# [Hardware Info] LG 34UM95: 21:9 UltraWide QHD 34-inch monitor



## zalbard

Not sure there's much point since 4K displays are inbound.


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Not sure there's much point since 4K displays are inbound.


Because aspect ratio


----------



## CallsignVega

Can you say motion blur out the wazoo. I'll take the Swift!


----------



## Capt

BF4 looks dope on that monitor.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Can you say motion blur out the wazoo. I'll take the Swift!


But the Swift is a TN panel


----------



## FallenFaux

I need this in my life.


----------



## AndroidVageta

1,000 Euro = $1,300 USD.

So at least $1,000 here in the States.

I love it. I want it. But not for THAT much.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Not sure there's much point since 4K displays are inbound.


it comes down to personal preference. The 21:9 resolution for 4K screens is actually 5k @ 5120 x 2160 . At that resolution it would be better to move to a 40" version giving roughly 32" 16:9 height but two monitors wide with no Bezel and still a very high PPI

it will happen soon enough. For now though with this 34" you have easily high enough PPI and the aspect ratio, plus your GPU should be able to handle games a bit better than with a 16:9 4k screen.


----------



## pvp309rcp

This looks like a great monitor to use for multitasking. I may keep an eye of this to avoid desk space constraints as I'm thinking about getting three 1440p monitors. However, I'm still looking for certain information if anyone can provide...

It seems to come with an HDMI cable...can I possibly use a DVI -> HDMI adapter to connect with my video cards?
Thunderbolt and display port should be able to support its full resolution...can HDMI provide that as well at 60Hz or is it forced to 30Hz?
The response seems to be around ~5ms...how is the actual input lag compared to a single input monitor?


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Because aspect ratio


You could just set a 4k monitor to something like 3840x1600...

This would also give you the benefit of being able to use the full 3840x2160 when you want it.

(*disclaimer:* I commonly run my 4:3 Trinitron CRT at 16:10 resolutions when playing polygonal 3D games)


----------



## Thrasher1016

Sitting in my Amazon shopping cart, waiting for the bounty that is Uncle Sam's "free loan repayment" that he owes me to come in.

...Actually I don't have to wait, but I can't have too many large boxes show up at once or the wife gets mad.

Thanks - T


----------



## littledonny

Looks like he needs to tweak the FOV in BF4.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> but I can't have too many large boxes show up at once or the wife gets mad.


Even one of those boxes will be hard to hide...
And ofc the contents are also pretty obvious once out...nothing like that secret GPU upgrade. Best luck.


----------



## zinfinion

*TL;DR:* I like 21:9, but I absolutely cannot recommend it to the vast majority of people. Too many downsides, not enough upsides. The people that will enjoy it and are willing to deal with the cons are going to already be on board, so a recommendation isn't needed.

Speaking from personal experience owning a 29" 21:9 for over a year, these 21:9 displays are only good for a full screen wider FOV in games that handle the aspect ratio well. Once a better format than Blu-ray (which is limited to 1290x1080, so ~1920x800 for 2.35-2.4 aspect ratio movies) emerges it will also be better for full screen movies for those who can't stand letterboxing.

Link to my prior discussion on the subject in the 29" 21:9 thread: *http://www.overclock.net/t/1336980/anandtech-lg-29ea93-ultrawide-21-9-display-missing-its-target/0_50#post_22074597*

And once last thing, if the latency and pixel response times are bad, then it's out for gaming and good for practically nothing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Not sure there's much point since 4K displays are inbound.


Physical form factor is the only benefit as mentioned in the above link, and that is very much a personal preference, and likely a niche one at that. Some could even consider it a detriment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> You could just set a 4k monitor to something like 3840x1600...


Exactly, the only downsides being the letterboxing and as I was mentioning in the LG 29" thread, the physical size and how much of the eye's field of view is filled. With 23", 27", and 29" it's easy to make comparisons since those physical sizes are pretty much set in stone. With the massive range of sizes that 4k displays are coming in, presumably there will be one where 3840x1600 is physically wider/taller than these 34" 3440x1440 displays.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Looks like he needs to tweak the FOV in BF4.


Much past 80 and fisheye becomes readily apparent. Whether that's an issue is obviously up to personal preference. The wider aspect ratio already has a 33% wider FOV (that's probably not 100% accurate due to angles) so adjusting it much further with the slider is somewhat redundant.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> the only downsides being the letterboxing


I must ask, what's wrong with letter-boxing on LCD displays?

(*Disclaimer:* Again, I use a Trinitron CRT as my PC monitor, so I do not have much experience with desktop LCD monitors)


----------



## Xinoxide

21:9 is op. said the EA.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Can you say motion blur out the wazoo. I'll take the Swift!


whats the swift?

ether way im keeping my eye on this screen unless they release a curved version


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I must ask, what's wrong with letter-boxing on LCD displays?


Absolutely nothing if it doesn't bother/distract the person playing. There is no technical issue, just personal preference.

And 21:9 suffers from pillarboxing on games that only play in 16:9 (and even worse, 4:3) so there's no real avoiding it either way.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> if it doesn't bother/distract the person playing.


That's kind of what I'm trying to get at. What is it that would make it distracting?

Are people using monitors with silver bezels or something? I mean, bezels are black and the bars are black, therefore how can it be distracting?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> That's kind of what I'm trying to get at. What is it that would make it distracting?


I don't mind it at all, but plenty of people seem to freak out about it. The upcoming PS4 title The Order:1886 is 1920x800 and people are going bananas that it wont fill their HDTVs.

All sorts of chaos and controversy: https://www.google.com/#q=the+order+1886+resolution

If all games were ~21:9 and all displays were only 16:9 I can see there being a legitimate complaint, but for a one off I see no issue. Art direction/creative vision trumps fixed screen aspect ratio.

Also, just in general I tend to heavily caveat my posts to defuse situations before they can happen since there are so many differing opinions that people can hold. So any remarks I made about letter boxing being a potential issue are for all these people that just don't get it.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I don't mind it at all, but plenty of people seem to freak out about it. The upcoming PS4 title The Order:1886 is 1920x800 and people are going bananas that it wont fill their HDTVs.


Err, I'm referring to the physical black bars themselves, regardless of aspect ratio.

3D polygonal games can have their aspect ratio adjusted dynamically, so I can kind of understand why people may not be happy with forced aspect ratios. However, for raster-based 2D content like video and sprite-based games you kind of have to use a single aspect ratio.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Err, I'm referring to the physical black bars themselves, regardless of aspect ratio. Unlike 3D polygonal games, there are some things like 2D sprite-based games where the makers _have_ to choose a single aspect ratio.


I'm not sure I follow, but with The Order: 1886 it's the exact same case as you make with the sprite game, since the developers are forcing 2:4:1 whether players like it or not. There is no option to play it at a screen filling 16:9 and some people apparently can't handle that.

See here for people losing it over the letterboxing: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=603516

It's the same thing with 2.4:1 movies. I watch them in 2.4:1 regardless of the display aspect ratio, but there are plenty of people that would rather have pan-and-scan that fills the screen at the cost of the artistic vision.

There are definitely people out there that hate letterboxing, either through ignorance of its purpose or just obstinately wanting all their HDTV pixels being put to use.

So like I said, any of my comments regarding letterboxing are for those that just don't understand/can't handle the concept for whatever reasons.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'm not sure I follow, but with The Order: 1886 it's the exact same case as you make with the sprite game, since the developers are forcing 2:4:1 whether players like it or not.


It's not the same. Polygonal games are only limited to their aspect ratio by developer choice and not technical limitation because the resulting image is purely what the in-game camera view is set at, which is something that can be changed dynamically as can be seen with widescreen hacks in emulators for various polygon-based consoles. Also remember, resolution != aspect ratio.

For 2D games and movies, the image itself _is_ the content. It is technologically locked into that aspect ratio and there's no way to alter said ratio without reducing or distorting the content.

*DISCLAIMER:* I do not own nor am I planning to own any console in this current generation.

*EDIT:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> There are definitely people out there that hate letterboxing, either through ignorance of its purpose or just obstinately wanting all their HDTV pixels being put to use.


But this doesn't answer _why_ they feel that way. This is what I'm trying to get at here.

Contrary to popular belief, people do usually have a reason for why they feel what they feel about something, though they may not be 100% sure of what that is due to not knowing that it may not even have to be that way.


----------



## PolyMorphist

To anyone who has experience with a 21:9 montor:

What's it like using for a professional workflow? Being a freelance 3D asset developer, I often have 6 programs open at once, all of which need to be used simultaneously. Is it practical to use for multitasking? Am I better getting one large (4K 16:9) display/triple 1080?


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> To anyone who has experience with a 21:9 montor:
> 
> What's it like using for a professional workflow? Being a freelance 3D asset developer, I often have 6 programs open at once, all of which need to be used simultaneously. Is it practical to use for multitasking? Am I better getting one large (4K 16:9) display/triple 1080?


In my experience work flow is limited by raw resolution and therefore physical space rather than aspect ratio. So a single physically-large 4k display should provide the most work area unless you use 5x 1080p displays.

*DISCLAIMER:* I have not used a 21:9 monitor but I've used 16:9 aspect ratios on a 4:3 monitor.


----------



## DizZz

I'm guessing this is aimed more at the productivity market segment than the gaming market. I could see how this aspect ration would be really appealing for a workstation.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> But this doesn't answer _why_ they feel that way. This is what I'm trying to get at here.


Beats me, I personally think they are a bit loopy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> To anyone who has experience with a 21:9 montor:
> 
> What's it like using for a professional workflow? Being a freelance 3D asset developer, I often have 6 programs open at once, all of which need to be used simultaneously. Is it practical to use for multitasking? Am I better getting one large (4K 16:9) display/triple 1080?


2560x1080 is an unconditional no. It's better than 1920x1080, but you'd be better off with a 2560x1440 or 2560x1600.

3440x1440 I can only speculate, but I'd wager a dual or triple 2560x1440/1600 would be the better option.

Single 4K, I think a triple 2560x1440/1600 would still be better.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I think a triple 2560x1440/1600 would still be better.


Triple 3x3 2560x1440 has the same amount of pixels as 7680x4320, which is exactly 4 times the resolution of 3840x2160.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Triple 2560x1440 has the same amount of pixels as 7680x4320, which is exactly 4 times the resolution of 3840x2160.


I meant a 3x1 setup so 7680x1440, not a 3x3 grid.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Dream monitor !!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> But the Swift is a TN panel


Yup, it's always image quality versus motion quality with LCD's. The only monitor that has combined both fairly well is the Eizo FG2421, but it's only 1080p 16:9 so nothing special in that regard.

It just depends on where you put your priorities. This display will most likely have a pretty good image, neat ratio and pixel count, but bad motion clarity. Swift will have good resolution, typical aspect ratio and TN image quality but amazing motion clarity.

Both won't be as good as 3x Eizo's (if you can stand bezel gaps).









This is a good image showing what the blur is like on all IPS panels 8-16ms, versus something like the Eizo and Swift - 2ms:


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> That's kind of what I'm trying to get at. What is it that would make it distracting?
> 
> Are people using monitors with silver bezels or something? I mean, bezels are black and the bars are black, therefore how can it be distracting?


it does because the black bits are lit up as well as the backlight is meant spread across the screen evenly


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> it does because the black bits are lit up as well as the backlight is meant spread across the screen evenly


...wait, so it's an issue with poor black levels? No wonder I never saw an issue with my Trinitron CRT!

OLED can't get here fast enough.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> it does because the black bits are lit up as well as the backlight is meant spread across the screen evenly


That must be some serious backlight bleed, then....


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I meant a 3x1 setup so 7680x1440, not a 3x3 grid.


5x1 portrait would be better. 3x1 doesnt have enough vertical
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> ...wait, so it's an issue with poor black levels? No wonder I never saw an issue with my Trinitron CRT!
> 
> OLED can't get here fast enough.


indeed however they need a few improvements before i'd accept OLED screens.

1: fix that burn in
2: fix that poor sub pixel life
3: fix black crush

on the plus side OLED means i can have this screen curved


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> That must be some serious backlight bleed, then....


its not bleeding, the whole screen lights up as it mean to and that includes the black

OLED themselves are the light source which allows them to turn themselves off completely when not in use

ether way when images do not fill the screen its extremely distracting like having massive 3" bezels


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> 1: fix that burn in


Is it really that bad? I don't ever have any noticable burn-in on my Trinitron CRT other than some "after-glow" image retention that occurs after turning off a CRT from long-term use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> 2: fix that poor sub pixel life


I've no experience, but I feel that this issue has been over-dramatized somewhat. The issue has been blue subpixels, and considering that LG's white OLED's have no blue subpixels, it shouldn't have this issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> 3: fix black crush


Isn't this an issue of calibration and not display technology?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> on the plus side OLED means i can have this screen curved


Probably one of the only cases where that'd be useful.


----------



## MetalCase

Anyone know the release date yet?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalCase*
> 
> Anyone know the release date yet?


May 21 for $999 according to one retailer but that's obviously subject to change.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1040788-REG/lg_electronics_34um95_34_ultrawide_qhd_led.html


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> May 21 for $999 according to one retailer but that's obviously subject to change.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1040788-REG/lg_electronics_34um95_34_ultrawide_qhd_led.html


I believe that if they would sell these displays at "fair" price-per-pixel that aspect ratio would have some hope of making it. With these prices, however, it will remain very small niche as, as pointed out, one is better off with three 1440p screens for the same price. 3x 1440 give a bit more options - 16:10 (3x1 portrait) 4320x2560 setup or uberwide 7680x1440 if in landscape or just letterboxing 21:9 on a single screen with custom resolution (FOV can be addressed btw by putting display a bit closer and and running some AA). On top of that with that price it is going up against 4K screens already which is not a good spot to be with very roughly only half the pixels at the same price.


----------



## Hukkel

I want this. No wait... I NEEEED THIS.


----------



## xioros

I now have a QX2710... I know what my next monitor is


----------



## MoGTy

Damn I do want this.


----------



## Pip Boy

at 34" and 1440p levels of DPI with the extra width this would add immersion to games, I can see why the 29" version wouldn't be so hot as its only as tall as a 22.5" screen which just isn't high enough and only double a 10.5" tablets height for your beasty gaming monitor.
Quote:


> The monitor makes use of a 34" AH-IPS panel with a light matte screen surface, 3440 x 1440 resolution (WQHD+ we will call this) and 21:9 aspect ratio. To put things in perspective, the 29" 21:9 models have a screen that's wider than a 30" 16:10 monitor but the same height as a 23" 16:9 model. With a 2560 x 1080 resolution their pixel density is around 96 PPI (Pixels Per Inch), similar to a 23" 1080p model. This 34" 21:9 model has a screen the *equivalent width of a 36" 16:9 display* and as *tall as a 27" 16:9 model*. The 3440 x 1440 resolution gives pixel density of just under 110 PPI which is similar to a 27" WQHD model


I just cant see why people would say a 16:9 27" 1440p monitor is better in this instance (forgetting the too small 29" version) when this is exactly the same in dimensions and PPI other than its just wider for more immersion without bezels

*29 inch 21x9 display vs 34 inch 21x9 display*



*34" 21:9 vs 27" 16:9* (again its a 1440p 27" monitor that just a bit wider)










http://www.displaywars.com/29-inch-21x9-vs-34-inch-21x9

it is a pro monitor though with Thunderbolt, USB3.0 and a host of other connections.

I might get one yet it looks perfect and what I have been waiting for since selling my eyefinity setup. Im just curious to see if there is going to be a 30" in height 5K 40" version in 6 months or so? Perhaps even curved.

*40" 21:9 vs 30" 16:10 30"*










a 5k version of that would rinse a 1600p 30" monitor with 50% more PPI and width and be the same height. There are 5K 21:9 displays already but they are limited to extremely large TV's at the moment.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> at 34" and 1440p levels of DPI with the extra width this would add immersion to games, I can see why the 29" version wouldn't be so hot as its only as tall as a 22.5" screen which just isn't high enough and only double a 10.5" tablets height for your beasty gaming monitor.
> I just cant see why people would say a 16:9 27" 1440p monitor is better in this instance (forgetting the too small 29" version) when this is exactly the same in dimensions and PPI other than its just wider for more immersion without bezels
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *29 inch 21x9 display vs 34 inch 21x9 display*
> 
> 
> 
> *34" 21:9 vs 27" 16:9* (again its a 1440p 27" monitor that just a bit wider)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.displaywars.com/29-inch-21x9-vs-34-inch-21x9
> 
> it is a pro monitor though with Thunderbolt, USB3.0 and a host of other connections.
> 
> I might get one yet it looks perfect and what I have been waiting for since selling my eyefinity setup. Im just curious to see if there is going to be a 30" in height 5K 40" version in 6 months or so? Perhaps even curved.
> 
> *40" 21:9 vs 30" 16:10 30"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 5k version of that would rinse a 1600p 30" monitor with 50% more PPI and width and be the same height. There are 5K 21:9 displays already but they are limited to extremely large TV's at the moment.


Well can't answer for everybody but from my side the main complaint is price. It's not the question of a 27'' 1440p OR this 34'' - the question is if you would like *three* 27'' 1440p screens or a *single* 34'' 21:9 screen. As thats roughly the price of these setups. Then you can throw into the mix also that for the same price you can get a 4K screen (which, admittedly still have some issues at that pricepoint like only 30 Hz or TN or using MST).


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Well can't answer for everybody but from my side the main complaint is price. It's not the question of a 27'' 1440p OR this 34'' - the question is if you would like *three* 27'' 1440p screens or a *single* 34'' 21:9 screen. As thats roughly the price of these setups. Then you can throw into the mix also that for the same price you can get a 4K screen (which, admittedly still have some issues at that pricepoint like only 30 Hz or TN or using MST).


one word.. bezel.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> one word.. bezel.


I guess it's subjective. I'm not really annoyed by these for some reason. sure, given the option I would pick a screen of equal resolution without these but not at three times higher price-per-pixel. Obviously there is some people out there who dig this kind of stuff or such displays would not be made. However as long as it's so hugely overpriced it will remain rather niche thing. EDIT: Besides the point about 4K screens still stands even if not tolerating bezels. You can get for the same price twice the pixels still when going for 4K.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Im just curious to see if there is going to be a 30" in height 5K 40" version in 6 months or so? Perhaps even curved.


Given that the 29" is a widened 22-23" 1080p and the 34" is a widened 27" 1440p, I'm guessing the next logical step would be a widened 30" 1600p for an end result of a 41" 3840x1600.

That or we could get surprised with a 5120x2160 panel, though GPU drivers will likely need to be updated since AFAIK they cap out at 4096 wide.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Given that the 29" is a widened 22-23" 1080p and the 34" is a widened 27" 1440p, I'm guessing the next logical step would be a widened 30" 1600p for an end result of a 41" 3840x1600.
> 
> That or we could get surprised with a 5120x2160 panel, though GPU drivers will likely need to be updated since AFAIK they cap out at 4096 wide.


I believe the 4096 limitation was patched already more than a year ago. It was issue for larger Eyefinity setups but atm, if I remember correct, the resolution of up to 16 x 16k should be supported. 8k x 8k for sure as I remember reading that in patch notes but not 100% certain on 16k from the top of my head. Assuming we are talking about the same thing.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Given that the 29" is a widened 22-23" 1080p and the 34" is a widened 27" 1440p, I'm guessing the next logical step would be a widened 30" 1600p for an end result of a 41" 3840x1600.
> 
> That or we could get surprised with a 5120x2160 panel, though GPU drivers will likely need to be updated since AFAIK they cap out at 4096 wide.


we wont be 'surprised' by a 5120 x 2160 panel, it is as you say the next logical step, TV screens are being made with it. They wouldn't bother stretching the 1440p panel to 41" as for one there is no marketing spin or incentive to move as the PPI is much less on a larger panel @ 41". So rest assured a 21:9 30" - 32" High 40-42" 5K panel is coming, it has too. If this screen was released last year people would be drooling but 4k has taken some of the shine off this otherwise amazing panel. If we start to see cheap 28" 32" 4K screens (which we are already early in the life cycle) then people wont be happy with less resolution and less height than those and yet people do want 21:9 ..

makes sense. I wish they would just get this out of the door, take some sales and give us the 42" 5K panel we want, which is why I wont be getting this 34" as it's not quite cutting edge enough..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

4K will be a lot cheaper to justify getting a 5K monitor though its a really nice monitor for people that have 2 screens.


----------



## akromatic

that UHD curved 5k 21:9 is supper yummy i really want that shrunk to the 34"-40" size


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> that UHD curved 5k 21:9 is supper yummy i really want that shrunk to the 34"-40" size


I believe the best compromise would be a really really thin bezel displays. That would allow one to set up sort of whatever radius curvature they feel they need for their screen array, however, for technological reasons thin bezels are a bit harder to make. Would need to have actual backlight, not edge lit and usually there is crumple zone as well as if you have no bezels it's easy to break the display with a small bump to the corner. Something like that:

Just with really really thin bezels.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I'm personally waiting for a native 5120x2160p 21:9 monitor on a 28" screen. That would be 198.46 PPI = Amazing







. Downsampled even looks awesome!.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'm personally waiting for a native 5120x2160p 21:9 monitor on a 28" screen. That would be 198.46 PPI = Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Downsampled even looks awesome!.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: picture


If you love high ppi and can sort of live with some bezels:

20'' 4608x2048 pixels at approx 265 ppi. The price tag for the screens + controllers is approx 250 but you will need a decent stand to mount it "in your face" bcos of high ppi. More details can be found at http://www.overclock.net/t/1389756/custom-screen-31-3600x1600-cost-250 - there is several of these projects in that thread, this one is with ipad "retina" screens.


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I believe the best compromise would be a really really thin bezel displays. That would allow one to set up sort of whatever radius curvature they feel they need for their screen array, however, for technological reasons thin bezels are a bit harder to make. Would need to have actual backlight, not edge lit and usually there is crumple zone as well as if you have no bezels it's easy to break the display with a small bump to the corner. Something like that:
> 
> Just with really really thin bezels.


that's like playing a game through a prison cell.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> that's like playing a game through a prison cell.


It's probably subjective - for me the bezels are not an issue most of the time. They are noticeable when they intercept someones face - rest of the time it's like looking out through a window. But I'm sure there are plenty of people who are annoyed by bars or window frames or bezels. Granted given the option I would like to be without bezels but there is a little "but" in there - that is assuming at the given price.


----------



## aweir

Not to mention that each monitor has a slightly different color temperature. Honestly if I had a choice, I would rather have one of the new large ultrwide monitors like the 34" LG UltraWide 21:9 that has 3440 x 1440 resolution, over multiple monitors, even if they are bezels less...one the price drops. I believe these large 21:9 monitors will replace multi-monitor setups in the near future.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> Not to mention that each monitor has a slightly different color temperature. Honestly if I had a choice, I would rather have one of the new large ultrwide monitors like the 34" LG UltraWide 21:9 that has 3440 x 1440 resolution, over multiple monitors, even if they are bezels less.


Well the choice is there. Thje ultrawide option is just 2x to 3x more expensive per pixel than the options with bezels and that is the main complain I'm having with these. If I would be able to get them roughly for the same price per pixel as other options, say, for example current 4K screens then I would be probably quite happy about these. Color issues can be addressed by calibration ofc. For just making all the screens looking more or less the same it can be done just by the eye I'd imagine.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'm personally waiting for a native 5120x2160p 21:9 monitor on a 28" screen. That would be 198.46 PPI = Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Downsampled even looks awesome!.


Same (although 30" in height would be a 40" screen) It will happen sooner or later seen as new UHD 21:9 TV's are 5K

even if they make a 34" like this one in 5k it will be awesome


----------



## aweir

IMO 1440 is over-rated. Look at how I can easily view a video and browse at the same time without being squished. When more games are released in 21:9 format , people will regret buying their 27" 2560X1440 displays, but I hope not. With a 1440p, doing the same thing here, the screen will be at least 4" less wide and more of a hindrance when multitasking side-by-side

If you viewed both windows on two seperate screens, 2560X1080p and 2560X1440, it would look like this and you would lose this much from the edges. To view both windows without them being cut off, they would have to be resized considerably smaller on the screen, but you would gain more vertical space.

I tried to create an approximate comparison here..


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> IMO 1440 is over-rated. Look at how i can easily view a video and browse at the same time without being squished. When more games are released in 21:9 format , people will regret buying their 27" 2560X1440 displays, but I hope not.


1 x 21:9 @ 5k 120hz + 1x portrait 24" IPS on the side for track lists, games menus and feeds









a curved 21:9 could also be amazing as a monitor giving an eyefinity experience without bezels or color mismatch.


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> May 21 for $999 according to one retailer but that's obviously subject to change.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1040788-REG/lg_electronics_34um95_34_ultrawide_qhd_led.html


I wish it was this month or early next month...maybe I can't wait and get it on Ebay.


----------



## wolfej

I want this, and the sad thing is, the first thing I thought about was how many Visual Studio vertical tabs I could open up with it. I think 5 would be completely doable less some ridiculously long method header.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> It's not the same. Polygonal games are only limited to their aspect ratio by developer choice and not technical limitation because the resulting image is purely what the in-game camera view is set at, which is something that can be changed dynamically as can be seen with widescreen hacks in emulators for various polygon-based consoles. Also remember, resolution != aspect ratio.
> 
> For 2D games and movies, the image itself _is_ the content. It is technologically locked into that aspect ratio and there's no way to alter said ratio without reducing or distorting the content.
> 
> *DISCLAIMER:* I do not own nor am I planning to own any console in this current generation.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> *But this doesn't answer why they feel that way. This is what I'm trying to get at here.*
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, people do usually have a reason for why they feel what they feel about something, though they may not be 100% sure of what that is due to not knowing that it may not even have to be that way.


I'll answer. I'm one of those that becomes annoyed at letterboxing or having to use a screen that is not filling all pixels. It's like eating a hamburger with a bun that is 2 inches wider than the patty all around. Widescreen movies that letterbox are simply annoying, my TV is widescreen and the movie should use all of my TV. If I wanted to watch a movie in 21:9 I'd have bought the TV in that aspect, pretty much goes for gaming as well. If the letterboxing was actually disabled pixels along with the backlighting it would be fine playing in a dark room but it would still bug me knowing that it was happening. I think it's more OCD than anything.


----------



## aweir

I'll take a bite at this one.

It would take a cinematographer with a degree in marketing to explain the purpose of 16:9.


----------



## hollowtek

whoever invented 16:9 deserves capital punishment for crimes against humanity.


----------



## dual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> I'll take a bite at this one.
> 
> It would take a cinematographer with a degree in marketing to explain the purpose of 16:9.


http://vimeo.com/68830569 Great video of aspect ratio that sorta answers your question. (skip to 16minutes)


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> I'll take a bite at this one.
> 
> It would take a cinematographer with a degree in marketing to explain the purpose of 16:9.


if you do some researching the original idea was to be a compromise between 4:3 and 2:35:1 / 21:9

so yea, we have all been using Monitors and TV's that started out as a compromise. LCD.. over CRT.. for space/energy great but for image quality and resolution it has also been a compromise too.

Finally now image quality has matured on some LCD & with IGZO/OLED screens + 21:9 AND 4K / 5K were nearly at the point of improving over CRT in every way. And it only took the best part of two decades _((apart from motion clarity)_

And to think the world of computers had little to do with it. All advancements have been centred around TV and Film and computer users have had to pick up the scraps.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual*
> 
> http://vimeo.com/68830569 Great video of aspect ratio that sorta answers your question. (skip to 16minutes)


very interesting and informative! at least now i know who to blame for 16:9


----------



## fateswarm

-delete-


----------



## fateswarm

Hrm, it looks like a replacement of two smaller monitors more or less.

Hrm..

Nah, I'd still get two small monitors. Less risk of damage, less pricey, more fps when needed in limited screen space.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hrm, it looks like a replacement of two smaller monitors more or less.
> 
> Hrm..
> 
> Nah, I'd still get two small monitors. Less risk of damage, less pricey, more fps when needed in limited screen space.


And wait for it......................... THE BEZEL!...... ewww


----------



## fateswarm

No I don't like the bezel either. I meant I'd rather have one monitor for gaming and another for work as extra rather than one that is mainly for not having other monitors, because of the extra risk and cost.


----------



## MetalCase

Can anyone tell me what happen if you play PS3/PS4 game on this monitor will the resolution scale to the whole monitor or just a some of the monitor. I really hope someone understand what I mean lol







.

I want this monitor for play games like Diablo 3 or PS3/PS4/Xbox game and just watching movie.


----------



## vmahendra

I can pretty much guarantee the PS4 and Xbox One will get letterboxed on this monitor. that's what happens with the LG 29EA93 and other 21:9 monitors/ TVs

So with this monitor being "4K" how would 1080p look?, or to be more specific, 2560x1440? ... i plan to use this monitor for Video editing and work primarily but id want to be able to game on this, and i dont think a 780Ti would be able to support games in 4K at a playable FPS. Also, would anyone possibly know the width of this monitor?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmahendra*
> 
> ... and i dont think a 780Ti would be able to support games in 4K at a playable FPS...


About 780Ti at 4K and gaming. It should have no problems driving current games at 4K at playable fps - all it should take it knocking off a notch or two of AA and perhaps being a little more conservative with couple other settings that make little visual difference but can have significant performance impact. I'm not experienced with nVidia offerings, but 780Ti should be substantially stronger than my 7950 which I am using to game on 10 megapixels (25% higher reso than 4K).


----------



## vmahendra

Im guessing thats with an EyeFinity setup? How many FPS do you tend to get with that resolution? ( just so i know what to expect.)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmahendra*
> 
> *I can pretty much guarantee the PS4 and Xbox One will get letterboxed on this monitor.* that's what happens with the LG 29EA93 and other 21:9 monitors/ TVs
> 
> *So with this monitor being "4K" how would 1080p look?,* or to be more specific, 2560x1440? ... i plan to use this monitor for Video editing and work primarily but id want to be able to game on this, and i dont think a 780Ti would be able to support games in 4K at a playable FPS. Also, would anyone possibly know the width of this monitor?


I highly doubt it because the PS4 and Xbox one can barely render games @ 1080p. Most demanding games are being rendered at 720p on the X-box one, and 900p on the PS4. Those resolutions are 16:9 resolutions, and trying to make them 21:9 would result in a stretched out image which is un-appealing.

This monitor is not a 4K monitor, 4k has to be 4 times the pixels of 1920x1080p

1920x1080p = 2,073,600 Pixels

3440x1440 = 4,953,600 Pixels

3840x2160 = 8,294,400 Pixels divided by 4 = 2,073,600 Pixels = 4K


----------



## vmahendra

so then, with 2560x1440 on this monitor would there be a lot of interpolation? because id probably be running 1080p(2560x1440) for games on this monitor... i read some blogpost saying that with 1080p on 4K there is no interpolation since its 4x the pixels like you mentioned... Thanks in advance


----------



## Yungbenny911

You don't get... The aspect ratio is the problem, you can run 2560x1440p on it without interpolation, but the problems you would encounter while running 16:9 AR resolutions on 21:9 AR monitors are:

1) running at a scale-to-fit full screen would result in the image spreading like the one shown below


Spoiler: Click







2) running at a maintained 16:9 AR would result in huge black bars at the right and left sides of the monitor. You would lose that wide-screen viewing angle.


Spoiler: Click



No Widescreen 16:9


Widescreen 21:9




3840x2160p = 16:9 AR
2560x1440p = 16:9 AR
1920x1080p = 16:9 AR

5120x2160p = 21:9 AR
3440x1440p = 21:9 AR
2560x1080p = 21:9 AR


----------



## vmahendra

That answers my question, i wasn't planning on running much content in 16:9. i got a little confused with this being 5K technically.

Another question, since you seem to know your stuff








So this monitor, like other 21:9 monitors, supports the whole dual view thing where you can have two side by side inputs from two separate devices. Would those side by side images be a 4:3 aspect ratio then? like say i wanted to play a game on the right side and run my pc on the left side would they just operate in 4:3?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yes


----------



## zinfinion

Just to clear up some possible confusion, 3440x1440 is a rather bollocks resolution for using the nK naming system:

For reference:

Digital Cinema Initiatives 4K = 4096x2160 (full 4K)

UHD TV 4K = 3840x2160 (16:9 TV aspect ratio)

Digital Cinema Initiatives 4K CinemaScope (2.39:1 aspect ratio) = 4096x1716

"UHD 4K CinemaScope" (2.35-2.4:1 AKA 21:9 aspect ratio) = 3840x1600 (more or less, this specific resolution does not exist in any known LCD panel or official standard, but it's easy enough to derive from the math).

To try to fit 3440x1440 into such a system, it's probably best to divide 3440 by 3840 (~.896) and multiply that by 4 for a result of ~3.58.

So, 3440x1440 is the equivalent of ~3.6K UHD CinemaScope. Which does not exist, so it's a bit ridiculous to try to fit it into the nK naming system.

While I get the marketing urge to make shorthand naming systems for resolutions, as far as I am concerned it's much easier to just spit out the actual height and width numbers so as to remove any potential for misunderstanding.

I could go about saying I'm using a 2.5K CinemaScope monitor, but no one would have a clue what I am on about.

And as for a 1920x1080 16:9 signal being sent to a 21:9 display, depending on the scalar and the display options, it could either be 1:1 centered windowboxed, 2560x1440 centered, upscaled, and pillarboxed (but aspect ratio correct) or 3440x1440 upscaled and stretched horizontally (worst solution).


----------



## Yungbenny911

True^^^. The correct resolution for this Monitor is supposed to be 3440x1451p. I Tried downsampling my 21:9 Dell 2560x1080p monitor to 3440x1440 and it looked weird, maybe due to the 28" screen size, but i doubt it. I had to scale it proportionally to get 3440x1451 (which has the correct 21:9 AR)

2560x1080p 21:9 looks fine
3440x1440p 21:9 looks weird
3440x1451p 21:9 looks fine
5120x2160p 21:9 looks fine


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> True^^^. The correct resolution for this Monitor is supposed to be 3440x1451p. I Tried downsampling my 21:9 Dell 2560x1080p monitor to 3440x1440 and it looked weird, maybe due to the 28" screen size, but i doubt it. I had to scale it proportionally to get 3440x1451 (which has the correct 21:9 AR)
> 
> 2560x1080p 21:9 looks fine
> 3440x1440p 21:9 looks weird
> 3440x1451p 21:9 looks fine
> 5120x2160p 21:9 looks fine


There's no exact 21:9 ratio, heck even 21:9 isn't what either of the displays actually is:

21:9 = 2.33333333333
2560x1080 = 2.37037037037
3440x1440 = 2.38888888889

The term "21:9" is just a made up marketing gimmick for anything approximating a CinemaScope ratio, which itself has varied through the years from between 2.35:1 to 2.40:1.

The good thing is, any game that plays well at 2.37:1 plays just as well at 2.38:1. I don't doubt that we will see additional minor variations in the aspect ratio when larger resolutions come out.

So far, the manufacturers (and by that I mean LG, since they are the only 21:9 desktop panel maker as far as I am aware) seem to be re-purposing existing 1920x1080 and 2560x1440 production, just with a wider horizontal resolution on the mother glass substrate. Which is why I wouldn't be surprised if the next logical step is a 3840x1600 (2.4:1 ratio) panel. Either that or a 5120x2160 (back to 2.37:1).

Speaking of, were you able to get a resolution of 5120x2160 working? I haven't been able to get anything wider than 3840x1620 to work properly.


----------



## MetalCase

Seems like you can buy it from Amazon.com now:

LG 34UM95 @ Amazon

Just need it to release in EU or if someone already bought one from Amazon/Ebay then please give us a review


----------



## vmahendra

would anyone be able to calculate the actual width of the panel? Just want to see how much space this will take up on my desk, which happens to be 34" wide.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmahendra*
> 
> would anyone be able to calculate the actual width of the panel? Just want to see how much space this will take up on my desk, which happens to be 34" wide.


I took the 34" diagonal and 21:9 ratio and built those numbers into that c^2 = a^2 + b^2 stuff you remember from school, and typed my formula into wolframalpha.com and then did things with the results and got to 31.25" width and 13.4" height. You have to add the bevel of the monitor's panel to that 31.25" width number.


----------



## vmahendra

i remember from some youtube video that the bezel was around a finger's width on both sides, so around 0.5''
so 32.25" approximately. Thank you for that.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Speaking of, were you able to get a resolution of 5120x2160 working? I haven't been able to get anything wider than 3840x1620 to work properly.


Yes i did, but at 30 Hz lol... It's actually not too bad in some games, like Devil May Cry looks superb.


----------



## vmahendra

Turns out theres another model with the same dimensions but with a resolution of 2560x1080, by the name of 34UM65. Significantly cheaper, but how would a 34 inch 1080p monitor look sitting 2 feet away?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmahendra*
> 
> Turns out theres another model with the same dimensions but with a resolution of 2560x1080, by the name of 34UM65. Significantly cheaper, but how would a 34 inch 1080p monitor look sitting 2 feet away?


Roughly the same pixel size as a 27" 1920x1080.

At the 2560x1080 resolution the better choice is one of the many 29" displays that have roughly the same pixel size as a 23"-24" 1920x1080 display.

If I didn't already have a 29" 2560x1080, I'd definitely go for the 34" 3440x1440 though. Presuming it doesn't suffer from crazy bad input lag or pixel response time.


----------



## DuckieHo

Note... that some of the cost is in the color calibration...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Note... that some of the cost is in the color calibration...


Just out of curiosity, how much of a premium do you think that adds? I can't imagine it would be that much.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how much of a premium do you think that adds? I can't imagine it would be that much.


It's going to be the most labor intensive part of manufacturing the display, so it may add a decent bit.

Probably worth it though.


----------



## XKaan

I don't see the response time being a big deal at all. I was on the fence for months about buying a Dell 27" IPS, especially coming from a 1ms BenQ gaming monitor.

Guess what, the color quality and screen real-estate FAR outweighs any response time issues, for me at least.

Heck, just going from 1920x1200 to 2560x1440 was fantastic, color quality was just a huge bonus.

It drives me nuts with all this talk about console games struggling to hit 30fps at 1080

1080? Bro what decade are you living in and who said 1080 was the place to be?

I, for one, have this on my radar. If it drops below $1k I would probably pull the trigger.

Will have to do some googling and see what games wills support that resolution naively....


----------



## vmahendra

What I understood was that 1ms helps with like fps games and online but this lg monitor is beautiful and I doubt 5ms will be an issue at all ...also its uhd with and IPS for 1k ... Versus all those crappy TN panels... Maybe it'll go down a hundred on black Friday. Really hope so


----------



## PolyMorphist

Linus' review
If he likes it then you know it's good


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Linus' review
> If he likes it then you know it's good


Thanks for the heads up.

That pretty much sells it for me. Ok the only thing i could ask for is a slight curve or a 5k 40" curved version.. but in the meantime this is pretty damn awesome looking.


----------



## vmahendra

I knew Linus had the monitor ...didn't know there was review. Thanks for the link! I'm sold now.


----------



## XKaan

Time to list my Dell 27 IPS for sale!


----------



## vmahendra

No wonder I didn't see it before...it came out today. He has a gtx 780 powering that monitor so I'm sure a 780 Ti will do more than great. A little bit curious as to how that 5:4 aspect ratio will look, I wanted to be able to run maybe a Wii u on the side but I'm not sure how a 16:9 aspect ratio will scale...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Linus' review
> If he likes it then you know it's good


Yeah I just saw that as well









What I really want is a 29:10 monitor. That would be ideal for productivity!


----------



## vmahendra

Anyone want to buy a 27" 1080p Asus monitor for $250? Haha...


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Roughly the same pixel size as a 27" 1920x1080.
> 
> At the 2560x1080 resolution the better choice is one of the many 29" displays that have roughly the same pixel size as a 23"-24" 1920x1080 display.
> 
> If I didn't already have a 29" 2560x1080, I'd definitely go for the 34" 3440x1440 though. Presuming it doesn't suffer from crazy bad input lag or pixel response time.


I've read about some people complaining about 27" 1080p displays being low DPI and stuff but I've used one for 18 months now and I still don't see any pixels. I use it for a lot of stuff (video, games, manga, video editing, word processing, coding, spreadsheets, etc) and I've never thought that this screen could be better if anything were different.

I really like this LG display however it wouldn't really be what I want, I'm currently running a 27" 1080p screen with two 19" 768p screens around it and now I'm so used to having atleast 2 screens that I can play games and watch videos at the same time. It would be nice to have all of the same display for the sake of same colors in all screens though.


----------



## El Scotch

If ever there was a monitor for g-sync.


----------



## edo101

why do these monitors have to always have AG? I guess I'm the only one that like glossy screens


----------



## zinfinion

*Just a heads up to anyone actually buying this (or any other 21:9) display:*

For gaming, you'll want to get rather familiar with http://www.wsgf.org as well as https://www.widescreenfixer.org/ and https://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/

Quite a few games support 21:9 out of the box with no intervention needed, but for those that don't, you can sometimes find fixes.

Between these three site you can usually find the steps to take to get a game running in 21:9, some better than others, and some unfortunately not at all. Basically any game that does surround (3x displays) well, does 21:9 well.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> why do these monitors have to always have AG? I guess I'm the only one that like glossy screens


yup you are


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Scotch*
> 
> If ever there was a monitor for g-sync.


I would expect one within the next six months


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> why do these monitors have to always have AG? I guess I'm the only one that like glossy screens


I love glossy screens! Got this new Planar 27in 2560x1440 only a month ago, full glass front panel love it.

The stand it comes with isn't much, but it's VESA mountable, so put mine on a SpaceCo SpaceArm monitor stand.

Mine was $549 at Newegg, now they are only like $499, amazing clarity, like the Apple displays. Glass is bonded directly to the LG IPS panel.

Half the price.









Here's the review from Tom's Hardware, and more info in my rig sig.

Enjoy:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/planar-pxl2790mw-review,3647.html


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I would expect one within the next six months


more like freesync


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> more like freesync


Okay you're right - some variation of the technology


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Even one of those boxes will be hard to hide...
> And ofc the contents are also pretty obvious once out...*nothing like that secret GPU upgrade.* Best luck.


LOL


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Im thinking of picking one up to accompany this PQ321Q


----------



## King PWNinater

Can this monitor's refresh rate be overclocked?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> Can this monitor's refresh rate be overclocked?


I don't believe so


----------



## Unkzilla

Thanks for posting this -

Was quite interested in upgrading from my 27" 2560x1440 but looks like the three main games I play all (Diablo 3, DOTA2, Elder scrolls online) have varying issues with this aspect ratio/resolution

Seems like a screen best suited to FPS games with good FOV support, I wonder if support will improve much in the future (I would assumed it would have by now since Eyefinity/Surround aspect ratios have been around for some time)

The Samsung UD970 32" UltraHD might be the way to go for me but haven't heard anything new on it for months


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unkzilla*
> 
> Thanks for posting this -
> 
> Was quite interested in upgrading from my 27" 2560x1440 but looks like the three main games I play all (Diablo 3, DOTA2, Elder scrolls online) have varying issues with this aspect ratio/resolution
> 
> Seems like a screen best suited to FPS games with good FOV support, I wonder if support will improve much in the future (I would assumed it would have by now since Eyefinity/Surround aspect ratios have been around for some time)
> 
> The Samsung UD970 32" UltraHD might be the way to go for me but haven't heard anything new on it for months


Well since this is a very new aspect ratio (only really implemented within the last couple of months) I would assume games will be patched/updated in the future if these screens become more popular. That is the cost you have to pay to be an early adopter.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Well since this is a very new aspect ratio (only really implemented within the last couple of months) I would assume games will be patched/updated in the future if these screens become more popular. That is the cost you have to pay to be an early adopter.


Year and 3 months.









It's far more usual for a game to get a multimonitor surround patch, which 21:9 also benefits from, rather than a 21:9 only patch.

Just the one's I've specifically petitioned for or worked with devs on have been:

Payday 2 (Surround, 21:9 benefited but was not the focus)
Assault Android Cactus (Same as above)
Saint's Row IV (Same as above, with some 21:9 specific tweaks I went back and forth on with one of the guys at Deep Silver Volition. It's still not perfect but far better than it was at launch.)
Skulls of the Shogun (21:9 only, it breaks terribly much wider than that, but that's only a limitation of how much work the devs wanted to do with font scaling)

There's a few more I can't recall off the top of my head, but 21:9 itself has really not been something devs are interested in for it's own sake, Steam hardware survey lists 2560x1080 (the only 21:9 until now) at 0.06%* after 15 months so adoption has been rather slow for gamers. Apparently financial types quite like them though according to some Dell press releases.

*+0.11% if you count the probably miscategorized multimonitor resolution entry [unless there is some combo of displays that adds up to that that I am unaware of.

Unless there is some wild swing to HDTV being 21:9 (super unlikely) and consoles transitioning as well, I don't see the aspect ratio getting emphasized support, more just getting the hand-me-down benefit of any surround specific support that is done by devs.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Would love on but might as well wait for the 5K version.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Year and 3 months.


I stand corrected! I guess I've only really seen them popping up recently so I just assumed they were only being produced for a couple months.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I stand corrected! I guess I've only really seen them popping up recently so I just assumed they were only being produced for a couple months.


3440x1440 34" are brand new this month (there have been rumors since about October or so), but 2560x1080 29" have been around since January of 2013 which is when I got mine. Lots of people were all "1080 ewwww" which is presumably why they didn't attract as much attention.

If anyone is super bored I've posted quite a lot of 21:9 screenshots: http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1236001/a/806500/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/sort/display_order/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 3440x1440 34" are brand new this month (there have been rumors since about October or so), but 2560x1080 29" have been around since January of 2013 which is when I got mine. Lots of people were all "1080 ewwww" which is presumably why they didn't attract as much attention.
> 
> If you're super bored and search my posts for 21:9 you'll quite a lot of screenshots.


Those 2560x1080 are beautiful especial for movies.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 3440x1440 34" are brand new this month (there have been rumors since about October or so), but 2560x1080 29" have been around since January of 2013 which is when I got mine. Lots of people were all "1080 ewwww" which is presumably why they didn't attract as much attention.
> 
> If anyone is super bored I've posted quite a lot of 21:9 screenshots: http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1236001/a/806500/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/sort/display_order/


Ah okay that's what I was talking about (the 3440x1440 resolution monitors - I should have been more clear). They announced/displayed late last year but were only released very recently.


----------



## zinfinion

Side note for anyone unawares, Dell's U3415W that uses the same LG panel should be coming along shortly, for those that prefer Dell aesthetics/support/what have ye.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Those 2560x1080 are beautiful especial for movies.


They (and the 3440x1440 displays and the 5k 5120x2160 TVs) will be superb once we get past the ~1920x800 resolution of 2.39:1 movies on BluRay.

The new video container format standards are being worked on and 21:9 support is inherent to the HDMI 1.3 protocol so I see good things happening in the future.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Ah okay that's what I was talking about (the 3440x1440 resolution monitors - I should have been more clear). They announced/displayed late last year but were only released very recently.


My more than occasional ambiguous posts lead to all sorts of fun so no worries.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Side note for anyone unawares, Dell's U3415W that uses the same LG panel should be coming along shortly, for those that prefer Dell aesthetics/support/what have ye.
> They (and the 3440x1440 displays and the 5k 5120x2160 TVs) will be superb once we get past the ~1920x800 resolution of 2.39:1 movies on BluRay.
> 
> The new video container format standards are being worked on and 21:9 support is inherent to the HDMI 1.3 protocol so I see good things happening in the future.
> My more than occasional ambiguous posts lead to all sorts of fun so no worries.


So you don't like your 21:9 aspect ratio screen or what? I was thinking my next upgrade would be to either the AOC 29" one or 3 Asus PB238Q IPS monitors in Portait eyefinity. This LG is wayy too expensive right now


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So you don't like your 21:9 aspect ratio screen or what? I was thinking my next upgrade would be to either the AOC 29" one or 3 Asus PB238Q IPS monitors in Portait eyefinity. This LG is wayy too expensive right now


It has pros and cons, let's put it that way. I like the 21:9 aspect ratio personally, but technology, in this specific case, a successor to BluRay that has more vertical resolution for 2.39:1 content, has some catching up to do before it will really shine.

Right now BluRays have to be zoomed ~33% on a 2560x1080 and ~79% on a 3440x1440 through the player software to fill the screen when watching 2.39:1 content. And I'm not a huge fan of upscaling content as leads to a softer, less well defined image. I'm also not a fan of watching content windowboxed (letterboxing plus pillarboxing as seen in the 21:9 1:1 pixel mapped example).

Fortunately it shouldn't be an issue for much longer as new 4k and presumably 5K 2.39:1 video containers will be coming out. For now, if I'm going to watch a movie, I watch it on the HDTV while sitting on the comfy couch.

The other major issue besides BluRay, is that none of the streaming services support zooming that I am aware of, so the result on a 21:9 will be the 1:1 pixel mapped windowboxed as shown below.

As an example of how a 2.39:1 would look on a 21:9 display (in this case a 29") compared to a 16:9 (23"):

*16:9 1:1 pixel mapped*


*21:9 1:1 pixel mapped*


*21:9 zoomed*


----------



## diggiddi

So the issue you have is, watching movies not gaming


----------



## TheDarkLord100

This or my Nvidia Surround with 3 24" Dells mmmm


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So the issue you have is, watching movies not gaming


Right, gaming is great on it, as long as you're going into it knowing that not all games will handle the 21:9 well and some will have to be played at 16:9 pillarboxed (and 4:3 pillarboxed with really old stuff). The pillarboxing bugged me at first, but I've gotten over it.

Just as an example, Mark of the Ninja. No going wider than 16:9:



Once you start to get into the game, the brain (mine anyway) starts to ignore the pillarboxing and just focuses on the game.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Right, gaming is great on it, as long as you're going into it knowing that not all games will handle the 21:9 well and some will have to be played at 16:9 pillarboxed (and 4:3 pillarboxed with really old stuff). The pillarboxing bugged me at first, but I've gotten over it.
> 
> Just as an example, Mark of the Ninja. No going wider than 16:9:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you start to get into the game, the brain (mine anyway) starts to ignore the pillarboxing and just focuses on the game.


What is the viewable area 16:9 pillar boxed?


----------



## zyezye

i wonder who would be the first one to do a surround setup with this. knowing our kind, someone most likely will do it


----------



## DeviousAddict

LinusTechTips does a great review of this monitor


----------



## degenn

Is this one of the ones with the fake ultra-thin bezel that is really just a normal bezel cleverly covered up/hidden behind the matte finish? *Edit - Yup, it is...*









I was seriously thinking about picking up 2 of these when I saw them on the shelf because of that epic thin bezel but upon closer inspection I was very disappointed.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Right, gaming is great on it, as long as you're going into it knowing that not all games will handle the 21:9 well and some will have to be played at 16:9 pillarboxed (and 4:3 pillarboxed with really old stuff). The pillarboxing bugged me at first, but I've gotten over it.
> 
> Just as an example, Mark of the Ninja. No going wider than 16:9:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you start to get into the game, the brain (mine anyway) starts to ignore the pillarboxing and just focuses on the game.


but on a 34" it doesnt matter as you still have a 1440p 16:9 27" screen when just running in normal mode









I think a slightly larger model would be ultimate but any larger and the PPI drops so a 5k 39"-41" version would be amazing ! (if it was 60hz or more and a decent panel (ohh and curved







)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> What is the viewable area 16:9 pillar boxed?


16:9 viewable area is 1920x1080 on a 2560x1080 and is 2560x1440 on a 3440x1440.


----------



## CallsignVega

Not too excited, it's still a 60 Hz monitor, and no G-Sync to boot. Having the worst motion clarity of any tech these days just isn't going to cut it, unless you are doing photo work etc...


----------



## Kuhne

Well, after reading this thread and pretty much scouring the net researching what monitor I'm going to buy for my next gaming rig I went and preordered this one from b&h, it's 999 there and since they charge international credit cards instantly on preorders (as opposed to us cards where they only charge when they ship) you can say my monitor is paid for and there's no turning back.

I was torn between the asus rog swift gsync monitor that's taking forever to come out (1440p and 3d) the samsung 4k super deal they is ud590 and this one.

They all had their pros and cons, for a while the 4k seemed to be the obvious choice but I designed my build around a mini tower case I really liked that would look really cool on top or my bedroom desk (a supposed to under it over the rug) and this case only fits one gpu, not only that but I'm not the biggest fan of sli and I don't want to have to put another cent into this rig for at least 3 years so I spoiled myself and went with a titan black signature superclocked from evga, (tshirt!) And that card, as beefy as it is, cannot drive a 4k monitor on its own at descent settings, even if it somewhat does, it won't in a couple of years.

Then you have the amazing gamegasmic asus rog swift that....never happened, I was going to buy that for sure but whoa did they drop the ball there, it still isn't out and no announcement as to when, you can't even preorder. TN panel, nyche market, 1440p when 4k is close and still no announcement, seriously, I hope it sells well.

Then this one, which will be driven perfectly by my gpu, maybe not at ridiculous fps but the monitor is only 60mhz so it doesn't matter much, I also always wanted to try surround gaming but always figured the wife would give me the big "all that just for gaming" look, but then I show her the three monitors I wanted and when she saw this one she instantly said "that's going to look awesome in in our room" and I'm saying "right?" Actually thinking of how awesome titnfall and star citizen are going to look. Yes, 60mhz may be a compromise for some but I rather get more viewing area plus I don't even have the gpu power to get crazy frame rates at higher settings.

What do you guys recon I'll be getting at full resolution in this monitor with an overclocked titan black? (I7 4770k, 16gb g.skills) in bf4 at ultra?

Anyways, that's my first post too so. Hello, been a long time rider but never made an account not sure why but since reading this whole thread was a big part on the purchase of the only missing part of my new rig, I decided to make a post about it.


----------



## Orcmarksman

21:9 is like vr. it's more immersive because it gives more side vision, but is bad for competitive gaming because you have to move your head too much to see what is going on. that and it's not made for video yet. plus for it to be really immersive it would need to be curved. but even then i wonder if competitive fps/strategy players would find it a handicap. ultimately, i just don't think the world is ready for 21:9 yet


----------



## Kuhne

Sure you have to move your head to see but remember you are looking at things you weren't seeing before, it's not like it is the same image you used to see before, only stretched.. If that were the case then yeah, you have to move your head to see something you could see before without moving, that would be a horrible disadvantage, but remember in here you are moving your head to see more, if you don't want to just don't move it and it'll be just as it was before, no more, no less. If yo happen to find it distracting you can simply go back to your old resolution with letter boxing, this monitor is so big that it still equals a 27inch monitor in height.

Btw I agree on VR, that is a bit distracting for competitive gameplay but in this type of monitor all you need is a flick of the eyes to see if someone is there, while in VR it tends to be like...looking all over, really stupid, laughing and going hahaha cooooll, this is da future! And then you got 0 kills in titan fall


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not too excited, it's still a 60 Hz monitor, and no G-Sync to boot. Having the worst motion clarity of any tech these days just isn't going to cut it, unless you are doing photo work etc...


dont be a grump. this thing looks awesome. Also it would be getting freesync not gsync.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhne*
> 
> but then I show her the three monitors I wanted and when she saw this one she instantly said "that's going to look awesome in in our room".


WAF is a big thing too. So that's a win


----------



## Kuhne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> WAF is a big thing too. So that's a win


Had to google that, hilarious, it is indeed a win


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not too excited, it's still a 60 Hz monitor, and no G-Sync to boot. Having the worst motion clarity of any tech these days just isn't going to cut it, unless you are doing photo work etc...


You are right. If you want to spend $500+ in a monitor especially high resolution you want FreeSync or G-Sync. Right now i think its the worse time to buy a Monitor to keep. My U2711 is still pretty good for me and when i replace it i want higher resolution, better screen technology, bigger size and FreeSync/G-Sync for the same money. I payed $700 3 years ago.
Right now i am waiting for a 4K 32 inch with FreeSync IPS for under $800.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not too excited, it's still a 60 Hz monitor, and no G-Sync to boot. Having the worst motion clarity of any tech these days just isn't going to cut it, unless you are doing photo work etc...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. If you want to spend $500+ in a monitor especially high resolution you want FreeSync or G-Sync. Right now i think its the worse time to buy a Monitor to keep. My U2711 is still pretty good for me and when i replace it i want higher resolution, better screen technology, bigger size and FreeSync/G-Sync for the same money. I payed $700 3 years ago.
> Right now i am waiting for a 4K 32 inch with FreeSync IPS for under $800.
Click to expand...

Same train exactly. There needs to be something really good without breaking the bank to move me away from my U2711.


----------



## batman900

Just pre-ordered mine. $896 and free shipping. Time to toss the benq

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JMAESZM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Just pre-ordered mine. $896 and free shipping. Time to toss the benq
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JMAESZM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


You know that is the low resolution version right?


----------



## Kuhne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Just pre-ordered mine. $896 and free shipping. Time to toss the benq
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JMAESZM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You know that is the low resolution version right?


the monitor you just preordered is not the one we are talking about in this thread, you preordered the 2560 x 1080 resolution version, it is identically the same size but the res is better on the resolution is higher on the 34UM*95* you ordered the 34UM*65*

If this was your intention then my mistake, the thing is, in amazon, the 95 is almost 1500 dollars when you can preorder it from b&h (reliable store) for just under 1000 so you would be paying pretty much the same amount for a superior model.


----------



## Kuhne

Cancel that and order this

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?N=4291376799+4042375307&Ntt=34UM95&gclid=CMS1kfya-r0CFUoV7Aod4AgA_A

That's what you want


----------



## Orcmarksman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhne*
> 
> Sure you have to move your head to see but remember you are looking at things you weren't seeing before, it's not like it is the same image you used to see before, only stretched.. If that were the case then yeah, you have to move your head to see something you could see before without moving, that would be a horrible disadvantage, but remember in here you are moving your head to see more, if you don't want to just don't move it and it'll be just as it was before, no more, no less. If yo happen to find it distracting you can simply go back to your old resolution with letter boxing, this monitor is so big that it still equals a 27inch monitor in height.
> 
> Btw I agree on VR, that is a bit distracting for competitive gameplay but in this type of monitor all you need is a flick of the eyes to see if someone is there, while in VR it tends to be like...looking all over, really stupid, laughing and going hahaha cooooll, this is da future! And then you got 0 kills in titan fall


is it actually true that you see more? i assumed most games showed the same game just more or less stretched? yeah sure you get more pixels, and more detail, but that doesn't mean your range of view is actually larger. or am i wrong


----------



## Kuhne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcmarksman*
> 
> is it actually true that you see more? i assumed most games showed the same game just more or less stretched? yeah sure you get more pixels, and more detail, but that doesn't mean your range of view is actually larger. or am i wrong


Check this out, the middle image being the aspect ratio most of us are playing now a days.

http://i.imgur.com/Zu2AGmX.jpg


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcmarksman*
> 
> is it actually true that you see more? i assumed most games showed the same game just more or less stretched? yeah sure you get more pixels, and more detail, but that doesn't mean your range of view is actually larger. or am i wrong


You see more... or you see less. It depends on the game. This is in both 2D games and 3D games. There's nothing getting stretched unless it is an old game and a bug (Warcraft3 comes to mind).

As an example, think of a game that draws its world in 3D. What you see on your screen is the view of a camera inside that 3D world. Going from a 16:9 ratio to a 21:9 for that camera view, the game can do two things: it can either take the camera's view and chop something off at the top or bottom, or it can extend the view to the sides.

In FPS games, you can often change the field-of-view (FOV) and customize this yourself. I'm sure you'll find examples of this in action with Google Image Search.


----------



## Kuhne

Let's just say that if the game is set up to do it correctly and natively supports 21:9 then you should be able to see much more, the problem is most monitors that allow this were quite small vertically and you ended up giving a lot of real estate from top to bottom, the cool thing about this monitor being so big at 34" is that it's vertical is equal to a 27" monitor, which happens to be the size of my current monitor so in my case, I will be getting the same size vertically with the added benefits of the aspect ratio.

Key here is the game has to support it, if it doesn't there are plenty of hacks out there to get it to work but it's still an important point to make.

Titanfall, bf4, crysis and many newer games support it, I know star citizen will.


----------



## Orcmarksman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> You see more... or you see less. It depends on the game. This is in both 2D games and 3D games. There's nothing getting stretched unless it is an old game and a bug (Warcraft3 comes to mind).
> 
> As an example, think of a game that draws its world in 3D. What you see on your screen is the view of a camera inside that 3D world. Going from a 16:9 ratio to a 21:9 for that camera view, the game can do two things: it can either take the camera's view and chop something off at the top or bottom, or it can extend the view to the sides.
> 
> In FPS games, you can often change the field-of-view (FOV) and customize this yourself. I'm sure you'll find examples of this in action with Google Image Search.


i didn't know it was that complex. i can see how having a wider fov in fps games might be useful. for strategy games though, it might be less useful since you spend so much time glancing back and fourth at the mini-map, for a lot of games. so you wouldn't necessarily have time to glance at the edges of the screen

i also wonder about the effect of curved monitors for isometric games. sure for first person games it would be nice, but for isometric games, it seems like the effect would be weird. also just opening a word document or webpage sounds like it would be weird.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I don't know about you guys, but unless this monitor can OC properly over 75Hz, It would not be worth it IMO. 60Hz hurts my eyes, and i get dizzy if i use it for too long. My next monitor would definitely have G-sync, or some type of tech that takes away motion blur/screen tearing.

My ideal monitor would be a 28 or 34" 5120x2160p 21:9 monitor, 60Hz+ with Nvidia G-Sync (or whatever works like it), with adjustable stand (must). I'll gladly pay 1500$+ for that monitor.. Ugh... So much want haha







, but it would probably be a year and half before anything with specs like that comes into the market


----------



## Kuhne

Mmm i received an email saying the monitor has shipped. B&a has to be mistaken as far as i know it isn't out yet in the US.

Nvm i sorted it out


----------



## Kuhne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcmarksman*
> 
> i didn't know it was that complex. i can see how having a wider fov in fps games might be useful. for strategy games though, it might be less useful since you spend so much time glancing back and fourth at the mini-map, for a lot of games. so you wouldn't necessarily have time to glance at the edges of the screen
> 
> i also wonder about the effect of curved monitors for isometric games. sure for first person games it would be nice, but for isometric games, it seems like the effect would be weird. also just opening a word document or webpage sounds like it would be weird.


Agreed, a curved would definitely make some things weird


----------



## vmahendra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but unless this monitor can OC properly over 75Hz, It would not be worth it IMO. 60Hz hurts my eyes, and i get dizzy if i use it for too long. ,egd b e. ty


Aren't the majority of monitors clocked at 60 Hz?


----------



## velocityx

if this screen, is the same height (screen real estate alone) as my 2713hm I will be getting it and selling my dell. or will get a dell with that screen. awesome!


----------



## batman900

The immersion part that Linus talked about is what sold me. Taking up my whole field of view just sounds like it would be amazing.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmahendra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but unless this monitor can OC properly over 75Hz, It would not be worth it IMO. 60Hz hurts my eyes, and i get dizzy if i use it for too long. ,egd b e. ty
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't the majority of monitors clocked at 60 Hz?
Click to expand...

Yes, they are, but it doesn't mean they are ideal for fps gaming. If you want this monitor, keep away from 120/144hz monitors, because once you can tell a difference, you would not feel content. I got my first 120Hz monitor two years ago, and i got really accustomed to it. 60Hz doesn't cut it at all for people like me.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes, they are, but it doesn't mean they are ideal for fps gaming. If you want this monitor, keep away from 120/144hz monitors, because once you can tell a difference, you would not feel content. I got my first 120Hz monitor two years ago, and i got really accustomed to it. 60Hz doesn't cut it at all for people like me.


120Hz gaming locks people into three categories:

TN
Lower resolutions/settings
High cost GPU(s)

Pass


----------



## vmahendra

You don't notice the extra refresh rate unless you're gaming right? Because TV and video are usually recorded at a max of 60Hz I think?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmahendra*
> 
> You don't notice the extra refresh rate unless you're gaming right? Because TV and video are usually recorded at a max of 60Hz I think?


24 hz for movies i think and idk about tv.

So the viewable area in 16:9 mode is 27" display?
I have a samsung p2370HD, 23" i'd like to replace. Its my tv and monitor though. I really want something big to watch tv on but good quality for pc and gaming. the 23" is ok on pc but laying in my bed, which my head is 15 feet away from the screen..sure looks small. I was thinking just getting a $400 dollar or so 40" 1080p tv, and dealing with it. Then putting my 23" on top/bottom for dual monitor. I love the widescreen look though


----------



## CBZ323

I must be the only one here who is ok with 60Hz no Gsync.

The lack of those features is not a dealbreaker for me, i game in a 60HZ currently and I never even considered that I need a higher refresh rate to enjoy.

Granted that having them would be a plus in my book but you can never miss what you didnt have.


----------



## stfnn

I currently have a 120hz Samsung 27A750D but I don't game that much at all, and when I do, hardly ever the FPS games that would warrant 120hz. I don't think I've grown too attached on it. I guess I watch Shows/Movies 90% of the time and gaming for the remaining 10%.

Hopefully this monitor will show up in Europe soon, I've got no idea what it is scheduled for there. I'm pretty much sold on it, no 4k for me.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> 120Hz gaming locks people into three categories:
> 
> TN
> Lower resolutions/settings
> High cost GPU(s)
> 
> Pass


You can scratch TN off that list. Eizo's new 120Hz Foris FG2421 is 8-bit MVA which means IPS/PLS like colors and viewing angles as well as better than IPS/PLS black levels.









http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/eizo_fg2421.htm

The other two do still apply though.


----------



## senna89

When LG 29UM95 will come in the shops ?
And when this LG 34UM95 ?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> You can scratch TN off that list. Eizo's new 120Hz Foris FG2421 is 8-bit MVA which means IPS/PLS like colors and viewing angles as well as better than IPS/PLS black levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/eizo_fg2421.htm
> 
> The other two do still apply though.


Nice, but too small, and still 1080p.
That res is old news along with the games that takes advantage of the refresh rate, games that run on the Quake and Source engines.
Modern engines with all of the DX11 features are very difficult to keep above 120Hz when going above 1080p. Either you'll spend a ton of money on GPUs or turn down the settings.

Modern engines are made for todays 60Hz LCDs vs the Engines that where made during the CRT days.
If your not playing Source and Quake engine games all the time, there's really no need for a 120Hz monitor.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Nice, but too small, and still 1080p.
> That res is old news along with the games that takes advantage of the refresh rate, games that run on the Quake and Source engines.
> Modern engines with all of the DX11 features are very difficult to keep above 120Hz when going above 1080p. Either you'll spend a ton of money on GPUs or turn down the settings.
> 
> Modern engines are made for todays 60Hz LCDs vs the Engines that where made during the CRT days.
> If your not playing Source and Quake engine games all the time, there's really no need for a 120Hz monitor.


You could treat the 120Hz as some sort of FreeSync/G-Sync alternative that doesn't need anything special from the graphics card. The built-in backlight strobing it has is also very nice for games where your whole view changes a lot, keeps things sharp for the eyes when the screen's content is moving around.

The problem with regards to things like 4K resolution is that I don't think there's a method to send 120Hz worth of data over the current standards for the monitor connection?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> When LG 29UM95 will come in the shops ?
> And when this LG 34UM95 ?


help ?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> You could treat the 120Hz as some sort of FreeSync/G-Sync alternative that doesn't need anything special from the graphics card. The built-in backlight strobing it has is also very nice for games where your whole view changes a lot, keeps things sharp for the eyes when the screen's content is moving around.
> 
> The problem with regards to things like 4K resolution is that I don't think there's a method to send 120Hz worth of data over the current standards for the monitor connection?


Well when it happens, the cost is going to be very high to run.

But I can't see why someone that is sensitive to refresh rates would consider a 4K monitor for gaming.
They're already turning down the settings, so the extra clarity from using 4K goes down a bit.

From what I've seen of 4K in gaming, you don't see more of the game but the picture is a lot sharper.
I thought 4K would give sort of a mini Eyefiniy width effect, but it doesn't. Still locked in the standard 16:9. Maybe that's why 21:9 is so appealing.

So people that run 120Hz setups don't really need 4K, unless they see an advantage of sharper images to help their viewable draw distance.


----------



## gsa700

This monitor is really a surprise to me. I have to say with 4k on the horizon I didn't see this coming at all.

I'm really impressed by it and would consider it a lot more seriously at about $500

It's not worth $1k to me at all. I have 1440p already so I guess I'll wait for the price drop, or stick with waiting for a decent 4k setup.

I do dig the super wide screen though.


----------



## surfbumb

It won't sell well at its current starting price...I would buy at $599...same price as the 4k samsung TN panel. Looks perfect for just about everything except compatibility with older games.


----------



## Pip Boy

This is the same sized but lower resolution version the 34UM65 as posted on hardwareluxx

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/cinemascreen-21-9-monitore-1012282-10.html#post22138602

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/zxwv3ul73qxiyog/McNtpknwZA

^ some pics


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I feel 60fps super fast and people here say it hurts and feel slow ??

seriusly....

this is like the "omg 300ppi in phones is so 2011, I swear I can see pixel even with 400ppi"


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Because aspect ratio


The real 4k tv/monitors that have 4096x2160 and have nice 21:9 ratio, but those are like 115" and cost 30k lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Looks like he needs to tweak the FOV in BF4.


For realz, that guys gonna have a migraine in no time playing like that lol.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> This is the same sized but lower resolution version the 34UM65 as posted on hardwareluxx


That monitor looks sharp, and I must say the ultra-wide monitors are growing on me quickly. I can't wait to see extremely wide monitors replacing triple monitor setups as the bezels destroy immersion.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> That monitor looks sharp, and I must say the ultra-wide monitors are growing on me quickly. I can't wait to see extremely wide monitors replacing triple monitor setups as the bezels destroy immersion.


Who needs that when you can get this 21:9

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G04B-7liAi4

HAHAHAH


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I feel 60fps super fast and people here say it hurts and feel slow ??
> 
> seriusly....
> 
> this is like the "omg 300ppi in phones is so 2011, I swear I can see pixel even with 400ppi"


Super fast?







lol

I assume you have never owned a 120Hz/144hz monitor, that's why...


----------



## Roaches

The difference is positively huge when playing BF3 in 60 FPS and over 100 FPS...Very fluid gameplay and response when going over 60.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> The difference is positively huge when playing BF3 in 60 FPS and over 100 FPS...Very fluid gameplay and response when going over 60.


Does it make you a better player?

It's not the tool itself, but how the person uses that tool.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> The difference is positively huge when playing BF3 in 60 FPS and over 100 FPS...Very fluid gameplay and response when going over 60.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it make you a better player?
> 
> It's not the tool itself, but how the person uses that tool.
Click to expand...

Yes, it does make you a better player if you use it to your advantage, sometimes even without the player noticing how more responsive he is. It made me a better player for sure (no lies). I get sick easily if there is too much motion blur, and 60hz just looks a mess in Bf4 when turning left and right. Maybe it's because my eyes have gotten used to 120Hz idk, because i know for sure my previous 60Hz monitor didn't look as bad as it does now lol


----------



## Roaches

YungBenny pretty much sums up my response....


----------



## deafboy

I can't even begin to imagine having one of those... would drive me crazy.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Who needs that when you can get this 21:9


That's exactly what came to mind when I was typing that, unfortunately it'll cost about the same as decent a house.


----------



## Kuhne

In my opinion any advantage gained by going over 100fps is not as good as the advantage of being able to see more with no bezel. I can't go back to playing bf4 or titanfall at old aspect ratio, i just can't.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> That's exactly what came to mind when I was typing that, unfortunately it'll cost about the same as decent a house.


LOL


----------



## Suffokate666

My 34UM95 just came in! Had to order from a Korean retailer off Ebay, but all things considered it only took 3ish weeks to get in, so all in all not too bad. Unfortunately I am at work right now, and haven't had time to set it up. When I do I'll be sure to take pictures and post them up here so people can get a better idea of what it might look like with a home setup.

I am excited to ditch my 3x 24" monitors... my desk was feeling pretty dang cramped!


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suffokate666*
> 
> My 34UM95 just came in! Had to order from a Korean retailer off Ebay, but all things considered it only took 3ish weeks to get in, so all in all not too bad. Unfortunately I am at work right now, and haven't had time to set it up. When I do I'll be sure to take pictures and post them up here so people can get a better idea of what it might look like with a home setup.
> 
> I am excited to ditch my 3x 24" monitors... my desk was feeling pretty dang cramped!


If your a color sensitive person, let us know how accurate the colors are and panel uniformity.


----------



## vmahendra

Do you think you could also take some pics of what the side by side looks like? like if you have an xbox or something... like possibly put a computer in the first hdmi port and the console or other 16:9 input on the other hdmi?









Thank you!!


----------



## yoi

i need this monitor asap !!!! looks so beautiful . dont mind paying those 1.5k for one


----------



## Waro

One guy in a german forum does have the monitor now:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/lg-34um95-oder-dell-u3014-1005675-3.html#post22150585

He said he bought it at the german retailer Media Markt. Up to now he didn't write anything about gaming performance or picture quality.

Also Prad.de got one. I think it can't be long until the monitor is widely available.


----------



## Suffokate666

A little update to my previous post. I got off my 12 hour shift, unboxed it and got it set up because I wanted to make sure that it worked and all that, especially considering it went from South Korea to the US and then on to Italy (FPO Address). I did not get a chance to take any pictures, but I have a couple days off work here coming up so I'll be sure to take some. Let me just say the picture quality is AMAZING. Colors were as true as I have seen in any monitor I've owned. Amazing viewing angles. No issues with glare. Little to no backlight bleed.

I watched an episode of Dexter, and played a bit of ESO before I went to bed, so that's all the testing I was able to do with it. One unfortunate thing I encountered was that since I ordered this from South Korea, the onboard menu is all in Korean, so I have no idea how to navigate the thing. Trying to find a way to change the language, or at least figure out how to navigate through the menu in Korean. At any rate, what I have experienced in my couple hours with this monitor have been nothing short of awesome. The thing is just BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suffokate666*
> 
> A little update to my previous post. I got off my 12 hour shift, unboxed it and got it set up because I wanted to make sure that it worked and all that, especially considering it went from South Korea to the US and then on to Italy (FPO Address). I did not get a chance to take any pictures, but I have a couple days off work here coming up so I'll be sure to take some. Let me just say the picture quality is AMAZING. Colors were as true as I have seen in any monitor I've owned. Amazing viewing angles. No issues with glare. Little to no backlight bleed.
> 
> I watched an episode of Dexter, and played a bit of ESO before I went to bed, so that's all the testing I was able to do with it. One unfortunate thing I encountered was that since I ordered this from South Korea, the onboard menu is all in Korean, so I have no idea how to navigate the thing. Trying to find a way to change the language, or at least figure out how to navigate through the menu in Korean. At any rate, what I have experienced in my couple hours with this monitor have been nothing short of awesome. The thing is just BEAUTIFUL.


What were your previous monitors?


----------



## Suffokate666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> What were your previous monitors?


I couldn't tell you off the top of my head as I have had quite a few over the years. I am most recently moving over from 3 BenQ XL2420T's, and since I haven't played an FPS in ages I don't miss the response time (Not that I really noticed a massive difference in my limited testing, but to some people it's a huge deal. I.E. 1MS vs 5MS GTG)


----------



## amstech

It would be a great work monitor.
Gaming? Maybe!


----------



## MetalCase

Here is another review of the monitor.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=245VaLNlb90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suffokate666*
> 
> A little update to my previous post. I got off my 12 hour shift, unboxed it and got it set up because I wanted to make sure that it worked and all that, especially considering it went from South Korea to the US and then on to Italy (FPO Address). I did not get a chance to take any pictures, but I have a couple days off work here coming up so I'll be sure to take some. Let me just say the picture quality is AMAZING. Colors were as true as I have seen in any monitor I've owned. Amazing viewing angles. No issues with glare. Little to no backlight bleed.
> 
> I watched an episode of Dexter, and played a bit of ESO before I went to bed, so that's all the testing I was able to do with it. One unfortunate thing I encountered was that since I ordered this from South Korea, the onboard menu is all in Korean, so I have no idea how to navigate the thing. Trying to find a way to change the language, or at least figure out how to navigate through the menu in Korean. At any rate, what I have experienced in my couple hours with this monitor have been nothing short of awesome. The thing is just BEAUTIFUL.


Watch that video above and at around 2:47 you can see where the "change the language" menu is.

Use the joystick:

- Choose the left menu
- Choose the fifth icon (the one look like a star)
- Choose the first menu and here I think you can change to english.

Hope I'm right lol....

grats on the monitor by the way!


----------



## Suffokate666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalCase*
> 
> Here is another review of the monitor.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=245VaLNlb90
> Watch that video above and at around 2:47 you can see where the "change the language" menu is.
> 
> Use the joystick:
> 
> - Choose the left menu
> - Choose the fifth icon (the one look like a star)
> - Choose the first menu and here I think you can change to english.
> 
> Hope I'm right lol....
> 
> grats on the monitor by the way!


I am at work right now or I would give it a whirl! I hope you're right, that would be amazing!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suffokate666*
> 
> I am at work right now or I would give it a whirl! I hope you're right, that would be amazing!


Yes the star option and then the first one is language. In the video it says Duestsh or whatever and thats german and the video is in german.


----------



## stfnn

Great to be reading some impressions on here! If someone really managed to pick one up in Germany already then its getting around much faster than I anticipated. Hopefully it will start to appear in the surrounding countries as well.

Glad I held off on a 4k monitor for now.


----------



## Suffokate666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stfnn*
> 
> Great to be reading some impressions on here! If someone really managed to pick one up in Germany already then its getting around much faster than I anticipated. Hopefully it will start to appear in the surrounding countries as well.
> 
> Glad I held off on a 4k monitor for now.


Yeah I got mine in yesterday and I live in Italy (albeit technically the package was still sent to the US then to Italy because I live on a military base out here.) If you want one, you can get them now. The only caveat to that is that you have to order it from a Korean vendor and shipping takes approx 2 to 3 weeks (might be less going straight to the states though.) And as I stated before, I'll be sure to toss pictures up as soon as I possibly can.

If there are specific things people would like pictures of let me know and I'll be sure to photograph them and throw them up on here =)

EDIT: If you choose not to wait and want to order one straight from Korea, you don't have to pay shipping due to free trade agreements between the US and Korea.


----------



## MetalCase

So far I found these sites that sell this Monitor in EU:

Amazon.de for 979EU

Newegg.com 1.477-1.495$ (but can only send to UK and the price is with delivery)

If anyone know anymore site that sell this monitor in EU please share. I want to buy this monitor but I want to buy one inside EU so I don't need need to pay Tax/customs ect since I live in Denmark.


----------



## Suffokate666

20140430_085818.jpg 1981k .jpg file


Here is a terrible cell pic of the monitor on my desk, as that's the only cam i have.

Also as a side note I was able to change the language from Korean to english on the monitor


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suffokate666*
> 
> 20140430_085818.jpg 1981k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Here is a terrible cell pic of the monitor on my desk, as that's the only cam i have.
> 
> Also as a side note I was able to change the language from Korean to english on the monitor


very nice!


----------



## degenn

May just have to unload my Dell u3014 for one of these depending on the reviews/owner feedback. The thing I love about my Dell is the 3ms input lag <3 -- somehow I doubt this will match it but have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Suffokate666

If people want pictures of specific things for this monitor I am more than willing to take them, I'll work on making them a bit more quality








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> May just have to unload my Dell u3014 for one of these depending on the reviews/owner feedback. The thing I love about my Dell is the 3ms input lag <3 -- somehow I doubt this will match it but have my fingers crossed!


Response time doesn't match up but isn't far off at 5MS. Whether or not you can tell the diff between 5ms and 3ms is entirely up to you and your personal preferences.

All I know is that this monitor is so damn beautiful that If I accidentally sneezed in it's direction I would apologize to it.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suffokate666*
> 
> Response time doesn't match up but isn't far off at 5MS. Whether or not you can tell the diff between 5ms and 3ms is entirely up to you and your personal preferences.


Not pixel response time, I said input lag. Different things altogether.

I agree this monitor is beautiful and I want one but not if it's a slug.


----------



## Suffokate666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Not pixel response time, I said input lag. Different things altogether.
> 
> I agree this monitor is beautiful and I want one but not if it's a slug.


Well from the few hours of gaming I have done on this I never noticed any input lag, but as for a specific number IRT response time I couldn't give you one.

Also

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnrxNfxRK_4

an actual review from someone else who has been able to go hands on with this bad boy


----------



## Pip Boy

screens like this, we need more of.

cant wait for 40" - 60" 5K Versions

Also if Asus have a 16:9 1440p 120HZ monitor, It cant be too long if these aspect ratio prove popular to see a Gaming 21:9 120hz 1440p version


----------



## Waro

And now make a 39" 5040x2160 please.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> And now make a 39" 5040x2160 please.


that would be 40.5 - 41" in order to get a 30" 1600p vertical screen size i believe


----------



## zerobahamut

Just pre-ordered one with BH Photo Video. They said I should receive it on the 21st of May. Super excited


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerobahamut*
> 
> Just pre-ordered one with BH Photo Video. They said I should receive it on the 21st of May. Super excited


That is too long to wait, newegg or amazon might get them in stock again before the 21st happens


----------



## zerobahamut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> That is too long to wait, newegg or amazon might get them in stock again before the 21st happens


Amazon wanted $1500 and BH was only $1000 so thts why i went with BH


----------



## Clairvoyant129

My next monitor!


----------



## stryker7314

Beautiful, only if it had G-Sync...


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Beautiful, only if it had G-Sync...


G-Sync will not see the light of day inside this type of monitor.
This is geared towards Content Creators first, everything else second.

Besides it will add $100s to the cost, making an already pricey monitor undesirable.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Beautiful, only if it had G-Sync...
> 
> 
> 
> G-Sync will not see the light of day inside this type of monitor.
> This is geared towards Content Creators first, everything else second.
> 
> Besides it will add $100s to the cost, making an already pricey monitor undesirable.
Click to expand...

What? lol you wait and see....







. Monitors like these are just getting more and more popular. It wouldn't be a surprise if they make a Gsync 21:9 monitor


----------



## Heracles

just a heads up PCCG Australian e-tailer) has this monitorOn stock for around $1200aud for us Aussies


----------



## Pip Boy

gsync wont make it past two or maybe three product releases. Freesync on the other hand will be silently included in all monitors as its VESA standard and all companies can benefit for no additional cost


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What? lol you wait and see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Monitors like these are just getting more and more popular. It wouldn't be a surprise if they make a Gsync 21:9 monitor


21:9 TN monitor? Maybe
21:9 IPS moniitor? Nope.

One is for professionals, the other is for gaming.


----------



## El Scotch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> 21:9 TN monitor? Maybe
> 21:9 IPS moniitor? Nope.
> 
> One is for professionals, the other is for gaming.


What about professional gamers?


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> gsync wont make it past two or maybe three product releases. Freesync on the other hand will be silently included in all monitors as its VESA standard and all companies can benefit for no additional cost


When pigs fly I suppose.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What? lol you wait and see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Monitors like these are just getting more and more popular. It wouldn't be a surprise if they make a Gsync 21:9 monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 21:9 TN monitor? Maybe
> 21:9 IPS moniitor? Nope.
> 
> One is for professionals, the other is for gaming.
Click to expand...

It doesn't necessarily have to be TN for gaming. That one EIZO Foris monitor isn't G-Sync but it's 120Hz and has 240Hz strobing backlight to combat motion blur. EIZO also has another monitor with similar features for professional use (I'm not sure what profession needs a monitor with high refresh rate and strobing against motion blur, but apparently there is one). _[EDIT: I can't find that other monitor I mentioned so I might be lying and there might be no 120Hz + strobing pro monitor.]_

I have a hunch that a fixed 120Hz refresh might actually look totally fine when compared to G-Sync or FreeSync. The strobing backlight can be super nice and that feature is actually incompatible with G-Sync/FreeSync. Overall, G-Sync/FreeSync might be a worse than a monitor like that.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Now someone run a 6-monitor setup with these.


----------



## Orcmarksman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> 21:9 TN monitor? Maybe
> 21:9 IPS moniitor? Nope.
> 
> One is for professionals, the other is for gaming.


tn if you want 120hz. but i would choose ips any day if it can do 60hz because it's more immersive. tn colors and contrast are crap


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Scotch*
> 
> What about professional gamers?


Pro's will buy panels that are feature rich for gaming, and those panels are TN.

LG will only make these panels in IPS and maybe VA in the future.
A panel this wide can never be TN. If a company makes one, beware!


----------



## stfnn

Unfortunately Amazon.de sold out. Hopefully they will restock soon.


----------



## senna89

When the small brother *29*UM95 will cames out ?


----------



## kache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Pro's will buy panels that are feature rich for gaming, and those panels are TN.
> 
> LG will only make these panels in IPS and maybe VA in the future.
> *A panel this wide can never be TN*. If a company makes one, beware!


Sure it can, as long as it's slightly curved. And even if it's not TN, it really should be curved for a panel this wide.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kache*
> 
> Sure it can, as long as it's slightly curved. And even if it's not TN, it really should be curved for a panel this wide.


That adds to the cost.

So you can see how 120Hz for this panel type isn't cost effective.

Every new monitor that's being released, there's always the small minority that wishes the monitor was 120Hz.
Once they see the price, most would buy something much cheaper, like a Qnix.

We already see ASUS charging $800 for a 27" G-Sync 120Hz monitor.
How much more in IPS? How much more for 21:9? Are consumers ready to pay the premium?

Pro/OCD gamers can't make up the entire sales of the monitor, casual consumers have to buy it also to make it profitable.


----------



## benlavigne11

How many casual consumers will buy the ROG swift?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> How many casual consumers will buy the ROG swift?


I dunno, but Im gonna be gettin three of em if the AG is not too aggressive.....so the enthusiast market can compound


----------



## benlavigne11

4 for me







. 1 for my main gaming rig and 3 for my sim racing cockpit!


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> 4 for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 1 for my main gaming rig and 3 for my sim racing cockpit!


I got the 34um95 coming next week for my flight sim rig


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I got the 34um95 coming next week for my flight sim rig


awesum


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> How many casual consumers will buy the ROG swift?


Great question!

That number is further reduced as the price goes up.
The reason why a 120Hz version wouldn't make sense financially.

Also the UM95 is in stock at Newegg.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> How many casual consumers will buy the ROG swift?


Not really the thread for ROG Swift or 120Hz discussion


----------



## Orcmarksman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Not really the thread for ROG Swift or 120Hz discussion


i think it's relevant because most people who care about high quality pc panels are enthusiasts or professionals. and they either care about high refresh rates or high image quality or both. the average consumer doesn't even care about desktops or pc monitors, they've moved on to tablets and laptops for the most part, i'd say.

and even if they do care about desktops, it's not like they have any comprehension of the technicalities in picking a quality monitor, they probably evaluate stuff more in terms of brand name. that seems to be how it works in the tv world at least.

people are giving the average consumer too much weight here. i don't think they care about 120hz or qhd or ips. though they might care about qhd when it goes mainstream for tvs. the average consumer is not in the market for a ~$1000 monitor


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Not really the thread for ROG Swift or 120Hz discussion


As somebody who is buying both displays, I welcome our Rog Swift Overlords Belonging All Our Bases To Us.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> That adds to the cost.
> 
> So you can see how 120Hz for this panel type isn't cost effective.
> 
> Every new monitor that's being released, there's always the small minority that wishes the monitor was 120Hz.
> Once they see the price, most would buy something much cheaper, like a Qnix.
> 
> We already see ASUS charging $800 for a 27" G-Sync 120Hz monitor.
> How much more in IPS? How much more for 21:9? Are consumers ready to pay the premium?
> 
> Pro/OCD gamers can't make up the entire sales of the monitor, casual consumers have to buy it also to make it profitable.


Cost is not an issue, for those who want a larger screen...


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Cost is not an issue, for those who want a larger screen...


Cost always matters. Tell that to the people who are buying Korean monitors over Dell, ASUS and LG.
They want a bigger monitor but decided to go the cheap route to get one.

There are always people that have money to burn, but don't use them as the measuring stick for what people are willing to pay.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Cost always matters. Tell that to the people who are buying Korean monitors over Dell, ASUS and LG.
> They want a bigger monitor but decided to go the cheap route to get one.
> 
> There are always people that have money to burn, but don't use them as the measuring stick for what people are willing to pay.


or they want a monitor that does 120hz, is ips/pls and doesnt color shift out the waazzooo or stuck at 1080p..... The koreans do that, the dells,asus's.etc... don't.

personally that new asus, is TN and has some awful matte anti-glare coating. So to me I think yech, so does 120hz.net. Why anyone in their right mind would want that, I do not know, but to each their own.

this monitor on the other hand is pretty baller, and I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> or they want a monitor that does 120hz, is ips/pls and doesnt color shift out the waazzooo or stuck at 1080p..... The koreans do that, the dells,asus's.etc... don't.
> 
> .


but they could. Its much like anything (gpu,cpu, car engine etc..) you clock something higher the longevity drops. The cheap koreans are already b-grade and cheap so you can trash them how you like as there already 'potentially' trash. The more prestigious manufacturers don't want the RMA headache that the koreans avoid through no RMA! or the bad press associated with dieing panels.

you get what you pay for


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> but they could. Its much like anything (gpu,cpu, car engine etc..) you clock something higher the longevity drops. The cheap koreans are already b-grade and cheap so you can trash them how you like as there already 'potentially' trash. The more prestigious manufacturers don't want the RMA headache that the koreans avoid through no RMA! or the bad press associated with dieing panels.
> 
> you get what you pay for


and I dont want to pay top $$$ for a 27" 60hz ips/pls or 144hz TN. So I'd rather buy a "throw away" monitor with a square trade warranty and replace it when something worthwhile comes out. then to pay top dollar and be crippled with color shift out the ying yang or stuck at 60hz and 27" which is a worse compromise in my opinion. But it's a personal preference i think..I just don't think I could do a large matte TN monitor, let alone pay a premium for it. Sometimes, you get less than you pay for.

This monitor though, is a trade off I would take. That's a lot of screen real estate, and for $999, it is practically a steal imo.

http://www.adorama.com/LO34UM95P.html?cj_sid=49200371&cj_aid=10788925&utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=cj_1796839


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> and I dont want to pay top $$$ for a 27" 60hz ips/pls or 144hz TN. So I'd rather buy a "throw away" monitor with a square trade warranty and replace it when something worthwhile comes out. then to pay top dollar and be crippled with color shift out the ying yang or stuck at 60hz and 27" which is a worse compromise in my opinion. But it's a personal preference i think..I just don't think I could do a large matte TN monitor, let alone pay a premium for it. Sometimes, you get less than you pay for.
> 
> This monitor though, is a trade off I would take. That's a lot of screen real estate, and for $999, it is practically a steal imo.
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/LO34UM95P.html?cj_sid=49200371&cj_aid=10788925&utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=cj_1796839


I do want this. Part of me knows that 5k is around the corner but still for games that actually run at 60fps the 1440p panel will still suit just fine.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> or they want a monitor that does 120hz, is ips/pls and doesnt color shift out the waazzooo or stuck at 1080p..... The koreans do that, the dells,asus's.etc... don't.
> 
> personally that new asus, is TN and has some awful matte anti-glare coating. So to me I think yech, so does 120hz.net. Why anyone in their right mind would want that, I do not know, but to each their own.
> 
> this monitor on the other hand is pretty baller, and I am thinking of getting one.


120hz.net is biased towards the overlords and korean monitors... so they're opinion imo = grain of salt

Also no details on the AG has been confirmed and viewing angles are still a mystery to 99% of consumers


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> 120hz.net is biased towards the overlords and korean monitors... so they're opinion imo = grain of salt
> 
> Also no details on the AG has been confirmed and viewing angles are still a mystery to 99% of consumers


yup we will wait and see but if it is like every other TN panel it will be gross. Maybe they got new tech. Either way this thread is about this monitor and it's a beauty imo.

I am not arguing with you guys btw, it's all a personal preference. Some people like chocolate some like vanilla, I am just saying why I like chocolate is all.


----------



## meowth2

watching movies and playing games on this will be sweet


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> watching movies and playing games on this will be sweet


I think the added real-estate for productivity is the most exciting use but yeah gaming will be so immersive


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I think the added real-estate for productivity is the most exciting use but yeah gaming will be so immersive


yes, added real-estate for productivity


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Some people like chocolate some like vanilla, I am just saying why I like chocolate is all.


Unfortunately, I like chocolate AND vanilla, but TN is disgusting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> yes, added real-estate for productivity


PRONotivity?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> yes, added real-estate for productivity


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I think the added real-estate for productivity is the most exciting use but yeah gaming will be so immersive


Mine is scheduled for delivery on Tuesday....I am very excite!!!! High fiiiiiiivvveeeee!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Oh please... It just depends on how well you are able to fine tune the colors to produce the best results on a TN panel... If you can't, then TN is definitely not for you. I personally can survive on a TN panel. I have two IPS displays, and a TN display. Color wise, the TN is not too far behind after major tweaking, but viewing angle wise, it is, but it's not like i sit from an angle while using my monitor, i always sit in front of it, so i don't even notice the bad viewing angles.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh please... It just depends on how well you are able to fine tune the colors to produce the best results on a TN panel... If you can't, then TN is definitely not for you. I personally can survive on a TN panel. I have two IPS displays, and a TN display. Color wise, the TN is not too far behind after major tweaking, but viewing angle wise, it is, but it's not like i sit from an angle while using my monitor, i always sit in front of it, so i don't even notice the bad viewing angles.


how big is your TN? I bet if it was big you'd notice the color shift more.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> how big is your TN? I bet if it was big you'd notice the color shift more.


With a high quality TN panel, I'd say up to 28" is perfectly acceptable. I have my VG248QE and eIPS Dell side-by-side and after calibration they are almost indistinguishable from the front. I can't recommend TN if you like to view monitors at a 30 degree vertical angle, but otherwise high quality TN monitors are just fine. The ability to read moving text is a plus.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> With a high quality TN panel, I'd say up to 28" is perfectly acceptable. I have my VG248QE and eIPS Dell side-by-side and after calibration they are almost indistinguishable from the front. I can't recommend TN if you like to view monitors at a 30 degree vertical angle, but otherwise high quality TN monitors are just fine. The ability to read moving text is a plus.


VG248QE indistinguishable than IPS side by sede ?
Many many users says VG248 have absoluttly horrible horror color quality.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> how big is your TN? I bet if it was big you'd notice the color shift more.


Well, it's 23 inches, and i sit a little far from both monitors. TBH, TN is not as bad as most IPS users claim it to be. I have both so i can clearly see their differences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> VG248QE indistinguishable than IPS side by sede ?
> Many many users says VG248 have absoluttly horrible horror color quality.


Many many users also don't know how to set up their monitors with proper color settings. When you have people asking if a gtx 770 is faster than a gtx 570, expect to see people that don't know anything about monitors also.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> VG248QE indistinguishable than IPS side by sede ?
> Many many users says VG248 have absoluttly horrible horror color quality.


Just shows how worthless user reviews are and how poorly it's calibrated out of the box.



All that's needed is going to the color controls and reducing green and blue. Even without a hardware calibrator, it's possible to eyeball it for a brightness setting.



There's also very high contrast ratio, very low pixel response times, and a ludicrously low gamma deviation for a gaming monitor.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh please... It just depends on how well you are able to fine tune the colors to produce the best results on a TN panel... If you can't, then TN is definitely not for you. I personally can survive on a TN panel. I have two IPS displays, and a TN display. Color wise, the TN is not too far behind after major tweaking, but viewing angle wise, it is, but it's not like i sit from an angle while using my monitor, i always sit in front of it, so i don't even notice the bad viewing angles.


I have a decent quality TN which cost about 150$ more than a normal panel ( was one of the best at the time with accurate colors) @ 25" and there are two things that beat out an IPS .. No clouding, less ghosting. In fact the blacks are decent too and there is zero backlight bleed. There is no obvious color shift and the response is good. The only down side is the average contrast and washed out colors .. but in fact they are still accurate as tested to meet rec standards (which is rare for a TN) just not hyper glowing saturation .. I can solve some of this by increasing the saturation on AMD control centre. For the money it isnt a bad screen, people always comment on how nice it is, but i just cant stand IPS glow and backlight how anyone can play games which always have dark levels is beyond me.

im kind of hoping this LG doesn't too


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I think the added real-estate for productivity is the most exciting use but yeah gaming will be so immersive


Who said gaming is not productive?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> I have a decent quality TN which cost about 150$ more than a normal panel ( was one of the best at the time with accurate colors) @ 25" and there are two things that beat out an IPS .. No clouding, less ghosting. In fact the blacks are decent too and there is zero backlight bleed. There is no obvious color shift and the response is good. The only down side is the average contrast and washed out colors .. but in fact they are still accurate as tested to meet rec standards (which is rare for a TN) just not hyper glowing saturation .. I can solve some of this by increasing the saturation on AMD control centre. For the money it isnt a bad screen, people always comment on how nice it is, but i just cant stand IPS glow and backlight how anyone can play games which always have dark levels is beyond me.
> 
> im kind of hoping this LG doesn't too


This monitor is made for content creation first, so IPS is a must. Gaming is an added benefit.
Any content creator that knows something about their monitor would only buy an IPS panel, regardless of how "close" a TN panel can come to color accuracy.
Their are other things to consider like color banding, gamma, contrast, sRGB and RGB color reproduction etc.

The UM95 is popular because of the aspect ratio and color reproduction, not because of response times.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> This monitor is made for content creation first, so IPS is a must. Gaming is an added benefit.
> Any content creator that knows something about their monitor would only buy an IPS panel, regardless of how "close" a TN panel can come to color accuracy.
> Their are other things to consider like color banding, gamma, contrast, sRGB and RGB color reproduction etc.
> 
> The UM95 is popular because of the aspect ratio and color reproduction, not because of response times.


not disputing IPS superiority in those regards but I do dispute the sweeping generalisation that TN isn't capable of reproducing a very nice image with the added benefits mentioned, clouding is not a nice thing to look at and the primary function of _most_ OCN'ers im sure is gaming on their PC

still, I would of got this panel last year but with 5k, Im waiting to see what crops up over the next few months.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> yes, added real-estate for productivity


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I think the added real-estate for productivity is the most exciting use but yeah gaming will be so immersive


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Well, it's 23 inches, and i sit a little far from both monitors. TBH, TN is not as bad as most IPS users claim it to be. I have both so i can clearly see their differences.
> Many many users also don't know how to set up their monitors with proper color settings. When you have people asking if a gtx 770 is faster than a gtx 570, expect to see people that don't know anything about monitors also.


There is a huge difference between the 23" VG248QE TN and Samsung U28D590 28" TN panel. Beyond 23" TN really starts to show its faults at a rapid rate.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Beyond 23" TN really starts to show its faults at a rapid rate.


that's not strictly true. yes they are prone to more wash on movement but like someone else mentioned its not like your bobbing your head around all the time.


----------



## Caldeio

here's going from my p2370hd samsung 23" to this monitor.

So in 16:9 with black bars on the size. Is it bigger than my screen now, in size and pixels?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> that's not strictly true. yes they are prone to more wash on movement but like someone else mentioned its not like your bobbing your head around all the time.


You make zero sense. I have owned the VG248QE and Samsung U28D590 as well as many other 23-28" TNs and ALL of the 23" displays have looked dramatically better than the 27"+ TNs. Simple fact, the more screen real estate = the more TN faults you see. I don't even know how or why you are debating that, unless your trolling.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Why is there even a debate? TN is total crap compared a quality IPS monitor. Even the so called "high quality" TN monitors.

Already pre-ordered this baby from B&H, can't wait.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Why is there even a debate? TN is total crap compared a quality IPS monitor. Even the so called "high quality" TN monitors.
> 
> Already pre-ordered this baby from B&H, can't wait.


There are many that would disagree when it comes to motion clarity and response. Also TN CAN be calibrated to look acceptable


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Why is there even a debate? TN is total crap compared a quality IPS monitor. Even the so called "high quality" TN monitors.
> 
> Already pre-ordered this baby from B&H, can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many that would disagree when it comes to motion clarity and response. Also *TN CAN be calibrated to look acceptable*
Click to expand...

^^^ I honestly wonder why this is so hard to grasp, and i have TN and IPS side by side lol... Oh well, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, doesn't mean it's right though







...


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Why is there even a debate? TN is total crap compared a quality IPS monitor. Even the so called "high quality" TN monitors.
> 
> Already pre-ordered this baby from B&H, can't wait.


If you like your games streaked with motion blur then yes, on the desktop or static images they look a lot worse. They don't look 'total crap'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> You make zero sense. I have owned the VG248QE and Samsung U28D590 as well as many other 23-28" TNs and ALL of the 23" displays have looked dramatically better than the 27"+ TNs. Simple fact, the more screen real estate = the more TN faults you see. I don't even know how or why you are debating that, unless your trolling.


firstly thanks for the insult, very mature. Also i mentioned previously (which you didn't read because your thread skimming) I have a 25" screen.. at this size there is no problem with wash.

there is no debate, i have no wash on my 25" and as a TN next to a PLS it doesn't look dramatically worse just less saturated colours but with better motion clarity for fast FPS games. backlight glow on IPS makes things look grey.. ironically.. washed out on dark scenes.

What your doing is making a blanket statement things without thinking. *Each panel type has its strengths and weaknesses even the manufacturers would tell you this*

VA has equal black levels to plasma but has severe color shift and motion blur issues but again.. those blacks with no backlight bleed are stunning, so in some senses VA panels are better than IPS and yet they are bargain bin too










next to an IPS guess the VA








(hint: the VA is on the left) ^










A TN vs a VA .. the TN fares worse but nowhere near as bad as an IPS










VA against your 'amazing IPS' how can you play a dark corridor shooter with that much glow?

Do you have scenes like this on your IPS at night ?










IPS is not perfect just as TN isn't perfect just as VA isn't perfect etc..

Having said all that im seriously interested in this monitor which is why i started this thread


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> If you like your games streaked with motion blur then yes, on the desktop or static images they look a lot worse. They don't look 'total crap'
> firstly thanks for the insult, very mature. Also i mentioned previously (which you didn't read because your thread skimming) I have a 25" screen.. at this size there is no problem with wash.
> 
> there is no debate, i have no wash on my 25" and as a TN next to a PLS it doesn't look dramatically worse just less saturated colours but with better motion clarity for fast FPS games. backlight glow on IPS makes things look grey.. ironically.. washed out on dark scenes.
> 
> What your doing is making a blanket statement things without thinking. *Each panel type has its strengths and weaknesses even the manufacturers would tell you this*
> 
> VA has equal black levels to plasma but has severe color shift and motion blur issues but again.. those blacks with no backlight bleed are stunning, so in some senses VA panels are better than IPS and yet they are bargain bin too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next to an IPS guess the VA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hint: the VA is on the left) ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A TN vs a VA .. the TN fares worse but nowhere near as bad as an IPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VA against your 'amazing IPS' how can you play a dark corridor shooter with that much glow?
> 
> Do you have scenes like this on your IPS at night ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPS is not perfect just as TN isn't perfect just as VA isn't perfect etc..
> 
> Having said all that im seriously interested in this monitor which is why i started this thread


Not every IPS has severe backlight bleed (like you're trying to imply). My monitor, while it did come with a tiny dead pixel, doesn't have any kind of backlight bleeding.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> If you like your games streaked with motion blur then yes, on the desktop or static images they look a lot worse. They don't look 'total crap'
> firstly thanks for the insult, very mature. Also i mentioned previously (which you didn't read because your thread skimming) I have a 25" screen.. at this size there is no problem with wash.
> 
> there is no debate, i have no wash on my 25" and as a TN next to a PLS it doesn't look dramatically worse just less saturated colours but with better motion clarity for fast FPS games. backlight glow on IPS makes things look grey.. ironically.. washed out on dark scenes.
> 
> What your doing is making a blanket statement things without thinking. *Each panel type has its strengths and weaknesses even the manufacturers would tell you this*
> 
> VA has equal black levels to plasma but has severe color shift and motion blur issues but again.. those blacks with no backlight bleed are stunning, so in some senses VA panels are better than IPS and yet they are bargain bin too
> 
> next to an IPS guess the VA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hint: the VA is on the left) ^
> 
> A TN vs a VA .. the TN fares worse but nowhere near as bad as an IPS
> 
> VA against your 'amazing IPS' how can you play a dark corridor shooter with that much glow?
> 
> Do you have scenes like this on your IPS at night ?
> 
> IPS is not perfect just as TN isn't perfect just as VA isn't perfect etc..
> 
> Having said all that im seriously interested in this monitor which is why i started this thread


A TN can be tolerable as long as it doesn't have matte AG coating. I had several Samsung S27A750Ds and they were the only examples of large screen TNs which almost rivaled IPS....in fact I think those looked better than the Dell IPS U2410s that they replaced back in 2011, but that is only because the Samsungs were glossy and the Dells had the God awful AG coating from Sades!

However, those Samsung TNs were the exception and not the rule. The U28D590 28" 4k panel is absolute trash.....trash to the highest degree!


----------



## elcono

Afternoon all

been following this thread for a while as i have been fairly determined on getting this monitor (it arrived direct from the disty yesterday). I fall into both category's, an avid gamer and someone who also also requires this monitor for my day to day work

Gaming
Previously i have come from a 120hz Samsung S23A750D (used for gaming), i used this monitor alongside a cheap as chips 24inch 60hz monitor (some random Philips model). I have never considered myself in the 60Hz or 120hz camp to be honest but did switch to 120Hz 1080p a couple of years ago and i felt a noticeable difference both in games and even moving the mouse around the screen. The move to this monitor was 70% work 30% for gaming

now going back to 60hz......

Going back to 60hz and playing games in this format made me appreciate games differently, previously i would be very KILL KILL KILL and competitive on my old monitor, but now, in a nutshell this isnt really possible and you have to accept that to a certain extent that the shots you used to be able to make at 120hz and on TN are going to be off somewhat, and some shots you used to nail without a problem are not going to happen

I know its been commented on a few video reviews (linus)that its great for gaming but i feel the surface hasnt been scratched. After 4 AAA titles there is noticeable input lag, not massive..... but enough to throw you off of your game if you are competitive. Initially i thought it was the framerate but this doesn't seem to be the case. Measured the mouse and it is polling at 1020hz

It doesn't bother me too much at present as i can always fall back to the 120hz screen, but i wouldn't advise as such to ditch your 120hz screen to exclusively use this as your sole monitor. Its more the monitor of choice for players who play games like skyrim, flight sims, driving games, anything where twitchy reactions arent paramount

Overclocking
I did brave overclocking the monitor, i know the 2560x1080p variants seem to OC well but this maxed at 62Hz. I dont claim to be an expert in this field by any means but both evga's pixel OC tool and nvidia control panel at a custom refresh had the same effect. Either i got a poo poo or thats just the way it is on this model

Everything else
the remaining 70% of what i use this monitor for excels. It really is a behemoth of a monitor and feels incredible to work on. Its only been a day but so far i couldnt go back to a traditional format. For now the 120hz is on the floor unplugged and im getting back into more of the open world games i used to play

Update
changed the response time on the monitor and reinstalled the drivers. Things have definitely improved, but there is still noticeable lag

so in a nutshell
if you are sensitive to response times and are a big time gamer - probably not for you
if you tend to avoid anything FPS based and like open world style games. Its simply awesome

P.S BF4 will sit on 55FPS with medium settings quite happily on most maps with a GTX780 (OC'd to 1254mhz)

Hope this helps someone somewhere, if you want to know anything let me know


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> Afternoon all
> 
> been following this thread for a while as i have been fairly determined on getting this monitor (it arrived direct from the disty yesterday). I fall into both category's, an avid gamer and someone who also also requires this monitor for my day to day work
> 
> Gaming
> Previously i have come from a 120hz Samsung S23A750D (used for gaming), i used this monitor alongside a cheap as chips 24inch 60hz monitor (some random Philips model). I have never considered myself in the 60Hz or 120hz camp to be honest but did switch to 120Hz 1080p a couple of years ago and i felt a noticeable difference both in games and even moving the mouse around the screen. The move to this monitor was 70% work 30% for gaming
> 
> now going back to 60hz......
> 
> Going back to 60hz and playing games in this format made me appreciate games differently, previously i would be very KILL KILL KILL and competitive on my old monitor, but now, in a nutshell this isnt really possible and you have to accept that to a certain extent that the shots you used to be able to make at 120hz and on TN are going to be off somewhat, and some shots you used to nail without a problem are not going to happen
> 
> I know its been commented on a few video reviews (linus)that its great for gaming but i feel the surface hasnt been scratched. After 4 AAA titles there is noticeable input lag, not massive..... but enough to throw you off of your game if you are competitive. Initially i thought it was the framerate but this doesn't seem to be the case. Measured the mouse and it is polling at 1020hz
> 
> It doesn't bother me too much at present as i can always fall back to the 120hz screen, but i wouldn't advise as such to ditch your 120hz screen to exclusively use this as your sole monitor. Its more the monitor of choice for players who play games like skyrim, flight sims, driving games, anything where twitchy reactions arent paramount
> 
> Overclocking
> I did brave overclocking the monitor, i know the 2560x1080p variants seem to OC well but this maxed at 62Hz. I dont claim to be an expert in this field by any means but both evga's pixel OC tool and nvidia control panel at a custom refresh had the same effect. Either i got a poo poo or thats just the way it is on this model
> 
> Everything else
> the remaining 70% of what i use this monitor for excels. It really is a behemoth of a monitor and feels incredible to work on. Its only been a day but so far i couldnt go back to a traditional format. For now the 120hz is on the floor unplugged and im getting back into more of the open world games i used to play
> 
> Update
> changed the response time on the monitor and reinstalled the drivers. Things have definitely improved, but there is still noticeable lag
> 
> so in a nutshell
> if you are sensitive to response times and are a big time gamer - probably not for you
> if you tend to avoid anything FPS based and like open world style games. Its simply awesome
> 
> P.S BF4 will sit on 55FPS with medium settings quite happily on most maps with a GTX780 (OC'd to 1254mhz)
> 
> Hope this helps someone somewhere, if you want to know anything let me know


I'd be coming from a 60hz TN and have never gamed on a 120hz. Do you think it would be as noticeable? Also, how's the response time. I can handle input lag, as long as it's not outrageous, but blur due to poor response time will kill me.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Seid Dark

How are the black levels? IPS screens generally have greyish blacks, it's big problem with the panel type. Ruins the atmosphere in dark movies and games.


----------



## zinfinion

Regarding signal delay and pixel response time, keep an eye on http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/testberichte.html as they have the review planned for this display.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Regarding signal delay and pixel response time, keep an eye on http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/testberichte.html as they have the review planned for this display.


thanks for the heads up









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> How are the black levels? IPS screens generally have greyish blacks, it's big problem with the panel type. Ruins the atmosphere in dark movies and games.


which was the point i was making, although I accept some are worse than others dependent on a polariser being fitted or the panel type AS-IPS, S-IPS etc.. it is a bit of a lottery with IPS, I found PLS to fare better.


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> here's going from my p2370hd samsung 23" to this monitor.
> 
> So in 16:9 with black bars on the size. Is it bigger than my screen now, in size and pixels?


Looks like no one has been able to answer you so far. With the 16:9 ratio and left/right black bars, the 34UM95 becomes a 27" 2560x 1440 monitor.


----------



## l88bastar

Got mine today! Man ohhhh man its a beauty. The super wide aspect is AMAZING for gaming and really gets rid of that claustrophobic feeling that you have with 16:9. The colors are awesome and the AG coating is very minimal.

This thing is perfect for work productivity and gaming. Linus was right, its the best compromise and I like it much better than all of the 4k displays that I have tried.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/3wide_zpsfef4a2f5.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/2wide_zps896016b9.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/1wide_zpsaeea8f11.jpg.html


----------



## wermad

That looks awesome! Congrats


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Got mine today! Man ohhhh man its a beauty. The super wide aspect is AMAZING for gaming and really gets rid of that claustrophobic feeling that you have with 16:9. The colors are awesome and the AG coating is very minimal.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/1wide_zpsaeea8f11.jpg.html


thanks for posting +rep

post more pics.. or link if you create a thread about it


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Got mine today! Man ohhhh man its a beauty. The super wide aspect is AMAZING for gaming and really gets rid of that claustrophobic feeling that you have with 16:9. The colors are awesome and the AG coating is very minimal.
> 
> This thing is perfect for work productivity and gaming. Linus was right, its the best compromise and I like it much better than all of the 4k displays that I have tried.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/3wide_zpsfef4a2f5.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/2wide_zps896016b9.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/1wide_zpsaeea8f11.jpg.html


Looks really great







Are you using stock settings? I've heard that "cinema" mode with reduced brightness is the best option if the monitor is uncalibrated.

Please post more pics if you have time, if possible 21:9 movies and games.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Looks really great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using stock settings? I've heard that "cinema" mode with reduced brightness is the best option if the monitor is uncalibrated.
> 
> Please post more pics if you have time, if possible 21:9 movies and games.


I'm running cinema mode with 50% brightness and it is very easy on the eyes. Colors, crispness & picture quality are all outstanding. I have used the 24" Dell UP2414Q 4K, Seiki 39" 4k & Samsung U28D590 4K displays and I prefer the 34UM95 over all of those! I prefer glossy screens and this things Semi-Gloss AG coating is the best compromise I have seen yet. Its fantastic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> thanks for posting +rep
> 
> post more pics.. or link if you create a thread about it


I'm at work now where I am stuck using two ancient 20.1 Dell 1600x1200 displays....bleh I need another 34UM95 for work


----------



## gsa700

That is so awesome!

I've been waiting for someone to post up some pics and those don't disappoint.

More more more pics......


----------



## DizZz

MOAR PICS


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Got mine today! Man ohhhh man its a beauty. The super wide aspect is AMAZING for gaming and really gets rid of that claustrophobic feeling that you have with 16:9. The colors are awesome and the AG coating is very minimal.
> 
> This thing is perfect for work productivity and gaming. Linus was right, its the best compromise and I like it much better than all of the 4k displays that I have tried.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/3wide_zpsfef4a2f5.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/2wide_zps896016b9.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/1wide_zpsaeea8f11.jpg.html


Ah......Just what I wanted to see! A fellow Track IR and flight sim fan using it. I'm just about sold!!! DCS A-10 is going to be beautiful on this thing! ArmA too!


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I'd be coming from a 60hz TN and have never gamed on a 120hz. Do you think it would be as noticeable? Also, how's the response time. I can handle input lag, as long as it's not outrageous, but blur due to poor response time will kill me.
> 
> Thanks again!!


it depends what monitor you are coming from, moving forwards in games doesn't seem to be as much of an issue, but turning does seem a bit blurry to me to be honest. i have tried all of the response time presets, i am still feeling like there is delay, like my mouse is in mud. I have taken some shaddow play footage of a few games recording at 60FPS, i will stick it on my NAS and see if i can get you a download link to show you so you can judge for yourself. This should be reasnobly accurate as im pegged at 60fps (same as recording rate)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> How are the black levels? IPS screens generally have greyish blacks, it's big problem with the panel type. Ruins the atmosphere in dark movies and games.


You might be able to evaluate this better than me. Due to the panel size i find there is light spots in the bottom left and bottom right, however when you move your head left to right the spots disapeer as you move over their location. Its like the viewing angle is rather narrow at extreme blacks. This is less of an issue if you are in excess of 3.5 feet away from your monitor as the spots go away

example is the day-z splash screen



this is with the monitor at 100% brightness FYI as i feel its important to give an out of the box impression and worse case scenario, its worth noting that its 100% maximum brightness is around what i would call 75% maximum brightness of my samsung.

this is with 25%



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Regarding signal delay and pixel response time, keep an eye on http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/testberichte.html as they have the review planned for this display.


really looking forward to what they find. At present im really hoping the delay is all in my head and its just a matter of getting used to a larger screen

there is no doubt games look spectacular, any other owners finding it a bit laggy?



anything else let me know


----------



## burticus

Looks cool, but yeah for a grand I dunno.


----------



## vmahendra

i was extremely close to buying this monitor but i think im going to go for a 3 monitor setup, anyone have any experience with the ASUS VN247H in a multi monitor setup? it is a TN panel but the ultranarrow bezel makes it perfect for this sort of thing...sorry for going off topic


----------



## DizZz

Why does B&H have this monitor for so much cheaper than Amazon?


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Ah......Just what I wanted to see! A fellow Track IR and flight sim fan using it. I'm just about sold!!! DCS A-10 is going to be beautiful on this thing! ArmA too!


Same here! Im lookging forward to IL2 Battle of Stalingrad on this monitor


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Why does B&H have this monitor for so much cheaper than Amazon?


You are looking at the wrong listing. Check: http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-34UM95-34-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00JR6GCZA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1399428963&sr=8-5&keywords=lg+34um95


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joll*
> 
> You are looking at the wrong listing. Check: http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-34UM95-34-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00JR6GCZA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1399428963&sr=8-5&keywords=lg+34um95


Oh you're right I was looking at a different one. Thank you!


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> it depends what monitor you are coming from, moving forwards in games doesn't seem to be as much of an issue, but turning does seem a bit blurry to me to be honest. i have tried all of the response time presets, i am still feeling like there is delay, like my mouse is in mud. I have taken some shaddow play footage of a few games recording at 60FPS, i will stick it on my NAS and see if i can get you a download link to show you so you can judge for yourself. This should be reasnobly accurate as im pegged at 60fps (same as recording rate)
> You might be able to evaluate this better than me. Due to the panel size i find there is light spots in the bottom left and bottom right, however when you move your head left to right the spots disapeer as you move over their location. Its like the viewing angle is rather narrow at extreme blacks. This is less of an issue if you are in excess of 3.5 feet away from your monitor as the spots go away
> 
> example is the day-z splash screen
> 
> 
> 
> this is with the monitor at 100% brightness FYI as i feel its important to give an out of the box impression and worse case scenario, its worth noting that its 100% maximum brightness is around what i would call 75% maximum brightness of my samsung.
> 
> this is with 25%
> 
> 
> really looking forward to what they find. At present im really hoping the delay is all in my head and its just a matter of getting used to a larger screen
> 
> there is no doubt games look spectacular, any other owners finding it a bit laggy?
> 
> 
> 
> anything else let me know


How is the monitor connected to your Graphics card? I thought I heard that HDMI can only do like 40 Hz or so at the full resolution of this monitor. You might NEED to use displayport to get the full performance from this beast.

Are you SURE your getting 60 Hz?


----------



## l88bastar

Its pretty cool to be able to display pictures like this without black bars or image cropping compromises!

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/cool_zps5d8cd2c0.jpg.html


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> How is the monitor connected to your Graphics card? I thought I heard that HDMI can only do like 40 Hz or so at the full resolution of this monitor. You might NEED to use displayport to get the full performance from this beast.
> 
> Are you SURE your getting 60 Hz?


yeah

i needed displayport for my last monitor to be able to drive 120hz. havent used HDMI for what seems like years now on a monitor





i have a D800 that i can fish out if anyone wants anymore detailed pictures. These are from a 4K stream from youtube


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> How is the monitor connected to your Graphics card? I thought I heard that HDMI can only do like 40 Hz or so at the full resolution of this monitor. You might NEED to use displayport to get the full performance from this beast.
> 
> Are you SURE your getting 60 Hz?


HDMI 1.3 (out since 2006) can do 340 MHz pixel clock, and 3440x1440 60Hz with CVT reduced blank is 319.896 MHz so HDMI can handle it fine (if only just).

Which actually probably explains why they settled on this resolution instead of anything larger, as that would need DP probably with MST giving the same issues the tiled 4K displays face.

At least until they come up with some 4K+ capable scalers so that MST/tiled displays are no longer needed.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Not every IPS has severe backlight bleed (like you're trying to imply). My monitor, while it did come with a tiny dead pixel, doesn't have any kind of backlight bleeding.


maybe not _every_ model but...



I stand by my point. TN isn't 'crap' and IPS isn't perfect. Each monitor panel type has its strengths and weaknesses. You just need to know what your getting into when buying a certain panel type depending on what you intend to use it for e.g twitch gaming, productivity, movies, art, or even adventure games like skyrim where by there are a lot of dark scenes etc..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*


next time try not to get all hyped up on the IPS band wagon and insult people. A lot look better because there designed for productivity and then used for gaming which means they have a video processor inside to improve the image which means more input lag too. as i said it all depends on the usage scenario and not every panel is the same.

having said that this still looks great


----------



## deraco96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> At least until they come up with some 4K+ capable scalers so that MST/tiled displays are no longer needed.


MST is no longer needed for 4K. Now whatever you may think of the TN panel of the Samsung U28D590D, it is SST, not MST, and 4K. (cannot find it on Samsungs website, so just Google it).
So you may need to 'update' your facts. Unless of course you meant 'more than 4K' scalers.


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> i needed displayport for my last monitor to be able to drive 120hz. havent used HDMI for what seems like years now on a monitor
> 
> i have a D800 that i can fish out if anyone wants anymore detailed pictures. These are from a 4K stream from youtube


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> HDMI 1.3 (out since 2006) can do 340 MHz pixel clock, and 3440x1440 60Hz with CVT reduced blank is 319.896 MHz so HDMI can handle it fine (if only just).
> 
> Which actually probably explains why they settled on this resolution instead of anything larger, as that would need DP probably with MST giving the same issues the tiled 4K displays face.
> 
> At least until they come up with some 4K+ capable scalers so that MST/tiled displays are no longer needed.


I noticed in Linus' review video he mentioned that the displayport input is the only one that uses "dithering" to make the 8 bit panel support 10 bit color. Perhaps this is why you are seeing the lag?

Maybe give HDMI a try and see if it goes away? Linus does also mention that the HDMI input is limited to 50 Hz though.

Linus review


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Got mine today! Man ohhhh man its a beauty. The super wide aspect is AMAZING for gaming and really gets rid of that claustrophobic feeling that you have with 16:9. The colors are awesome and the AG coating is very minimal.
> 
> This thing is perfect for work productivity and gaming. Linus was right, its the best compromise and I like it much better than all of the 4k displays that I have tried.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/3wide_zpsfef4a2f5.jpg.html
> 
> amazing monitor


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> maybe not _every_ model but...
> 
> 
> 
> I stand by my point. TN isn't 'crap' and IPS isn't perfect. Each monitor panel type has its strengths and weaknesses. You just need to know what your getting into when buying a certain panel type depending on what you intend to use it for e.g twitch gaming, productivity, movies, art, or even adventure games like skyrim where by there are a lot of dark scenes etc..
> next time try not to get all hyped up on the IPS band wagon and insult people. A lot look better because there designed for productivity and then used for gaming which means they have a video processor inside to improve the image which means more input lag too. as i said it all depends on the usage scenario and not every panel is the same.
> 
> having said that this still looks great


What are you talking aobut? I did not insult anybody. I swear people these days are going all metro on EVERYTHING and making issues out of things that are not really issues unless you constantly reaffirm that they are a special snow flake.

And yes TN is total garbage. This 34UM95 absolutely DESTROYS the Samsung / Asus 4k TN panels....just crushes them dead. For productivity and gaming, its no contest.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deraco96*
> 
> MST is no longer needed for 4K. Now whatever you may think of the TN panel of the Samsung U28D590D, it is SST, not MST, and 4K. (cannot find it on Samsungs website, so just Google it).
> So you may need to 'update' your facts. Unless of course you meant 'more than 4K' scalers.


Considering it's apparently the first of its kind and that this was only confirmed as of twenty days ago, you'll have to pardon me for not having been aware of this recent development.









I appreciate you pointing it out, as this is very good news for the future of ultra high resolutions, and anyone who cares about displays should be brought up to date on this development.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> I noticed in Linus' review video he mentioned that the displayport input is the only one that uses "dithering" to make the 8 bit panel support 10 bit color. Perhaps this is why you are seeing the lag?
> 
> Maybe give HDMI a try and see if it goes away? Linus does also mention that the HDMI input is limited to 50 Hz though.
> 
> Linus review


This blew my mind briefly, i added HDMI and display port from my graphics card to the monitor, each was taken as a separate input and i had dual desktops according to windows

Anyway with a bit more trouble shooting and your advice i changed to HDMI and it seemed a bit more snappier. at 3440x1440 it was 49.89hz which sounds correct. i changed it to 2560x1080 and the response time was much better, WAY better

i went back to displayport and gamed at 2560x1080, at 2560x1080 i couldnt really notice any input lag, its only when i step up to 3440x1440 where the lag comes back.

its odd as each time the FPS counter is sat way above 60 on either res. I will have another play tonight and see what the go is. Would it be worth running up fraps and seeing what the frametime is like on either res and chart it out?


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> This blew my mind briefly, i added HDMI and display port from my graphics card to the monitor, each was taken as a separate input and i had dual desktops according to windows
> 
> Anyway with a bit more trouble shooting and your advice i changed to HDMI and it seemed a bit more snappier. at 3440x1440 it was 49.89hz which sounds correct. i changed it to 2560x1080 and the response time was much better, WAY better
> 
> i went back to displayport and gamed at 2560x1080, at 2560x1080 i couldnt really notice any input lag, its only when i step up to 3440x1440 where the lag comes back.
> 
> its odd as each time the FPS counter is sat way above 60 on either res. I will have another play tonight and see what the go is. Would it be worth running up fraps and seeing what the frametime is like on either res and chart it out?


Your monitor can only refresh as fast as the hardware will allow, which in the case of HDMI is just below 50 Hz. Fraps will indicate how many FPS your graphics card is producing but the monitor will only show 50 FPS max with HDMI or 60 FPS with displayport.

More FPS than that is just a waste of GPU power. You might try V-sync settings and see if it makes any difference on the DP connection at full res.


----------



## stevierg

Does anyone know if the 50hz for HDMI is limited to only the 3440x1440 resolution? That is to say, if I connect a 1980p connection up at 60hz will it display the image fine, though bordered?

I'm asking since I have an Xbox One and PS4 I would hook up also to this monitor and displayport for the main image.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

My local MC has 2 in stock.. Will check it out tomorrow. And I just paid off my MC balance. lol


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> Your monitor can only refresh as fast as the hardware will allow, which in the case of HDMI is just below 50 Hz. Fraps will indicate how many FPS your graphics card is producing but the monitor will only show 50 FPS max with HDMI or 60 FPS with displayport.
> 
> More FPS than that is just a waste of GPU power. You might try V-sync settings and see if it makes any difference on the DP connection at full res.


I understand that. I was stating my framerate was above 60 on both resolutions, if i moved to a HIGHER res and the framerate dropped below 60 it would be an unfair comparison

My point was the input lag changed dependent on resolution, not on framerate. I have tried it with V-Sync on and off, i prefer V-Sync off to be honest. Its winter here anyway......  i will do some more testing tonight, im pretty happy now to be honest, all the other resolutions work fine now, and i will sus out why 3440x1440 is being a bit muddy

One thing i have noticed is i used 2.85GB in BF4 on medium (gtx 780). Im wondering if GPU memory could be causing a bit of an issue at the higher resolutions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 50hz for HDMI is limited to only the 3440x1440 resolution? That is to say, if I connect a 1980p connection up at 60hz will it display the image fine, though bordered?
> 
> I'm asking since I have an Xbox One and PS4 I would hook up also to this monitor and displayport for the main image.


Can you confirm if you meant that res? all other resoloutions including 2560x1440 display at 60hz in game. Its only 3440x1440 that displays at just under 50

im pretty sure you shouldn't have an issue but im not to familiar with the technicals of the XB1 and PS4 tbh


----------



## elcono

Some interesting or boring stuff depending on how you look at it

3440x1440 frametimes on the top with ULTRA, average frametime of 16.4
3440x1440 frametimes on the bottom with everything on LOW average framtetime of 8.42

Will have a play with nvidia control panel to see if i can get it down further. LOW on 3440x1440 is pretty awesome response wise but im not sure this could be down to a 8ms difference? thoughts?


----------



## deepor

That actually might be it? If you divide one second by 60, you get 17 ms. The difference between those 8 ms and 16 ms averages you recorded might be pushing things back by one frame and what you feel is that one extra frame delay?


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> Some interesting or boring stuff depending on how you look at it
> 
> 3440x1440 frametimes on the top with ULTRA, average frametime of 16.4
> 3440x1440 frametimes on the bottom with everything on LOW average framtetime of 8.42
> 
> Will have a play with nvidia control panel to see if i can get it down further. LOW on 3440x1440 is pretty awesome response wise but im not sure this could be down to a 8ms difference? thoughts?


high resolution is hitting the cpu -> cpu has less time to feed the gpu = frame time is going up. same with details, hitting it on ultra with MSAA increases frame rendering time. that's pretty obvious.


----------



## dynanmb

How is the input lag?! Love the reviews but the input lag scares me...


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynanmb*
> 
> How is the input lag?! Love the reviews but the input lag scares me...


Hi

I really dont find it an issue now to be honest, the only time its noticable is when you jack settings to ultra and the frametime goes up, both medium and low at 3440x1440 are fine. I played some CS today and it felt nice and responsive, way more so than BF4


----------



## advion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Its pretty cool to be able to display pictures like this without black bars or image cropping compromises!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/cool_zps5d8cd2c0.jpg.html


Are you the guy who posted that on Reddit with the weapon information or do you just like looking at a bunch of uniformed Recon Marines?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *advion*
> 
> Are you the guy who posted that on Reddit with the weapon information or do you just like looking at a bunch of uniformed Recon Marines?


No Im the dude playing the guy playin the dude who saw said photo on ar15.com and thought it would look cool on my dude display. Here are some more pics from Grid 2 & GTAIV....loving this display!



http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/GGW2_zpsbfdd74cb.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/GGW3_zps3a1b99b8.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/GGW4_zpsa4e60b25.jpg.html


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> And yes TN is total garbage. Tt.


in your opinion


----------



## KashunatoR

Elcono, I read your comments. I want this monitor for simracing because I don't like bezels and complications that triple monitor setup brings. I also play BF4.
I don't expect this LG to as fast as my samsung s27a950d, but is it fast enough for racing games and shooters? What about motion blur.
These are important questions for me because I can't find this monitor in my country. I would have to order it in Germany so it's very costly.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> Elcono, I read your comments. I want this monitor for simracing because I don't like bezels and complications that triple monitor setup brings. I also play BF4.
> I don't expect this LG to as fast as my samsung s27a950d, but is it fast enough for racing games and shooters? What about motion blur.
> These are important questions for me because I can't find this monitor in my country. I would have to order it in Germany so it's very costly.


what games would you like tested, i have grid2, that i could give a go but im on a bit of a buying spree at the minute and wouldn't mind a racing sim, feel free to advise, if its a decent game i might buy it anyway

i only notice it being laggy on ultra on *some* games, it really is a game specific issue and happens more with AAA titles with top tier game engines, lower settings such as medium or low on BF4 i dont find it an issue at all (its maybe 15% slower than my TN so boarderline unmeasurable). i tried counterstrike as thats probably as responsive as you are going to get and it was perfect (part of the reason is below)

This isnt a issue with this monitor as such, its more an issue of it takes longer to render frames at higher resolutions on max settings. This is probably going to pop-up as an ongoing thing as we see more people trying to drive considerably higher resolutions

Counterstrike for example rendered frames in just 4ms compared to 18ms in bf4 on ULTRA, hence why it seemed infinetly more responsive



Blurwise I only notice it if i am doing a 180 (say in sub 1.5 seconds) in either a heli (littlebird) or on foot. To compensate, just ensure you adjust settings accordingly and turn down the mouse sensitivity a tad. Im not a run and gun style player and i tend to hold back a bit so i really dont notice the blur that much. You see so much more action going on that you tend to not run into areas with narrow fields of view

I bought the monitor solely for work, the gaming aspect is just a bonus. Would i buy it exclusively for gaming? yes, if you are into sims, openworld games and the like, for hardcore FPS people that demand ultra and matrix like reactions maybe not so much

its just a matter of aligning your game purchases with what the hardware is suitable for i guess


----------



## KashunatoR

Thanks Elcono. Grid is a joke, not good for testing. It would be great if you could try it in mainly iRacing (costs 12$ for 3 months) and it is a great game and Assetto Corsa (pretty cheap 30$) also a great game with great graphics. If it's good with iRacing I can live with it.
On the other hand I don't agree to lower the graphic settings just to get rid of input lag. At the moment I might have to lower them in order to get playable framerates but better videocards are always around the corner.


----------



## LancerVI

I have to confess that I'm confused. Forgive my ignorance

Why would the graphics settings, something that's processed by the GPU, have any effect on input lag or Response Time related blur? I know displays have some imaging processing going on, but nothing that would have to do with the settings of the software you're running. Regardless of the software side settings, if there's input lag, there's input lag or motion blur due to a lower response time....right?

This is supposition on my part. I'm not speaking from a position of knowledge. I've only owned TNs.


----------



## bdaley6509

Picked up this bad boy on my lunch break today from MC. I play BF4 extensively, as well as Diablo 3 and others. I've owned plenty of monitors in the past, including Asus 24" G-sync equipped, Dell 32" 4k etc. I'll be happy to share my thoughts after playing around with it this weekend.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I have to confess that I'm confused. Forgive my ignorance
> 
> Why would the graphics settings, something that's processed by the GPU, have any effect on input lag or Response Time related blur? I know displays have some imaging processing going on, but nothing that would have to do with the settings of the software you're running. Regardless of the software side settings, if there's input lag, there's input lag or motion blur due to a lower response time....right?
> 
> This is supposition on my part. I'm not speaking from a position of knowledge. I've only owned TNs.


Display latency (more commonly called input lag) is the time it takes for the output from the GPU to be processed by the display (scalers and whatever else, referred to as signal delay) + roughly half of the pixel response time.

The best 60 Hz IPS panels are around the 4ms mark, meaning there is little to no signal delay, only pixel response time. Some of the worst 60 Hz IPS panels can have signal delay of over 20ms.

Nothing can be done to change either of these hardware limitations. Other than setting the display to a "Game" mode that has less or no processing if the display has that option.

Motion blur, meanwhile, is inherent to VA and IPS panels at 60 Hz due to the pixel response time and a host of other factors. Lots of good info here: http://www.blurbusters.com/

Past all that, additional perceived lag/chop/stutter can be caused by the game/GPU not keeping frametimes consistently under 16.67ms (presuming a 60 Hz display) when using Vsync.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdaley6509*
> 
> Picked up this bad boy on my lunch break today from MC. I play BF4 extensively, as well as Diablo 3 and others. I've owned plenty of monitors in the past, including Asus 24" G-sync equipped, Dell 32" 4k etc. I'll be happy to share my thoughts after playing around with it this weekend.


Set D3 to borderless fullscreen windowed to use the entire panel. In-engine cutscenes look a bit daft as the letterboxing is only in the central 16:9 area and the FMV cinematics sometimes display right, while other times they cut off the top and bottom.

BF4 just works, so no tips for that.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Display latency (more commonly called input lag) is the time it takes for the output from the GPU to be processed by the display (scalers and whatever else, referred to as signal delay) + roughly half of the pixel response time.
> 
> The best 60 Hz IPS panels are around the 4ms mark, meaning there is little to no signal delay, only pixel response time. Some of the worst 60 Hz IPS panels can have signal delay of over 20ms.
> 
> Nothing can be done to change either of these hardware limitations. Other than setting the display to a "Game" mode that has less or no processing if the display has that option.
> 
> Motion blur, meanwhile, is inherent to VA and IPS panels at 60 Hz due to the pixel response time and a host of other factors. Lots of good info here: http://www.blurbusters.com/
> 
> Past all that, additional perceived lag/chop/stutter can be caused by the game/GPU not keeping frametimes consistently under 16.67ms (presuming a 60 Hz display) when using Vsync.


I understand that, but forgive me, why would changing a game from Ultra settings to say medium have any effect on input lag / response time? Say going from 58 FPS to 44 FPS?

Again, sorry, I'm slow, but sure.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdaley6509*
> 
> Picked up this bad boy on my lunch break today from MC. I play BF4 extensively, as well as Diablo 3 and others. I've owned plenty of monitors in the past, including Asus 24" G-sync equipped, Dell 32" 4k etc. I'll be happy to share my thoughts after playing around with it this weekend.


i got a question , but its not about performance , its more about the size of the monitor perse

is it bigger ( height ) than a regular 24 and 27 monitor ? (the actual viewing screen)

BONUS QUESTION!!!

and , can you visualize someone with a 3 monitor setup ? landscape mode


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I understand that, but forgive me, why would changing a game from Ultra settings to say medium have any effect on input lag / response time? Say going from 58 FPS to 44 FPS?
> 
> Again, sorry, I'm slow, but sure.


The optimal situation is each frame is rendered and ready to output faster than 16.67ms (on a 60 Hz display obviously, 8.33ms on a 120 Hz) so that a new frame is always ready for the next screen refresh.

Failing that, if Vsync is on and the upcoming frame takes longer than 16.67ms to render the currently displayed frame is repeated. Presuming the slow to render frame doesn't take longer than 33.33ms this means the prior frame has been displayed twice, and any input will take twice as long to be reflected on screen thus causing perceived lag. And obviously the more multiples of 16.67 that a frame takes to render, the worse and worse the lag gets.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The optimal situation is each frame is rendered and ready to output faster than 16.67ms (on a 60 Hz display obviously, 8.33ms on a 120 Hz) so that a new frame is always ready for the next screen refresh.
> 
> Failing that, if Vsync is on and the upcoming frame takes longer than 16.67ms to render the currently displayed frame is repeated. Presuming the slow to render frame doesn't take longer than 33.33ms this means the prior frame has been displayed twice, and any input will take twice as long to be reflected on screen thus causing perceived lag. And obviously the more multiples of 16.67 that a frame takes to render, the worse and worse the lag gets.


Ah.... got it.

Thank you. Like I said, slow but sure.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> is it bigger ( height ) than a regular 24 and 27 monitor ? (the actual viewing screen)


From what I understand, the panel height is the same height as those found in 27" monitors. For example, it should be the same panel height as that found in the Apple 27" Cinema Display, just with the extra width of pixels.

So effectively the 34" monitor is really the same as a 27" 16:9 monitor in panel height.


----------



## Seyumi

My only concern is the AG coating. Even the linustechtips guy said it was a little more than he would have liked. I'm coming from a glossy display (apple cinema display). Can anyone comment on the AG coating some more who has one? I know a few people said something small but wasn't that detailed. Thanks. I'm 99% sure I'm going to get this monitor over a crappy TN 4k monitor. I'm not ready to go quad SLI yet just to run a 4K monitor when the x99 platform and NVidia 800 series should be out sometime this year. If those 32" 4K monitors weren't $2,500~$3,500 and had all those MST problems I would have jumped on those in a heartbeat.


----------



## stevierg

I've gone ahead and ordered the monitor frog tigerdirect today as they have it in stock. I'm also upgrading from the apple cinema glossy display. I also run two lg IPS 23 inch monitor on either side and both have a matte finish. My guess is that it will be similar and if it is I'll be very happy, as the matte finish on those is great. I'll miss the glossy screen for sure, but I don't think it will be that bad. I'll know on Wednesday and report back.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> My only concern is the AG coating. Even the linustechtips guy said it was a little more than he would have liked. I'm coming from a glossy display (apple cinema display). Can anyone comment on the AG coating some more who has one? I know a few people said something small but wasn't that detailed. Thanks. I'm 99% sure I'm going to get this monitor over a crappy TN 4k monitor. I'm not ready to go quad SLI yet just to run a 4K monitor when the x99 platform and NVidia 800 series should be out sometime this year. If those 32" 4K monitors weren't $2,500~$3,500 and had all those MST problems I would have jumped on those in a heartbeat.


Well here is the 34UM95 next to my TEMPERED GLASS Qnix EVII, as you can see the AG is not bad at all. I am a glossy pig and I love the semi-AG on the 34UM95
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/wideoff_zps0fc58001.jpg.html


----------



## MetalCase

Just ordered mine. Should be here in next week









Anyone know if its worth to buy Spyder4Elite to calibrating this monitor or is it wasted of money? and btw can anyone tell me if you can use PC on half of the monitor and play console game on the other half?

One last question: anyone know any place to watch 21:9 movie something like Netflix ect.

Btw I found this Monitor Desk Stand but not sure if it work with this monitor - http://www.adorama.com/CRMDS134.html or is it better to use ARM stand/vesa or what ever you call it? lol.


----------



## Kuhne

I would like to know the benefits from ordering from b&h weeks in advance only to get it shipped until,the 21?


----------



## stevierg

B&H are pretty reputable. Ordering now puts you on the list. This monitor is crazy popular, tiger direct got stock on Friday and sold out in less than 24 hours. Its possible that even b&h will not be able to fullfile their backorders if it is really that popular.


----------



## sushiglobster

I've been following this thread for awhile now. Just wanted to chime in and let everyone know that Newegg has it listed now.: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005635&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## didouc

Hi, i'm a french user of the LG 34um95, and it works perfectly with hdmi cable (version 1.3b). I create a custom resolution in the nvidia panel 3440x1440x32 60hz. Before the 34'' i had the 29ea93 and 5 more inches change the life !

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j14t4fzfwp4qrn1/Capture%20d%27%C3%A9cran%202014-05-11%2011.00.07.png

Cdlt


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sushiglobster*
> 
> I've been following this thread for awhile now. Just wanted to chime in and let everyone know that Newegg has it listed now.: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005635&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


This monitor has a list price of $999 and NewEgg has the list price set to $1200 with a discount of 8% so they are selling it at $1099. Everywhere else is selling it for $999, I got mine from TigerDirect with free shipping for $999.

The amazon price for $1500 is not amazon selling the monitor, its another company who is also taking advantage of the limited availability of the monitor. If you look at the second link in amazon, they have the monitor sold by amazon and its listed for $999 also.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didouc*
> 
> Hi, i'm a french user of the LG 34um95, and it works perfectly with hdmi cable (version 1.3b). I create a custom resolution in the nvidia panel 3440x1440x32 60hz. Before the 34'' i had the 29ea93 and 5 more inches change the life !
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j14t4fzfwp4qrn1/Capture%20d%27%C3%A9cran%202014-05-11%2011.00.07.png
> 
> Cdlt


That's awesome. Maybe the 50hz is just the technical spec limit and it does natively support it at 60hz. I'll give this a go since I already run a displayport only monitor and would have to put it in the box once this LG turns up.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didouc*
> 
> Hi, i'm a french user of the LG 34um95, and it works perfectly with hdmi cable (version 1.3b). I create a custom resolution in the nvidia panel 3440x1440x32 60hz. Before the 34'' i had the 29ea93 and 5 more inches change the life !
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j14t4fzfwp4qrn1/Capture%20d%27%C3%A9cran%202014-05-11%2011.00.07.png
> 
> Cdlt


Oh this is awesome news! Thanks for posting it. I was wondering how I would manage this display and the rog swift on one gpu since gpus only offer one displayport these days.


----------



## bdaley6509

Is the ROG Swift out yet?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdaley6509*
> 
> Is the ROG Swift out yet?


No unfortunately


----------



## Murlocke

You guys think 3440x1440 will be doable on a single titan?

I'm guessing around 20-40FPS in new games, not the 60FPS I prefer.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You guys think 3440x1440 will be doable on a single titan?
> 
> I'm guessing around 20-40FPS in new games, not the 60FPS I prefer.


im running most games on medium settings (excluding cryengine as its a beast for anything). i have a 780 so you should be fine


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> im running most games on medium settings (excluding cryengine as its a beast for anything). i have a 780 so you should be fine


There's no way i'd run a game on anything but max. I upgrade before playing when that happens, or in the case of this monitor drop to 2560x1440 with bars.

Your saying a 780 can only handle medium settings in most games with 3440x1440? That seems worse than I expected.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> There's no way i'd run a game on anything but max. I upgrade before playing when that happens, or in the case of this monitor drop to 2560x1440 with bars.
> 
> Your saying a 780 can only handle medium settings in most games with 3440x1440? That seems worse than I expected.


Everyones different. I would rather always have 60fps over eye candy. Its a pretty large res you are trying to drive here. Performance wise a 780 drives it exactly as i would expect to be honest. I would imagine a TI would complement it slightly better than a 780


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Your saying a 780 can only handle medium settings in most games with 3440x1440? That seems worse than I expected.


1080p has just over 2m pixels (2073600), where as 3440x1440 has just under 5m pixels (4953600). So you are looking at 3x the data per scene to render out.

I'm thinking of selling my GTX 780 TI and buying to AMD 290's, but even that might not be enough. I can see myself just falling and buying another 780TI for this monitor. I'll know on wednesday night.


----------



## Seid Dark

My 780 Ti Classy was extremely pricey (more than I make in a month), it's really sad that it's starting to be too slow already with new displays like this.









Lesson learned about buying "high end" cards, the price is high but performance isn't worth it.


----------



## Difunto

I got mine from microcenter for $1034 With tax on saturday and am coming from a 27"xstar 2560x1440 @96hz and i really like this monitor! Its fast and i don't notice any input lag. I got a spyder4pro to calibrate it also and make sure u get a usb cable. Can some1 that has the monitor test arkham city in 3440x1440 and tell me if you get the black bars or full screen?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> I got mine from microcenter for $1034 With tax on saturday and am coming from a 27"xstar 2560x1440 @96hz and i really like this monitor! Its fast and i don't notice any input lag. I got a spyder4pro to calibrate it also and make sure u get a usb cable. Can some1 that has the monitor test arkham city in 3440x1440 and tell me if you get the black bars or full screen?


I don't have the monitor yet but Arkham City has native support for 21:9 resolutions according to this http://www.wsgf.org/dr/batman-arkham-city/en, should work without any tweaking.


----------



## Difunto

Thats the weird part... i select 3440x1440 and i still get black bars...


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> My 780 Ti Classy was extremely pricey (more than I make in a month), it's really sad that it's starting to be too slow already with new displays like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned about buying "high end" cards, the price is high but performance isn't worth it.


Its all about the pixels. Look at http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-780-ti-review-benchmarks,3663-5.html for instance.

For Battlefield 4,1920x1080 gets 74.9 fps, 2560x1440 gets 49.15 fps and 3840x2160 gets only 24.14 fps at ultra settings. The 3840x2160 is your 4k monitor. A 3440x1440 is sort of half way between the 4k and a 2560x1440, so you're looking at something in the middle of terms of performance.

The GTX 780 ti is still one of the better cards out there for this monitor. If you are really concerned about pixel performance then, the 34UM65, which is a 2560x1080 monitor would be half way between the 1080p and 1440p performance, sort of best of both worlds.

Personally I'll take a drop in graphics quality for extra pixels.

Until there is a card that can run a modern game at 60fps for a 4k monitor, there will not be a single gpu card that will work well with this monitor. That's going to be a year at least is my guess. So if you want 60fps in ultra settings, 2 gpus a min will be required.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> Its all about the pixels. Look at http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-780-ti-review-benchmarks,3663-5.html for instance.
> 
> For Battlefield 4,1920x1080 gets 74.9 fps, 2560x1440 gets 49.15 fps and 3840x2160 gets only 24.14 fps at ultra settings. The 3840x2160 is your 4k monitor. A 3440x1440 is sort of half way between the 4k and a 2560x1440, so you're looking at something in the middle of terms of performance.
> 
> The GTX 780 ti is still one of the better cards out there for this monitor. If you are really concerned about pixel performance then, the 34UM65, which is a 2560x1080 monitor would be half way between the 1080p and 1440p performance, sort of best of both worlds.
> 
> Personally I'll take a drop in graphics quality for extra pixels.
> 
> Until there is a card that can run a modern game at 60fps for a 4k monitor, there will not be a single gpu card that will work well with this monitor. That's going to be a year at least is my guess. So if you want 60fps in ultra settings, 2 gpus a min will be required.


had a 1920x1200 IPS for nearly a decade and it was only until 7970ghz/GTX770 that a single card can play at that res with all the eye candy turned up.
so 4k... single card.. another decade i reckon.
I use Heaven 4.0 as a benchmark. To turn all eye candy and game at that reso.. U need 1k result min. Titan Black OCed barely did 800-900 for 3440x1440.

34inch 2560x1080p PPI would be the same as 27inch 1080p PPI
34inch 3440x1440p PPI is the same as 27inch 1440p ppi

wish there was a 43inch 3840x1620
that would be something ...


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> had a 1920x1200 IPS for nearly a decade and it was only until 7970ghz/GTX770 that a single card can play at that res with all the eye candy turned up.
> so 4k... single card.. another decade i reckon.
> I use Heaven 4.0 as a benchmark. To turn all eye candy and game at that reso.. U need 1k result min. Titan Black OCed barely did 800-900 for 3440x1440.
> 
> 34inch 2560x1080p PPI would be the same as 27inch 1080p PPI
> 34inch 3440x1440p PPI is the same as 27inch 1440p ppi
> 
> wish there was a 43inch 3840x1620
> that would be something ...


I think it will be sooner than 10 years, but 4k monitors are going to help a lot. It does suck that 34" 21:9 is the same vertical height as my 27" 16:9 monitor. I would love a 43" version too, even at 1440 pixel height, I would buy it in a heartbeat.

Interestingly some games are coming out with interesting options. Wildstar for instance, has a game render setting that allows you to render the game at 1080p or lower even and keep the UI at 1:1 ratio. So you get crisp UI, ok graphics. Helps in some instances. I know games like UT4 had this option too. With 4k monitors coming more common it might be an option we start to see in a lot of games.

I really wish more of the games I play work better with SLI, but in reality most of them are CPU bound also. (WoW for instance) Mind I know for some, dropping $1400 on a couple GPUs is fine, but paying another $700 to dual 780 TI's is not something I want to do. Time will tell though.


----------



## Azefore

Just a heads up for lurking prospective buyers the monitor is available at B/H pre-order for $899, I might be making the plunge but still not 100% here. Looks like I'm not the only one that'll be stepping up from an Apple display


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just a heads up for lurking prospective buyers the monitor is available at B/H pre-order for $899, I might be making the plunge but still not 100% here. Looks like I'm not the only one that'll be stepping up from an Apple display


LINK?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LINK?


Linky


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LINK?
> 
> 
> 
> Linky
Click to expand...

Soooooo want







... lol, but i'll wait till it's released. Hopefully it can OC to at least 75Hz, that would mean i'm buying one, but if it can't


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just a heads up for lurking prospective buyers the monitor is available at B/H pre-order for $899, I might be making the plunge but still not 100% here. Looks like I'm not the only one that'll be stepping up from an Apple display


Amazing right after my order ships, it gets discounted, lol. Yeah, it looks like a ton of folk are finally upgrading their Apple displays. You know what though, we'll see a new apple 21:9 display in a few months with the same LG panel, just glossy glass front. Depressingly, it might actually happen. At least my other LG IPS panels don't have such a terrible AG coating, so as long as it's no worse than those I'll be happy.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> Amazing right after my order ships, it gets discounted, lol. Yeah, it looks like a ton of folk are finally upgrading their Apple displays. You know what though, we'll see a new apple 21:9 display in a few months with the same LG panel, just glossy glass front. Depressingly, it might actually happen. At least my other LG IPS panels don't have such a terrible AG coating, so as long as it's no worse than those I'll be happy.


Indeed, I'm a glossy fan here, if these types of monitors are consistently under the 1000 mark then I will almost definitely get my hands on one.

I just feel like 1440p currently will hold me till the day comes when there's 5+ models available since it's just a wider display but dang do I want to demo it noaw!


----------



## sushiglobster

My god, that $899 price. MUST NOT.......PREORDER...MUST RESIST.


----------



## zinfinion

All y'all 34" 21:9 owners are making my 29" jelly.









I'm glad so many holdouts who couldn't tolerate the 29 inch's 1080 vertical finally get to jump on board the 21:9 train now that 1440 has arrived.


----------



## LancerVI

So tempted. Been stuck at 24" @1080p for so long but was really unsure as to which way to go; 120hz or 1440p, as I'm primarily a bencher/gamer who does some video from time to time (not enough to justify mentioning really) Anyway, this widescreen really temps me for flight sims, racing and war gaming as that is my main gaming fare, but BF4 is a mainstay as well. Just wonder if my two 290's in Xfire would be barely enough.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> So tempted. Been stuck at 24" @1080p for so long but was really unsure as to which way to go; 120hz or 1440p, as I'm primarily a bencher/gamer who does some video from time to time (not enough to justify mentioning really) Anyway, this widescreen really temps me for flight sims, racing and war gaming as that is my main gaming fare, but BF4 is a mainstay as well. Just wonder if my two 290's in Xfire would be barely enough.


A 780 @ 1440p is adequate to just right so 2 x 290s would do just fine for 60Hz


----------



## bdaley6509

So I've had a few days to play with the monitor, and unfortunately I think it's going back. It's beautiful compared to the TN monitors, but the input lag I experience on BF4 and other shooters is just too much I fear. I'm running Geforce 780x3 and like another poster mentioned, it's like dragging your mouse through mud, in a sluggish sort of way. I had the same experience on Medium settings as I did with Ultra settings. Diablo 3 is amazing (with Flawless Widescreen app running), as are racing games. I'll play around some more this week but for 1k, I was hoping for a more responsive monitor for FPS.


----------



## zerobahamut

FYI for anyone who purchased at BHphotovideo: I just got off the phone with them and expressed that there was a price drop and they issued me the $100 discount effectively getting the $899 price.

Also they said their 30 day return policy will start on the ship date for pre-order items. Enjoy! Will post pics once it arrives!


----------



## dsmwookie

Did you up the DPI on your mouse? When upgrading to more real estate you need to up that.


----------



## stevierg

I guess most of the people that don't like the monitor and returning it have been coming from 120hz 1080p monitors. Has anyone with an IPS 1440p monitor upgraded and hated it yet?


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> I guess most of the people that don't like the monitor and returning it have been coming from 120hz 1080p monitors. Has anyone with an IPS 1440p monitor upgraded and hated it yet?


I'm kind of wondering this as well. I've never used a 120hz. I've always used a 60hz TN. However, I've never used IPS. So I wonder if I'll be that affected. Also, I'm 'OLD' for most gamers.

Input lag doesn't seem to be that much of an issue for me. (Gaming on a plasma tv for example never bothered me even when reports of high input lag were there) but high response time will drive me crazy. I hate motion blur or any blurring either purposeful (I turn off ALL motion blur in games) or accidental due to low response time. It drives me crazy. That's my #1 concern.

ANY input on that issue is MUCH appreciated. I can't reiterate this enough.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I'm kind of wondering this as well. I've never used a 120hz. I've always used a 60hz TN. However, I've never used IPS. So I wonder if I'll be that affected. Also, I'm 'OLD' for most gamers.
> 
> Input lag doesn't seem to be that much of an issue for me. (Gaming on a plasma tv for example never bothered me even when reports of high input lag were there) but high response time will drive me crazy. I hate motion blur or any blurring either purposeful (I turn off ALL motion blur in games) or accidental due to low response time. It drives me crazy. That's my #1 concern.
> 
> ANY input on that issue is MUCH appreciated. I can't reiterate this enough.


I have two LG IPS panels and an Apple IPS screen which is also driven by an LG panel and there is no motion blur or input lag on any of them. I think most of this is still down to playing games at high frame rates, this 3440x1440 is going to kill fps in games and that is probably why people are describing the issues from.


----------



## bdaley6509

My FPS are locked at 60 with 3 Geforce 780s, so no issue there. I do not notice any (or much) ghosting or motion blur. I have a G500s mouse and a fatality MB so my DPI is at 1000. I just played Call of Juarez with a controller and it was FANTASTIC, so I'm going to give it more time. Also confirmed HDMI works just fine in 3440 x 1440 @ 60hz when you create a custom resolution in the NVidia control panel.


----------



## dean_8486

I expect a surge of cheap Korean monitors using this panel soon, same thing happend with 1440p


----------



## CBZ323

Do you think two gtx780s under water will be enough to drive this monitor? I havent had the need to OC them till now but im really excited about the monitor and once i get this excited i HAVE to get it (once i get a bigger desk).
Will the 3gb be sufficient? I will probably keep AA low.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> I expect a surge of cheap Korean monitors using this panel soon, same thing happend with 1440p


So the original 1440p Korean cheap monitors were all old bgrade panels stock. All had minor defects in some way, well maybe not all, but a lot did. These were guessed at the time to be Apple, Dell and I think HP rejected panels. These companies had $1000+ 27" 1440p monitors all running the LG panel at the time.

The Korean 1440p monitors you get now though, moved away from the IPS screens that were the same in the apple panels and moved to those of different types which were made by other companies. Some were great, some were ok. But these panels were the ones that allowed the overclocking from what I know.

I doubt we'll see 3440x1440 off brand monitors for sometime, at least not before Apple, Dell, etc have there's out for a while first. Hell, nobody other than LG has a 34" monitor, but I guess if Apple is releasing a new monitor this year, it will be this panel either that, or a 4k monitor, or nothing at all.


----------



## Difunto

Does the usb cable on the back of the monitor needs to be 3.0 since its "blue"? The cable that is needed for calibration because am using a non 3.0 idk if it makes a difference.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Do you think two gtx780s under water will be enough to drive this monitor? I havent had the need to OC them till now but im really excited about the monitor and once i get this excited i HAVE to get it (once i get a bigger desk).
> Will the 3gb be sufficient? I will probably keep AA low.


I'd say you're good, if anything a slight OC would remedy most dips you might encounter, it's not extraordinarily harder to push than regular 1440p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Does the usb cable on the back of the monitor needs to be 3.0 since its "blue"? The cable that is needed for calibration because am using a non 3.0 idk if it makes a difference.


It won't make a difference for calibration AFAIK

Seriously tempted to be an early adopter and sell my ACD but dang, just don't want it to get competition news like 3 months after it arrives


----------



## Difunto

idk why but my monitor seems faster when i have this settings


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdaley6509*
> 
> My FPS are locked at 60 with 3 Geforce 780s, so no issue there. I do not notice any (or much) ghosting or motion blur. I have a G500s mouse and a fatality MB so my DPI is at 1000. I just played Call of Juarez with a controller and it was FANTASTIC, so I'm going to give it more time. Also confirmed HDMI works just fine in 3440 x 1440 @ 60hz when you create a custom resolution in the NVidia control panel.


Well that doesn't sound right. I think perhaps you're scaling from a different res by doing that.


----------



## sushiglobster

Dumb question here, but how are the black levels in the monitor?


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Well that doesn't sound right. I think perhaps you're scaling from a different res by doing that.


What doesn't sound right? Somebody else was able to set HDMI to 60hz at max res. I'm going to try this also since it will allow me to use the monitor and the apple monitor since my gpu doesn't have two displayport outputs.

My guess is officially HDMI standards don't support it, but if both the monitor and gpu can transfer the signal at that speed then its ok.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sushiglobster*
> 
> Dumb question here, but how are the black levels in the monitor?


There's been no in-depth reviews, such as TFTCentral, done yet on the monitor, I assume you could probably toss it in the typical IPS based range of 0.20cd/m2 and below. Ok to above average but not great either.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> There's been no in-depth reviews, such as TFTCentral, done yet on the monitor, I assume you could probably toss it in the typical IPS based range of 0.20cd/m2 and below. Ok to above average but not great either.


TFTCentral said they won't be reviewing it, I'm guessing they don't have an in with LG to get review samples. They said they will be testing the Dell with the same panel whenever that comes out though.

The PRAD.de review is up, but costs 2.50 Euro to access before June 30. It got a "sehr gut" rating which is PRAD's highest so it must have done well in the majority of the tests.

*http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2014/test-lg-34um95-p-summary.html?c=1&id=769*

As for the black levels, I'd guess typical IPS/PLS as well. I miss VA black levels, but I don't miss the off angle shift.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> TFTCentral said they won't be reviewing it, I'm guessing they don't have an in with LG to get review samples. They said they will be testing the Dell with the same panel whenever that comes out though.
> 
> The PRAD.de review is up, but costs 2.50 Euro to access before June 30. It got a "sehr gut" rating which is PRAD's highest so it must have done well in the majority of the tests.
> 
> *http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2014/test-lg-34um95-p-summary.html?c=1&id=769*
> 
> As for the black levels, I'd guess typical IPS/PLS as well. *I miss VA black levels, but I don't miss the off angle shift.*


Yup definitely this, I'm hoping uniformity is high with it being so wide, as well as black light bleed. Other than that I expect normal-good IPS characteristics myself, wish that review was public though. Quite a hefty entrance fee if you ask me.

Shame TFT won't be able to do it though, one of my few go tos.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Shame TFT won't be able to do it though, one of my few go tos.


*http://www.svethardware.cz/monitory/* is also worth keeping an eye on. You need to scroll down to the section that's headed *Aktuality* to get to the most recent reviews. I have no idea if they are going to review the LG 34", though they did review the LG 29" last year so hopefully that's indicative that they will.


----------



## bdaley6509

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> idk why but my monitor seems faster when i have this settings


Can you upload a better res version of this? Can't make out your settings.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdaley6509*
> 
> Can you upload a better res version of this? Can't make out your settings.


here you go

its from nvidia control panel, and im guessing he has changed it to GPU scaling or overide the scaling mode


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdaley6509*
> 
> My FPS are locked at 60 with 3 Geforce 780s, so no issue there. I do not notice any (or much) ghosting or motion blur. I have a G500s mouse and a fatality MB so my DPI is at 1000. I just played Call of Juarez with a controller and it was FANTASTIC, so I'm going to give it more time. Also confirmed HDMI works just fine in 3440 x 1440 @ 60hz when you create a custom resolution in the NVidia control panel.


i would fire up fraps and run a benchmark, and then drop the benchmark into fraps bench viewer. Counterstrike would render frames in 4ms, where as BF4 would take 18ms on ultra. Turning off MSAA takes the BF4 render time down to 8ms which makes a pretty noticeable difference
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sushiglobster*
> 
> Dumb question here, but how are the black levels in the monitor?


I would say typical of the high end IPS monitors to be honest. its by no means jet black


----------



## Yungbenny911

Have you guys tried OC'ing the monitor by increasing it's refresh rate to see what you get? My 2560x1080p Dell monitor was able to OC to 75Hz from 60Hz. I wonder how well this monitor OC's. Please if you have this monitor, try it and state your results. It would be much appreciated


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdaley6509*
> 
> Can you upload a better res version of this? Can't make out your settings.


Right click + open link in new tab or use the shadow box and click original


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdaley6509*
> 
> Can you upload a better res version of this? Can't make out your settings.


I cut it out for you, this is from his screenshot:



If his settings work, it's strange! I always thought you want "no scaling" and set it to "display".


----------



## bdaley6509

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Have you guys tried OC'ing the monitor by increasing it's refresh rate to see what you get? My 2560x1080p Dell monitor was able to OC to 75Hz from 60Hz. I wonder how well this monitor OC's. Please if you have this monitor, try it and state your results. It would be much appreciated


No luck here with anything above 60hz.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Have you guys tried OC'ing the monitor by increasing it's refresh rate to see what you get? My 2560x1080p Dell monitor was able to OC to 75Hz from 60Hz. I wonder how well this monitor OC's. Please if you have this monitor, try it and state your results. It would be much appreciated


63 is max for me, tried EVGA's tool and NCP


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdaley6509*
> 
> No luck here with anything above 60hz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> 63 is max for me, tried EVGA's tool and NCP


Darn it







. I guess this monitor is not for me then. Good luck you guys. Enjoy







, i'll wait till Dell releases something like this, maybe theirs would OC better.


----------



## Difunto

my max is 74hz after that it just goes blank and i notice screen tearing like half the screen sometimes even with vsync on when using the 74hz


----------



## l88bastar

These displays are designed primarily for work productivity and photo / video editing with light gaming use as an added bonus. Users trying to make this into a full time mega gaming display are in for a rude awakening as 60hz IPS are blurrrrrfestastic under heavy motion.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> These displays are designed primarily for work productivity and photo / video editing with light gaming use as an added bonus. Users trying to make this into a full time mega gaming display are in for a rude awakening as 60hz IPS are blurrrrrfestastic under heavy motion.


I get what your saying and I don't doubt it for today's gamers. However, I'm primarily a flight sim, wargaming (total war / civilization / Operational Art of War etc) Traditional or old school PC Gaming as it were, with a dose of BF4 now and again. DO you think there'd still be a problem in your opinion??


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> These displays are designed primarily for work productivity and photo / video editing with light gaming use as an added bonus. Users trying to make this into a full time mega gaming display are in for a rude awakening as 60hz IPS are blurrrrrfestastic under heavy motion.


Depends on the user, I've been using 60Hz IPS for more than 3 years and have had no problem in early CoD days, BF 3/4, Titanfall, Metro series, and Crysis 1/WH/2. I've played on 120/144 monitors at plenty of conventions and at one of my friend's place.

Until there's a factory 120Hz or 144Hz IPS or better than TN based panel I'll sit contently here. Bit biased with videography on the side too.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> These displays are designed primarily for work productivity and photo / video editing with light gaming use as an added bonus. Users trying to make this into a full time mega gaming display are in for a rude awakening as 60hz IPS are blurrrrrfestastic under heavy motion.


Lol I love this. Effectively every "gamer" should need a 120hz monitor or gaming is terrible. You know consoles are played on plasma screens, projectors, terrible cheap LCD TV's and pretty much it never effects gameplay of them.

Funnily enough for PC gamers its the same. I've not had a single issue using my Apple 27" 1440p IPS monitor for gaming and sure as hell it's not effected how I play.

This monitor will be the same as the Apple monitor which means it is great. I'll know tomorrow evening for sure.

The biggest issue is going to be gaming framerate before anything else with this monitor though.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> Lol I love this. Effectively every "gamer" should need a 120hz monitor or gaming is terrible. You know consoles are played on plasma screens, projectors, terrible cheap LCD TV's and pretty much it never effects gameplay of them.
> 
> Funnily enough for PC gamers its the same. I've not had a single issue using my Apple 27" 1440p IPS monitor for gaming and sure as hell it's not effected how I play.
> 
> This monitor will be the same as the Apple monitor which means it is great. I'll know tomorrow evening for sure.
> 
> The biggest issue is going to be gaming framerate before anything else with this monitor though.


The truth is probably in the middle. You're both right and to each their own. You certainly have a point with the TV's, though the counter point to that would be viewing distance.

I can't wait to hear about your experience. I'm really intrigued by these ultrawide gaming monitors; mostly for flight sims and wargaming. I don't even know if total war would support these resolutions, but how cinamatic would those battles be!!! I hope it does.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I don't even know if total war would support these resolutions, but how cinematic would those battles be!!! I hope it does.


Total War has played fine with aspect ratios wider than 16:9 since around Empire or Napoleon as far as I know. Definitely the most recent few, Shogun 2 and Rome 2 are good with it.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> Lol I love this. Effectively every "gamer" should need a 120hz monitor or gaming is terrible. You know consoles are played on plasma screens, projectors, terrible cheap LCD TV's and pretty much it never effects gameplay of them.
> 
> Funnily enough for PC gamers its the same. I've not had a single issue using my Apple 27" 1440p IPS monitor for gaming and sure as hell it's not effected how I play.
> 
> This monitor will be the same as the Apple monitor which means it is great. I'll know tomorrow evening for sure.
> 
> The biggest issue is going to be gaming framerate before anything else with this monitor though.


I did not say "Every gamer should have a 120hz monitor," stop putting words in my mouth. I SAID the 34UM95 was designed for photo / video editing and work productivity, that is just a fact. If you do not believe me look over the manufacture product page and tell me where they are marketing to gamers. Can you use the 34UM95 for gaming, absolutely, I sure do use mine for gaming...but was it DESIGNED for gaming.....NO......and that is FACT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Depends on the user, I've been using 60Hz IPS for more than 3 years and have had no problem in early CoD days, BF 3/4, Titanfall, Metro series, and Crysis 1/WH/2. I've played on 120/144 monitors at plenty of conventions and at one of my friend's place.
> 
> Until there's a factory 120Hz or 144Hz IPS or better than TN based panel I'll sit contently here. Bit biased with videography on the side too.


EIZO FG2421???


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> EIZO FG2421???


Sorry, meant to specify 2560x1440 or 3440x1440, right now all that comes close is an ASUS Swift with a "good quality" TN panel or a cheap 1440p OC


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I did not say "Every gamer should have a 120hz monitor," stop putting words in my mouth. I SAID the 34UM95 was designed for photo / video editing and work productivity, that is just a fact. If you do not believe me look over the manufacture product page and tell me where they are marketing to gamers. Can you use the 34UM95 for gaming, absolutely, I sure do use mine for gaming...but was it DESIGNED for gaming.....NO......and that is FACT.


Lol, no you said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> Users trying to make this into a full time mega gaming display are in for a rude awakening as 60hz IPS are blurrrrrfestastic under heavy motion.


Lol, there is no rude awakening with this LG monitor. People have used IPS monitors for gaming for a long time. This thread even shows there are a lot of users upgrading from Apple IPS monitors to this who primarily use their Apple monitor as a gaming monitor. And this LG will be no different to the Apple IPS screens.

They are advertising the monitor to "multi media professionals" because that's marketing dollars at work and that's is a better target to sell more of them to. 1440p gaming sucks unless you have $700+ of GPU and those people interested in max performance likely will be looking at 120hz monitor.

That's not to say that the monitor isn't suited at all for gaming, in fact, its the only 3440x1440 monitor for sale right now and as such is perfect for those wanting gaming 1440p 21:9 screen.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> That's not to say that the monitor isn't suited at all for gaming, in fact, its the only 3440x1440 monitor for sale right now and as such is perfect for those wanting gaming 1440p 21:9 screen.


This. If 60Hz IPS is the so-called "trade-off" it takes to game at 21:9 then I am fine with that. Just as others will accept the 16:9 TN trade-off to game at 120/144Hz.

It's all about preference and one preference doesn't invalidate the other and for anyone to assert otherwise is indeed silly.

Would I prefer a 120Hz IPS 21:9? Obviously, but until that happens I am okay with 60Hz since I value IPS and 21:9 more than I do 120Hz, TN, and 16:9.


----------



## the9quad

If my wife didnt need a new jeep and I didnt have twins who need cars, lol I would get this.


----------



## bdaley6509

Guys...I hooked up my 144hz TN panel back up, and quickly unhooked it 15 minutes later. This monitor is a keeper. I'm sold.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Darn it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess this monitor is not for me then. Good luck you guys. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i'll wait till Dell releases something like this, maybe theirs would OC better.


you might have better luck trying to OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdaley6509*
> 
> Guys...I hooked up my 120hz TN panel back up, and quickly unhooked it 15 minutes later. This monitor is a keeper. I'm sold.


Funny you should say that, i hooked my samsung back up last night and playing games didnt feel quite right. I seem to have gotten used to the ultrawide format also

Agreed its definitely a keeper (not that i would be prepared to pay shipping to return it anyway)


----------



## alexp247365

So I bought this monitor to replace a triple asus vg248qe portrait display. After loading up the games I have to see how they play and feel, here are my thoughts (purely subjective)

Positives
- As wide as a triple portrait display setup (24" monitors)
- No bezels as you would have in a triple display
- Color reproduction is superb all across the monitor - I am amazed at how the desktop looks in comparison to TN panels (in portrait)
- In games that are not twitch shooters (CS:S, BF2:BC) there doesn't appear to be any input lag
- reduces clutter on the desktop if coming for an NV surround / eyefinity setup

Negatives
- Not 120hz. I noticed the difference immediately when switching back to 60hz, but its becoming less of an issue as I get reacquainted with 60hz.
- Some games give you black bars when set to 3440x1440 (dark souls 2 .e.g.)
- Micro stuttering in SLI is much more obvious at 60fps as opposed to 120 fps. For games that have no micro-stutter, 60hz works just fine
- Some games that do not have movable windows will keep your radar/chatboxes too far left or right to be quickly visible - maybe more time will be needed to get used to it.
- Motion clarity is not as good as 120hz. Again, if twitch shooters are your primary gaming genre, then this probably isn't the best choice of monitor for motion clarity.

That's all I can think of. Some of the games I've tried on it so far:

Ghost Recon Online - love it - but v-sync has a little stutter, non v-sync has screen tear
FFXIV:ARR - I don't play this any more, but it looked pretty damn good and using a controller felt just as natural as on the 3 screen setup @ 85 hz.
The Elder Scrolls Online - For now, it is quite a struggle to get a fluid frame-rate due to no true-full screen, but when the craglorn patch comes out , sli will work. Otherwise, the game plays and looks well.
Tomb Raider - I tried it, it looked great, but it crashes about 2 minutes into game play. Haven't done any further testing. The benchmark was locked at 60 fps using 2 Titans (no tres-fx)
Torchlight 2 - looked good, just loaded it to see how it looked.
BF2:BC - loaded it to see how it looked, mouse felt a little slow, but im not the best at fps games.
CS:S - looked great, but the mouse felt like mud with V-sync on, felt much better with v-sync off.
Guild Wars 2 - just reloaded this game this morning, it looks phenomenal, but the maps and chat boxes are not movable.
Dark Souls II - black bars on left and right side, but plays and looks good

Hope this helps anyone that's on the fence about buying this monitor. Mine is making a weird popping sound every now an then, so i think I'll exchange it for a new one if it doesn't settle down.

Cheers,


----------



## bdaley6509

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> So I bought this monitor to replace a triple asus vg248qe portrait display. After loading up the games I have to see how they play and feel, here are my thoughts (purely subjective)
> 
> Positives
> - As wide as a triple portrait display setup (24" monitors)
> - No bezels as you would have in a triple display
> - Color reproduction is superb all across the monitor - I am amazed at how the desktop looks in comparison to TN panels (in portrait)
> - In games that are not twitch shooters (CS:S, BF2:BC) there doesn't appear to be any input lag
> - reduces clutter on the desktop if coming for an NV surround / eyefinity setup
> 
> Negatives
> - Not 120hz. I noticed the difference immediately when switching back to 60hz, but its becoming less of an issue as I get reacquainted with 60hz.
> - Some games give you black bars when set to 3440x1440 (dark souls 2 .e.g.)
> - Micro stuttering in SLI is much more obvious at 60fps as opposed to 120 fps. For games that have no micro-stutter, 60hz works just fine
> - Some games that do not have movable windows will keep your radar/chatboxes too far left or right to be quickly visible - maybe more time will be needed to get used to it.
> - Motion clarity is not as good as 120hz. Again, if twitch shooters are your primary gaming genre, then this probably isn't the best choice of monitor for motion clarity.
> 
> That's all I can think of. Some of the games I've tried on it so far:
> 
> Ghost Recon Online - love it - but v-sync has a little stutter, non v-sync has screen tear
> FFXIV:ARR - I don't play this any more, but it looked pretty damn good and using a controller felt just as natural as on the 3 screen setup @ 85 hz.
> The Elder Scrolls Online - For now, it is quite a struggle to get a fluid frame-rate due to no true-full screen, but when the craglorn patch comes out , sli will work. Otherwise, the game plays and looks well.
> Tomb Raider - I tried it, it looked great, but it crashes about 2 minutes into game play. Haven't done any further testing. The benchmark was locked at 60 fps using 2 Titans (no tres-fx)
> Torchlight 2 - looked good, just loaded it to see how it looked.
> BF2:BC - loaded it to see how it looked, mouse felt a little slow, but im not the best at fps games.
> CS:S - looked great, but the mouse felt like mud with V-sync on, felt much better with v-sync off.
> Guild Wars 2 - just reloaded this game this morning, it looks phenomenal, but the maps and chat boxes are not movable.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone that's on the fence about buying this monitor. Mine is making a weird popping sound every now an then, so i think I'll exchange it for a new one if it doesn't settle down.
> 
> Cheers,


Download Flawless Widescreen. It fixes many issues with games you mentioned.
http://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Hope this helps anyone that's on the fence about buying this monitor. Mine is making a weird popping sound every now an then, so i think I'll exchange it for a new one if it doesn't settle down.
> 
> Cheers,


Do you have DP 1.2 enabled? The popping sound occurs only when that is enabled, at least on mine. Maybe can be fixed by a firmware update. Anyway... I also don't see a difference with DP 1.2 enabled so I just left it off.


----------



## alexp247365

I'll turn off 1.2 and see if the popping stops. Thanks for the mention about the Flawless app. I'll take a look into it.

Cheers


----------



## stevierg

Ok, played around with the monitor today. Compared to an Apple Cinema Display it's practically the same. During the day he black levels are not as good to the eye because of the lack of gloss, but in the dark you wouldn't even notice.

The anti glare matte coating however is just the same as the other LG monitors I have if not as harsh, looking at the images is pretty clear.

Color calibration sucks out the box, the defaults selections can help make it pop, but compared to the calibrated LG monitors I have, this one is a miss. I've ordered a calibration unit and I'll see if that improves the colors.

The extra width is a pain in the ass for a three monitor setup like I have. The problem being my desk can't take a 34" and two 23" monitors on either side, my neck is busted just looking left and right.

Input lag, display lag, motion blur, all that nasty stuff is the same as the Apple Cinema Display, I don't notice any difference between the two. So that is to say its as good or as bad as any other IPS screen. Which is great for me, since I've only used IPS screens for the last 8 years.

The resolution really screws up performance though, I'm getting 10 to 30% drop in fps compared to the 1440p Apple display. This makes sense though due to the extra pixels. I'm now very temped to buy another 780 TI.

Reader mode in the monitor is great. The biggest problem with the apple monitor was lack of on screen controls and every time I set up the machine I couldn't be bothered hacking around the apple software to get the control panel up for it. Reader mode really dims the display and makes reading web content far less stressful.

21:9 4k video content is jaw dropping. We're looking at just under the 4k resolution for 21:9 content and as such it's just perfect. I really suggest you don't bother with the youtube 21:9 4k content, while good, the MP4 videos are just incredible.

Frustratingly there are a few annoying things. Netflix for instance doesn't have a zoom option for it's videos. So any 21:9 content they have is boxed in with boards at the top and the sides of the video. One way I've managed to get around this is by flipping the screen to 1920x1080, then using the monitors streatch options. This allows you to get full screen 21:9 1080p content from the likes of netflix and youtube (if they've not been uploaded correctly). Not perfect, but hey, if you're only watching the odd movie, it not the worse thing in the world.

Also the monitor at least the -p one, doesn't come with a USB 3 UP cable, so best order one off amazon or monoprice if you can.

I still need to test more games, only WoW, Wildstar and Diablo 3 so far, all working as expected.
Need to try the HDMI 60hz option.
Need to try PS4 and Xbox one connection.
Need to find 3440x1440 wallpapers that don't look terrible.

So far though, no regrets. Coming from an Apple Display, this is a clear upgrade.


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> ...snip for size...


Thanks for the info.
I just sold my Asus PB278Q, and I am looking for a second monitor.
This is a very nice looking display.

Do you think there will be other versions of the monitor in the near future?

I wonder if there will be a "Korean" version of this?
I also wonder if the hypothetical "Korean" monitor will only have a single input, allowing some potential overclocking?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, played around with the monitor today. Compared to an Apple Cinema Display it's practically the same. During the day he black levels are not as good to the eye because of the lack of gloss, but in the dark you wouldn't even notice.
> 
> The anti glare matte coating however is just the same as the other LG monitors I have if not as harsh, looking at the images is pretty clear.
> 
> Color calibration sucks out the box, the defaults selections can help make it pop, but compared to the calibrated LG monitors I have, this one is a miss. I've ordered a calibration unit and I'll see if that improves the colors.
> 
> The extra width is a pain in the ass for a three monitor setup like I have. The problem being my desk can't take a 34" and two 23" monitors on either side, my neck is busted just looking left and right.
> 
> Input lag, display lag, motion blur, all that nasty stuff is the same as the Apple Cinema Display, I don't notice any difference between the two. So that is to say its as good or as bad as any other IPS screen. Which is great for me, since I've only used IPS screens for the last 8 years.
> 
> The resolution really screws up performance though, I'm getting 10 to 30% drop in fps compared to the 1440p Apple display. This makes sense though due to the extra pixels. I'm now very temped to buy another 780 TI.
> 
> Reader mode in the monitor is great. The biggest problem with the apple monitor was lack of on screen controls and every time I set up the machine I couldn't be bothered hacking around the apple software to get the control panel up for it. Reader mode really dims the display and makes reading web content far less stressful.
> 
> 21:9 4k video content is jaw dropping. We're looking at just under the 4k resolution for 21:9 content and as such it's just perfect. I really suggest you don't bother with the youtube 21:9 4k content, while good, the MP4 videos are just incredible.
> 
> Frustratingly there are a few annoying things. Netflix for instance doesn't have a zoom option for it's videos. So any 21:9 content they have is boxed in with boards at the top and the sides of the video. One way I've managed to get around this is by flipping the screen to 1920x1080, then using the monitors streatch options. This allows you to get full screen 21:9 1080p content from the likes of netflix and youtube (if they've not been uploaded correctly). Not perfect, but hey, if you're only watching the odd movie, it not the worse thing in the world.
> 
> Also the monitor at least the -p one, doesn't come with a USB 3 UP cable, so best order one off amazon or monoprice if you can.
> 
> I still need to test more games, only WoW, Wildstar and Diablo 3 so far, all working as expected.
> Need to try the HDMI 60hz option.
> Need to try PS4 and Xbox one connection.
> Need to find 3440x1440 wallpapers that don't look terrible.
> 
> So far though, no regrets. Coming from an Apple Display, this is a clear upgrade.


Awesome info sir, I decided to sit on my hands but it's excellent knowing this information especially from someone that had used the primary monitor I am.


----------



## cstkl1

@stevierg

does LG come with a display manager thingy like dell does. Its awesome for their 29.
Deciding atm to take a plunge with LG or wait for Dell version of this panel.

Once u go 21:9 u wont go back. Heck i still have issues when troubleshooting other ppl computer even their 1440p screens because so used to the 21:9 with dell desktop manager opening two windowed of anything for me on auto.


----------



## formula m

Who really cares about 120hz..? When 90hz is optimal.. for both your card, monitor and player.

The inherent speed of the panel means very little, if subpar engineering is used, that causes latency. Most don't understand that 60hz is just the minimum.. 80hz ~ 100hz is where it is at. Those that press 120hz ~ 144hz are seeking tech your cards can't push.. & then dealing with the latency overhead.

You loose nothing dropping to 100hz and seeking the lowest latency panel u can find.

*Problem is, where have all the high-end gaming monitors gone..?*

I remember my Multi-sync monitors in the 80/90's, nothing was less than $1k.. who cares about $400 monitors..? These cheap monitors have been on the market for 10 years now.. Heck, I gave my 24" FW900 away 5 years ago, it probably close to 15 years old now.. ***?

Cheap is normal now....?

SO much so, that they expect people to buy 3x $400 panels, because they don't respect you enough to offer a $1,200 one with the same pixels & performance.

I would think 34" would be standard by now.. not costing an premium (in wait..). While having to suffer.. because children are happy they bought a 23" for $125...

Also, the notion that most people sit close to their monitors is false.

PPI only matter on handheld devices, not things beyond your reach...

My face is 3.7 feet away from my 27"..

I want a gaming 34" and 1600p, plz... 1~2ms @ 100hz ($1,400+)

(i'll provide the hardware to run it, thnx)


----------



## Orcmarksman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> had a 1920x1200 IPS for nearly a decade and it was only until 7970ghz/GTX770 that a single card can play at that res with all the eye candy turned up.
> so 4k... single card.. another decade i reckon.
> I use Heaven 4.0 as a benchmark. To turn all eye candy and game at that reso.. U need 1k result min. Titan Black OCed barely did 800-900 for 3440x1440.
> 
> 34inch 2560x1080p PPI would be the same as 27inch 1080p PPI
> 34inch 3440x1440p PPI is the same as 27inch 1440p ppi
> 
> wish there was a 43inch 3840x1620
> that would be something ...


i don't see the appeal of a 30"+ monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Who really cares about 120hz..? When 90hz is optimal.. for both your card, monitor and player.
> 
> The inherent speed of the panel means very little, if subpar engineering is used, that causes latency. Most don't understand that 60hz is just the minimum.. 80hz ~ 100hz is where it is at. Those that press 120hz ~ 144hz are seeking tech your cards can't push.. & then dealing with the latency overhead.
> 
> You loose nothing dropping to 100hz and seeking the lowest latency panel u can find.
> 
> *Problem is, where have all the high-end gaming monitors gone..?*
> I remember my Multi-sync monitors in the 80/90's, nothing was less than $1k.. who cares about $400 monitors..? These cheap monitors have been on the market for 10 years now.. Heck, I gave my 24" FW900 away 5 years ago, it probably close to 15 years old now.. ***?
> 
> Cheap is normal now....?
> SO much so, that they expect people to buy 3x $400 panels, because they don't respect you enough to offer a $1,200 one with the same pixels & performance.
> 
> I would think 34" would be standard by now.. not costing an premium (in wait..). While having to suffer.. because _children_ are happy they bought a 23" for $125...
> 
> Also, the notion that _most_ people sit close to their monitors is false.
> PPI only matter on handheld devices, not things beyond your reach...
> 
> My face is 3.7 feet away from my 27"..
> I want a gaming 34" and 1600p, plz... 1~2ms @ 100hz ($1,400+)
> (i'll provide the hardware to run it, thnx)


x3 $125 monitors at 24" costs $375 and has more real estate than a 34". yeah we're all idiots for not spending $1000+ on one monitor


----------



## Azefore

The market for this is made up a lot by indie video specialists, small businesses, gamers, photographers, and general enthusiasts from what I see. The companies will cater to wherever they think they can get the best profit margin from and look good doing it.

Needless to say, a lot of regular consumers don't have the money to drop $1,400 into a single computer monitor, maybe that'd be their budget for a mid range LCD or Plasma TV set, who knows. This isn't the early days where prices could be whatever seems 'right', most people will sit and wait for lower prices since they know competition is everywhere if they aren't dying for the product.

Case in point 2560x1440 monitors. 34" as a standard or being mainstream is way out there since CRT monitors never got that large for average desk usage. 27" + monitors require a decent sized space even with the depth reduction from LCD panels being used.

PPI is important in a lot of cases, would you rather a 27" 1440p or 27" 1080p monitor at 3.7 feet? The degradation in sharpness is appalling to me personally, PPI levels matter up to a certain distance truth be told and that's certainly within average monitor sitting distance, from 6.5 feet plus, sure I'd agree that a lot of regular people couldn't tell you the difference between the two.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcmarksman*
> 
> i don't see the appeal of a 30"+ monitor.


Personally I found my 27" monitor too small. The LG 34" 21:9 doesn't really change that either, the vertical height is just too low for what I want. I would be very happy with a 34" quality monitor for everything. But that's me. I also know people happy enough with their 23" monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcmarksman*
> 
> x3 $125 monitors at 24" costs $375 and has more real estate than a 34". yeah we're all idiots for not spending $1000+ on one monitor


Ok, so we're missing the point here about what this monitor really is.

If you've gamed with three monitors, there are a few things that are pretty much standard across them all. You have bezels. Even monitor's with tiny bezels has one. The width is so wide, that all information on the far edges is lost. Some games know about the monitors and adjust, so you still see the whole view, just main UI in the middle screen.

However, with the 21:9 monitor, you get an amazing view. It's something to be seen in person. I would play games on my 21:9 monitor over running a 3 monitor setup.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcmarksman*
> 
> i don't see the appeal of a 30"+ monitor.
> x3 $125 monitors at 24" costs $375 and has more real estate than a 34". yeah we're all idiots for not spending $1000+ on one monitor


If that is what you want, or can afford. I'm am talking about people who want more than half-shevled solution.

I was a kid too once.. but when you are an adult, you don't want to bother with bezels, etc.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> If that is what you want, or can afford. I'm am talking about people who want more than half-shevled solution.
> 
> I was a kid too once.. but when you are an adult, you don't want to bother with bezels, etc.


really? That's how you respond? how adult like.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @stevierg
> 
> does LG come with a display manager thingy like dell does. Its awesome for their 29.
> Deciding atm to take a plunge with LG or wait for Dell version of this panel.


Not sure what the dell comes with. The LG has two pieces of software (which come on CD and not online







I don't have a CD player in my machine, so had to take the discs to work to read the software off them).

One is a monitor calibration software, the other is a layout manager. The monitor calibration software works with calibration units like the Spyder4 device. The difference here, is that it does a combination of monitor adjustments and color profile adjustments, which is pretty awesome. My monitor was only slightly off.

Now the layout manager I could only get working when the LG was the only monitor connected to the PC. I have three monitors connected and their software is just disabled.

Enabling the software applies some auto snapping in a few configurations. Basically it splits the monitor into several, allows windows to be docked at the top corner, bottom corner, half sides, or splits it into 3. It works ok, but not the greatest.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> If that is what you want, or can afford. I'm am talking about people who want more than half-shevled solution.
> 
> I was a kid too once.. but when you are an adult, you don't want to bother with bezels, etc.


Heh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> Not sure what the dell comes with. The LG has two pieces of software (which come on CD and not online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a CD player in my machine, so had to take the discs to work to read the software off them).
> 
> One is a monitor calibration software, the other is a layout manager. The monitor calibration software works with calibration units like the Spyder4 device. The difference here, is that it does a combination of monitor adjustments and color profile adjustments, which is pretty awesome. My monitor was only slightly off.
> 
> Now the layout manager I could only get working when the LG was the only monitor connected to the PC. I have three monitors connected and their software is just disabled.
> 
> Enabling the software applies some auto snapping in a few configurations. Basically it splits the monitor into several, allows windows to be docked at the top corner, bottom corner, half sides, or splits it into 3. It works ok, but not the greatest.


Is there a list of the supported calibrators that come with the monitor or is it posted on the LG product page?


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Is there a list of the supported calibrators that come with the monitor or is it posted on the LG product page?


Supported Calibrators / Measurement Devices

LG Electronics:
LG Calibrator (ACB8300)
Version 1.33
(Unsupported monitor : IPS277, IPS237)
X-rite Inc:
ColorMunki photo
Version 1.1.1
ColorMunki design
Version 1.1.1
i1DISPLAY Pro(i1Display3)
Version 0.4.7.2
Data Color Manufacturer:
Spyder3
Version 1.2.2
Spyder4
Version 1.0.0.1


----------



## Orcmarksman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> If that is what you want, or can afford. I'm am talking about people who want more than half-shevled solution.
> 
> I was a kid too once.. but when you are an adult, you don't want to bother with bezels, etc.


yeah people that prefer to pay 10% of the cost are clearly idiots or kids....


----------



## Murlocke

On the dell 21x9 monitor I tested, running a game in 16x9 with black bars resulted in brighter black levels and overall worse picture. Does this monitor suffer from this? It would be nice to swap from 16x9 and 21x9 if you can't run the game.

I'm not really a fan of SLI and it's headache, but I really want this monitor. For $899 it seems like a steal.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcmarksman*
> 
> yeah people that prefer to pay 10% of the cost are clearly idiots or kids....


Well for me, I found three screens just too much. I didn't really benefit from it. I still want to watch youtube, netflix, twitch, read websites, etc while I play games like MMO's for instance.

The 21:9 screen offers a great view of your game, very similar to a 3 screen setup, without taking up three whole screens.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> On the dell 21x9 monitor I tested, running a game in 16x9 with black bars resulted in brighter black levels and overall worse picture. Does this monitor suffer from this? It would be nice to swap from 16x9 and 21x9 if you can't run the game.
> 
> I'm not really a fan of SLI and it's headache, but I really want this monitor. For $899 it seems like a steal.


Hmm interestingly I just tried this and yeah, it did go brighter. I'm not sure if that's due to the calibration changing or not. I'll spend some time later having a look.

I've heard SLI requires fullscreen to benefit from it, that is annoying for me since I play everything windowed if possible.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> Hmm interestingly I just tried this and yeah, it did go brighter. I'm not sure if that's due to the calibration changing or not. I'll spend some time later having a look.
> 
> I've heard SLI requires fullscreen to benefit from it, that is annoying for me since I play everything windowed if possible.


Yup, you can't run SLI in windowed mode.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yup, you can't run SLI in windowed mode.


Yeah, that really sucks. I was tempted to get a second 780 TI to help boost the fps in games. Tempted to try a lower res, like 2560x1080 to see how well that upscales.


----------



## DarthPotatoe

So I have this monitor pre-ordered at BH but can't decide whether or not I can afford the GPU power as well. Maybe some of you can help me solve this conundrum =).

Currently I have a GTX 570 and i5-2500K. Obviously I'll need more GPU to handle 3440x2440 so with that in mind...

*1)* Would a single 780ti be sufficient to drive this beast? I don't play many shooters, lately just diablo 3 and I'm looking to get into guild wars as well. Can't say I've ever had to really play under 60 FPS so I don't know if it would be a huge deal to downgrade to 35-50 FPS. ( I don't mind not playing maxed out)

*2)* Would it be smarter to crossfire 290X's than the single 780ti? It's not that big of a difference in price but I also only have a 750W power supply so I'm not 100% sure thatd be enough juice for crossfire.

*3)* Should I wait for the 780ti 6gb? and or another next gen graphics card?

*4)* Will my CPU bottle-neck whichever GPU I end up getting?

I REALLY want this monitor it seems like a beauty but it is indeed a steep entry fee for me. I really appreciate any advice you guys can give. Thank again! =)!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yup, you can't run SLI in windowed mode.


SLI works in windowed mode.


----------



## cstkl1

[@[email protected]]

that should be it. The layout manager.

Ok time to find this monitor here in Malaysia.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPotatoe*
> 
> So I have this monitor pre-ordered at BH but can't decide whether or not I can afford the GPU power as well. Maybe some of you can help me solve this conundrum =).
> 
> Currently I have a GTX 570 and i5-2500K. Obviously I'll need more GPU to handle 3440x2440 so with that in mind...
> 
> *1)* Would a single 780ti be sufficient to drive this beast? I don't play many shooters, lately just diablo 3 and I'm looking to get into guild wars as well. Can't say I've ever had to really play under 60 FPS so I don't know if it would be a huge deal to downgrade to 35-50 FPS. ( I don't mind not playing maxed out)
> 
> *2)* Would it be smarter to crossfire 290X's than the single 780ti? It's not that big of a difference in price but I also only have a 750W power supply so I'm not 100% sure thatd be enough juice for crossfire.
> 
> *3)* Should I wait for the 780ti 6gb? and or another next gen graphics card?
> 
> *4)* Will my CPU bottle-neck whichever GPU I end up getting?
> 
> I REALLY want this monitor it seems like a beauty but it is indeed a steep entry fee for me. I really appreciate any advice you guys can give. Thank again! =)!


GTX 780 TI barely drives it well enough. Have a look at GPU speed reviews and put the FPS between a 4k resolution and a 2560x1440 resolution and you pretty much get the performance. Still the 780TI is probably one of the only GPU's out at the moment with acceptable performance for the screen without going SLI.

I'm still trying to decided if I am going to buy a second 780 TI.

If game performance is a question for you, you could either run games at a lower resolution, or get the 34UM65, which is a 2560x1080 monitor, same size, but lower resolution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> SLI works in windowed mode.


Ok, then my second 780 TI is back in consideration again ;-) I need to read more about it, never really considered it before in detail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> [@[email protected]]
> 
> that should be it. The layout manager.
> 
> Ok time to find this monitor here in Malaysia.


The dell layout manager might work also, I'm sure there are 3rd party software that does the same job too, I've just never had the need for one before, so never looked one out.


----------



## Murlocke

I've decided not to get the monitor. My friend is getting one so if it really blows me away then i'll reconsider. I've been in that ultra-high resolution situation before and it's a huge money trap. Blowing $1200-$1500 on GPUs a year just to keep maxing new games. I'm not about to buy another Titan, if anything i'd sell it and get 2 780 Tis. That's incredibly expensive though especially with the cost of the monitor added in. I'd be more likely if I wasn't positive the 880 series will be hitting late this year with much higher performance. Maybe those will be capable of powering this by themselves.


----------



## Seyumi

Saw this monitor at a local Fry’s and I decided not to get it myself. I’m coming from a 27” Apple Cinema Display. I'm also not an Apple fan boy and the only other apple product I own is an iPhone 5. I’ve yet to see a display which has outperformed the ACD when it comes to visuals (especially whites). Even other glossy screens from other companies look like crap compared to the ACD since they usually have a matte and/or AG screen with just a piece of glass on top which helps but still doesn’t look as good. Here’s a good comparison. If you have an iPhone 4,4s,5,5c,5s, turn on a white background, max the brightness, and hold it up to your screen with a white background. That’s what my screen looks like compared to yours. I’ve yet to see ANYTHING get anywhere close. I ALMOST bought the 32” 4k Asus monitor they had on display there but then I remembered all those MST problems plus the $2,500 price tag. I think only a second gen monitor of this caliber is worth upgrading for me. Not putting down anyone who bought this monitor. I have a ridiculous flight sim setup which would have done this monitor justice but those were just my reasons why I gave this one the skip.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Saw this monitor at a local Fry's and I decided not to get it myself. I'm coming from a 27" Apple Cinema Display. I'm also not an Apple fan boy and the only other apple product I own is an iPhone 5. I've yet to see a display which has outperformed the ACD when it comes to visuals (especially whites). Even other glossy screens from other companies look like crap compared to the ACD since they usually have a matte and/or AG screen with just a piece of glass on top which helps but still doesn't look as good. Here's a good comparison. If you have an iPhone 4,4s,5,5c,5s, turn on a white background, max the brightness, and hold it up to your screen with a white background. That's what my screen looks like compared to yours. I've yet to see ANYTHING get anywhere close. I ALMOST bought the 32" 4k Asus monitor they had on display there but then I remembered all those MST problems plus the $2,500 price tag. I think only a second gen monitor of this caliber is worth upgrading for me. Not putting down anyone who bought this monitor. I have a ridiculous flight sim setup which would have done this monitor justice but those were just my reasons why I gave this one the skip.


Actually the 27" Apple Cinema Display is average at best in terms of color reproduction and black levels. They are very bright displays though.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/3946/apple-27inch-led-cinema-display-review/3


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Saw this monitor at a local Fry's and I decided not to get it myself. I'm coming from a 27" Apple Cinema Display. I'm also not an Apple fan boy and the only other apple product I own is an iPhone 5. I've yet to see a display which has outperformed the ACD when it comes to visuals (especially whites). Even other glossy screens from other companies look like crap compared to the ACD since they usually have a matte and/or AG screen with just a piece of glass on top which helps but still doesn't look as good. Here's a good comparison. If you have an iPhone 4,4s,5,5c,5s, turn on a white background, max the brightness, and hold it up to your screen with a white background. That's what my screen looks like compared to yours. I've yet to see ANYTHING get anywhere close. I ALMOST bought the 32" 4k Asus monitor they had on display there but then I remembered all those MST problems plus the $2,500 price tag. I think only a second gen monitor of this caliber is worth upgrading for me. Not putting down anyone who bought this monitor. I have a ridiculous flight sim setup which would have done this monitor justice but those were just my reasons why I gave this one the skip.


The Apple Cinema Display is using an IPS panel made by lg, this monitor is effectively the same. I calibrated the monitor and it looks just fantastic, exactly the same as the ACD, with the exception it has a matte screen.

I think the issue your having is more related to the screen coating than the panel or backlight system which is an improvement over the ACD too.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> I think the issue your having is more related to the screen coating than the panel or backlight system which is an improvement over the ACD too.


Lol yeah I know it's an LG monitor. I just don't understand how Apple does it. Put any ACD next to any monitor out there and it will look much more bright and colors more vibrant. I know these colors might not be "100% accurate" but that doesn't matter to me when I'm just playing games. I've been finding every excuse in the world to upgrade to something newer (120hz, 21:9, 4k, etc) but again the only monitor that blew me away was the 32" 4K monitors. My wife wasn't happy when I was spending over 30 minutes oogeling at it and wanted to caress the screen lol


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Lol yeah I know it's an LG monitor. I just don't understand how Apple does it. Put any ACD next to any monitor out there and it will look much more bright and colors more vibrant. I know these colors might not be "100% accurate" but that doesn't matter to me when I'm just playing games. I've been finding every excuse in the world to upgrade to something newer (120hz, 21:9, 4k, etc) but again the only monitor that blew me away was the 32" 4K monitors. My wife wasn't happy when I was spending over 30 minutes oogeling at it and wanted to caress the screen lol


You've adjusted to having an incorrectly bright/saturated monitor. It can be a hard switch but you should make it if you care about accuracy. There's been a couple people going from that monitor to the LG and you are the first one i've seen saying it's worse. The 4K panels are also IPS, so I have a hard time believing they are much different quality wise outside of sheer resolution.

In my opinion, 4K is still a bit much even for 2x 3GB 780Tis. Some games are wanting up to 4GB of VRAM and with newer games I expect this number to raise. Personally, I wouldn't touch 4K without having 2x Titan Blacks or 2x 6GB 780Tis. Linus stated he also prefers 3440x1440 over 4K, and I'm bound to agree. We are at the point of huge diminishing returns, 21x9 is just a better aspect ratio at not much actual quality loss. I feel that 16x9 is slowing going to become the new 4x3.

For reference.
3440 x 1440 = 4,953,600 pixels
3840 x 2160 = 8,294,400 pixels

3440x1440 is already pretty rough to run and 4K is a massive 39% jump beyond that. 3440x1440 is going to be the next "go to" resolution past 1080p and 1440p in my opinion.

*Side note: Screw my post above. Just bought the monitor and 2 780Tis. $2500 down the drain.*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> *Side note: Screw my post above. Just bought the monitor and 2 780Tis. $2500 down the drain.*


One of us. One of us.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Lol yeah I know it's an LG monitor. I just don't understand how Apple does it. Put any ACD next to any monitor out there and it will look much more bright and colors more vibrant. I know these colors might not be "100% accurate" but that doesn't matter to me when I'm just playing games. I've been finding every excuse in the world to upgrade to something newer (120hz, 21:9, 4k, etc) but again the only monitor that blew me away was the 32" 4K monitors. My wife wasn't happy when I was spending over 30 minutes oogeling at it and wanted to caress the screen lol


At maximum brightness the static contrast ratio and black levels of the ACD are barely acceptable, I'm at around 3/4ths brightness and then have used both a spyder 3 calibrator and colormunki display (preferred the colormunki) and brought the display to reasonable levels. If you haven't calibrated since taking it out of the box I can only assume you're getting unnatural levels for greens and blues primarily and then some yellow, then the rest. The glossy finish helps everything 'pop' as well which is why most screens you see probably aren't as appealing.


----------



## Tephnos

There's also the fact that the ACD uses a W-LED backlight that actually slightly extends out of the normal sRGB range, giving colours more saturation compared to monitors that strictly stay within sRGB specification. Considering the LG is 8bit/10bit I imagine it uses one of those newer backlights like in the Dell U2713H which doesn't look as saturated as the HM when set to default modes (as long as the H is set to sRGB emulation as it is a wide gamut).


----------



## Murlocke

780Tis only $660 after rebate! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GMTGJIU/ref=ox_ya_os_product_refresh_T1

Perfect for this monitor.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You've adjusted to having an incorrectly bright/saturated monitor. It can be a hard switch but you should make it if you care about accuracy. There's been a couple people going from that monitor to the LG and you are the first one i've seen saying it's worse. The 4K panels are also IPS, so I have a hard time believing they are much different quality wise outside of sheer resolution.
> 
> In my opinion, 4K is still a bit much even for 2x 3GB 780Tis. Some games are wanting up to 4GB of VRAM and with newer games I expect this number to raise. Personally, I wouldn't touch 4K without having 2x Titan Blacks or 2x 6GB 780Tis. Linus stated he also prefers 3440x1440 over 4K, and I'm bound to agree. We are at the point of huge diminishing returns, 21x9 is just a better aspect ratio at not much actual quality loss. I feel that 16x9 is slowing going to become the new 4x3.
> 
> For reference.
> 3440 x 1440 = 4,953,600 pixels
> 3840 x 2160 = 8,294,400 pixels
> 
> 3440x1440 is already pretty rough to run and 4K is a massive 39% jump beyond that. 3440x1440 is going to be the next "go to" resolution past 1080p and 1440p in my opinion.
> 
> *Side note: Screw my post above. Just bought the monitor and 2 780Tis. $2500 down the drain.*


I don't know about diminishing returns. I just got one and i can tell its clearer than 1440p. Not sure if 6k or 8k would be clearer. However i think most people are missing the point that you don't want to see the pixels. You want it to be as uniform as possible so it doesn't feel like an image, but real. Its like printing our a 4mp and 12mp picture i'm sure you can tell the difference.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 780Tis only $660 after rebate! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GMTGJIU/ref=ox_ya_os_product_refresh_T1
> 
> Perfect for this monitor.


Pre-ordered from B and H, hopefully my two Titans can still run my games at max!


----------



## EnnSink

Hi, just bought the screen, unlucky me I don't have a cd drive, could anyone be kind to upload or give a working link for the drivers.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Lol yeah I know it's an LG monitor. I just don't understand how Apple does it. Put any ACD next to any monitor out there and it will look much more bright and colors more vibrant. I know these colors might not be "100% accurate" but that doesn't matter to me when I'm just playing games. I've been finding every excuse in the world to upgrade to something newer (120hz, 21:9, 4k, etc) but again the only monitor that blew me away was the 32" 4K monitors. My wife wasn't happy when I was spending over 30 minutes oogeling at it and wanted to caress the screen lol


I had the 32" 4K Dell, this monitor is better imo. Certainly wasn't blown away by the 4K monitor in fact I was disappointed. Aside from resolution this beats it color reproduction (out of box colors were very saturated on the Dell), response time, and general ease of use.

4K actually doesn't look that great in Windows if you have to turn up DPI scaling (I found running at 100% resulting in fonts that were sometimes too hard to see and had eye strain). Bumping it up to 125% made things better, but then, fonts in some programs that weren't DPI aware looked terrible, all blurry.

Until there's absolutely no DPI scaling issues, I'm holding off on a 4K monitor, which probably will be a very long time from now.


----------



## alexp247365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Pre-ordered from B and H, hopefully my two Titans can still run my games at max!


You shouldn't have any problems with two titans. That is what I am using to drive the screen. Any dips below 60 is usually a cpu bottleneck, or texture load issue (not due to the gpu.)


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I had the 32" 4K Dell, this monitor is better imo. Certainly wasn't blown away by the 4K monitor in fact I was disappointed. Aside from resolution this beats it color reproduction (out of box colors were very saturated on the Dell), response time, and general ease of use.
> 
> 4K actually doesn't look that great in Windows if you have to turn up DPI scaling (I found running at 100% resulting in fonts that were sometimes too hard to see and had eye strain). Bumping it up to 125% made things better, but then, fonts in some programs that weren't DPI aware looked terrible, all blurry.
> 
> Until there's absolutely no DPI scaling issues, I'm holding off on a 4K monitor, which probably will be a very long time from now.


For some reason i like the saturated colors.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Pre-ordered from B and H, hopefully my two Titans can still run my games at max!


Should be plenty, i'd think. 2x 780 Tis manages to maintain ~60FPS at 4K in most games, and thats 39% larger than this monitor. The titans aren't much slower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnnSink*
> 
> Hi, just bought the screen, unlucky me I don't have a cd drive, could anyone be kind to upload or give a working link for the drivers.


Never heard of a monitor _requiring_ drivers, it should just work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> 4K actually doesn't look that great in Windows if you have to turn up DPI scaling


*Exactly!* 4K needs a much bigger monitor than currently offered to make text easily readable. 125% DPI Scaling on 4K makes text look worse than 1440p, and it also drastically increases CPU usage. You also aren't getting the amazing 21x9 aspect ratio which is awesome for desktop and games.


----------



## CBZ323

Flight sims are gonna look so freaking awesome in this screen. I'm gonna order one as soon as i get my desk and im dying to get it with the Saitek X55 rhino. Both these products have not been officially released (right?) but some people are getting them and making me so jealous.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Should be plenty, i'd think. 2x 780 Tis manages to maintain ~60FPS at 4K in most games, and thats 39% larger than this monitor. The titans aren't much slower.
> Never heard of a monitor _requiring_ drivers, it should just work.
> *Exactly!* 4K needs a much bigger monitor than currently offered to make text easily readable. 125% DPI Scaling on 4K makes text look worse than 1440p, and it also drastically increases CPU usage. You also aren't getting the amazing 21x9 aspect ratio which is awesome for desktop and games.


Whoa you miss quoted me. That was someone else that wrote that.

I disagree with that statement.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Whoa you miss quoted me. That was someone else that wrote that.
> 
> I disagree with that statement.


Sorry fixed, the sites been doing that lately for me when multi-quoting.


----------



## Tephnos

4K is a few years off from being usable. I wouldn't go buying 4K just for gaming or whatever - give it a few years until all the problems are all ironed out and then perhaps use it. If you're an early adopter of any emerging technology you're generally going to be disappointed because that is just the nature of the game, especially in a windows environment. High DPI looks great on a macbook, but they've been prepping the technology for years and have worked out the kinks on their OS. To expect the same from a windows machine right now is asking too much.


----------



## stevierg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Never heard of a monitor _requiring_ drivers, it should just work.


On the two discs are:
Disc1:
PDF Manual
Monitor Profile
USB Hub Driver

Disc2:
Screen layout manager software
Color Calibration Software

It should be noted that if you are using a color calibrator with your monitor, that you should use the LG one on the disc and not the branded calibrator software that came with your calibration device. This is because the LG software not only creates a color profile, but also adjusts the physical settings of the monitor when you connect the monitor over the USB connection.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Flight sims are gonna look so freaking awesome in this screen. I'm gonna order one as soon as i get my desk and im dying to get it with the Saitek X55 rhino. Both these products have not been officially released (right?) but some people are getting them and making me so jealous.


You and I are of the same mind. Those are my top two targeted purchases within the next 6 months; this monitor and the Saitek X55 Rhino! Can't Wait either!!


----------



## Murlocke

I got a hold of my friend's 2560x1080 monitor and just did a custom resolution of 3440x1440 to see performance on a single Titan. Tomb Raider was averaging 23FPS with maxed settings and 2x SSAA.








Surprisely, Far Cry 3 was averaging about 45FPS even with 4x MSAA. My 780 Tis come tomorrow.









Also 21x9 is so incredible and immersive. It's just something that once you experience, you'll never go back to 16x9.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> *Also 21x9 is so incredible and immersive. It's just something that once you experience, you'll never go back to 16x9.*


And that my friend is the biggest downside to it









I want a 4K monitor SO BAD, but 3440x1440p is as high as it gets right now on a 21:9 monitor. I can't see myself getting a 16:9/16:10 monitor, but i'm itching seriously.

It's Either i:

1.) Wait for a 5120x2160p Monitor

2.) Get this Monitor and deal with 60Hz (and take any extra Hz i can pull out of it as a bonus)

3.) Or get a 4K 16:9/10 IPS monitor when prices come down.

This monitor would be a side-grade to my current 29" 21:9 2560x1080p (75Hz) IPS monitor, and i just can't justify the price i have to pay for moving to it (about 600$)...


----------



## mega killer

hi guys
who do you think is better for this monitor 2 780ti dual classified or 3 290x tri-x


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This monitor would be a *side-grade* to my current 29" 21:9 2560x1080p (75Hz) IPS monitor, and i just can't justify the price i have to pay for moving to it (about 600$)...


A 34" 3440x1440 would destroy a 29" 2560x1080, you'd struggle to get 75FPS on your sig computer anyway at this resolution.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> hi guys
> who do you think is better for this monitor 2 780ti dual classified or 3 290x tri-x


Personally I'd go two 780 ti's. Mainly because one ti is faster than one 290x and sometimes SLI or CFX just doesn't work.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This monitor would be a *side-grade* to my current 29" 21:9 2560x1080p (75Hz) IPS monitor, and i just can't justify the price i have to pay for moving to it (about 600$)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 34" 3440x1440 would destroy a 29" 2560x1080, *you'd struggle to get 75FPS on your sig computer anyway at this resolution.*
Click to expand...

lol, not really, my 770's at 1400Mhz (gaming clocks) are pretty fast







, that's why i need all the Hz i can get







. 5120x2160p would be the challenge.



The difference would be 109.68 PPI on the 34" 3440x1440p monitor, Vs 95.81 PPI on the 2560x1080p monitor, so i do see your point, it would be like moving from a 23" 1080p monitor, to a 27" 1440p monitor. Oh lawd... So much want


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> lol, not really, my 770's at 1400Mhz (gaming clocks) are pretty fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that's why i need all the Hz i can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 5120x2160p would be the challenge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference would be 109.68 PPI on the 34" 3440x1440p monitor, Vs 95.81 PPI on the 2560x1080p monitor, so i do see your point, it would be like moving from a 23" 1080p monitor, to a 27" 1440p monitor. Oh lawd... So much want


That the sleeping dogs bench?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yes it is


----------



## mega killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Personally I'd go two 780 ti's. Mainly because one ti is faster than one 290x and sometimes SLI or CFX just doesn't work.


what is the different between 2 780ti dual classified and 3 290x tri-x


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> what is the different between 2 780ti dual classified and 3 290x tri-x


Well the ti's are marginally faster cards but there are only two, and they have less memory. So 3 290x's are faster when CFX works, but that also depends on scaling as well. However when you run something with poor scaling on the third card or where CFX doesn't work at all than the ti's are faster. Ti's are also more expensive but also quieter and require less power


----------



## mega killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Well the ti's are marginally faster cards but there are only two, and they have less memory. So 3 290x's are faster when CFX works, but that also depends on scaling as well. However when you run something with poor scaling on the third card or where CFX doesn't work at all than the ti's are faster. Ti's are also more expensive but also quieter and require less power


but how much 3 290x better than 2 780ti


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> but how much 3 290x better than 2 780ti


it all depends on what game you are running. keepn mind also with 3 290x's you pretty much have to watercool them or they will be loud.


----------



## mega killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> it all depends on what game you are running. keepn mind also with 3 290x's you pretty much have to watercool them or they will be loud.


i know what do you you mean but generally the difference is noticeable


----------



## amd-dude

MMMMMM, dat aspect ratio.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes it is


770s running nice then, miss that game, one of few open world gta style games that had a semi realistic story that I gave a dang about


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 770s running nice then, miss that game, one of few open world gta style games that had a semi realistic story that I gave a dang about
Click to expand...

Haha, true







. I'm unfortunately still yet to complete the game lol, it's one of those games i saved for later due to school and work.


----------



## Murlocke

I got my 780 Tis today and was messing around on 3440x1440. Surprisely, I am able to maintain 60FPS in every game I tried. I fired up arguably the hardest game to max on the market, Metro Last Light, fully maxed out with advanced physX enabled I get a consistent 60FPS. I also tried it with 2x SSAA, but at this resolution SSAA is pretty hard to run. I managed to maintain 40+FPS with it but honestly you don't really need AA at this resolution - it makes almost no difference.

My only complaints:
- Black levels are not good compared to the local dimming TV I am coming from. Not even close, as expected. Like all IPS panels, it really struggles with those last few shades of gray/black. Certain dark games like outlast, amnesia, etc I still prefer my 55" 1080p local dimming HX929.
- Even when dealing with games released in the last year, 21x9 tends to not always work. I had to install Flawless Widescreen and place it in my startup, loading game profiles for certain games. With older games, you are forced to have bars. Even with brand new games loading screens and certain in-game cutscenes will have bars (I noticed this a ton with Sleeping Dogs, it's distracting!).
- Diablo 3 does not work with 21x9 unless you use a memory "hack" in the Flawless Widescreen program, and even then you have to launch the game, alt tab, then re-enter the game to get it to correctly use 21x9. The game has noticeable missing textures in the 21x9 areas on the menu and character screens. This could also lead to a ban if the game detects this memory hack as a bot or exploit.
- Dark Souls 2 has issues but they are fixable with the same program. However, in order to fix the UI scaling you need to apply a hack that could possibly lead to a VAC ban.
- You get use to 21x9 quickly, then go to a game that refuses to use it, and it feels so claustrophobic. In 16x9 mode you are still basically on a 27" screen though.


----------



## mega killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I got my 780 Tis today and was messing around on 3440x1440. Surprisely, I am able to maintain 60FPS in every game I tried. I fired up arguably the hardest game to max on the market, Metro Last Light, fully maxed out with advanced physX enabled I get a consistent 60FPS. I also tried it with 2x SSAA, but at this resolution SSAA is pretty hard to run. I managed to maintain 40+FPS with it but honestly you don't really need AA at this resolution - it makes almost no difference.
> 
> My only complaints:
> - Black levels are not good compared to the local dimming TV I am coming from. Not even close, as expected. Certain dark games like outlast, amnesia, etc I still prefer my 55" 1080p local dimming HX929. It really struggles with those last few shades of gray/black.
> - Even when dealing with games released in the last year, 21x9 tends to not always work. I had to install Flawless Widescreen and place it in my startup, loading game profiles for certain games. With older games, you are forced to have bars. Even with brand new games loading screens and certain in-game cutscenes will have bars (I noticed this a ton with Sleeping Dogs, it's distracting!).
> - Diablo 3 does not work with 21x9 unless you use a memory "hack" in the Flawless Widescreen program, and even then you have to launch the game, alt tab, then re-enter the game to get it to correctly use 21x9. The game has noticeable missing textures in the 21x9 areas on the menu and character screens. This could also lead to a ban if the game detects this memory hack as a bot or exploit.
> - Dark Souls 2 has issues but they are fixable with the same program. However, in order to fix the UI scaling you need to apply a hack that could possibly lead to a VAC ban.
> - You get use to 21x9 quickly, then go to a game that refuses to use it, and it feels so claustrophobic. In 16x9 mode you are still basically on a 27" screen though.


can you give us some benchmarks for crysis 3 and some demanding games
and thanks


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> - Diablo 3 does not work with 21x9 unless you use a memory "hack" in the Flawless Widescreen program, and even then you have to launch the game, alt tab, then re-enter the game to get it to correctly use 21x9. The game has noticeable missing textures in the 21x9 areas on the menu and character screens. This could also lead to a ban if the game detects this memory hack as a bot or exploit.


No "hack" needed. Set to *fullscreen windowed* in D3 options and it works fine at 21:9.



The only issue is in engine cutscenes don't extend the letter boxing past 16:9 so that looks a bit naff, and FMV cutscenes get massively confused, sometimes they are fine, other times they stretch, and other times they crop.







Oh, and the menu screens look a bit odd as the sides weren't designed to extend past 16:9, but in game I've yet to run across any issues of that sort.



RIP lvl 60 Kridershot.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> No "hack" needed. Set to *fullscreen windowed* in D3 options and it works fine at 21:9.
> 
> The only issue is in engine cutscenes don't extend the letter boxing past 16:9 so that looks a bit naff, and FMV cutscenes get massively confused, sometimes they are fine, other times they stretch, and other times they crop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the menu screens look a bit odd as the sides weren't designed to extend past 16:9, but in game I've yet to run across any issues of that sort.
> 
> RIP lvl 60 Kridershot.


Hmm.. Interesting thanks for this. Wonder why they don't give us a real 21:9 option, even WoW and SC2 have it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> can you give us some benchmarks for crysis 3 and some demanding games
> and thanks


I don't own Crysis 3 and the monitor I was using was not mine (he already took it home with him). I have mine backordered from B&H!









I will say this:
- I don't recommend it on even the fastest single GPU if you want to max games. Disabling SLI, I managed about 35-45FPS in most newer demanding games on max with no AA (Again, AA isn't really needed at this resolution).
- I was getting 80-85FPS in Tomb Raider, completely maxed out with the fancy hair physics. Again, no SSAA because the difference was laughable and the performance hit is huge. Also, FXAA hurts more than it helps at this resolution from what I saw.
- 2x 780Ti seems almost like overkill for it. I run vsync in most my games, and it never budged off 60FPS in pretty much everything I test. I could light massive fires in Far Cry 3 (Ultra with 4x MSAA enabled), and it would stay at 60FPS. The most demanding game I have is Metro and it only drops below 60FPS a couple times during testing, but it never really noticeable.
- Rendering an internal 4K resolution with the GPU resulted in a massive FPS drop even with 2x 780Tis, I was seeing 25-40FPS in most games. In my opinion, 4K is not ready for prime time unless you can afford 3-4 GPU, but you still lose 21x9 then. Going to agree with Linus here and say "4K is dead to me".


----------



## Lourad

@Murlocke how does WOW look, have you spent anytime playing it with this monitor?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> @Murlocke how does WOW look, have you spent anytime playing it with this monitor?


UI is tiny, you are going to need to scale it up (easy to do). Everything looks crisp and sharp. Loading screens, login screen, and character selection screen have bars, otherwise 21:9 works flawlessly in it.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You've adjusted to having an incorrectly bright/saturated monitor. It can be a hard switch but you should make it if you care about accuracy. There's been a couple people going from that monitor to the LG and you are the first one i've seen saying it's worse. The 4K panels are also IPS, so I have a hard time believing they are much different quality wise outside of sheer resolution.
> 
> In my opinion, 4K is still a bit much even for 2x 3GB 780Tis. Some games are wanting up to 4GB of VRAM and with newer games I expect this number to raise. Personally, I wouldn't touch 4K without having 2x Titan Blacks or 2x 6GB 780Tis. Linus stated he also prefers 3440x1440 over 4K, and I'm bound to agree. We are at the point of huge diminishing returns, 21x9 is just a better aspect ratio at not much actual quality loss. I feel that 16x9 is slowing going to become the new 4x3.
> 
> For reference.
> 3440 x 1440 = 4,953,600 pixels
> 3840 x 2160 = 8,294,400 pixels
> 
> 3440x1440 is already pretty rough to run and 4K is a massive 39% jump beyond that. 3440x1440 is going to be the next "go to" resolution past 1080p and 1440p in my opinion.
> 
> *Side note: Screw my post above. Just bought the monitor and 2 780Tis. $2500 down the drain.*


I like how you roll.


----------



## Lourad

@Murlocke That sounds like a winner, Thank you.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

That actually looks pretty awesome.
But it begs the question - why not just use 2 monitors side by side unless the borders bother you that much?


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

I saw this monitor in person. It's gorgeous. True story


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> That actually looks pretty awesome.
> But it begs the question - why not just use 2 monitors side by side unless the borders bother you that much?


Two monitors would put the bezel right in the middle of the screen, just doesn't work for 99% of games. It's either 1 or 3 in my eyes. I use 3 1080p Dell monitors at work and I prefer this.

Borders are annoying and honestly it can be hard to get FOV right on a 3 monitor setup.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Two monitors would put the bezel right in the middle of the screen, just doesn't work for 99% of games. It's either 1 or 3 in my eyes. I use 3 1080p Dell monitors at work and I prefer this.
> 
> Borders are annoying and honestly it can be hard to get FOV right on a 3 monitor setup.


Its still not more physical space though - its still only 34" which makes for cramped work compared to 3 monitors, presumably bigger in total size.
Having 2x24" inch monitors (or one 48" screen for example) will be more productive than a single 24" inch monitor with a higher resolution. Just because its a higher res doesn't mean you'll be able to fit more stuff onto the screen and work better/with more.

Also I wasnt really referring to games. As someone who also uses 3 1080p dell monitors at home for both work and games, I dont have an issue at all personally







It would be nice to have a single monitor setup with no border for sure, but I would have to have it match the physical width too.


----------



## Murlocke

Wow, I just realized Linus digitally edited his video to make the monitor look better than it really is!
http://youtu.be/KnrxNfxRK_4?t=4m27s

He digitally added black bars here, to make the blacks match the bezel. Look at the icon on the bottom left of the corner, it's cut off, and as the scene changes you can see the rest of it as the bars disappear. It's totally digitally added black bars. That's some huge credibility loss for linus... The monitor has no where near blacks that good.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I did not read this whole thread so if someone already has or posted this sorry. I don't have this monitor, but i did test out that resolution quickly, in eyefinity i didn't think i would like it but it's not too bad actually.. If you ran these in eyefinity/surround then i think this is what it would look like.

Landscape, i didn't do portrait but if you would like i can.

10320x1440
Valley SS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Crysis 2 - MaldoHD mod


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I was really impressed with fish eye in landscape wasn't as pronounced as i thought it would be. I might just keep this custom resolution available to test more. Anyways hope that helps somehow.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Wow, I just realized Linus digitally edited his video to make the monitor look better than it really is!
> http://youtu.be/KnrxNfxRK_4?t=4m27s
> 
> He digitally added black bars here, to make the blacks match the bezel. Look at the icon on the bottom left of the corner, it's cut off, and as the scene changes you can see the rest of it as the bars disappear. It's totally digitally added black bars. That's some huge credibility loss for linus... The monitor has no where near blacks that good.


haha, i don't think he is trying to make the monitor seem better than it is, all he did was cut a 16:9 video, and paste on the 21:9 monitor to give users an idea of what the difference would be like. You can also see that he added texts and some other visual effects (check 6:00 mins) to make it a more presentable seamless review.

i prefer this new way than the arcade way of reviewing.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> haha, i don't think he is trying to make the monitor seem better than it is, all he did was cut a 16:9 video, and paste on the 21:9 monitor to give users an idea of what the difference would be like. You can also see that he added texts and some other visual effects (check 6:00 mins) to make it a more presentable seamless review.
> 
> i prefer this new way than the arcade way of reviewing.


That's what I keep telling myself. As soon as I noticed it, I went back in the video to see if he was talking about displaying 16:9 content but he wasn't. I'm sure that was his intention, he probably should of done that when he was talking about gaming at 16x9 on it.


----------



## Acapella75

I need this in my life!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Wow, I just realized Linus digitally edited his video to make the monitor look better than it really is!
> http://youtu.be/KnrxNfxRK_4?t=4m27s
> 
> He digitally added black bars here, to make the blacks match the bezel. Look at the icon on the bottom left of the corner, it's cut off, and as the scene changes you can see the rest of it as the bars disappear. It's totally digitally added black bars. That's some huge credibility loss for linus... The monitor has no where near blacks that good.


I think it was more of a one take for that shot and he didn't want to have someone else having to switch resolutions/sizing or him having to physically touch the monitor/computer in anyway.

It was more of showing his 16:9 4k video in a demo way of when the monitor does 2560x1440 and adds the black bars. I highly doubt they were intended to show off black levels in video since all monitors that view the video are different, black light bleed I'd understand though.

I know what you're getting at though lol, I find it surprising LG embedded his video on their product page.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I think it was more of a one take for that shot and he didn't want to have someone else having to switch resolutions/sizing or him having to physically touch the monitor/computer in anyway.
> 
> It was more of showing his 16:9 4k video in a demo way of when the monitor does 2560x1440 and adds the black bars. I highly doubt they were intended to show off black levels in video since all monitors that view the video are different, black light bleed I'd understand though.
> 
> I know what you're getting at though lol, I find it surprising LG embedded his video on their product page.


I think LG got wind of the review and how it's lead to selling so many units, so they put it on their page.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> I think LG got wind of the review and how it's lead to selling so many units, so they put it on their page.


My friend bought 2 of these, and I bought one just because of the Linus review. He definitely put the monitor on the map, I just hope the dell doesn't release shortly after and destroy the LG monitor. It'll likely cost quite a bit more than the $899 I paid though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> I think LG got wind of the review and how it's lead to selling so many units, so they put it on their page.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend bought 2 of these, and I bought one just because of the Linus review. He definitely put the monitor on the map, I just hope the dell doesn't release shortly after and destroy the LG monitor. It'll likely cost quite a bit more than the $899 I paid though, guessing about ~$1299 for the same panel.
Click to expand...

I'm waiting on the Dell because of it's adjustable stand; i find it very useful on my current 2560x1080p monitor, and i also believe the dell would have a better chance at overclocking than this LG monitor. A lot of people could get 75Hz+ from their 2560x1080p version, so hopefully the 3440x1440p version would be similar...









If i do see this monitor @ 800$, i would definitely jump on it without looking back.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Wow, I just realized Linus digitally edited his video to make the monitor look better than it really is!
> http://youtu.be/KnrxNfxRK_4?t=4m27s
> 
> He digitally added black bars here, to make the blacks match the bezel. Look at the icon on the bottom left of the corner, it's cut off, and as the scene changes you can see the rest of it as the bars disappear. It's totally digitally added black bars. That's some huge credibility loss for linus... The monitor has no where near blacks that good.


Nice catch! though I'm weary about judging monitors through video anyway.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'm waiting on the Dell because of it's adjustable stand; i find it very useful on my current 2560x1080p monitor, and i also believe the dell would have a better chance at overclocking than this LG monitor. A lot of people could get 75Hz+ from their 2560x1080p version, so hopefully the 3440x1440p version would be similar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i do see this monitor @ 800$, i would definitely jump on it without looking back.


Whenever i oc my u2713hm to 75hz my gameplay isnt smooth and the image skips all the time. How do you guys oc your screens? Do you adjust something besides hz ?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Whenever i oc my u2713hm to 75hz my gameplay isnt smooth and the image skips all the time. How do you guys oc your screens? Do you adjust something besides hz ?


You should reduce your Hz to maybe 70. I just use the Nvidia control panel, and i don't change anything else than Hz, some people change some extra things, but i don't think it makes much of a difference.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Wow, I just realized Linus digitally edited his video to make the monitor look better than it really is!
> http://youtu.be/KnrxNfxRK_4?t=4m27s
> 
> He digitally added black bars here, to make the blacks match the bezel. Look at the icon on the bottom left of the corner, it's cut off, and as the scene changes you can see the rest of it as the bars disappear. It's totally digitally added black bars. That's some huge credibility loss for linus...


omg seriously? you think so? he was just showing 2560x1440 on 3440, there is nothing in there to suggest he was faking black levels. I feel you're just over interpreting things.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> omg seriously? you think so? he was just showing 2560x1440 on 3440, there is nothing in there to suggest he was faking black levels. I feel you're just over interpreting things.


I agree. He was using existing footage to show different resolutions. He never said those are the black levels and was not being decieving.

On a different note, I just pre ordered this on B&H.

Anyone who ordered from there knows how long they take to ship? i know it's a slow release, with limited quantities shipping.

Also, they put it back at $999 not $899









They said that it the price drops within 30 days they will be able to match it and refund the difference, so I guess I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> omg seriously? you think so? he was just showing 2560x1440 on 3440, there is nothing in there to suggest he was faking black levels. I feel you're just over interpreting things.


1) He was not talking about displaying 16x9 content at the time though. If he was doing a section showing 16x9 on a 21x9 monitor at the time, I'd see why they'd do that. I have a very hard time believing they "lacked" 16x9 footage to show on the actual monitor. It's more hassle to edit video over the monitor's screen.
2) While I agree it was probably not his intent, when I first watched the video, I immediately thought "there's no way black levels are that good, this monitor is incredible". Many people base their purchases off of reviews, and when I originally watched the video the main thing I was looking for was black levels before purchasing the monitor.
3) Even if unintended, It's bad editing and misleading. He should of stated that the monitor wasn't actually displaying the content, or made it more clear they were editing video over it.

With that said, I still sub to him and I still bought the monitor.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 1) He was not talking about displaying 16x9 content at the time though. If he was doing a section showing 16x9 on a 21x9 monitor at the time, I'd see why they'd do that. I have a very hard time believing they "lacked" 16x9 footage to show on the actual monitor though. It's more hassle to edit video over the monitor's screen.
> 2) While I agree it was probably not his intent, when I first watched the video, I immediately thought "there's no way black levels are that good, this monitor is incredible". Many people based their purchases off the video, and when I originally watched the video the main thing I was looking for was black levels before purchasing the monitor.
> 3) Even if unintended, It's bad editing and misleading. He should of stated that the monitor wasn't actually displaying the content, or made it more clear they were editing video over it.
> 
> With that said, I still sub to him and I still bought the monitor.


I totally think otherwise. I think it's smart to do it interactive way like he did. He showed 16:9 content on 21:9. All the video is about it so I don't feel like he has to point it out specifically.

And judging black levels from a video on youtube? no comments.


----------



## mega killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Hmm.. Interesting thanks for this. Wonder why they don't give us a real 21:9 option, even WoW and SC2 have it.
> I don't own Crysis 3 and the monitor I was using was not mine (he already took it home with him). I have mine backordered from B&H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this:
> - I don't recommend it on even the fastest single GPU if you want to max games. Disabling SLI, I managed about 35-45FPS in most newer demanding games on max with no AA (Again, AA isn't really needed at this resolution).
> - I was getting 80-85FPS in Tomb Raider, completely maxed out with the fancy hair physics. Again, no SSAA because the difference was laughable and the performance hit is huge. Also, FXAA hurts more than it helps at this resolution from what I saw.
> - 2x 780Ti seems almost like overkill for it. I run vsync in most my games, and it never budged off 60FPS in pretty much everything I test. I could light massive fires in Far Cry 3 (Ultra with 4x MSAA enabled), and it would stay at 60FPS. The most demanding game I have is Metro and it only drops below 60FPS a couple times during testing, but it never really noticeable.
> - Rendering an internal 4K resolution with the GPU resulted in a massive FPS drop even with 2x 780Tis, I was seeing 25-40FPS in most games. In my opinion, 4K is not ready for prime time unless you can afford 3-4 GPU, but you still lose 21x9 then. Going to agree with Linus here and say "4K is dead to me".


1-thank you can you give us your general opinion about the monitor
2-did you have any tearing when you get over 60fps


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I totally think otherwise. I think it's smart to do it interactive way like he did. He showed 16:9 content on 21:9. All the video is about it so I don't feel like he has to point it out specifically.
> 
> And judging black levels from a video on youtube? no comments.


Maybe not, but I am big on black quality as well. Video editing a display is a bad idea in a review. Regardless of how hard you try not everyone will be happy either. To base a purchase on a review though and find out it was edited is not good.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> And judging black levels from a video on youtube? no comments.


You can still see how the black level matches the bezel on the monitor. You think I was judging black levels based on the actual picture? Give me more credit than that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> 1-thank you can you give us your general opinion about the monitor
> 2-did you have any tearing when you get over 60fps


1) Going to wait until I receive mine and can further test it with calibrated settings. My only concern is improving the black levels, but if you already are on an IPS they'll likely be what you are already use too.
2) Yes, but I almost always use vsync.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You can still see how the black level matches the bezel on the monitor. It's not rocket science.


It's not rocket science either to figure out the idea he had. They were doing the montage and figured, you know what, we didn;t show this and this so they put it in. Black is black, If he had tried to match the black levels and make them better than I would agree he was manipulating viewers. Here he just showed other aspect ratio content on the screen to show an example. Its not rocket science as you say, and saying hes losing credibility over it, is totally imo overblown.


----------



## mega killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You can still see how the black level matches the bezel on the monitor, regardless of video quality. You think I was judging black levels based on the actual picture? Give me more credit than that...
> 1) Going to wait until I receive mine and can further test it with calibrated settings.
> 2) Yes, but I almost always use vsync.


thank you man
when you with this monitor and 120hz monitor (1080 or 1440) you see big difference or not
do you prefer to play 4k 60hz or 1440/1080 120hz (for me i prefer 4k)


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> It's not rocket science either to figure out the idea he had. They were doing the montage and figured, you know what, we didn;t show this and this so they put it in. Black is black, If he had tried to match the black levels and make them better than I would agree he was manipulating viewers. Here he just showed other aspect ratio content on the screen to show an example. Its not rocket science as you say, and saying hes losing credibility over it, is totally imo overblown.


Agree to disagree then? If I was doing a monitor review I would not edit a "fake video" over the monitor i'm trying to display. For the record those black levels are no where near what the monitor would look like in real life. They won't match the bezel completely, and you'll see some backlight bleeding/glow in 16x9 content. I've yet to see an IPS monitor that doesn't do this though.

(Also I was slow on my edit, I removed that whole rocket science comment right before you posted)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> thank you man
> when you with this monitor and 120hz monitor (1080 or 1440) you see big difference or not
> do you prefer to play 4k 60hz or 1440/1080 120hz (for me i prefer 4k)


Never used 120hz. It's just too hard to maintain 120FPS in games, and most panels capable of it are TN panels. Personally, I choose resolution/quality over 120hz.


----------



## mega killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Agree to disagree then? If I was doing a monitor review I would not edit a "fake video" over the monitor i'm trying to display. For the record those black levels are no where near what the monitor looks like in real life. They won't match the bezel completely, and you'll see some backlight bleeding/glow in 16x9 content.
> 
> (Also I was slow on my edit, I removed that whole rocket science comment right before you posted)
> Never used 120hz. It's just too hard to maintain 120FPS in games, and most panels capable of it are TN panels. Personally, I choose resolution/quality over 120hz.


yes this is it thank you to sharing your opinion


----------



## Trace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It has pros and cons, let's put it that way. I like the 21:9 aspect ratio personally, but technology, in this specific case, a successor to BluRay that has more vertical resolution for 2.39:1 content, has some catching up to do before it will really shine.
> 
> Right now BluRays have to be zoomed ~33% on a 2560x1080 and ~79% on a 3440x1440 through the player software to fill the screen when watching 2.39:1 content. And I'm not a huge fan of upscaling content as leads to a softer, less well defined image. I'm also not a fan of watching content windowboxed (letterboxing plus pillarboxing as seen in the 21:9 1:1 pixel mapped example).
> 
> Fortunately it shouldn't be an issue for much longer as new 4k and presumably 5K 2.39:1 video containers will be coming out. For now, if I'm going to watch a movie, I watch it on the HDTV while sitting on the comfy couch.
> 
> The other major issue besides BluRay, is that none of the streaming services support zooming that I am aware of, so the result on a 21:9 will be the 1:1 pixel mapped windowboxed as shown below.
> 
> As an example of how a 2.39:1 would look on a 21:9 display (in this case a 29") compared to a 16:9 (23"):
> 
> *16:9 1:1 pixel mapped*
> 
> 
> *21:9 1:1 pixel mapped*
> 
> 
> *21:9 zoomed*


Can we clarify a bit more how this will affect movies watching? I really want to get this monitor for gaming and movies in my small room but this post has me thinking that HD movies won't look good. I was going to put a blu-ray player in my PC and run HDMI from the GPU (7950 for now,) to an home theater receiver and from the receiver to the monitor.

I've been watching movies on a 1080p 24" Samsung 60hz with no issues. Small screen and letterbox like hell with 2.39:1 movies off my hard drive. Was thinking this ultra wide display would do an even better job at HD movies but now I'm confused.

How much clarity is lost by zooming in? I thought a movie file in that 2.39:1 ratio (i have no idea how that ratio works out but eh,) would fit perfect as it looks like it does when zoomed. Why doesnt it automatically go full screen? Fwiw, my sitting position is 8' back when watching movies and I don't use streaming services like Netflix.

Can anyone please run some tests on this monitor using it for movies and maybe put up some screen shots? I really want to get this monitor but will pass if its no good for movies.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trace*
> 
> Can we clarify a bit more how this will affect movies watching? I really want to get this monitor for gaming and movies in my small room but this post has me thinking that HD movies won't look good. I was going to put a blu-ray player in my PC and run HDMI from the GPU (7950 for now,) to an home theater receiver and from the receiver to the monitor.
> 
> I've been watching movies on a 1080p 24" Samsung 60hz with no issues. Small screen and letterbox like hell with 2.39:1 movies off my hard drive. Was thinking this ultra wide display would do an even better job at HD movies but now I'm confused.
> 
> How much clarity is lost by zooming in? I thought a movie file in that 2.39:1 ratio (i have no idea how that ratio works out but eh,) would fit perfect as it looks like it does when zoomed. Why doesnt it automatically go full screen? Fwiw, my sitting position is 8' back when watching movies and I don't use streaming services like Netflix.
> 
> Can anyone please run some tests on this monitor using it for movies and maybe put up some screen shots? I really want to get this monitor but will pass if its no good for movies.


coming from 2560x1080p. I normally run SVP to make all the video fps to 75fps to get like truemotion.
That way graphic looks good but a bit soapy but not as bad as the 240hz etc on the my LED tv. More details can be seen.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trace*
> 
> Can we clarify a bit more how this will affect movies watching? I really want to get this monitor for gaming and movies in my small room but this post has me thinking that HD movies won't look good. I was going to put a blu-ray player in my PC and run HDMI from the GPU (7950 for now,) to an home theater receiver and from the receiver to the monitor.
> 
> I've been watching movies on a 1080p 24" Samsung 60hz with no issues. Small screen and letterbox like hell with 2.39:1 movies off my hard drive. Was thinking this ultra wide display would do an even better job at HD movies but now I'm confused.
> 
> How much clarity is lost by zooming in? I thought a movie file in that 2.39:1 ratio (i have no idea how that ratio works out but eh,) would fit perfect as it looks like it does when zoomed. Why doesnt it automatically go full screen? Fwiw, my sitting position is 8' back when watching movies and I don't use streaming services like Netflix.
> 
> Can anyone please run some tests on this monitor using it for movies and maybe put up some screen shots? I really want to get this monitor but will pass if its no good for movies.


Just from my years using 1080p/720p content on a variety of 1440p and 1600p panels at a sitting distance of 1.5'-2.2' a Bluray won't help but at 8' it'll look just fine imo.

It's a relatively small display for 8' viewing distance so it'll do just fine, make sure you're source isn't garbage and it'll be pretty nice for the distance.


----------



## deraco96

Depends how you look at upscaling. I agree that some form of having the right resolution, or upscaled by whole rations, is good, but I have no problem viewing at non-native resolution (heck, I now have a 1680x1050 monitor, nothings gonna play nice with that). The bigger issue I have is TV series. I don't live in the US so I download it (was legal here until like a month ago







). Those are never 21:9. And I watch a lot of series and very few movies. Besides, most movies you can get in 16:9 format too so it's not like you miss out on something with 16:9.

Now what I do want such a monitor for is gaming. I used to have a Surround setup so I know what it's like to have a very wide image. And aside from the bezels and the hassle on the desktop it was great. It was even a little too wide. This is just as wide as I'd like it to be and it has no bezels!








Main drawbacks are price, just 60 Hz in comparison with a cheap Korean 1440P, and it requires a lot of GPU power.
However, it's not as bad as one would imagine it too be. Just be a little bit more creative with your settings. For example, I played Hitman Absolution a lot on the triple screen setup (5300x1050 ~5MP) and it ran fine on a GTX 660 Ti with medium settings and FXAA if I remember correctly. I did run Ultra Quality on one monitor too and the differences were minimal. Sure, you can see it but a couple of minutes in the game, would it really matter? Also the level with huge crowds of people was always smooth in my experience, and later I used a frame rate meter and it was only like 40-50 FPS. Hitman isn't such a fast moving game after all. If all you want to play is Metro on Ultra Quality then be prepared to spend a lot of course.
Other example is racing games, where this monitor would really shine in I think (Dirt 3 triple screen was awesome), which generally don't require much GPU power at all.

In the end I'm really interested but I think I will let this one pass. The price is a bit too high (I understand adults who work could pay this easily but I am *just* an adult seeing by my slightly stupid name) and I'm waiting for some new technologies like the Adaptive-Sync AMD got into VESA standards, which would really help even at 60Hz to let midrange cards push such a huge resolution. The midrange can do it, it's just the issue with curernt technology that you'd want as few drops below 60FPS as possible as that would create some annoying stutters or tearing depending on VSync On/Off. With an advanced syncing technique that is not so critical.

I'm also not going to get the UM65, 27 inch 1080p but then wider for 600 euros is a bit too much honestly, if I want to upgrade I'd do it good and not by gaining 56 pixels vertically from the 1280x1024 monitor I had a couple of years back... For games a slightly lower resolution might be totally fine but when you have such I nice looking expensive screen and your desktop is all blow up...








I would't worry too much about issues with games, I think with most game the issue is the HUD that might not go to the edges. But that's a preference too, as in Surround/EyeFinity you definitely don't want a HUD that is fixed to the edge of your side monitors, you wouldn't be able to see it.


----------



## Tephnos

You could just wait a couple of months, the prices are sure to fall when competitors launch their versions. The current price is more of a 'first' premium I'd say.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> You could just wait a couple of months, the prices are sure to fall when competitors launch their versions. The current price is more of a 'first' premium I'd say.


I don't think so Tim


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I don't think so Tim


Me neither.

When i got my dell with 5 years warranty and the price now after a year.. Its actually more expensive.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I don't think so Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither.
> 
> When i got my dell with 5 years warranty and the price now after a year.. Its actually more expensive.
Click to expand...

my 21:9 dell monitor dropped a couple hundred dollars after AOC, LG, and other companies released their own versions of 21:9 monitors. I think it all depends on the competition's pricing, specs and customer reviews.


----------



## Trace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> coming from 2560x1080p. I normally run SVP to make all the video fps to 75fps to get like truemotion.
> That way graphic looks good but a bit soapy but not as bad as the 240hz etc on the my LED tv. More details can be seen.


Sorry. But I really don't know what you mean by any of this. I'm not very tech savvy yet when it comes to displays.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just from my years using 1080p/720p content on a variety of 1440p and 1600p panels at a sitting distance of 1.5'-2.2' a Bluray won't help but at 8' it'll look just fine imo.
> 
> It's a relatively small display for 8' viewing distance so it'll do just fine, make sure you're source isn't garbage and it'll be pretty nice for the distance.


What do you mean by source? Some of my movie files are HD quality if that's what you mean. Or are you talking about a cheap blu-ray player?

So if sitting 8' away, when zoomed in to make the movie full screen, will it still be a really good picture? That's mostly what I'm concerned about.

Will 16:9 content be pillar boxed or will it be window boxed as well since the monitor is 1440p instead of 1080p? Will I basically have to zoom in on every movie I play just to get it to be full screen?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> my 21:9 dell monitor dropped a couple hundred dollars after AOC, LG, and other companies released their own versions of 21:9 monitors. I think it all depends on the competition's pricing, specs and customer reviews.


I will say the price of the UM95 is fairly reasonable when you consider 2560x1600 monitors new are still $700 minimum. Plus, this is a first of it's kind product with 3440x1440 resolution. I believe LG priced it fairly, they probably could've gotten away with charging even more.

Seeing as Dell has the 3 warranty, and they will likely include a fully height adjustable stand, I don't see them undercutting LG either.

But who knows. I'm OK with paying any kind of early adopter premium with this product because the benefits are immediate. It's not like 4K which is a waiting game when it comes to proper DPI scaling in Windows, etc.


----------



## cstkl1

damn can somebody post wolfenstein new order screenshot to see 21:9 support.
game doesnt seem to be graphic intensive...
price wise game price ok but to commit in downloading 45gb of space and installing 50gb.. errr
that will basically take 25 percent of my ssd...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> my 21:9 dell monitor dropped a couple hundred dollars after AOC, LG, and other companies released their own versions of 21:9 monitors. I think it all depends on the competition's pricing, specs and customer reviews.


err no it went up for me.

Newegg Price is USD499 with 3 years warantty now.
Buying from dell direct that time i got it for RM1460 for 5 years ( USD to RM is 3.1 at that time)= USD470. New price in malaysia for 5 year warantty unit is RM1719 for 5 years and 1599 for 3 years ( Exchange rate now is 3.3) so 499x3.3=1646.

ARB units are RM12xx. now. Might as well get this if opt for AOC.

Went up over here.

AOC unit is RM14xx. now LG never sold it here afaik.

Btw all the panels are by LG anyway since they are the only one doing AH-IPS


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I will say the price of the UM95 is fairly reasonable when you consider 2560x1600 monitors new are still $700 minimum. Plus, this is a first of it's kind product with 3440x1440 resolution. I believe LG priced it fairly, they probably could've gotten away with charging even more.
> 
> Seeing as Dell has the 3 warranty, and they will likely include a fully height adjustable stand, I don't see them undercutting LG either.
> 
> But who knows. I'm OK with paying any kind of early adopter premium with this product because the benefits are immediate. It's not like 4K which is a waiting game when it comes to proper DPI scaling in Windows, etc.


It would be not wise of Dell to charge the same if not more when it is doubtful they will include internal LUT calibration.


----------



## drdarken

I picked up the older 29" Ultrawide 2560 x 1080 monitor on sale for $200. I don't think I can ever go back to standard 16:9 displays.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trace*
> 
> What do you mean by source? Some of my movie files are HD quality if that's what you mean. Or are you talking about a cheap blu-ray player?
> 
> So if sitting 8' away, when zoomed in to make the movie full screen, will it still be a really good picture? That's mostly what I'm concerned about.
> 
> Will 16:9 content be pillar boxed or will it be window boxed as well since the monitor is 1440p instead of 1080p? Will I basically have to zoom in on every movie I play just to get it to be full screen?


By source I mean the actual files/discs being played, a low bit stream of a video be it HD or not will be most of the time be of low quality. Blurays and good rips of them (be it raw or compressed down with a different file format) are good. DVDs are of decent quality as well.

It won't be an awesome picture since it's not getting a native resolution video to fill out the display but at 8' it'll sharpen it right up, if it was around 6' or closer you'd notice the degradation from the scaling. Otherwise though 1080p and 21:9 content will be good at 8'.

16:9 will indeed be pillarboxed, I saw/read that 16:9 will be displayed at the same size as a 27" 2560x1440 panel. Also yes on any 2560x1440, 2560x1600, 3440x1440, and anything in-between you'll be technically zooming in on regular 1080p content with the use of scaling.


----------



## cstkl1

Testing Wolfy the new order. Uncompressed graphic mem ( supposedly better quality) 16xMSAA ( yeah ure going to need it since this game as full of jaggies)

game is fixed. at 60fps max. wont go higher ingame. Still need to enable vsync. If not tearing when running.
Game works fine with VT is disable and u get really better performance.

3440x1440 downscaling.. i hit 4.1gb. Not sure if i had continued playing it will keep going higher...seems like it.

Terrible graphics on environment. The developers like didnt bother.
Other than that good shoot and kill type game so far


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdarken*
> 
> I picked up the older 29" Ultrawide 2560 x 1080 monitor on sale for $200. I don't think I can ever go back to standard 16:9 displays.


Where was this? cos thats a steal


----------



## drdarken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Where was this? cos thats a steal


It was at an NCIX Warehouse sale. I've gone to two, and haven't been disappointed so far.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdarken*
> 
> It was at an NCIX Warehouse sale. I've gone to two, and haven't been disappointed so far.


So it was'nt available online then, btw is it a good gaming monitor?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So it was'nt available online then, btw is it a good gaming monitor?


The Dell 29" is in the ballpark as far as 60Hz IPS panels go. Signal delay is ~10ms in Game mode though pixel response is a tad slower than most IPS displays regardless of mode. Overall though it only accumulates to about 1 frame of lag which is fair enough for an IPS.

As long as you are coming from a relatively run of the mill recent IPS you will likely not notice any difference as far as latency/input lag goes.

Coming from a fast TN on the other hand could be problematic, though it would appear more than a handful of people in this thread have managed that alright.

If you aren't in a hurry for a new display, I'd recommend waiting until Computex is over (first week of June) to see what all (if anything) the vendors unveil there.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The Dell 29" is in the ballpark as far as 60Hz IPS panels go. Signal delay is ~10ms in Game mode though pixel response is a tad slower than most IPS displays regardless of mode. Overall though it only accumulates to about 1 frame of lag which is fair enough for an IPS.
> 
> As long as you are coming from a relatively run of the mill recent IPS you will likely not notice any difference as far as latency/input lag goes.
> 
> Coming from a fast TN on the other hand could be problematic, though it would appear more than a handful of people in this thread have managed that alright.
> 
> If you aren't in a hurry for a new display, I'd recommend waiting until Computex is over (first week of June) to see what all (if anything) the vendors unveil there.


Actually I have my eye on the AOC 29" version but I am biding my time +Rep BTW
Whoever repped me earlier on, I appreciate it


----------



## CBZ323

I just got an email from B&H saying that they dont have any dates from the manufacturer for when they will recieve any stock on these. Now that I preordered I'm getting so antsy aaagh


----------



## Yungbenny911

I went over to my local fry's just to see what a 28" 4K monitor would look like, and i just didn't like it... The vertical length was way too high, and looked weird, but it think it looked that way because I've gotten used to my 29" widescreen monitor. TBH, it looked like a TV, and i don't think that's for me lol









I ended up getting a Nikon D5300 online to cure my itch for the main time, i've always wanted to replace my previous D5200 i gave to my father







. I'll stick with my current monitor for now, and hope that something that meets my needs would be released in the nearest future.

My needs are:

1) Must be 21:9
2) Must be able to go higher than 75Hz
3) 3440x1440p and above
4) not higher than 1000$

I think that would mean i would be waiting a "long time", but oh well... It would be worth the wait i guess


----------



## zstormz

Hi guys does any1 know if this monitor have display port 1.2a?
i would really like to know b4 i go ahead and purchase this mad monitor.
sorry if some1 already asked this question. i couldn't find the answer anymore


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zstormz*
> 
> Hi guys does any1 know if this monitor have display port 1.2a?
> i would really like to know b4 i go ahead and purchase this mad monitor.
> sorry if some1 already asked this question. i couldn't find the answer anymore


If you are asking because of the Adaptive-Sync feature, that has not been adopted yet in any monitor afaik.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> If you are asking because of the Adaptive-Sync feature, that has not been adopted yet in any monitor afaik.


Is this a firmware thing at a later date? i guess im asking is there any chance this monitor could have this feature?

I updated to the latest geforce experience last night and let it optimise all my games. I swear to god games seem more responsive now. I literally have no gripes with this monitor anymore


----------



## Murlocke

Regretfully, I cancelled my preorder. I was hoping the black levels and contrast ratio could be improved. However, even after calibration the monitor only gets ~500:1 contrast, resulting in grayish blacks and overall bad contrast and depth. This is a desktop monitor, not a gaming monitor.

Review: http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/lg-34um95-review/

I have placed a preorder on the 32" BenQ BL3200PT. It has a VA panel, and 3000:1 actual contrast ratio. A whopping 6x higher than the LG. It's blacks are so dark they match the bezel even in a pitch black room (other than some insanely minor corner bleeding). It has ~22ms input lag, which is the same as most IPS panels. Initial reviews claim going from 27" 1440p to 32" 1440p does not result in much clarity loss, but greatly increases immersion. I currently game on a local dimming 55" 1080p TV, so I don't see the PPI being a problem. The only downside is ghosting may be a problem with a VA panel, however BenQ's latest VA monitors have had next to none.

Of course it's only 16x9, but 21x9 only works with mostly recent games and even then some don't play nicely. My short time with 21x9 and I was already hating having to mess around with getting certain games. Despite it being amazing when it works, 21x9 is not worth paying a premium for a lower quality display.

The best part about the BenQ monitor is it's only ~$750 and worst case.. Amazons return policy is amazing.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Regretfully, I cancelled my preorder. I was hoping the black levels and contrast ratio could be improved. However, even after calibration the monitor only gets ~500:1 contrast, resulting in grayish blacks and overall bad contrast and depth. This is a desktop monitor, not a gaming monitor.
> 
> Review: http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/lg-34um95-review/
> 
> I have placed a preorder on the 32" BenQ BL3200PT. It has a VA panel, and 3000:1 actual contrast ratio. A whopping 6x higher than the LG. It's blacks are so dark they match the bezel even in a pitch black room (other than some insanely minor corner bleeding). It has ~22ms input lag, which is the same as most IPS panels. Initial reviews claim going from 27" 1440p to 32" 1440p does not result in much clarity loss, but greatly increases immersion. I currently game on a local dimming 55" 1080p TV, so I don't see the PPI being a problem. The only downside is ghosting may be a problem with a VA panel, however BenQ's latest VA monitors have had next to none.
> 
> Of course it's only 16x9, but 21x9 only works with mostly recent games and even then some don't play nicely. My short time with 21x9 and I was already hating having to mess around with getting certain games. Despite it being amazing when it works, 21x9 is not worth paying a premium for a lower quality display.
> 
> The best part about the BenQ monitor is it's only ~$750 and worst case.. Amazons return policy is amazing.


Being a VA panel, there will be ghosting I'd imagine, which is something I cannot have. I actually considered this monitor myself, but rejected it because I would like 21:9 and wouldn't want the ghosting of a VA panel, though the effect would probably be more pronounced for me, coming from TN.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Being a VA panel, there will be ghosting I'd imagine, which is something I cannot have. I actually considered this monitor myself, but rejected it because I would like 21:9 and wouldn't want the ghosting of a VA panel, though the effect would probably be more pronounce for me, coming from TN.


VA has came a long way, BenQ's newest 1080p VA monitors have virtually no more ghosting than IPS. All the current owners on hardforum claim they notice no ghosting, even in FPS. The new AMA technology get's rid of most of it, and most you'll get a slight smearing when going from black to white but that's less annoying than gray color blacks and IPS glow (IMO).

We'll see Amazon says 2-5 weeks for me.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> VA has came a long way, BenQ's newest 1080p VA monitors have virtually no more ghosting than IPS. All the current owners on hardforum claim they notice no ghosting, even in FPS. The new AMA technology get's rid of most of it, and most you'll get a slight smearing when going from black to white but that's less annoying than gray color blacks and IPS glow (IMO).
> 
> We'll see Amazon says 2-5 weeks for me.


Ahh.....I hate waiting!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes! I've only ever used CRT's & TN's personally and can't wait to step up. I feel like I'm in the stone ages and my wife had to fight me to get rid of my monstrous CRT years ago. I loved that thing, though it was a monster.


----------



## airisom2

Man, all of these great monitors are coming out, but no 120Hz...I want another monitor (something bigger than my monitor with a higher resolution and VA), but I can't go back to 60Hz







I guess I'll have to play the waiting game.


----------



## CBZ323

So I checked Microcenter this morning and I saw they had one unit. I immediately cancelled my preorder from B&H and rushed to MC to get it.

When i got home to set it up, I noticed there were some loose pieces inside the monitor that make a noise when you move it, as if they left a couple of extra screws in there or something.

I tested the monitor and it was working perfectly, but the noise made me weary and I went back to MC and explained it to them. They thought it was weird but just told me I could return it in 30 days or have the manufacturers warranty, the usual stuff.

OR, i could get the MC warranty for 2 years and would replace it or give me store credit as long as there was no evidence of physical damage. I went with this option since once you see the monitor you cannot go back to my 1200p one. Everything is so much crisper at 1440p and the extra real estate is just impressive.

I'll test heaven and other stuff as soon as I can. BF4 is kicking me out, something to do with punkbuster, which is weird bc I dont think there were any updates (i might be wrong on that) and it was working fine the last time i played.

ARMA3 looks great and gives me similar fps than with my 1920x1200 monitor since SLI doesnt really work. I havent noticed any difference in performance.

Star citizen is all glitchy and gives me textures like skittles with some popping and weird colors. I dont know if it has anything to do with the monitor since I dont go to the hangar very often. What I did notice is that the 3440x1440 is not an option in the settings so its either 2560x1440 or some weird higher res ~4K.

Coming from a Dell with AG coating, this monitor seems to have much less coating, it's definitely much better.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> I'll test heaven and other stuff as soon as I can. BF4 is kicking me out, something to do with punkbuster, which is weird bc I dont think there were any updates (i might be wrong on that) and it was working fine the last time i played.


Had the same problem yesterday. Just re-install punkbuster from the BF4 folder. Fixed it for me.

Congrats on the monitor. Looks great!!! Can't wait to hear about your experience. I wish I didn't need to paint the damn house. Gotta do that first before I lay out for this baby. Damnit!!!


----------



## Eths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Regretfully, I cancelled my preorder. I was hoping the black levels and contrast ratio could be improved. However, even after calibration the monitor only gets ~500:1 contrast, resulting in grayish blacks and overall bad contrast and depth. This is a desktop monitor, not a gaming monitor.
> 
> Review: http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/lg-34um95-review/
> 
> I have placed a preorder on the 32" BenQ BL3200PT. It has a VA panel, and 3000:1 actual contrast ratio. A whopping 6x higher than the LG. It's blacks are so dark they match the bezel even in a pitch black room (other than some insanely minor corner bleeding). It has ~22ms input lag, which is the same as most IPS panels. Initial reviews claim going from 27" 1440p to 32" 1440p does not result in much clarity loss, but greatly increases immersion. I currently game on a local dimming 55" 1080p TV, so I don't see the PPI being a problem. The only downside is ghosting may be a problem with a VA panel, however BenQ's latest VA monitors have had next to none.
> 
> Of course it's only 16x9, but 21x9 only works with mostly recent games and even then some don't play nicely. My short time with 21x9 and I was already hating having to mess around with getting certain games. Despite it being amazing when it works, 21x9 is not worth paying a premium for a lower quality display.
> 
> The best part about the BenQ monitor is it's only ~$750 and worst case.. Amazons return policy is amazing.


Wait, I thought you had 2 780tis already? And was it not you who talked yourself out of the LG and GPU horsepower needed, only to buy the whole lot for a few thousand? And now you are returning it?









What a rollercoaster lol


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eths*
> 
> Wait, I thought you had 2 780tis already? And was it not you who talked yourself out of the LG and GPU horsepower needed, only to buy the whole lot for a few thousand? And now you are returning it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a rollercoaster lol


I bought the 780Tis last week because they went on sale and because i'm getting a monitor with 2560x1440+ resolution soon either way. I never bought the LG, I had it on backorder, cancelled it, and put the BenQ on preorder instead. And yes, a lot can change when professional reviews start popping up staying a monitor isn't up to spec with it's price tag. I'm not paying a grand for a monitor with 500:1 contrast ratio. 21x9 is nice, but it's not worth killing the entire picture for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> When i got home to set it up, I noticed there were some loose pieces inside the monitor that make a noise when you move it, as if they left a couple of extra screws in there or something.


I saw about half a dozen owners experiencing the same when researching this monitor. Apparently the VESA mounting brackets fall into the monitor. Another factor that made me think the quality control just wasn't there for a $1000 monitor.


----------



## CBZ323

For those interested, my heaven score was the following using slightly overclocked GTX 780s in SLI.

Everything is maxed except the tessellation in normal.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> For those interested, my heaven score was the following using slightly overclocked GTX 780s in SLI.
> 
> Everything is maxed except the tessellation in normal.


Thank you, +1


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Regretfully, I cancelled my preorder. I was hoping the black levels and contrast ratio could be improved. However, even after calibration the monitor only gets ~500:1 contrast, resulting in grayish blacks and overall bad contrast and depth. This is a desktop monitor, not a gaming monitor.
> 
> Review: http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/lg-34um95-review/
> 
> I have placed a preorder on the 32" BenQ BL3200PT. It has a VA panel, and 3000:1 actual contrast ratio. A whopping 6x higher than the LG. It's blacks are so dark they match the bezel even in a pitch black room (other than some insanely minor corner bleeding). It has ~22ms input lag, which is the same as most IPS panels. Initial reviews claim going from 27" 1440p to 32" 1440p does not result in much clarity loss, but greatly increases immersion. I currently game on a local dimming 55" 1080p TV, so I don't see the PPI being a problem. The only downside is ghosting may be a problem with a VA panel, however BenQ's latest VA monitors have had next to none.
> 
> Of course it's only 16x9, but 21x9 only works with mostly recent games and even then some don't play nicely. My short time with 21x9 and I was already hating having to mess around with getting certain games. Despite it being amazing when it works, 21x9 is not worth paying a premium for a lower quality display.
> 
> The best part about the BenQ monitor is it's only ~$750 and worst case.. Amazons return policy is amazing.


500:1? That doesn't seem right. Reported ranges are at a more acceptable 800-900, for example this one users calibrated picture:



Edit: Actually, ignore that review. They used a crap colormeter for black levels (Spyders have NEVER been good at black levels), and they complain about an sRGB spec monitor not being wide gamut? Honestly, that is a terrible review.


----------



## CBZ323

Battlefield 4 runs between 70 (most of the time) to mid 80's with everything in ultra, 4xMSAA and HBAO on my slightly OC'd GTX780 SLI.

Right now it's using around 2.8GB of vRAM

There is some bleeding from the bottom corners but it's only noticeable of you make the screen completely black.

EDIT: I meant to say 2.8GB vRAM, not 2GB


----------



## Tephnos

I forgot to mention, if you want an actual decent review of the monitor, check out PRAD.de's review of it - they gave it a 'sehr gut' which is 'very good' - their highest rating. (You do have to pay 2.50 euros to read it, though. However, PRAD.de are arguably the best at monitor reviewing)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> I forgot to mention, if you want an actual decent review of the monitor, check out PRAD.de's review of it - they gave it a 'sehr gut' which is 'very good' - their highest rating. (You do have to pay 2.50 euros to read it, though. However, PRAD.de are arguably the best at monitor reviewing)


Yah, no way a ~500:1 black level got a "sehr gut" rating. I'd definitely guess it's more around the typical IPS range of ~800-900:1.


----------



## degenn

500:1 Contrast Ratio is pretty pathetic -- looks like I won't be ditching my U3014 for one of these after all. That's very unfortunate news about the contrast & black level.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> 500:1 Contrast Ratio is pretty pathetic -- looks like I won't be ditching my U3014 for one of these after all. That's very unfortunate news about the contrast & black level.


You should read the posts. 500:1 is a crock of crap and was only achieved because that review used a Spyder4, which is poor at capturing black levels accurately. The LG has a perfectly acceptable 800-900:1 ratio.

If you're going to calibrate, don't even bother with a Spyder, just get an i1DisplayPro or Colormunki, they can do the black level properly.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> You should read the posts. 500:1 is a crock of crap and was only achieved because that review used a Spyder4, which is poor at capturing black levels accurately. The LG has a perfectly acceptable 800-900:1 ratio.
> 
> If you're going to calibrate, don't even bother with a Spyder, just get an i1DisplayPro or Colormunki, they can do the black level properly.


Hi! Looking at those two calibrators. What's the difference besides the price? Which one should I go for?


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Hi! Looking at those two calibrators. What's the difference besides the price? Which one should I go for?


Colormunki is software locked to pretty much only X-Rite's software. The i1 Display Pro can be used with a few others such a Calman and soforth.

It really depends how much versatility you want. Depending on how much more expensive it is it might just be better to get the Pro so you're not so software limited.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Colormunki is software locked to pretty much only X-Rite's software. The i1 Display Pro can be used with a few others such a Calman and soforth.
> 
> It really depends how much versatility you want. Depending on how much more expensive it is it might just be better to get the Pro so you're not so software limited.


Sounds like a good idea, as you can use LG's software and save a LUT to the monitor (if I've been reading correctly).

Thanks.


----------



## CBZ323

Noob question here: Why do we have to calibrate the monitors if they are factory calibrated? do they no do it individually? are they callibrated to a more basic level and these are more advanced?


----------



## Orcmarksman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> VA has came a long way, BenQ's newest 1080p VA monitors have virtually no more ghosting than IPS. All the current owners on hardforum claim they notice no ghosting, even in FPS. The new AMA technology get's rid of most of it, and most you'll get a slight smearing when going from black to white but that's less annoying than gray color blacks and IPS glow (IMO).
> 
> We'll see Amazon says 2-5 weeks for me.


There's also pls for less ghosting than ips
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Noob question here: Why do we have to calibrate the monitors if they are factory calibrated? do they no do it individually? are they callibrated to a more basic level and these are more advanced?


they have to be calibrated to the context and lighting situations they are to be used in


----------



## Calotype

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> You should read the posts. 500:1 is a crock of crap and was only achieved because that review used a Spyder4, which is poor at capturing black levels accurately. The LG has a perfectly acceptable 800-900:1 ratio.
> 
> If you're going to calibrate, don't even bother with a Spyder, just get an i1DisplayPro or Colormunki, they can do the black level properly.


OKAY guys, I totally agree with Tephnos, few days ago i bought the prad.de test of LG 34UM95, than I really trust more than the digitaltrends one .

On a french forum I posted the compare between both of them ( "Brut de décoffrage" means Out of the box and as you can imagine "Après calibration" means After Calibration).
The Google translate german to french was poor so I can't exactly understand what was the 4 color accuratie tests prad did. So,in this compare I took the first one, as "Out of the box", and the last one as "after calibration" than i guess is made with their X-rite and the hardware calibration tool from LG. Make your own opinion :


----------



## Tephnos

That sounds about right. The results I posted earlier on were done by someone I know who has the monitor too. They used an i1 Display Pro and got almost 900:1. So again, any complaints about the contrast of this monitor are absolutely moot. It's as great as your average IPS screen these days at all the important factors.


----------



## robbiekhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trace*
> 
> Can we clarify a bit more how this will affect movies watching? I really want to get this monitor for gaming and movies in my small room but this post has me thinking that HD movies won't look good. I was going to put a blu-ray player in my PC and run HDMI from the GPU (7950 for now,) to an home theater receiver and from the receiver to the monitor.
> 
> I've been watching movies on a 1080p 24" Samsung 60hz with no issues. Small screen and letterbox like hell with 2.39:1 movies off my hard drive. Was thinking this ultra wide display would do an even better job at HD movies but now I'm confused.
> 
> How much clarity is lost by zooming in? I thought a movie file in that 2.39:1 ratio (i have no idea how that ratio works out but eh,) would fit perfect as it looks like it does when zoomed. Why doesnt it automatically go full screen? Fwiw, my sitting position is 8' back when watching movies and I don't use streaming services like Netflix.
> 
> Can anyone please run some tests on this monitor using it for movies and maybe put up some screen shots? I really want to get this monitor but will pass if its no good for movies.


Movies look superb, if you've got Blu-Rays ripped to local or network storage and are worried about quality issues playing back 720P or 1080P files then there's no need to worry as the quality is still high and easily fully enjoyable.

Using the above example of Prometheus, I skipped to the same scene in the movie (I have it ripped to network storage at 1080P) and took some pics. First pic is at 100% (1920x800) and second pic is maximised to fullscreen, so upscaled to native res (3440x1440). Without being too obscene with file sizes I've kept the photos at 1920 pixels wide so at least most people will get to see what it's like without having to break out a microscope if they're on 30" screens or whatever









1:
http://robbiekhan.co.uk/root/temp/LG34UM95_prometheus_100.jpg
FULL

2:
http://robbiekhan.co.uk/root/temp/LG34UM95_prometheus_maxed.jpg
FULL

Sources like YouTube also have content like short movies, trailers and so on that are natively 21:9 filling but you also have the same content in letterboxed or windowboxed format. Just have a good search and you'll probably find the right ones that make the most of this ultra wide aspect ratio.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiekhan*
> 
> Movies look superb, if you've got Blu-Rays ripped to local or network storage and are worried about quality issues playing back 720P or 1080P files then there's no need to worry as the quality is still high and easily fully enjoyable.
> 
> Using the above example of Prometheus, I skipped to the same scene in the movie (I have it ripped to network storage at 1080P) and took some pics. First pic is at 100% (1920x800) and second pic is maximised to fullscreen, so upscaled to native res (3440x1440). Without being too obscene with file sizes I've kept the photos at 1920 pixels wide so at least most people will get to see what it's like without having to break out a microscope if they're on 30" screens or whatever












That's awesome that you did the exact scene from my examples. I've noticed that movies/TV with at least a 720 vertical can get away with being zoomed rather heavily and not suffer overly much. Far better than games at the equivalent resolution can. I've personally never been overly bothered by it but I thought I would at least note that it is an issue for those that might be more sensitive to it.

That said, I do look forward to 4K (and 5K scope [5120x2160]) native media.


----------



## robbiekhan

Hah we're gonna need a new media format with increased capacity for 4K/6K movies to become common place


----------



## stangflyer

I really want this monitor. The main thing I am scared of is that 2-3 months after I buy it they will come out with a G-sync or AMD's adaptive sync version. It would be nice to have a technology that if you go down to 40-60 fps your still looking good. I have a U2711 now at 2560x1440 and also eyefinity. With G-Sync etc you would not have to upgrade your GPU as often as 40 fps will still look like 60. Also you can keep your game graphics setting at a higher level for the same reason. When I play with my eyefinity setup at 5920x1440 I have to lower a few settings to keep games around 50 fps or higher then when I play at 2560x1440 on a single screen.

With Gysnc or similar you can keep the settings higher. Still debating though!


----------



## CBZ323

Unfortunately if you keep looking for the next big thing you will never upgrade. Unless you have your mind made up on something specific (such as gsync) and wait for it, if you get teased by every new product that is a bit better than the previous then it's never a good time to upgrade.

Take a leap of faith! haha


----------



## Tephnos

You could wait for the DELL version which is likely to include 1.2a which will support AdaptiveSync, but unlikely to have the internal LUT, but better warranty.


----------



## XKaan

I have a notification set up for this monitor at newegg so I would know when it was back in stock. I got the notification yesterday morning on my way to work. By the time I got to work they were OOS again. lol

Still waiting...


----------



## vuldin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I have a notification set up for this monitor at newegg so I would know when it was back in stock. I got the notification yesterday morning on my way to work. By the time I got to work they were OOS again. lol
> 
> Still waiting...


Same situation with me... by the time I clicked the link it was out of stock (and I was quick about it). I've already pre-ordered from Amazon but there is no news on when it will ship yet, which I'm very surprised about. I remember when bhphotovideo.com initially put this up for pre-order they had a date of something the last week of May (this week, can't remember the exact date). I assumed that it would be the same for Amazon. But then bhphotovideo.com removed any date for almost this entire month of may and then now they show an estimated availability date of June 30!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1040788-REG/lg_electronics_34um95_34_ultrawide_qhd_led.html

Amazon still makes no mention of a date. No telling when these displays will ship.


----------



## jezzer

My 29" LG 2560x1080p 21:9 monitor blew my mind when i first used it, this 34" melts the leftovers of my brain.


----------



## mva5580

The release dates are starting to get a little depressing...I'm hoping that the June 30th date on the B&H site is mainly referring to orders going forward and not orders that have already been placed. I pre-ordered it for $899 from them 2 weeks ago, hopefully they will be getting in stock before then to fill prior orders.


----------



## DarthPotatoe

I'm in this same boat mva. I just talked to B&H support and they said they aren't even receiving the monitors till the end of June. This is getting pretty frustrating. Is it really worth the wait guys?


----------



## vuldin

I can say that if another manufacturer comes out with a product that is more or less identical in all specs, and then also adds in DisplayPort 1.2a and Adaptive Sync, then I'm canceling my pre-order with Amazon. I don't think this is all that realistic (or else I wouldn't have preordered to begin with), but one can dream







. The longer this monitor takes to get shipped the more likely it is something better will be announced.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPotatoe*
> 
> I'm in this same boat mva. I just talked to B&H support and they said they aren't even receiving the monitors till the end of June. This is getting pretty frustrating. Is it really worth the wait guys?


Heard too many horror stories with the monitor to justify waiting that long, I cancelled my order awhile ago. People getting flickering with 10bit enabled, people getting popping sounds with DP1.2 enabled, and some have terrible corner bleeding and uniformity issues. Exchanging would take probably a month or more. There's only two options at the moment for 30"+ at 1440p...

The 32" 1440p 16:9 VA BenQ (which is what I ended up choosing because VA is far superior than IPS in my eyes):
http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-BL3200PT-32-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00ITORMNM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400682068&sr=8-1&keywords=BenQ+BL3200PT

And the 34" 21:9 1440p IPS LG:
http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-34UM95-34-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00JR6GCZA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401396814&sr=8-1&keywords=34%22+LG

Both are 1-2 month estimated wait times. The 21:9 1440p LG will certainly be replaced by a superior dell model in the near future (Dell already confirmed they are making one), while the BenQ is using BenQ's own 1440p VA panels.


----------



## robbiekhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Heard too many horror stories with the monitor to justify waiting that long, I cancelled my order awhile ago. People getting flickering with 10bit enabled, people getting popping sounds with DP1.2 enabled, and some have terrible corner bleeding and uniformity issues. Exchanging would take probably a month or more. There's only two options at the moment for 30"+ at 1440p...
> 
> The 32" 1440p 16:9 VA BenQ (which is what I ended up choosing because VA is far superior than IPS in my eyes):
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-BL3200PT-32-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00ITORMNM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400682068&sr=8-1&keywords=BenQ+BL3200PT
> 
> And the 34" 21:9 1440p IPS LG:
> http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-34UM95-34-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00JR6GCZA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401396814&sr=8-1&keywords=34%22+LG
> 
> Both are 1-2 month estimated wait times. The 21:9 1440p LG will certainly be replaced by a superior dell model in the near future (Dell already confirmed they are making one), while the BenQ is using BenQ's own 1440p VA panels.


The 10bit mode is a non issue realistically speaking. Only nVidia Quadro and AMD Firepro cards support 10bit colour output anyway so enabling DP 1.2 makes next to no difference and the reason for the flicker I guess may well be because everyone of us enabling it doesn't have a supporting GPU for it.

As far as I understand it anyway the UM95 is internally 10bit regardless of the DisplayPort mode setting in the OSD, I guess 1.2 just enables something else for supporting cards but the 8+2bit colour is for the internal LUT and panel to use regardless. LG state that the additional colour quality can only be had via DisplayPort, they do not state that 1.2 needs to be enabled.


----------



## zerobahamut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPotatoe*
> 
> I'm in this same boat mva. I just talked to B&H support and they said they aren't even receiving the monitors till the end of June. This is getting pretty frustrating. Is it really worth the wait guys?


if bh photo video pushes the date one more time in cancelling. This is ridiculous. Especially that Bill Me Later already charged me for it and expects me to pay them.


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I really want this monitor. The main thing I am scared of is that 2-3 months after I buy it they will come out with a G-sync or AMD's adaptive sync version. It would be nice to have a technology that if you go down to 40-60 fps your still looking good. I have a U2711 now at 2560x1440 and also eyefinity. With G-Sync etc you would not have to upgrade your GPU as often as 40 fps will still look like 60. Also you can keep your game graphics setting at a higher level for the same reason. When I play with my eyefinity setup at 5920x1440 I have to lower a few settings to keep games around 50 fps or higher then when I play at 2560x1440 on a single screen.
> 
> With Gysnc or similar you can keep the settings higher. Still debating though!


I think you should wait untill the Dells version is out. Maybe there will be G-Sync with Dells Monitor. As far I know Acer will release a 4K TN Monitor with G-sync this year (Q2 if I remember correct) so maybe G-sync will be here faster than we thought!

For me the Monitor is amazing!









Edite: You can find Wallpapers for 3440x1440 resolution here -> Linky


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

I almost bought this monitor. Was so close, but I still think 3 monitors is better for multitasking. Can't ever go back, lol


----------



## hollowtek

Not gunna lie, that game looks great with this aspect ratio. Almost like watching a movie.


----------



## Kuhne

I've been gaming on this monitor lately, canceled my b&h order and got one in the local microcenter.

I couldn't recomend this monitor more, just know the integrated speakers are not great but I love the fact that it has speakers as I don't always game with my headset on cos sometimes I'm talking to the wife while she watches tv etc. so having those hidden speakers allows me to at least hear something leaving my desk clean of extra speakers.

This is not a good gaming monitor, it is a GREAT gaming monitor, probably the best out there but it has a bunch of conditions you have to meet for it to be worth it and those conditions make the whole thing expensive, which is why it is aimed at professional work instead of gaming. (Then again we have that vaporware asus rogswift 140mhz, 3d, gsync etc that is also very expensive)

1. Monitor is very expensive.
2. Needs a powerful gpu with display port to be able to drive it well and to be able to get 60mhz
3. The game you play must support the resolution, (easy to find workarounds with a simple google search but it's not always guaranteed to work

Those are the 3 main issues. I'm currently running it with a titan black overclocked to 1111mhz base clock, titanfall runs at native res with everything on high/max and vsync on with absolutely no issues, it's not true that you need dual gpus to drive this. Then again titanfall is a very easy game to run, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhne*
> 
> titanfall runs at native res with everything on high/max and vsync on with absolutely no issues


Did they fix the HUD getting messed up on the far edges when running 21:9?

Here's what it looked like in beta, it's rather clear where the HUD gets clipped:



As compared to 16:9 HUD:


----------



## Kuhne

Sadly that still seems to be an issue, quite annoying that nobody seems to do anything about it too, there have been people asking for support but not much help. My guess is that it is because it's not an issue that hurts the gaming experience that much. I don't even notice it because I don't look at the HUD but yeah, it's still there.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhne*
> 
> Sadly that still seems to be an issue, quite annoying that nobody seems to do anything about it too, there have been people asking for support but not much help. My guess is that it is because it's not an issue that hurts the gaming experience that much. I don't even notice it because I don't look at the HUD but yeah, it's still there.


This is the main reason I decided to go with another 16:9 monitor, even on a practically unlimited budget. 21:9 just isn't supported widely yet (maybe never will be), even in some big AAA games it doesn't work right. It becomes a massive headache to troubleshoot each and every game that has issues, and it seemed to me that was quite a lot of them. Flawless Widescreen fixes a lot of the problems, but not all of them, and it's a headache to have to use a program to get many games to work correctly.


----------



## Kuhne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> This is the main reason I decided to go with another 16:9 monitor, even on a practically unlimited budget. 21:9 just isn't supported widely yet (maybe never will be), even in some big AAA games it doesn't work right. It becomes a massive headache to troubleshoot each and every game that has issues, and it seemed to me that was quite a lot of them. Flawless Widescreen fixes a lot of the problems, but not all of them, and it's a headache to have to use a program to get many games to work correctly.


I hear ya, I went for it cos I knew titanfall worked and I know star citizen will also and because worst comes to worst, it doesn't look too bad as a regular 27 inch 1440p with black bars .

Either way, I'm keeping this build for 3 years then building a new one then. Hope it serves me well.

Which one did you buy?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhne*
> 
> I hear ya, I went for it cos I knew titanfall worked and I know star citizen will also and because worst comes to worst, it doesn't look too bad as a regular 27 inch 1440p with black bars .
> 
> Either way, I'm keeping this build for 3 years then building a new one then. Hope it serves me well.
> 
> Which one did you buy?


32" BenQ BL3200PT


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

I recently bought two of these at my local Frys (one after returning the other) for $899 - price matched with B&H . I ended up returning them for a few reasons. The biggest issues were: stuck green pixel right in the center of the screen on one of them and a rattling piece of hardware heard during install inside the other. I calibrated them with a Spyder 3 Pro and the Spyder software as i couldn't get LG's calibration software to recognize my Spyder.

Next to my glossy Dell IPS (S2240M) the colors, contrast and black levels were easily superior. (Using http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ to judge). However I couldn't stand the detrimental effects the AG coating of the LG has on the sharpness and perceived brightness and colors. The input lag is really bad. I have never felt lag so bad in a monitor. Take note that I do own and use an Asus 144Hz 1ms TN panel, so I'm spoiled by that. However my Dell IPS is nowhere near as slow, though my dell has very terrible ghosting unlike the LG. Photoshop work was painstaking. Gaming is sluggish with or without vsync. There is no ghosting, so response time seems to be excellent for IPS and 60Hz blur is as expected. (Tested using http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting&background=000000&separation=1000&pps=960&pursuit=0)

I'm disappointed as the monitor kicks ass for video editing. Hoping Dell's version is superior in regards to input lag and refresh rate and has a glossy option.

Any owners of the monitor need 21:9 desktops/wallpapers/photos, I have plenty of high resolution, properly scaled 21:9 images. Not sure where to share them, I don't have an updated Flickr or Instagram.

Was driving the monitor with a GTX780Ti sc, i7-3930k. Maxed out everything no problem shy of Crysis 3, Farcry 3 and Metro Last Light. Any game that didn't support the native resolution I just had the GPU scale it 1:1 so no sharpness was lost. Diablo 3 and Transistor are examples.

Any questions, just ask.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Regretfully, I cancelled my preorder. I was hoping the black levels and contrast ratio could be improved. However, even after calibration the monitor only gets ~500:1 contrast, resulting in grayish blacks and overall bad contrast and depth. This is a desktop monitor, not a gaming monitor.
> 
> Review: http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/lg-34um95-review/
> 
> I have placed a preorder on the 32" BenQ BL3200PT. It has a VA panel, and 3000:1 actual contrast ratio. A whopping 6x higher than the LG. It's blacks are so dark they match the bezel even in a pitch black room (other than some insanely minor corner bleeding). It has ~22ms input lag, which is the same as most IPS panels. Initial reviews claim going from 27" 1440p to 32" 1440p does not result in much clarity loss, but greatly increases immersion. I currently game on a local dimming 55" 1080p TV, so I don't see the PPI being a problem. The only downside is ghosting may be a problem with a VA panel, however BenQ's latest VA monitors have had next to none.
> 
> Of course it's only 16x9, but 21x9 only works with mostly recent games and even then some don't play nicely. My short time with 21x9 and I was already hating having to mess around with getting certain games. Despite it being amazing when it works, 21x9 is not worth paying a premium for a lower quality display.
> 
> The best part about the BenQ monitor is it's only ~$750 and worst case.. Amazons return policy is amazing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> I recently bought two of these at my local Frys (one after returning the other) for $899 - price matched with B&H . I ended up returning them for a few reasons. The biggest issues were: stuck green pixel right in the center of the screen on one of them and a rattling piece of hardware heard during install inside the other. I calibrated them with a Spyder 3 Pro and the Spyder software as i couldn't get LG's calibration software to recognize my Spyder.
> 
> Next to my glossy Dell IPS (S2240M) the colors, contrast and black levels were easily superior. (Using http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ to judge). However I couldn't stand the detrimental effects the AG coating of the LG has on the sharpness and perceived brightness and colors. The input lag is really bad. I have never felt lag so bad in a monitor. Take note that I do own and use an Asus 144Hz 1ms TN panel, so I'm spoiled by that. However my Dell IPS is nowhere near as slow, though my dell has very terrible ghosting unlike the LG. Photoshop work was painstaking. Gaming is sluggish with or without vsync. There is no ghosting, so response time seems to be excellent for IPS and 60Hz blur is as expected. (Tested using http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting&background=000000&separation=1000&pps=960&pursuit=0)
> 
> I'm disappointed as the monitor kicks ass for video editing. Hoping Dell's version is superior in regards to input lag and refresh rate and has a glossy option.
> 
> Any owners of the monitor need 21:9 desktops/wallpapers/photos, I have plenty of high resolution, properly scaled 21:9 images. Not sure where to share them, I don't have an updated Flickr or Instagram.
> 
> Was driving the monitor with a GTX780Ti sc, i7-3930k. Maxed out everything no problem shy of Crysis 3, Farcry 3 and Metro Last Light. Any game that didn't support the native resolution I just had the GPU scale it 1:1 so no sharpness was lost. Diablo 3 and Transistor are examples.
> 
> Any questions, just ask.


Do you feel its laggy when moving around the desktop

ive come from a 120hz samsung and before that a benq. i dont see a difference in input lag. The only thing noticable it is takes longer to render a frame at this resolution. try quake or CS windowed if the input lag is still there then i would be surprised


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

First off, I no longer own the LG widescreen monitor. I'll be waiting for more technical reviews to show up and either go with it again or a Dell equivalent when released. Or I'll end up buying the Samsung series 9 970 16x9 glossy monitor. Anyway, yep, a bit laggy even on the desktop but not so bad that I would assert that something is wrong or call it exceptionally slow. This is with a Corsair M65 set to 2400DPi and 1ms polling rate. I tried to be reasonable and get used to it, even bump the DPI on the mouse a bit, but it was just too muddy for what I'm used to. I played Call of Duty MW, Ghosts, Battlefield 4, Diablo 3, Mass Effect 1, Far Cry 3, Witcher 2 and more. They weren't terrible, they felt about how I'd expected for an IPS at 60Hz. It's just that I'm very sensitive to it. As an example, playing BF4 maxed out with 4xMSAA still yields 60 - 100fps but the frame time changes from rendering with no MSAA, and I can feel it get just a tad bit more sluggish. Though the FPS are still averaging well above 60 on the 144Hz monitor.


----------



## robbiekhan

Why are people still going on about the contrast ratio from digital trends or otherwise using Spyder probes? They're well known for skewed contrast ratio results and quite simply if you want a good calibration then an i1 is the only best option.

The digital trends review can be ignored for a number of reasons. It is not technically accurate and neither are Spyder calibration devices.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiekhan*
> 
> Why are people still going on about the contrast ratio from digital trends or otherwise using Spyder probes? They're well known for skewed contrast ratio results and quite simply if you want a good calibration then an i1 is the only best option.
> 
> The digital trends review can be ignored for a number of reasons. It is not technically accurate and neither are Spyder calibration devices.


The only thing I see recently is a misquote of one of my posts that was over a week ago. Other than that, the last complaint for 500:1 contrast ratio was 1 week and 2 days ago unless I missed something. There was a big gap in posts here, the thread died out. I personally still consider ~900:1 contrast bad for non-desktop usage, but that's what you'd typically expect from an IPS panel so it's hard to expect anything different.

Your posts on hardforums actually made me buy the i1 instead of the Spyder. I wasn't aware it was that much better until recently, and the Spyder seemed to have more user friendly software.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiekhan*
> 
> Why are people still going on about the contrast ratio from digital trends or otherwise using Spyder probes? They're well known for skewed contrast ratio results and quite simply if you want a good calibration then an i1 is the only best option.
> 
> The digital trends review can be ignored for a number of reasons. It is not technically accurate and neither are Spyder calibration devices.


Interesting. I find the Spyder package to be very frustrating. I have been using it for about 3 years now. It's simple to use but the explanations on why they do things they way the do drive me up the wall. For example, when setting up for a new monitor it says recommended settings for LCDs are: Brightness: 120, Color temp: 6500k, Ambient light meter: ON. When i run the ambient light measurement in my dimly lit room with a soft incandescent ambient light on, it throws out all the "recommended for LCD" options out the window and instead recommends: Brightness 90Cd/m, White point 5000k. Now I prefer a warmer color temp and lower luminosity whenever possible because it's easier on the eyes and I feel overall contrast and black levels improve but the software instructions are contradicting and it's annoying. 6500k and 120cd/m looks way too garish in a dimly lit studio/room. There's also the issue of whether or not to use the monitors separate RGB controls to calibrate over full software/GPU automatic control. I almost always find a color cast of green no matter which setting I use. If it's a higher end monitor I usually use the RGB settings so that all media sources may benefit from a more accurate color temp/brightness at least.

I've been looking to upgrade my colorimeter as I'm at the Spyder 3 pro. Was going to go with a Spyder 4 Elite but have since started leaning more towards the i1. I have 4 monitors to calibrate though and Spyder has been great for multi monitor calibration profiles.

As far as how well the LG calibrated with Spyder software, well I had nothing to compare it to and the Spyder 3 Pro only does a fairly basic calibration with no graphs of any sort for any reading including brightness levels and color disparity. My opinion of the calibration was that it improved, though the monitor was never far off from where the OSD said it should be. Black levels improved dramatically upon reducing the backlight to reach about 90cd/m - appropriate for my ambient light levels.

Maybe I should re-read it again before saying this with any confidence, but I feel the Digital Trends review of the LG35UM95 monitor is a bit of a joke and should be taken very lightly. I don't trust it at all. The monitor was pretty decent looking and according to my (albeit brief and simple) Spyder run, was not terribly far off D65, 2.2 gamma calibration. I've worked with incredible monitors on Godzilla and commercials. Monitors like the Sony PVM-1741A OLED - a $4000 17" production monitor. Absolute beauty.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The only thing I see recently is a misquote of one of my posts that was over a week ago. Other than that, the last complaint for 500:1 contrast ratio was 1 week and 2 days ago unless I missed something. There was a big gap in posts here, the thread died out. I personally still consider ~900:1 contrast bad for non-desktop usage, but that's what you'd typically expect from an IPS panel so it's hard to expect anything different.
> 
> Your posts on hardforums actually made me buy the i1 instead of the Spyder. I wasn't aware it was that much better until recently, and the Spyder seemed to have more user friendly software.


I'm with you there. I didn't get a chance to do a full test on the LG under my viewing conditions and resulting calibration but can say with confidence I was constantly left wanting more out of the picture. Maybe it was due exclusively to the AG coating, maybe it really does have a below average for IPS contrast ratio. My experience suggests so. Either way, I wasn't totally satisfied with the image quality and sharpness. Waiting for more reputable reviews to show up as this awkward soft release of the monitor passes by.

One thing I forgot to mention, and I haven't seen anyone mention it anywhere is a really strange but frequent occurrence where the brightness would automatically dim itself no matter what it was set to. It's as if the power saving mode never truly turned off. Changing the brightness just one value up or down would reset it back to normal.


----------



## mva5580

For anyone willing to pay $1,100, Newegg claims to have this in stock now.

If it was $100 less, I'd probably order it.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mva5580*
> 
> For anyone willing to pay $1,100, Newegg claims to have this in stock now.
> 
> If it was $100 less, I'd probably order it.


$899 at B&H http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1040788-REG/lg_electronics_34um95_34_ultrawide_qhd_led.html


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> $899 at B&H http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1040788-REG/lg_electronics_34um95_34_ultrawide_qhd_led.html


And a month or two of waiting?







Ermmmm... No thank you...


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> And a month or two of waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ermmmm... No thank you...


haha. Worst that could happen is you find out through trusted reviews that should come that it's not so great after all. This way you save money and have time to cancel if need be.


----------



## mva5580

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> $899 at B&H http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1040788-REG/lg_electronics_34um95_34_ultrawide_qhd_led.html


I'm well aware of the B&H price, I have it on pre-order there.

I posted what I posted for people who want it now and don't want to wait.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mva5580*
> 
> I'm well aware of the B&H price, I have it on pre-order there.
> 
> I posted what I posted for people who want it now and don't want to wait.


Sir, yes sir!


----------



## DarthPotatoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> I recently bought two of these at my local Frys (one after returning the other) for $899 - price matched with B&H .


Hey dude, how'd you get Fry's to price match that? They told me they couldn't do it because they have to have the monitor in stock and ready to ship in order to price match it.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPotatoe*
> 
> Hey dude, how'd you get Fry's to price match that? They told me they couldn't do it because they have to have the monitor in stock and ready to ship in order to price match it.


Hey sorry for the confusion. It was just last week, it wasn't for pre-order. B&H happened to have them in stock, ready to ship. So sheer luck I guess. Sucks that I wasn't completely happy with the monitor. Great timing and the best price. Ahh well.


----------



## XKaan

I have a Dell U2711 - how does this compare with the dell as far as refresh rate etc?

Honestly I came from a BenQ TN panel to this Dell IPS, and for me the quality of color bonus far outweighs any input lag etc.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> $899 at B&H http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1040788-REG/lg_electronics_34um95_34_ultrawide_qhd_led.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPotatoe*
> 
> Hey dude, how'd you get Fry's to price match that? They told me they couldn't do it because they have to have the monitor in stock and ready to ship in order to price match it.


I tried this morning with Microcenter and they said the same thing. They need it to be in stock in the other store in order to do that. I was so excited to get the $100 back, too bad









I read some people comparing this monitor to a 120Hz. That's not really fair, especially when looking at ghosting. If you come from an IPS panel, you will not notice anything.

Also, coming from a Dell U2412M (for sale in my sig) the AG coating is much much better in the LG.

The only downside of my LG is the bleeding from the left side. It's pretty noticeable, but I happen to not be bothered by it. However, if you care about bleeding, it's pretty significant on my panel.

Also, all the games I tried have worked with this aspect ratio without tweaking except for Hitman Blood Money. Games look amazing:







If anyone is insterested I can post some Watch_Dogs and BF4 screens.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> If anyone is interested I can post some *Watch_Dogs*.


Yes please.







Nice IL-2 shots. War Thunder looks marvelous as well.


----------



## CBZ323

I'm playing on a single card because Botch_Dogs crashes all the time on SLI. Here are some shots I just took.







Some BF4 screenshots too.


----------



## zinfinion

Yay for Watch_Dogs being 21:9 friendly. I'd prefer the HUD to go to the corners, but I've gotten used to games keeping it in the central 16:9 area.

Is that Naval Strike for BF4? I quit playing after the rehash maps from BF3. I'm going to wait for the CTE improvements to make it back to the main branch before I jump back in.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Is that Naval Strike for BF4?


Yes that's one of the maps in the naval strike DLC. I personally dont play much BF4 but i thought some people might want to see it in 21:9


----------



## mva5580

I cancelled my B&H pre-order.

Not because I don't want it still, but 1) The expected in stock date doesn't overly thrill me, 2) I still have a Dell 3008wfp that I like, and 3) I tend to think that the $900 price won't last all that long as we get closer to end of year discounts and Dell releasing a competing product. I don't think it's that unrealistic to see this for $700 by the end of the year.


----------



## alexp247365

I had this monitor to play with for a month. I really think that the 21:9 aspect ratio 34" package is almost the perfect size. You can sit close enough so that it really does envelope your whole field of vision. Games look amazing on this monitor like some of the users have posted. For a single monitor setup, I don't think you can beat the 34UM95.

However, I ended up taking this monitor back to Micro-center yesterday. The displayport 1.2 was making popping noises and artifacting on the screen when it popped. I also think, like others have stated, that the $999 price may be a bit much for what you are getting now that 4k is poking its head into the market-place.

Going back to the 3 screen vg248qe in portrait for now.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> I had this monitor to play with for a month. I really think that the 21:9 aspect ratio 34" package is almost the perfect size. You can sit close enough so that it really does envelope your whole field of vision. Games look amazing on this monitor like some of the users have posted. For a single monitor setup, I don't think you can beat the 34UM95.
> 
> However, I ended up taking this monitor back to Micro-center yesterday. The displayport 1.2 was making popping noises and artifacting on the screen when it popped. I also think, like others have stated, that the $999 price may be a bit much for what you are getting now that 4k is poking its head into the market-place.
> 
> Going back to the 3 screen vg248qe in portrait for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mva5580*
> 
> I cancelled my B&H pre-order.
> 
> Not because I don't want it still, but 1) The expected in stock date doesn't overly thrill me, 2) I still have a Dell 3008wfp that I like, and 3) I tend to think that the $900 price won't last all that long as we get closer to end of year discounts and Dell releasing a competing product. I don't think it's that unrealistic to see this for $700 by the end of the year.


I'm on the exact same page as both of you. Messed around with the monitor for a week before returning. Will wait to see what Dell has in store for 21:9 because I do love the aspect ratio for video editing and gaming. I'd love a glossy option with slightly better build quality. The price just isn't right yet and I can't imagine it staying in the $800 - $1200 range for long.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> I'm on the exact same page as both of you. Messed around with the monitor for a week before returning. Will wait to see what Dell has in store for 21:9 because I do love the aspect ratio for video editing and gaming. I'd love a glossy option with slightly better build quality. The price just isn't right yet and I can't imagine it staying in the $800 - $1200 range for long.


Same here, sticking with my Dell U3011 for awhile longer.


----------



## mva5580

Fry's no longer even lists this monitor on their site.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mva5580*
> 
> Fry's no longer even lists this monitor on their site.


Oh wow, strange. That's where I bought the two I had used about two weeks ago. Something fishy is going on with this monitor. With the odd sort of soft release and weird technical anomalies like brightness auto changing, Display port 1.2 popping, and lack of any truly reputable reviews - Linus is great but he's not particularly thorough. Glad I decided to hang out on the sidelines on this one.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mva5580*
> 
> Fry's no longer even lists this monitor on their site.


Same for Microcenter (cambridge).


----------



## XKaan

AOC has their own version now: http://pcmonitors.info/aoc/aoc-u3477pqu-with-3440-x-1440-resolution


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> AOC has their own version now: http://pcmonitors.info/aoc/aoc-u3477pqu-with-3440-x-1440-resolution


oohh boy , now which one to choose from :O both looks beautiful


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> oohh boy , now which one to choose from :O both looks beautiful


Plus Dell is supposed to release one as well...


----------



## Kuhne

Thanks for those screens, I'm loving this monitor so far although the only games I've tried on it are crysis 3, bf4, titanfall and the star citizen hangar module (but that's a mess) I don't really play bf4 or crysis 3 but i was just testing them out. Crysis at 3440 x 1440p with every setting on high looks kind of mind blowing to be honest but I have to lower antialiasing and overclock both my cpu and gpu to get around 40fps...crazy game.

Titanfall is what I play at least 5 or more matches a day, it has some issues as I said before but it's very good.

If you guys want some crysis 3 screens let me know.


----------



## General Fumoffu

Can you post some Star Citizen screens ? Would love to see that .


----------



## Kuhne

Here are a few screenshots, I was going to upload some of star citizen arena commander, which is the dogfighting module that just released last night but it is buggy as hell and I couldn't even get it to run so I am downloading it all over again but I did get you screenshots from the hangar, I also added some crysis 3 and some titanfall, you can see the issues with the hud in titanfall but everything else looks fantastic.

As soon as I get the star citizen arena commander module I will upload some screenshots as well.

starcitizen.jpg 707k .jpg file


starcitizen2.jpg 4389k .jpg file


starcitizen3.jpg 614k .jpg file


crysis2.jpg 1198k .jpg file


crysis3.jpg 1696k .jpg file


titanfall11.jpg 872k .jpg file


titanfall22.jpg 1692k .jpg file


titanfall333.jpg 703k .jpg file


----------



## mva5580

Eh, I don't really think screenshots do the display justice.

You just don't get that feeling of how wide the display is from online screenshots, you need to experience it first person.


----------



## Murlocke

I was finally able to view the display next to the 32" BenQ 3200PT and the BenQ destroys it in picture quality as initially expected. The LG still has 21:9 going for it, but IPS's subpar 1000:1 contrast ratio mixed with IPS glow kills it for me. I'm crossing fingers that someone releases a 21:9 VA panel.

My opinion: Unless you absolutely must have 21:9, go with the superior VA BenQ panel and enjoy your inky blacks and good contrast ratio. It's like $150 cheaper too.


----------



## robbiekhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I was finally able to view the display next to the 32" BenQ 3200PT and the BenQ destroys it in picture quality as initially expected. The LG still has 21:9 going for it, but IPS's subpar 1000:1 contrast ratio mixed with IPS glow kills it for me. I'm crossing fingers that someone releases a 21:9 VA panel.
> 
> My opinion: Unless you absolutely must have 21:9, go with the superior VA BenQ panel and enjoy your inky blacks and good contrast ratio. It's like $150 cheaper too.


Bit pointless having VA on a screen like the LG which is marketed to video and imaging professionals where IPS is better because of increased colour accuracy.

We will see them in time but not any time soon I imagine and most will use the LG panel in their versions. For movie watching on 21:9 that would be great but for actual workflow stuff IPS will still be king.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I was finally able to view the display next to the 32" BenQ 3200PT and the BenQ destroys it in picture quality as initially expected. The LG still has 21:9 going for it, but IPS's subpar 1000:1 contrast ratio mixed with IPS glow kills it for me. I'm crossing fingers that someone releases a 21:9 VA panel.
> 
> My opinion: Unless you absolutely must have 21:9, go with the superior VA BenQ panel and enjoy your inky blacks and good contrast ratio. It's like $150 cheaper too.


Maybe so, but what'd you use to test?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> Maybe so, but what'd you use to test?


Games because it's the main thing I'm going to use a monitor for. I get some people are buying it to watch anamorphic movies, but I'm not going to watch movies when I have a TV that produces quite a bit better picture than both of these monitors. Bars aren't much a problem with solid blacks and 55"+ TVs.









I will say that I preferred the LG for strict desktop usage. It's more uniform and the extra pixels gives you a lot more space. However, I just can't stand the gray tinted black levels that all IPS panels suffer from. They produce an amazing picture, but then I step into a cave or dark room and it looks awful in comparison. I can't immerse myself into dark games like Outlast/Amnesia on IPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiekhan*
> 
> Bit pointless having VA on a screen like the LG which is marketed to video and imaging professionals where IPS is better because of increased colour accuracy.
> 
> We will see them in time but not any time soon I imagine and most will use the LG panel in their versions. For movie watching on 21:9 that would be great but for actual workflow stuff IPS will still be king.


I don't really agree with how most companies label "gaming monitors". Monitors labeled as gaming tends to be TN, which I can't stand. I feel like it's preference, and I usually tend to lean toward non-gaming monitors for gaming just due to the sheer overall quality they offer. BenQ has VA panels that are marketed to gamers, so I don't think it's totally out of the question for them to make a 21:9 VA "gaming" monitor. I would expect it to easily exceed $1000 though, so it probably wouldn't sell too well.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mva5580*
> 
> Eh, I don't really think screenshots do the display justice.
> 
> You just don't get that feeling of how wide the display is from online screenshots, you need to experience it first person.


I agree with this 100%. I have the 29" 2560x1080 AOC 21:9, and I thought I knew what I was getting myself into until it arrived. Still completely surprised me. Although I wish I would have gotten a higher res one, couldn't beat the $250 I got it for.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Games because it's the main thing I'm going to use a monitor for. I get some people are buying it to watch anamorphic movies, but I'm not going to watch movies when I have a TV that produces quite a bit better picture than both of these monitors. Bars aren't much a problem with solid blacks and 55"+ TVs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I preferred the LG for strict desktop usage. It's more uniform and the extra pixels gives you a lot more space. However, I just can't stand the gray tinted black levels that all IPS panels suffer from. They produce an amazing picture, but then I step into a cave or dark room and it looks awful in comparison. I can't immerse myself into dark games like Outlast/Amnesia on IPS.
> I don't really agree with how most companies label "gaming monitors". Monitors labeled as gaming tends to be TN, which I can't stand. I feel like it's preference, and I usually tend to lean toward non-gaming monitors for gaming just due to the sheer overall quality they offer. BenQ has VA panels that are marketed to gamers, so I don't think it's totally out of the question for them to make a 21:9 VA "gaming" monitor. I would expect it to easily exceed $1000 though, so it probably wouldn't sell too well.


Hmm. Did you calibrate it with a colorimeter at all? When I had the 34UM95 the glow wasn't that bad even at 100% brightness, but calibrated to 90CD/m or 120CD/m and the glow was much less pronounced. The only glow I saw on both monitors was a bit orange and in the lower left corner. The black levels were among the best I've seen. I use some very high end monitors, too like the Sony PVM-1741A OLED. The main reason I returned it was because next to my glossy IPS, the AG really took away from sharpness and perceived depth and punch. Besides that, there was a stuck pixel on one and a loose screw (or something) in the other. I wasn't able to measure contrast ratio, but it wasn't so low that I noticed. Although the whites were relatively weak. They lacked punch at any brightness level. I would guess minimum 800:1. I don't believe any of the reviews claiming 500:1 or so. I was most surprised to see very minimal ghosting and no pixel overdrive shadows using http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting&background=404040&separation=1000&pps=960&pursuit=0 to test. My current IPS has very bad ghosting by any standards. It's the Dell S2340M.

I ran to Best Buy today to buy the relatively cheap Dell S2440L (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2440l.htm) which is a VA with a measured 3000:1 native CR but the color quality was awful so I immediately returned it. I may end up buying this 34" LG again once more reviews start showing up considering they're positive. If not I'll probably go with something like the Samsung SB970 (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_s27b970d.htm).


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> Hmm. Did you calibrate it with a colorimeter at all? When I had the 34UM95 the glow wasn't that bad even at 100% brightness, but calibrated to 90CD/m or 120CD/m and the glow was much less pronounced. The only glow I saw on both monitors was a bit orange and in the lower left corner. The black levels were among the best I've seen. I use some very high end monitors, too like the Sony PVM-1741A OLED. The main reason I returned it was because next to my glossy IPS, the AG really took away from sharpness and perceived depth and punch. Besides that, there was a stuck pixel on one and a loose screw (or something) in the other. I wasn't able to measure contrast ratio, but it wasn't so low that I noticed. Although the whites were relatively weak. They lacked punch at any brightness level. I would guess minimum 800:1. I don't believe any of the reviews claiming 500:1 or so. I was most surprised to see very minimal ghosting and no pixel overdrive shadows using http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting&background=404040&separation=1000&pps=960&pursuit=0 to test. My current IPS has very bad ghosting by any standards. It's the Dell S2340M.
> 
> I ran to Best Buy today to buy the relatively cheap Dell S2440L (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2440l.htm) which is a VA with a measured 3000:1 native CR but the color quality was awful so I immediately returned it. I may end up buying this 34" LG again once more reviews start showing up considering they're positive. If not I'll probably go with something like the Samsung SB970 (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_s27b970d.htm).


You can't really buy some cheap VA panel and expect it to be good though and certainly not better than this LG. Cheap VA panels are generally terrible, and it's really only the brand new/higher end VA panels that are impressive IMO. The rest all suffer from bad viewing angles and/or color accuracy from what i've seen.

I've actually owned and return the Samsung 970D for the same reasons I've returned the other IPS monitors i've purchased. Bad contrast and black levels. Yes, I calibrate my displays, and even below 90cd/m2 I can not achieve good black levels on IPS. It's simply not possible with the 700:1 to 1000:1 contrast ratios IPS panels offer.









I don't see how anyone can really compare any IPS to OLED in terms of black levels (or anything for that matter). I own a 55" Samsung OLED and it's not even in the same dimension as any other display on the market... The only thing I've seen come close is those ~$6000 Kuros but it's still a pretty large gap. You must be viewing content in an extremely bright room?


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You can't really buy some cheap VA panel and expect it to be good though and certainly not better than this LG. Cheap VA panels are generally terrible, and it's really only the brand new/higher end VA panels that are impressive IMO. The rest all suffer from bad viewing angles and/or color accuracy from what i've seen.
> 
> I've actually owned and return the Samsung 970D for the same reasons I've returned the other IPS monitors i've purchased. Bad contrast and black levels. Yes, I calibrate my displays, and even below 90cd/m2 I can not achieve good black levels on IPS. It's simply not possible with the 700:1 to 1000:1 contrast ratios IPS panels offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how anyone can really compare any IPS to OLED in terms of black levels (or anything for that matter). I own a 55" Samsung OLED and it's not even in the same dimension as any other display on the market... The only thing I've seen come close is those ~$6000 Kuros but it's still a pretty large gap. You must be viewing content in an extremely bright room?


Fair enough but the reviews seemed to suggest that it was excellent quality for the price and could hang with the more expensive boys - especially after calibration. Now I know first hand that it's just not so.

Other than the glow that you can't live with, what'd you think of the Samsung? And just how bad was the glow compared to the LG and similarly priced IPS monitors? I'd like to get it, but it does seem way overpriced and I really love 21:9 for video editing. I'm like you seem to be with IPS glow, but I can't stand AG coatings. I'll look into the BenQ 3200PT as I believe contrast ratio is the #1 most important factor for IQ next to color accuracy. And just to throw it out there, hands down worst higher end monitor I've ever used is the new Dell 24" UP2414Q


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Games because it's the main thing I'm going to use a monitor for. I get some people are buying it to watch anamorphic movies, but I'm not going to watch movies when I have a TV that produces quite a bit better picture than both of these monitors. Bars aren't much a problem with solid blacks and 55"+ TVs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I preferred the LG for strict desktop usage. It's more uniform and the extra pixels gives you a lot more space. However, I just can't stand the gray tinted black levels that all IPS panels suffer from. They produce an amazing picture, but then I step into a cave or dark room and it looks awful in comparison. I can't immerse myself into dark games like Outlast/Amnesia on IPS.
> I don't really agree with how most companies label "gaming monitors". Monitors labeled as gaming tends to be TN, which I can't stand. I feel like it's preference, and I usually tend to lean toward non-gaming monitors for gaming just due to the sheer overall quality they offer. BenQ has VA panels that are marketed to gamers, so I don't think it's totally out of the question for them to make a 21:9 VA "gaming" monitor. I would expect it to easily exceed $1000 though, so it probably wouldn't sell too well.


Why didn't you go with this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824136126


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> Fair enough but the reviews seemed to suggest that it was excellent quality for the price and could hang with the more expensive boys - especially after calibration. Now I know first hand that it's just not so.
> 
> Other than the glow that you can't live with, what'd you think of the Samsung? And just how bad was the glow compared to the LG and similarly priced IPS monitors? I'd like to get it, but it does seem way overpriced and I really love 21:9 for video editing. I'm like you seem to be with IPS glow, but I can't stand AG coatings. I'll look into the BenQ 3200PT as I believe contrast ratio is the #1 most important factor for IQ next to color accuracy. And just to throw it out there, hands down worst higher end monitor I've ever used is the new Dell 24" UP2414Q


I didn't like the Samsung at all, it wasn't worth the money (keep in mind I bought it when they just launched and paid like $1000). The best IPS monitor i've owned is still the Dell U2913WM. It had perfect uniformity, no bleeding, and scored an 1100:1 actual contrast ratio which is a heck of a lot better than most IPS panels. However, I couldn't get the sharpness quite right on desktop text, it was either very blurry or overly sharp. It was entirely too small for me to be immersed in, even with 21:9. It's hard to know if my Samsung was a lemon, i've seen people exchange the same monitors a dozen times before they get one without issues. I had some pretty bad backlight bleeding on it.

I think the BenQ and LG have roughly the same amount of AG coating by the way. The Samsung 970D was like a mirror for me, even in a room with no windows.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> Why didn't you go with this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824136126


The Eizo is a 24" 1080p 120hz monitor. The BenQ is a 32" 1440p monitor. It's a totally different target audience.









Maintaining 120hz/120fps in games is hard to do, and I am happy with 60hz. 32" 1440p is the same PPI as 24" 1080p, but it's so much bigger and you are going to see tons more fine details because of it. I'm pretty sure the BenQ has better color accuracy and viewing angles too (If i'm remembering the TFTCentral review correctly...)


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The Eizo is a 24" 1080p monitor. The BenQ is a 32" 1440p monitor. It's a totally different target audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maintain 120hz in games is hard to do, and I am happy with 60hz. 32" 1440p is the same PPI as 24" 1080p, but it's so much bigger and you are going to see tons more fine details because of it. I'm pretty sure the BenQ has better color accuracy and viewing angles too (If i'm remembering the TFTCentral review correctly...)


The strobing of the backlight should also heavily influence and break color accuracy for that Eizo monitor. On the flip side, it's intended to make panning the camera around in a game appear very clear and sharp, and I bet it does that very well. It's really built for something totally different.


----------



## Spox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I was finally able to view the display next to the 32" BenQ 3200PT and the BenQ destroys it in picture quality as initially expected. The LG still has 21:9 going for it, but IPS's subpar 1000:1 contrast ratio mixed with IPS glow kills it for me. I'm crossing fingers that someone releases a 21:9 VA panel.
> 
> My opinion: Unless you absolutely must have 21:9, go with the superior VA BenQ panel and enjoy your inky blacks and good contrast ratio. It's like $150 cheaper too.


I really appreciate all your input in this thread, Murlocke! (And everyone elses'







) If it's not too big a hassle, and you still have both monitors, could you post a photo of the two side-by-side? If the benQ does indeed "destroy" the LG in picture quality, is it so much so that a camera be able to capture the image quality difference?

Much appreciated!


----------



## Kuhne

Here are a few star citizen command module screenshots, I was just flying around in a origin 300i getting the hang of it, the commander module supports 3440x1440p natively.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhne*
> 
> Here are a few star citizen command module screenshots, I was just flying around in a origin 300i getting the hang of it, the commander module supports 3440x1440p natively.


very nice screenshots! If you don't mind me asking, what are your specs? more speifically what GPU are you using?

I'm using a couple of GTX 780s in SLI and at 3440x1440 it gives me the worst artifacts. I have to play in windowed mode and reduce my resolution to 1920x1200 (ironically my previous monitor's res).

Are you having any issues at that res? are you using windowed mode?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robbiekhan

Yeah mine is calibrated with an u1 Display Pro.

The IPS glow is there like in every IPS display but it's not in your face or annoying. It's one of those things you automatically ignore in practice. It's not bad either though I've seen pics of bad bleed from people. Those need to e returned for sure.


----------



## Kuhne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> very nice screenshots! If you don't mind me asking, what are your specs? more speifically what GPU are you using?
> 
> I'm using a couple of GTX 780s in SLI and at 3440x1440 it gives me the worst artifacts. I have to play in windowed mode and reduce my resolution to 1920x1200 (ironically my previous monitor's res).
> 
> Are you having any issues at that res? are you using windowed mode?
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, thanks! Im using a factory overclocked titan black, which I normally overclock a bit more to get around 1106mhz base as well as my cpu up to 4.5.

I didn't overclock anything when trying out the commander module though, (well the gpu is already factory overclocked a little bit)

I didn't have fraps on so I didn't check for fps but I was running full screen with native res 3440x1440p and quality level at the highest, I saw no artifacts, it seemed to run fine.

Are you overclocking at all? And do yo have the latest driver installed?

I'm guessing it's an issue of SLI not being properly supported at the moment because with that setup you are running you would be getting excellent performance.

Nice cards, seems like you are all set for SC with dual 780's and this great monitor. You enjoying it so far? What games have you tried and what kind of performance are you getting in them at native res?


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Reliable contrast ratio measurement? What do you guys think?
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast-view.php?id=7792


----------



## Kuhne

Here are four more star citizen arena commander screenshots at 3440x1440.

All four are from the same point of view only one is at the cockpit, the other from inside the ship, outside and then after I ejected

By the way, I tried call of duty ghosts in 3440x1440, which seems to be supported but I am not entirely sure. Anyway, it looked horrible and I am not sure if it is because of lack of proper support or if I am now used at benching with crysis 3, titanfall, star citizen etc. All at highest specs and when I went to the crappy ass ghosts my brain just couldn't handle the crappiness.

After reading a bit, I think it's just lack of support, it's just stretched it seems.

The problem is some games let you choose 3440x1440p but in the aspect ratio setting there is no 21:9.

In titanfall this happens also but you can tell 21:9 is working properly simply because you are seeing more of the map. I think Ghosts just stretches it and that's why it looks horrible.

Anyway, hope you guys like the screenshots.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhne*
> 
> Here are four more star citizen arena commander screenshots at 3440x1440.
> 
> All four are from the same point of view only one is at the cockpit, the other from inside the ship, outside and then after I ejected
> 
> By the way, I tried call of duty ghosts in 3440x1440, which seems to be supported but I am not entirely sure. Anyway, it looked horrible and I am not sure if it is because of lack of proper support or if I am now used at benching with crysis 3, titanfall, star citizen etc. All at highest specs and when I went to the crappy ass ghosts my brain just couldn't handle the crappiness.
> 
> After reading a bit, I think it's just lack of support, it's just stretched it seems.
> 
> The problem is some games let you choose 3440x1440p but in the aspect ratio setting there is no 21:9.
> 
> In titanfall this happens also but you can tell 21:9 is working properly simply because you are seeing more of the map. I think Ghosts just stretches it and that's why it looks horrible.
> 
> Anyway, hope you guys like the screenshots.


Of all the media I've consumed around this game so far these few screenshots have me more exited than any of it. That's saying a lot. These are so epic.. Now I regret returning my 34um95.


----------



## Kuhne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> Of all the media I've consumed around this game so far these few screenshots have me more exited than any of it. That's saying a lot. These are so epic.. Now I regret returning my 34um95.


Thanks! I'm so pumped for this game as well. Are you planning on another 21:9? Or what did you get in place?


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhne*
> 
> Thanks! I'm so pumped for this game as well. Are you planning on another 21:9? Or what did you get in place?


I wasn't 100% happy with it because I'm a real boob when it comes to any amount of AG coating. The input lag was also a bit too much. I'm spoiled by my Asus VG248QE 144Hz TN. But even my current Dell IPS doesn't feel sluggish at all. Corsair M65 @ 2400dpi. I was willing to live with the AG coating as it's not that bad on this LG but on the first UM95, there was some sort of loose hardware inside and I didn't want to risk it. On the second, there was a stuck green pixel almost right in the center of the screen that I couldn't bring to life through any of the methods found through Google. Now Frys doesn't have any more in stock. I figure at this point it's best to wait and see what more reputable review sites have to say about the monitor. Hoping TFT Central is able to review it soon. I'm a little tempted by the Samsung SB970 but it's a bit overpriced I think and 16x9. I also want to wait and see what other manufactures like Dell end up doing with 21:9. I'll probably end up waiting a few more years for a 24" OLED. I'm a mess.


----------



## Kuhne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> I wasn't 100% happy with it because I'm a real boob when it comes to any amount of AG coating. The input lag was also a bit too much. I'm spoiled by my Asus VG248QE 144Hz TN. But even my current Dell IPS doesn't feel sluggish at all. Corsair M65 @ 2400dpi. I was willing to live with the AG coating as it's not that bad on this LG but on the first UM95, there was some sort of loose hardware inside and I didn't want to risk it. On the second, there was a stuck green pixel almost right in the center of the screen that I couldn't bring to life through any of the methods found through Google. Now Frys doesn't have any more in stock. I figure at this point it's best to wait and see what more reputable review sites have to say about the monitor. Hoping TFT Central is able to review it soon. I'm a little tempted by the Samsung SB970 but it's a bit overpriced I think and 16x9. I also want to wait and see what other manufactures like Dell end up doing with 21:9. I'll probably end up waiting a few more years for a 24" OLED. I'm a mess.


Makes sense, if you weren't happy with it why spend so much money on it? I was the same between this, the auss rogswift with gsync and the samsung 4k display for under 1000 dls. The 21:9 won me in the end but it could have gone either way really.

I don't feel the response time to be bad at all but I was coming from a response time of 5 (an old dell) so its pretty much the same, it also had 60mhz refresh so that didn't change either, all i saw was the resolution upgrade and the 21:9 ratio.

You thinking of getting the rogswift with gsync?


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhne*
> 
> Makes sense, if you weren't happy with it why spend so much money on it? I was the same between this, the auss rogswift with gsync and the samsung 4k display for under 1000 dls. The 21:9 won me in the end but it could have gone either way really.
> 
> I don't feel the response time to be bad at all but I was coming from a response time of 5 (an old dell) so its pretty much the same, it also had 60mhz refresh so that didn't change either, all i saw was the resolution upgrade and the 21:9 ratio.
> 
> You thinking of getting the rogswift with gsync?


That's one of the key points I want to see measured in a proper review is the exact input lag next to static contrast ratio. I fear I may have jumped to conclusions as overall it didn't feel terrible and the difference I felt was very likely due to the substantial resolution increase over 1080p. There was very minimal ghosting and absolutely no pixel overdrive artifacts (that I could see) below the HIGH setting, which was great. I really do love the 21:9 LG, the more I think about it while not having it anymore, the more I want it again - especially for video editing. Gotta stay cool though. 60Hz is a little annoying when accustomed to 144Hz, but it's not so bad that I can't get used to it. The worst part about 60Hz to me is screen tearing when Vsync isn't enabled. Some games feel awful with Vsync at 60Hz and some feel fine. BF4 feels pretty bad with Vsync at 60, so does Farcry 3, Dead Space 1 - 3, and Skyrim is the worst. Counterstrike Source and GO as well as the new Wolfenstein feel fine with vsync at 60 as long as it's only a 1 - 2 frame buffer. 21:9 high refresh IPS with Gsync is the dream, next to OLED.

I definitely want the ROG Swift. But will only be getting one if I could sell my Asus VG248QE for $200. (first world problems)

I still can't decide on which ship bundle I want in Star Citizen. Been going back and forth between the $140 Hornet F7C+ or the $80 ORIGIN 325a. So like I said, I'm a mess.

Oh and just to put it out there, to judge and test the monitors I use, I have a Spyder 3 Pro (would like to get an i1 Display Pro) alongside

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/
http://tft.vanity.dk/monitorTest_scale.html
http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting&background=404040&separation=1000&pps=960&pursuit=0

If you want a whole bunch of very high resolution wallpapers and photos properly scaled to 21:9 with no sharpness hit, let me know and I'll post a WeTransfer zip file download link here.


----------



## Tephnos

This thread is showing one of the reasons why I'm waiting to see what DELL has, because if I (probably) have to return for an RMA, it's gonna be a whole lot less painful.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> [...] The worst part about 60Hz to me is screen tearing when Vsync isn't enabled. Some games feel awful with Vsync at 60Hz and some feel fine. BF4 feels pretty bad with Vsync at 60, so does Farcry 3, Dead Space 1 - 3, and Skyrim is the worst. Counterstrike Source and GO as well as the new Wolfenstein feel fine with vsync at 60 as long as it's only a 1 - 2 frame buffer. 21:9 high refresh IPS with Gsync is the dream, next to OLED. [...]


Something interesting related to that I found is, you can try to run the game "windowed fullscreen" instead of fullscreen, then disable VSync in the game. When run like that, if Aero is enabled on Windows 7 (and 8 can't disable it anyway), the Windows Desktop Window Manager thingy will prevent tearing. I found that in some games that have the issue and are strangely bad with VSync enabled, this can make them feel as good as the games that don't have that issue.

I didn't test much with games that were annoying with VSync, so I might be confused. If someone could mention that this is wrong, that would be nice.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Something interesting related to that I found is, you can try to run the game "windowed fullscreen" instead of fullscreen, then disable VSync in the game. When run like that, if Aero is enabled on Windows 7 (and 8 can't disable it anyway), the Windows Desktop Window Manager thingy will prevent tearing. I found that in some games that have the issue and are strangely bad with VSync enabled, this can make them feel as good as the games that don't have that issue.
> 
> I didn't test much with games that were annoying with VSync, so I might be confused. If someone could mention that this is wrong, that would be nice.


Hmm, have my doubts, but will give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## Norrie

Hi all this is my first post here.
Just got a LG 34UM95-P on Saturday to go with my trash can Mac Pro and PC.

The display is awesome for the audio editing / recording work I do but I think I may have a issue with the USB ports on the monitor and would like to ask a massive favour and see if anyone here could test something for me ?

My issue is that I have the display connected over thunder bolt to the Mac Pro and then I put a USB self powered drive or SSD in a enclosure connected to the USB 3 port.

I can then see the drive but can't use it

I can use it if I use a USB data + power cable and connect to 2 ports on the monitor then the drives work fine.

Spoke with LG today and they told me that some drives will need external power but I have tried 6 different drives in various enclosures and still the same issue.

Has any one else ran into this problem or could perhaps please test it with a few USB 3 self powered drives?

I've tried Samsung evo SSD's in various enclosures OCZ vertex 460 drives in various enclosures , WD my passports , WD elements , oand a load of other various drives but all the same issue unless they are mains powered or I use the double cable.

Pen drives seem to work fine as do keyboard or mouse.

I am a bit concerned that I may have a issue with the voltage running to the USB ports as I didn't have this problem with my LG 29EA93
For example a Vertex ower Consumption of.... Idle: 0.6W, Active: 2.70W. The USB ports on the display say 5v so this should be ok ?

Would really appreciate if anyone else could test there ports with a few drives?

Thanks to all for any help.

Oh and for anyone interested in seeing the monitor in my setup it is here
https://www.facebook.com/Norrie.Christie.Drums/media_set?set=a.383906558416719.1073741832.100003921334468&type=1


----------



## mva5580

So here's my (somewhat) funny story with this monitor.

After being resigned to being "patient" and waiting it out.....Fry's had it today. Of course being who I am, I couldn't resist so I took it home. Got it all hooked up, turned down the brightness/contrast a little, and started firing up games to see how I felt about it. World of Warcraft, Diablo 3, Minecraft, Skyrim, Crusader Kings 2, and Battlefield 4, and Civilization V specifically.

My initial impression had been "Eh, it's nice, but I don't really think it's ~$1,000 nice." So after a little while I decided to box it up and most likely return it tomorrow. I hook up my prior monitor (no slouch, a Dell 3008wfp,) and as I go back to some of those games on a 30" screen at 2560 x 1600 my impression turns into "Wow, this feels a lot more claustrophobic than it did 30 minutes ago." I mess around with it a little bit more, think about it, and once again the 34UM95 is hooked up. I'll now give it some more time to gauge what I truly think, but I'm starting to wonder if there's no going back after using this resolution/ultra wide display. I guess there's an immersion level there that I just didn't really feel until I experienced it.

We'll see how it goes.....


----------



## jon6113

Which Fry's had it today?


----------



## mva5580

Phoenix AZ


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mva5580*
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if there's no going back after using this resolution/ultra wide display.


This is pretty much the most negative aspect of this ratio. I can't go back, and that will kinda suck if the manufacturers don't continue to keep releasing innovative successors in this ratio (GSync, FreeSync, higher resolutions, higher refresh, etc...)


----------



## mva5580

Sorry about the flash.


----------



## jon6113

How are you liking it now?


----------



## mva5580

Well I think I'm going to take a few more days before I have a final opinion, but I was enjoying it last night. Like I said it was pretty weird how much of a different I noticed going back to the smaller ratio, it just felt so constricted. And using my 22" monitor at work.....I feel like I'm using an iPhone for my PC screen lol. I want to mess around with it some more before I make a final decision. But I think it's going to be hard to go back.


----------



## Kuhne

It a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mva5580*
> 
> Well I think I'm going to take a few more days before I have a final opinion, but I was enjoying it last night. Like I said it was pretty weird how much of a different I noticed going back to the smaller ratio, it just felt so constricted. And using my 22" monitor at work.....I feel like I'm using an iPhone for my PC screen lol. I want to mess around with it some more before I make a final decision. But I think it's going to be hard to go back.


Also my issue with this monitor, I really liked it but the biggest issue will be going back to a regular display. I'm sure it's great for video editing too and I will try my hand at that at some point as it is something I used to be pretty big on years ago. With a new baby now I'm sure I'll have enough to edit as I'm shooting her every day.

The reality is I bought this for gaming and I can't see myself playing in any other monitor now and I'm realistically concerned as I think this might have ruined gaming for me if it isn't 21:9


----------



## CBZ323

Haha that's funny. Last night I was thinking the same and as soon as I fired up a game I was happy again.

The only issue is with those old games that dont have a 21:9 aspect ratio AND will not allow you to put black bars on the side, so it's just streched out.

Now I'm starting to notice that having a less conventional aspect ratio is not very well supported by older games and some dont give you the option to set it manually 

However, all recent (2 > years old) support this resolution and I dont see it being dropped in the near future.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Haha that's funny. Last night I was thinking the same and as soon as I fired up a game I was happy again.
> 
> The only issue is with those old games that dont have a 21:9 aspect ratio AND will not allow you to put black bars on the side, so it's just streched out.
> 
> Now I'm starting to notice that having a less conventional aspect ratio is not very well supported by older games and some dont give you the option to set it manually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, all recent (2 > years old) support this resolution and I dont see it being dropped in the near future.


My AOC 21:9 which is an LG panel has a setting to change the scaling to exact (I can't remember the exact name) and it wasn't on by default. Try looking for it


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> My AOC 21:9 which is an LG panel has a setting to change the scaling to exact (I can't remember the exact name) and it wasn't on by default. Try looking for it


Can you elaborate more? How do you do that, in the monitor's menu?

I'd like to play around with that because it might make older games look great!

EDIT: is it the 1:1 ratio option on the menu?


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Can you elaborate more? How do you do that, in the monitor's menu?
> I'd like to play around with that because it might make older games look great!
> 
> EDIT: is it the 1:1 ratio option on the menu?


Yeah. I believe it is. I'm not at my monitor now though


----------



## Kuhne

The monitor does pretty good as 2560 x 1440 in games that don't support it tho. Just make sure you go to the monitor menu and don't choose the "wide" option as that seems to be the default and it stretches everything. If you switch it to normal you will get black bars on 16:9 resolutions.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhne*
> 
> The monitor does pretty good as 2560 x 1440 in games that don't support it tho. Just make sure you go to the monitor menu and don't choose the "wide" option as that seems to be the default and it stretches everything. If you switch it to normal you will get black bars on 16:9 resolutions.


Thanks!

That's what i was missing till now, because 2560x1440 got stretched automatically. thanks!


----------



## zerobahamut

I swear that BH Photo is just testing my patience as they just sent me the 5th notification for a delay...saying they now do not know when they will have it in AND THEY ALREADY CHARGED MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT 2 MONTHS AGO.


----------



## Kuhne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> That's what i was missing till now, because 2560x1440 got stretched automatically. thanks!


Awesome, nice to see you got it working the way you want it, whenever you have the chance post up more screenshots of what you are playing! Even 3440x 1440 screenshots are a whole new experience when watching them in this monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerobahamut*
> 
> I swear that BH Photo is just testing my patience as they just sent me the 5th notification for a delay...saying they now do not know when they will have it in AND THEY ALREADY CHARGED MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT 2 MONTHS AGO.


I was in the same boat as you but then I was lucky enough to find one in stock in a store just blocks from the house. Since my b&h order was international they charged my credit card instantly. I also purchased a warranty from them. The good news is they were awesome when I requested a refund, they refunded both the money of the display and the extended warranty, no questions asked. If anything they were sorry that they weren't able to get them in stock sooner. So don't worry about being charged to your paypal account, you can get it back with a simple email.


----------



## kskwerl

Is there a general consensus on the color calibration of this monitor? Like the settings people are using?


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Is there a general consensus on the color calibration of this monitor? Like the settings people are using?


There never is. If you don't have a calibrator you're never getting accurate results as settings will vary from panel to panel.


----------



## mega killer

for those who want g-sync i will wait free sync its better and i think nividia will support it with another name


----------



## GeneralKP

Love the monitor but the back light bleeding on this monitor is extreme... Not sure if I just got a bad one... Is anyone else having issues with bleeding backlight?


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneralKP*
> 
> 
> 
> Love the monitor but the back light bleeding on this monitor is extreme... Not sure if I just got a bad one... Is anyone else having issues with bleeding backlight?


That's pretty much what the two of mine looked like while I had them..


----------



## GeneralKP

Did you return them because of this?


----------



## DarthPotatoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiekhan*
> 
> Yeah mine is calibrated with an u1 Display Pro.
> 
> The IPS glow is there like in every IPS display but it's not in your face or annoying. It's one of those things you automatically ignore in practice. It's not bad either though I've seen pics of bad bleed from people. Those need to e returned for sure.


Any chance you could post your settings? I would greatly appreciate it =D


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneralKP*
> 
> 
> 
> Love the monitor but the back light bleeding on this monitor is extreme... Not sure if I just got a bad one... Is anyone else having issues with bleeding backlight?


Mine looks a lot like that, but it's really not noticeable once you are using it. Unless I am in a completely dark screen, I don't notice any bleeding.


----------



## robbiekhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPotatoe*
> 
> Any chance you could post your settings? I would greatly appreciate it =D


My settings are controlled by the hardware LUT and the calibration software from LG so they would not be of any benefit to any other panel as every panel is different.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneralKP*
> 
> Did you return them because of this?


No, I had a few issues with it which are detailed within the last page of posts or so.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneralKP*
> 
> Did you return them because of this?


I bought two of these at Frys a couple weeks ago for $899. Overall, I loved the image quality. It had among the best black levels and colors I've seen, though I wasn't able to measure with my colorimeter how accurate the colors actually are. Either way, the perception of quality or punch is slightly diminished by the light AG coating - especially when next to my glossy IPS, the much cheaper but formidable Dell S2240M. I'm not a fan of any level of AG coating, but it is a bit more tolerable on this monitor. The only thing that was immediately disappointing were white levels at any luminosity setting - possibly a sign that the static contrast ratio is not all that high. Note that I often work with monitors as high end as the Sony PVM-1741A OLED in video and movie production. Both monitors suffered very minimal light bleed and/or IPS glow everywhere except the lower left and right corners where there was a strong 3" or so orange glow that even at 90cd/m2 was quite noticeable. Motion blur was as expected for a 60Hz monitor if not a little better than typical. Even more impressive was the lack of any ghosting and overdrive artifacts until pixel overdrive was set to HIGH in the menu. Now on to the glaring issues. With both monitors there was a consistent, strange anomaly where the monitor would, after a period of time, auto change the brightness setting. It was as if the auto brightness setting would never actually turn off. If it was at 100/100, it would look appropriately bright but turn dim after a period of time I did not measure. The brightness (luminosity) level would reset to normal upon making any change to the brightness (luminosity) value but again auto switch after a short and seemingly consistent period of time. If it was at 30/100 the same thing would happen. On the first monitor, there was a loose piece of hardware of some sort rattling around inside as I installed the monitor. I didn't know what it was, so I exchanged it for another monitor, not willing to risk it. The second monitor did not have any loose hardware inside but instead had a stuck green pixel almost right in the center of the screen. I couldn't get it to go away through any of the methods found through Google, so I returned it and did not get another. The input lag seemed pretty bad. I wasn't able to measure it, so the sluggishness I felt may have been due to the substantial increase in resolution over the 1080p screens I'm used to. Obviously my Asus VG248QE is far faster than any IPS, but even my Dell S2240M feels far more responsive than this LG. I use a Corsiar M65 at 2400dpi on a Saitek Cyborg V5 mouse pad with windows mouse precision turned off and windows mouse speed at the default value. Some key points I'd like to see addressed in an in depth, technical review is exact input lag performance and static contrast ratio both out of the box and while calibrated to 6500k @ 120cd/m2 and 5000k @ 90cd/m2. Hopefully TFT Central is able to do a review soon. For now, I'm going to wait for such a review and to see what other manufactures have in store for 21:9 as I do love it - especially for video editing. 60Hz is a little annoying in games when accustomed to 144Hz, but it's not so bad that I can't get used to it. The worst part about 60Hz to me is screen tearing when Vsync isn't enabled. Some games feel awful with Vsync at 60Hz and some feel fine. I played through the entirety of Wolfenstein New Order on this monitor with Vsync 1 frame buffer and it felt fine. F.E.A.R. 1 also felt fine. Battlefield 4 felt a little sluggish with Vsync on at 60fps which could be due to a slightly increased frame render time relative to more primitive games. Borderlands 2 felt fine Vsynced @ 60. 21:9 high refresh IPS with Gsync is the dream, next to OLED.

I use the following sites and media to test and judge image quality of my monitors. I also use a Spyder 3 Pro to calibrate my displays to 5000k, 90cd/m2 as I work and play under very dim, controlled lighting. 5000k is easier on the eyes in dim lighting and makes it easier to sleep if I'm gaming or working late. I find 6500k to be too blue and too garish in a dimly lit environment.
• http://www.testufo.c...s=960&pursuit=0
• http://tft.vanity.dk...Test_scale.html
• http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/
• Spears and Munsil Blu-ray discs Volume 1 and 2

I still have a ton of very high resolution, properly scaled 21:9 wallpapers and photos if anyone wants them. A handful of which I took/created/edited myself with my Canon T2i. I'll use WeTransfer and post the download link here to share.


----------



## Spox

Thank you for sharing your experience with this monitor, Eyesoftheraven!







+rep.

I've also been using the Asus VG248QE with G-sync for about 6 months now. I think I would prefer a 21:9, 34"+ screen even if it means a 60hz refresh rate and no g-sync. ULMB wasn't a game changer for me. While the ufo tests showed a dramatic difference in motion blur between on and off, my in-game experiences wen't so noticeable. Even when I could achieve a steady 120fps+, I could hardly tell a difference in first-person-shooters. The only game I turn on ULMB is for Path of Exlie. It adds an almost 3D effect when the image is so smooth.

G-sync is great and works as advertised. I would however like to address a phrase I read a lot regarding g-sync, "40fps feels like 60fps." Not true in my experience. 40fps still feels and looks like 40fps, but the transition between 40 and 60 is stutter-free.

I know these comments should probably belong in a G-sync thread, but I figured if you're in the market for a monitor like this LG, you're probably considering g-sync, and might appreciate my 2c.

I told myself I wouldn't upgrade for at least 3 years since purchasing my pc,







(excluding the Oculus,) but this monitor is so tempting!


----------



## vargus14

Right now i am using a Panasonic Plasma VT30 55" TV I am sitting around 5-6ft away from. The blacks are fantastic as they should be and I use The Smooth Video Project embeded with MPCHC, MadVR, FDDSHOW and many other filters that come in the executable. What The SVProject does is turn whatever video you are watching in increases the frame rate from say 24fps, 25fps, 30fps to 60fps or whatever your monitors refresh rate is. Let me tell you a 24-30fps video played at 60fps looks soo much smoother and the picture quality with the combination of MadVR and the other enhancers makes a 15gb MKV copy of "lets use Avatar as a example" look better then playing the bluray disc in a stand alone player..... and not just a little bit better. Certain 1080p MKV's can bring my 2600k at 4738mhz to its knees. Also if I turn up too much stuff in MadVR I can use 100% of one of my 1330mhz core and 2000mhz mem SLI'ed EVGA GTX 770 Classified 4gb cards causing major frame drops or complete lockups of the movie.

I also wanted to note that the UM95 34" 3440-1440 21:9 Monitor has 2.4 times the pixels of a 1080p monitor not 4 times the pixels of a 1080p monitor making it close to UHD resolution in a much better screen format for productivity , gaming and you cannot forget movie watching. Having 1.6 times less pixels then UHD makes it much much easier on video cards.

I have yet to push my SLI ACX cooled 4gb 770 classified cards to there true limits yet so I am pretty sure 4gb Classy 770's will be able to run my dream UM95 34" monitor with no problems whatsoever. Also you have to remember that running a resolution that much higher then 1080p you do not need to be running much anti aliasing at all let alone super sampling since it has concentrated pixels...I would say for every one 1080p pixel you will get 2 pixels on this dream of a monitor making 2xanti aliasing about all you would need if you need it at all.

Feel free to comment if you think my SLI'ed 770 4gb classified cards will or will not handle 3440-1440 @ 60hz.

I upgraded my 3.6 year old 2600k rigs SLI'ed 1gb EVGA gtx 560ti Superclocked cards at christmas time and i have yet to be able to afford a Panel with a higher resolution then 1080p.

I Also just flashed my LN2 bios on both cards with a with a power target of 115% over the standard 111% and I have the Classy voltage tuning software waiting in the wings for a time to use it. With no overclock and the power target set to 115% my primary card with a 92.7 ASIC rating runs at 1290 boost speed, my slave 77.7 ASIC rated card runs at 1245mhz boost speed.


----------



## Levelog

I was happy with my 2560x1080 29" until I saw this


----------



## kskwerl

Will this stand be able to hold the 34um95 on the bottom and my two 24 inch monitors on the top? Someone in the review said you can put the single mount on the bottom and dual mount on the top

Triple LCD Monitor Stand, Desk Mount, Free Standing with Optional b... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FPRFWOM/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_bBROtb1T47Q2W


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcmarksman*
> 
> yeah people that prefer to pay 10% of the cost are clearly idiots or kids....


Or, people who have been using multi-monitor set ups for 15 years, and would like to

spend $1500 on a single display instead of 3x$500 on inferior set up.

27 is too small.. 32", 34" plz..


----------



## kskwerl

calibrated my LG34UM95 today with the Spyder 4 Pro and its so much better than out of the box. Really loving this monitor!


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> calibrated my LG34UM95 today with the Spyder 4 Pro and its so much better than out of the box. Really loving this monitor!


Is it worth calibrating for someone who doesnt do image editing etc? is it really that noticeable?

I feel like getting all that expensive calibration tools to use it once is not worth it for me. Any thoughts?


----------



## CBZ323

I just saw the review on AnandTech: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8057/lg-34um95-monitor-review

I hope it's not duplicated


----------



## vargus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> calibrated my LG34UM95 today with the Spyder 4 Pro and its so much better than out of the box. Really loving this monitor!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Will this stand be able to hold the 34um95 on the bottom and my two 24 inch monitors on the top? Someone in the review said you can put the single mount on the bottom and dual mount on the top/quote]
> 
> KSKWERL,
> I think once you switch that dual mount to the top and the single mount to the bottom that stand should have no problem whatsoever holding what ever 2 other monitors you plan on teaming up with the UM95 as long as your other monitors have the same 100mm vesa mounting the UM95 has or 75mm vesa mounting. worst case scenario if your other monitors do not have 75or100mm vesa mounting holes I believe you can purchase a vesa adapter...but I doubt that.
> Before you purchase that mount from Amazon make sure you check www.Monoprice.com there prices on just about everything is great and wall mount prices are unbelievable. I needed a fully adjustable wall mount that would extend 3 or more feet from the wall for my 100+lb Panasonic Plasma VT30 55" 3DTV. Well Wallmart and Bestbuy along with Target and all of them were around $275 some a little less some a little more. Luckily I looked on Monoprice's website and found a even better wall mount then any of the 3 mainstream stores were selling for only $38.00 + around $8.00 shipping so I paid around 1/6th the price for a much better wall mount that has no play whatsoever and had a built in level on it and all the hardware you could possibly need. Also It adjust every way imaginable and best of all extends 3.5ft off that wall so when me and the wife are watching a movie in bed and I want to get immersed in the movie I move it from the flush position against the wall fully extended so it is hanging directly over our feet @ the bottom of the bed. Not bad for $46 compared to $275.
> 
> Also KSKWERL what kind of frame rates does your single GTX 780TI get with the UM95's 3440-1440 resolution in the latest games like BF4, Crysis3 and Metro Last Light? Your answer will give me a very good idea of how well my SLI'ed EVGA GTX 770 Classified 4gb ACX cooled cards powered by a 4.8-5.0ghz 2600k will handle the 3440-1440 resolution.
> Also have you tried overclocking the UM95's panel refresh rate on Display Port using Nvidia's custom resolution refresh rate tool in the NV control panel ? I am hoping it will hit 75HZ but I am not going to hold my breath on that. Thanks ahead of time for your response.


----------



## Caldeio

18 seconds input lag? my tv now has 21.3s of input lag so nice! lol


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> I just saw the review on AnandTech: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8057/lg-34um95-monitor-review
> 
> I hope it's not duplicated


thanks for sharing this review. I've been waiting for a good review and I like Andandtech. I'm surprised to see how fast the monitor actually is. I suppose then that the sluggishness I felt was iun fact due to the boost in pixels over my 1080p screens. I'll buy it again when it's cheaper or if anyone makes a glossy 21:9 that performs as good or better.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Just picked one up.. I do like the monitor, but gaming wise it doesn't seem as smooth as my older zr30w. Another strange thing is while running afterburner some Origin games won't run or crash while it's running.
I bought it from Microcenter they have a 30 day return policy no questions asked, so I can always take it back. I need more time with it and see what happens..


----------



## cwegrecki

Will I be able to run this monitor using the specs below? Dont want to waste my money if I cant run it properly. I want to get a better GPU but can only afford one and since my current monitor sucks there is no point in doing one without the other...

Intel I7 4770K
8 Gb Corsair Pro Ram
Gigabyte GTX 670 4GB OC
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4375#ov


----------



## robbiekhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwegrecki*
> 
> Will I be able to run this monitor using the specs below? Dont want to waste my money if I cant run it properly. I want to get a better GPU but can only afford one and since my current monitor sucks there is no point in doing one without the other...
> 
> Intel I7 4770K
> 8 Gb Corsair Pro Ram
> Gigabyte GTX 670 4GB OC
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4375#ov


Yes and if you run games at 2560x1080 you'd still get good quality. I played a bit of Wolfenstein at 2560 without issue. Obviously native is sharper but you can still easily get away with it.

My experience with LG UK support warranty service has been quite poor. See here:

http://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/28vyaw/so_i_was_really_pleased_with_my_lg_34_ultrawide/


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Just picked one up.. I do like the monitor, but gaming wise it doesn't seem as smooth as my older zr30w. Another strange thing is while running afterburner some Origin games won't run or crash while it's running.
> I bought it from Microcenter they have a 30 day return policy no questions asked, so I can always take it back. I need more time with it and see what happens..


Are you using the USB3 on the back? I think that made my computer crash, not 100% sure though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwegrecki*
> 
> Will I be able to run this monitor using the specs below? Dont want to waste my money if I cant run it properly. I want to get a better GPU but can only afford one and since my current monitor sucks there is no point in doing one without the other...
> 
> Intel I7 4770K
> 8 Gb Corsair Pro Ram
> Gigabyte GTX 670 4GB OC
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4375#ov


I think if you get a second GTX 670 4GB you will be fine. The good thing is that you have the 4GB model already which comes handy at high resolutions like this one.

For exaple, my GTX 780 3GB model runs out of vRAM with Watch_Dogs all maxed.


----------



## cwegrecki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiekhan*
> 
> Yes and if you run games at 2560x1080 you'd still get good quality. I played a bit of Wolfenstein at 2560 without issue. Obviously native is sharper but you can still easily get away with it.


Thanks I thought it might come to that (running at the lower 2560x1080) in some games that are really demanding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> I think if you get a second GTX 670 4GB you will be fine. The good thing is that you have the 4GB model already which comes handy at high resolutions like this one.
> 
> For exaple, my GTX 780 3GB model runs out of vRAM with Watch_Dogs all maxed.


@CBZ323 ^ Good to hear some real stats from people using it.

Would it be better to sell my current GPU later and upgrade or to have the Dual Card SLI 670's? I likely wont spend over $800-900 on a GPU? So...


----------



## ep45-ds3l

No. Haven't used any of the USB ports in the monitor. I also noticed while playing Metro LL at native resolution is a no go. After a minute or two both GPU's take a dive and start running about 20% or so per card in SLI and maybe 25-28 FPS. It's fine and GPU's at 95+% and then it's crap.. Have no idea what happens, just lose all performance.. I'm on the latest 340.43 Beta driver.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwegrecki*
> 
> Thanks I thought it might come to that (running at the lower 2560x1080) in some games that are really demanding.
> @CBZ323 ^ Good to hear some real stats from people using it.
> 
> Would it be better to sell my current GPU later and upgrade or to have the Dual Card SLI 670's? I likely wont spend over $800-900 on a GPU? So...


I' say keep your 670 while waiting for GTX 880 or 870.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Just a little comparison with my zr30w. The LG definitely has better blacks! lol

Need more testing.. Maybe I'll keep it.. FYI, since I had the monitors mirroring they both ran 2560x1440. Was just a quick comparison that is all..


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Just a little comparison with my zr30w. The LG definitely has better blacks! lol
> 
> Need more testing.. Maybe I'll keep it.. FYI, since I had the monitors mirroring they both ran 2560x1440. Was just a quick comparison that is all..


Aspect ratio looks squeezed on your LG. Is it set to 1:1 scaling within the OSD? Is BF4 set to 21:9 / 64:27 ?


----------



## batman900

Yeah that looks bad, all stretched like SD on a widescreen


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> Aspect ratio looks squeezed on your LG. Is it set to 1:1 scaling within the OSD? Is BF4 set to 21:9 / 64:27 ?


Aand facepalms. Just re-read the bit about: "2560x1440. Was just a quick comparison that is all"


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Sorry.. was just referencing black levels, not graphic quality.. Otherwise I would have ran both monitors at their native resolution separately.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Sorry.. was just referencing black levels, not graphic quality.. Otherwise I would have ran both monitors at their native resolution separately.


Yeah all good. I replied too hastily, lol. The monitor does have some of the best black levels I've seen. Photos hardly do it justice.


----------



## Deletive

Ugh It's really This or The AOC version or the TN ROG 1440p, 144hz rog monitor


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deletive*
> 
> Ugh It's really This or The AOC version or the TN ROG 1440p, 144hz rog monitor


I'd like to get the Swift as a replacement to my Asus 1080p 144Hz. I'm going to purchase another LG 21:9 when the price drops or when a superior model comes out.

Is that actually you in your photo? Reminds me of this from within The Artifice in Las Vegas.


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deletive*
> 
> Ugh It's really This or The AOC version or the TN ROG 1440p, 144hz rog monitor


Do you need hardware LUT? Will you calibrate the monitor?

If no, probably better off the with the AOC.


----------



## HarrisLam

Have been stalking this thread for a long time. I KNOW I won't be getting the monitor due to the price, I mean, not necessarily the price of the monitor itself, but the things you need along with it to make it work, you know, the GTX880, and then the new PSU, etc etc.

Even though the whole package is so expensive, it's still so tempting....I suppose I can convince myself to wait a bit longer for better quality models with less problems and better adoption of the resolution in newer games before making a move eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> Is that actually you in your photo? Reminds me of this from within The Artifice in Las Vegas.


That's not her (or him). The girl in the photo is a youtube singer, Sings well and looks good with no makeup on BUT, you know white girls can't live without makeups


----------



## MetalCase

Can anyone please with a none and bad Backlight Bleed LG 34UM95 tell me which month did your Monitor got made? You can check it behind your monitor. Because I want to know which one got bad Backlight Bleed and which one doesn't. My LG 34UM95 with bad Backlight Bleed is from April 2014, so I was wonder if the one before/from April 2014 also got bad BackLight Bleed. As far as I know someone on Hardforum.com says that they got info about LG recall the first batch of LG 34UM95 because of problem with them.

I RMA'ed my LG 34UM95 about 1.5 week ago and just got an e-mail yesterday that they didn't found any problem with my Monitor and so they'll send it back to me and should be arrive today in a few hours. I just don't understand how they can't find any problem with it when you can clearly see there is really bad Backlight Bleed on the left side of the monitor.

Here is some pictures of my monitor before I send it to RMA.

Link:


----------



## jon6113

Mine says June 2014 on the back and I have no backlight bleed.


----------



## Deletive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyesoftheraven*
> 
> I'd like to get the Swift as a replacement to my Asus 1080p 144Hz. I'm going to purchase another LG 21:9 when the price drops or when a superior model comes out.
> 
> Is that actually you in your photo? Reminds me of this from within The Artifice in Las Vegas.


No no, it's a famous Girl from a Band I like.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

May 2014. There is some backlight bleed as expected, but doesn't seem as bad as yours to me. Will they give you a new monitor for extensive backlight bleed?


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> May 2014. There is some backlight bleed as expected, but doesn't seem as bad as yours to me. Will they give you a new monitor for extensive backlight bleed?


Just got an email from them and they say they sent the monitor for repairing but LG couldn't find any problem with the monitor and everything is up to its standard. So they could refund or give me a new monitor







......this is a sad day.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Which are you doing? Refunding or getting a new one??


----------



## CBZ323

Mine is April 2014 and it has backlight bleeding. I don't find it to be a problem for my uses though.

Any more info on the recall? Is it because of the bleeding or a more serious issue?


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Which are you doing? Refunding or getting a new one??


Sorry I mean "they couldn't give me a refund or replacement".

Found out another user on another website also have same bad backlight bleed like mine and he also from April. Wonder if the one made on April is the bad one.


----------



## batman900

Gah I still really want one of these, I'm just not sure if I want to risk backlight bleed or the screen tear that comes with 60hz. hmmmm


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Gah I still really want one of these, I'm just not sure if I want to risk backlight bleed or the screen tear that comes with 60hz. hmmmm


I think the AOC version will be here in September or October and probably the bad backlight bleed will be fixed since I believe that they use the same panel like the LG and it's also cheaper than the LG.


----------



## keiko1

Has anyone ran assetto corsa on this monitor and if so how do it look ? A pic would be nice please


----------



## jon6113

I got mine at Fry's a couple of days ago. They had just received a large shipment in and they all say "June 2014" on the back. The guy at Fry's told me that the June 2014 and forward panels should have the backlight issue resolved.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiko1*
> 
> Has anyone ran assetto corsa on this monitor and if so how do it look ? A pic would be nice please


Dont have that game but if anyone wants to see screenshots of any of the games on my Steam Library just let me know.









That + BF4 and Watch_Dogs, that I already showed some screens.


----------



## batman900

Just ordered my 1080p version from BP. I'm half blind at close up so this is better. I've tried 1440p and couldn't read crap. Crossing my fingers no horrid backlight bleed.


----------



## coolbrezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Dont have that game but if anyone wants to see screenshots of any of the games on my Steam Library just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That + BF4 and Watch_Dogs, that I already showed some screens.


Show off







nice collection i think i may have 10 steam games prefer to buy the discs just me though.


----------



## CBZ323

haha I dont even have a DVD reader anymore!


----------



## Harjan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I got mine at Fry's a couple of days ago. They had just received a large shipment in and they all say "June 2014" on the back. The guy at Fry's told me that the June 2014 and forward panels should have the backlight issue resolved.


Thats good to hear!
Do you mind telling me what revision was noted on the box ? when you open the box up, on the little side flaps it will say : "Rev. ??"


----------



## ep45-ds3l

may 2014
Rev .02

Also.. does Grid Autosport not support 3440x1440 @60hz? Only 39 or 49hz are selectable..


----------



## Harjan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> may 2014
> Rev .02
> 
> Also.. does Grid Autosport not support 3440x1440 @60hz? Only 39 or 49hz are selectable..


Hmm i got MAY 2014 Rev. 01









do you got it connected by DP or HDMI ? Because i got it running at 3440x1440 at 60Hz on GRID Autosport.
Make sure you DON't have the monitor running at DP 1.2, that seems to make 60hz unselectable on my end.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Oh.. I have it on DP 1.2..


----------



## Harjan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Oh.. I have it on DP 1.2..


So did i, but when i changed the res to 3440 x 1440 at 60Hz, the screen started flickering,tearing and artifacting. As soon as i disabled DP 1.2 mode, all was fine.
Let me know if it helps at your end aswell









Btw this is my first IPS monitor, but am i correct in saying that this is backlight bleed ? :










The colours are amazing though, the bad thing about that is that is hard to enjoy the games as much on my tripple 24" TN setup as i used to


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harjan*
> 
> Btw this is my first IPS monitor, but am i correct in saying that this is backlight bleed ? :


In a dark room with the display showing a dark image, stand six or more feet away from the display with your head at screen height. If you can still see that, then that is bleed.

On the other hand, if you can only see it up close and it moves as you move your head in relation the screen, then that is IPS glow.

Bleed is bad (though it's up to each person how much they will tolerate). Glow, meanwhile, is just inherent to IPS and nothing can be done about it.


----------



## stenlockholm

Just received 2 of these, can't wait to use them.
Anyone has any experience with these side by side? I'm thinking it might be better to put them above each other, my neck's gonna hurt flicking left and right


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stenlockholm*
> 
> Just received 2 of these, can't wait to use them.
> Anyone has any experience with these side by side? I'm thinking it might be better to put them above each other, my neck's gonna hurt flicking left and right


Oh grats on the monitor! Btw can you help me check when your monitor is made? You can see it behind the monitor. It should say something like "April 2014".

Thanks for help.


----------



## CBZ323

I think definitely one on top of the other. This monitor is too wide to have two side by side.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stenlockholm*
> 
> Just received 2 of these, can't wait to use them.
> Anyone has any experience with these side by side? I'm thinking it might be better to put them above each other, my neck's gonna hurt flicking left and right


Stack em an post pics!


----------



## MonarchX

What is so special about these models, aside from their 21:9 format? They aren't any better than any other IPS monitor, are they?

*Eizo Foris FG2421 FTW!!!* Vega can confirm! It ain't perfect, but there isn't a single better monitor out there, with exception of maybe some CRT models and plasma HDTV models. FG2421 is the most valuable component of my entire setup. I would rather have a GTX 680 and this monitor than any other monitor and a GTX 780 Ti if I were forced to choose and stick with whatever I chose forever. You can't beat the perfect combination of high contrast ratio and backlight strobing @ 120Hz. There are known defects and input lag is at maximum acceptable value of 19ms. Any higher input lag and I'd be unhappy, so I am not sure how Vega is handling is with additional SLI input lag + possible V-Sync input lag. Its the only advantage VG248QE had over FG2421, but the picture was beyond bad, beyond terrible too!

Vega, seeing how you like the best and the greatest, I think you should go for Eizo's 3D Satellite Imagery Industrial monitor that uses the same exact panel as Eizo Foris FG2421, but probably has 0 defects, working 3D, and costs some $6K







.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What is so special about these models, aside from their 21:9 format? They aren't any better than any other IPS monitor, are they?
> 
> *Eizo Foris FG2421 FTW!!!* Vega can confirm! It ain't perfect, but there isn't a single better monitor out there, with exception of maybe some CRT models and plasma HDTV models. FG2421 is the most valuable component of my entire setup. I would rather have a GTX 680 and this monitor than any other monitor and a GTX 780 Ti if I were forced to choose and stick with whatever I chose forever. You can't beat the perfect combination of high contrast ratio and backlight strobing @ 120Hz. There are known defects and input lag is at maximum acceptable value of 19ms. Any higher input lag and I'd be unhappy, so I am not sure how Vega is handling is with additional SLI input lag + possible V-Sync input lag. Its the only advantage VG248QE had over FG2421, but the picture was beyond bad, beyond terrible too!
> 
> Vega, seeing how you like the best and the greatest, I think you should go for Eizo's 3D Satellite Imagery Industrial monitor that uses the same exact panel as Eizo Foris FG2421, but probably has 0 defects, working 3D, and costs some $6K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Because not everyone plays video games like you.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What is so special about these models, aside from their 21:9 format? They aren't any better than any other IPS monitor, are they?
> 
> *Eizo Foris FG2421 FTW!!!* Vega can confirm! It ain't perfect, but there isn't a single better monitor out there, with exception of maybe some CRT models and plasma HDTV models. FG2421 is the most valuable component of my entire setup. I would rather have a GTX 680 and this monitor than any other monitor and a GTX 780 Ti if I were forced to choose and stick with whatever I chose forever. You can't beat the perfect combination of high contrast ratio and backlight strobing @ 120Hz. There are known defects and input lag is at maximum acceptable value of 19ms. Any higher input lag and I'd be unhappy, so I am not sure how Vega is handling is with additional SLI input lag + possible V-Sync input lag. Its the only advantage VG248QE had over FG2421, but the picture was beyond bad, beyond terrible too!
> 
> Vega, seeing how you like the best and the greatest, I think you should go for Eizo's 3D Satellite Imagery Industrial monitor that uses the same exact panel as Eizo Foris FG2421, but probably has 0 defects, working 3D, and costs some $6K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Because not everyone plays video games like you.


Also, for people who primarily game like I do, want a nice widescreen aspect ratio for flight sims, racing and wargaming and the like. I don't have a 21:9 monitor yet; still waiting to see the AOC and the Dell. But these are the monitors I will likely choose. That Foris monitor is a NO GO for *MY* purposes.

The LG and hopefully the others would perform nicely for *MY* needs.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What is so special about these models, aside from their 21:9 format? They aren't any better than any other IPS monitor, are they?
> 
> *Eizo Foris FG2421 FTW!!!* Vega can confirm! It ain't perfect, but there isn't a single better monitor out there, with exception of maybe some CRT models and plasma HDTV models. FG2421 is the most valuable component of my entire setup. I would rather have a GTX 680 and this monitor than any other monitor and a GTX 780 Ti if I were forced to choose and stick with whatever I chose forever. You can't beat the perfect combination of high contrast ratio and backlight strobing @ 120Hz. There are known defects and input lag is at maximum acceptable value of 19ms. Any higher input lag and I'd be unhappy, so I am not sure how Vega is handling is with additional SLI input lag + possible V-Sync input lag. Its the only advantage VG248QE had over FG2421, but the picture was beyond bad, beyond terrible too!
> 
> Vega, seeing how you like the best and the greatest, I think you should go for Eizo's 3D Satellite Imagery Industrial monitor that uses the same exact panel as Eizo Foris FG2421, but probably has 0 defects, working 3D, and costs some $6K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I feel like you are in the best section here to talk about the FG2421. They are completely different monitors for different audiences, so thanks for the sales pitch but that's not what this thread is about.


The 32UM95 monitors are IPS panels at a 3440x1440 resolution, so the 21:9 aspect ratio version of the 2560x1440 monitors. 
The FG 2421 is a 1080p monitor with a high refresh rate and a VA panel.

As you might have noticed there are not many similarities between the two, I'm not really sure why you decided to go on such a lengthy detour on here.


----------



## MonarchX

To increase awareness!


----------



## General Fumoffu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> To increase awareness!


No thanks .


----------



## robbiekhan

There is no awareness to be made here. Simply put there is no contest between a 1080P monitor and 1440P in this segment. I have the LG 29EB93 which is excellent while my 34UM95 is away being replaced/refunded and I source a non bleed ridden one.


----------



## Tephnos

Haha, no one who is interested in this monitor cares about that one, buddy.


----------



## stenlockholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalCase*
> 
> Oh grats on the monitor! Btw can you help me check when your monitor is made? You can see it behind the monitor. It should say something like "April 2014".
> 
> Thanks for help.


"May 2014"


----------



## stenlockholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Stack em an post pics!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> I think definitely one on top of the other. This monitor is too wide to have two side by side.


Thinking of ordering a stand, but i'm used to a triple 22" screen config,
Side by Side wouldn't be such a big difference, but i'm probably going to stack them, and add 2 more 22" screens left and right of them. ( the 22" screens are 120 hz, can't really miss them)
I'll post pictures of possible combo's once i get home


----------



## antivanity

Spoke with B&H today. Asked them where i was in queue as i had ordered on the 14th of May. This was his response:
Quote:


> Ben W: Unfortunately we do not yet know as the delivery did not occur yet. We will keep you updated by email as the status of your order changes.


So it looks like LG has yet to send B&H any product yet.


----------



## gdmaddog

Late to this party, but here's my info from B&H (who just changed their site from reading "June 30th" to "July 7th" this morning). Excerpt from my brief chat with Customer Service just now:
Quote:


> gdmaddog: Order #: XXXXXXXXX placed on 5/06/2014
> gdmaddog: Trying to get a handle on what is happening between LG and B&H, more for my own sanity than anything else. Obviously excited to see this order fulfilled, but would love to even know if any have been received and I'm simply not next in line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazer S: I do see that we are expecting a shipment on or around 07/07/14.
> Lazer S: Your order shall be covered within that shipment.
> Lazer S: Hope this happens.
> Lazer S: You can expect to receive a tracking number via email as soon as it ships out.
> gdmaddog: That would be the 3rd date I've seen on the site - is it real, or merely another estimate?
> gdmaddog: dont mean to be too blunt about it, just desperate for info
> Lazer S: I understand you, that is fine. Unfortunately it is also just an estimate.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdmaddog*
> 
> Late to this party, but here's my info from B&H (who just changed their site from reading "June 30th" to "July 7th" this morning). Excerpt from my brief chat with Customer Service just now:


Just cancel and buy from Adorama....I got mine from them and they were awesome.

http://www.adorama.com/LO34UM95P.html?gclid=CjkKEQjwlcSdBRD3wva3-KOAo80BEiQAjNIhiUIl0KSBTB6PcC-2dF0mGL4LjqZqWxp5bAYxK5PmLrPw_wcB


----------



## gdmaddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Just cancel and buy from Adorama....I got mine from them and they were awesome.
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/LO34UM95P.html?gclid=CjkKEQjwlcSdBRD3wva3-KOAo80BEiQAjNIhiUIl0KSBTB6PcC-2dF0mGL4LjqZqWxp5bAYxK5PmLrPw_wcB


Per your link:

" Please note: This item is currently back-ordered by the manufacturer. Although we have no estimated time of arrival for this item, you can order it now and it will ship as soon as it arrives. Your card will only be charged once item is shipped. "

Seems they are also out at the moment (and have been for a bit if their website is accurate)


----------



## l88bastar

Well that doth sucketh! Well you can pay $100 to newegg now or wait until seiki releases the 40" 60hz 4ks in early 2015 and buy my used 34um95 then


----------



## Gamer2210

I made an order on amazon, and after harrassing the customer support constantly... I finally got them to say they are getting a shipment from LG "very soon".
After I asked if it would arrive before August, the customer support dude said he's very optimistic that it would arrive before then.

So I guess that's not too bad.


----------



## zerobahamut

Guys I just cancelled my order with B&H...completely sick of the delays. Ordered it from newegg and will be receiving it tomorrow via UPS delivery.









It's what I should have done from the start. Never pre-ordering with B&H ever again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Well that doth sucketh! Well you can pay $100 to newegg now or wait until seiki releases the 40" 60hz 4ks in early 2015 and buy my used 34um95 then


Actually with B&H's tax and shipping the price difference was $30 lol


----------



## ep45-ds3l

You're going to love your new monitor!


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerobahamut*
> 
> Guys I just cancelled my order with B&H...completely sick of the delays. Ordered it from newegg and will be receiving it tomorrow via UPS delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what I should have done from the start. Never pre-ordering with B&H ever again.
> Actually with B&H's tax and shipping the price difference was $30 lol


The reason I'm waiting for my pre-order from amazon is because I'm hoping the delay is due to shipping the June Version of the monitor where they fixed all the issues people have been talking about in this thread.
I really hope your monitor has none of the issues, though.

Edit: grammar


----------



## zerobahamut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Well that doth sucketh! Well you can pay $100 to newegg now or wait until seiki releases the 40" 60hz 4ks in early 2015 and buy my used 34um95 then


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer2210*
> 
> The reason I'm waiting for my pre-order from amazon is because I'm hoping the delay is due to shipping the June Version of the monitor where they fixed all the issues people have been talking about in this thread.
> I really hope your monitor has none of the issues, though.
> 
> Edit: grammar


I am hoping it does not suffer those issues as well. I will report back tomorrow with what I find and pics of course


----------



## batman900

Just got my UM65 hooked up. "Yes I wanted 1080p it's easier for me to see." Picked it up from beachcamera.com while it was on sale for 599 with free 2 day shipping + no tax.

I LOVE this monitor. Mine has zero light bleed and no dead pixels. On the side of the box it says "REV .02" so maybe it's a tad newer.

The only thing I have to get used to now is the darn 60hz. It's soooooo choppy compared to my Benq and I notice a slight bit of delay. All of this was expected though. I'm sure in a couple days I will forget about all that. Btw the stand is effing LOW!! What the heck were they thinking? Oh well


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Just got my UM65 hooked up. "Yes I wanted 1080p it's easier for me to see." Picked it up from beachcamera.com while it was on sale for 599 with free 2 day shipping + no tax.
> 
> I LOVE this monitor. Mine has zero light bleed and no dead pixels. On the side of the box it says "REV .02" so maybe it's a tad newer.
> 
> The only thing I have to get used to now is the darn 60hz. It's soooooo choppy compared to my Benq and I notice a slight bit of delay. All of this was expected though. I'm sure in a couple days I will forget about all that. Btw the stand is effing LOW!! What the heck were they thinking? Oh well


I have not noticed any delay or mouse lag on my 34um95.. Different screen though..


----------



## zinfinion

prad.de review is up: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2014/test-lg-34um95-p.html

tl;dr: It behaves as an IPS panel is wont to do. No surprises, no gotchas, just a solid IPS all around.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I have not noticed any delay or mouse lag on my 34um95.. Different screen though..


Did you also previously have a 120hz 1ms monitor? After using that for a long period of time you should be able to notice it.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Did you also previously have a 120hz 1ms monitor? After using that for a long period of time you should be able to notice it.


Nope.. had a 30" zr30w IPS.. But, you should have known going from a 120hz 1mn TN to a 60hz 14ms IPS is definitely going to be a change..


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Nope.. had a 30" zr30w IPS.. But, you should have known going from a 120hz 1mn TN to a 60hz 14ms IPS is definitely going to be a change..


Yeah... I stated that I was prepared for it in my original post. I only commented on the fact as part of my review.


----------



## zerobahamut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Yeah... I stated that I was prepared for it in my original post. I only commented on the fact as part of my review.


Before this monitor I was using triple screen 23in ASUS VG236HE 120hz monitors so this should definitely be interesting to transition to...

I am just completely sick of the constant driver and game issues that come with triple screen that it am hoping this is the solution


----------



## zerobahamut

Ok heres the verdict. I must have gotten EXTREMELY LUCKY. I have just your typical IPS glow, almost NO BACKBLEED.
The monitor is absolutely beautiful, but there is a couple of things you should know. When you first receive the monitor you need to enable the Display port 1.2 on the monitor as well as the high response rate in order to achieve a proper 60hz display. The monitor does feel somewhat sluggish coming from three 120hz screens, but nothing I will not get used to after a week.

My monitor was produced in MAY and says its *REV.02*

Here are some images that I took with my iPhone. The images were taken during the day and there is a window to the left of my monitor hence the light you may see in the video/images.





*Some screenshots of WoW*






I took three videos with my phone of gameplay. I am running dual GTX 670 4gb cards in SLI and I can pretty much max out any game. The three games tested were Battlefield 4, Titanfall and Crysis 3. Be warned I was playing with an xbox one controller so I am terrible in the gameplay lol

**Note: These were just uploaded so HD might not be available yet*

*Titanfall*






*Crysis 3*





*Battlefield 4*


----------



## Nvidia ATI

@zerobahamut. I "envy" you!







How much did you pay for it?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Holy fan noise in that Titanfall video.. lol


----------



## zerobahamut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> @zerobahamut. I "envy" you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you pay for it?


i ended up paying $1k shipped. VERY HAPPY WITH THE SCREEN!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Holy fan noise in that Titanfall video.. lol


LOL sorry I'm using AP-15's which really are not that loud, but seem magnified in the video I swear lolz


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerobahamut*
> 
> i ended up paying $1k shipped. VERY HAPPY WITH THE SCREEN!
> 
> LOL sorry I'm using AP-15's which really are not that loud, but seem magnified in the video I swear lolz


Where on the box does it say Rev 2?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Top side flap, and back of the monitor.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerobahamut*
> 
> i ended up paying $1k shipped. VERY HAPPY WITH THE SCREEN!
> 
> LOL sorry I'm using AP-15's which really are not that loud, but seem magnified in the video I swear lolz


That's a good price considering the resolution. I have signed up for Newegg to notify me when the monitors get back in stock. Do you notice any ghosting when you scroll on this website? I am specifically looking at the issue I notice with my U3014 which produces a ghost image of the text when scrolling (perhaps due to excessive overdrive). I get a light trail of the characters when they are located in a gray background (such as on this website)


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Is it confirmed that there is a halt in the production of these monitor due to the backlight bleeding problems?


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerobahamut*
> 
> Ok heres the verdict. I must have gotten EXTREMELY LUCKY. I have NO BACKLIGHT BLEED at all, just your typical IPS glow.
> The monitor is absolutely beautiful, but there is a couple of things you should know. When you first receive the monitor you need to enable the Display port 1.2 on the monitor as well as the high response rate in order to achieve a proper 60hz display. The monitor does feel somewhat sluggish coming from three 120hz screens, but nothing I will not get used to after a week.


Hey, congrats man! enjoy the monitor!
I'll be waiting for mine to ship from Amazon.


----------



## zerobahamut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> That's a good price considering the resolution. I have signed up for Newegg to notify me when the monitors get back in stock. Do you notice any ghosting when you scroll on this website? I am specifically looking at the issue I notice with my U3014 which produces a ghost image of the text when scrolling (perhaps due to excessive overdrive). I get a light trail of the characters when they are located in a gray background (such as on this website)


Nope I don't notice any ghosting at all. I am using a Razer Deathadder 2014 at 5000dpi and there is no ghosting.







Hope that helps


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerobahamut*
> 
> Nope I don't notice any ghosting at all. I am using a Razer Deathadder 2014 at 5000dpi and there is no ghosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps


Yeah, that helps. Thanks!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> That's a good price considering the resolution. I have signed up for Newegg to notify me when the monitors get back in stock. Do you notice any ghosting when you scroll on this website? I am specifically looking at the issue I notice with my U3014 which produces a ghost image of the text when scrolling (perhaps due to excessive overdrive). I get a light trail of the characters when they are located in a gray background (such as on this website)


The U3014 is known for having bad overshoot ghosting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Is it confirmed that there is a halt in the production of these monitor due to the backlight bleeding problems?


I doubt it. Monitors are hard to fill orders at first, they are complicated and take awhile to make. I would imagine it's still luck of the draw (or even some people's lighting making backlight bleeding more apparent than others). Backlight bleeding has been a problem on many IPS monitors since Day 1, and you always see claims of "The new revision fixes it!".


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The U3014 is known for having bad overshoot ghosting.
> I doubt it. Monitors are hard to fill orders at first, they are complicated and take awhile to make. I would imagine it's still luck of the draw (or even some people's lighting making backlight bleeding more apparent than others). Backlight bleeding has been a problem on many IPS monitors since Day 1, and you always see claims of "The new revision fixes it!".


Thanks for the information. It is unfortunate that Dell can ruin an otherwise great monitor with aggressive overdrive settings. I plan to sell my U3014 and pick up this monitor when it becomes available.


----------



## zerobahamut

Update: It was brought to my attention to look at the back of the physical monitor to tell when it was made as far as the revision. According to my monitor it is *REV02* and it was manufactured in *June 2014* for those that may need this information.

So if you order from Newegg, they are sending the REV02 and June productions with the backlight bleed issue resolved from LG


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Mine is May Rev 02.. Did LG confirm the Rev 02 to have less backlight bleed? I also wonder what else this revision fixed?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Mine is May Rev 02.. Did LG confirm the Rev 02 to have less backlight bleed? I also wonder what else this revision fixed?


This happens every single monitor release. All IPS or LED-based monitors will be hit or miss for backlight bleed and a good chunk of people don't understand the difference of backlight bleed and IPS glow making it even harder to compare.

Soon as a couple people RMA/exchange a monitor and get a newer build date, they post that it was fixed. In reality, it's still just luck of the draw and always has been with this technology. I would take it with a grain of salt until LG officially states they "fixed it", which they won't because it'd open them up to tons of RMAs and replacements. This whole thing started because someone stated an employee at some retail store claimed it was fixed in those revisions. Don't know about you but every retail employee i've ever talked to did not know much about the product in question.


----------



## CBZ323

Mine is April but also Rev2, so I wouldnt get very excited claiming Rev2 solved all issues because clearly that's not the case (mine has some blacklight as stated in previous posts).

This monitor came out in May and the April is already Rev 2, so did Rev1 even make it out at all? Anyone who owns the monitor can check if they have Rev1?


----------



## Wormburner

How much horsepower is required to run this at 3440 x 1440?

I am going to be running a 6GB 780 and am looking into getting this monitor as well. I play a lot of racing games and shooters, the extra real estate is appealing instead of using a triple screen.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## slothiraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wormburner*
> 
> How much horsepower is required to run this at 3440 x 1440?
> 
> I am going to be running a 6GB 780 and am looking into getting this monitor as well. I play a lot of racing games and shooters, the extra real estate is appealing instead of using a triple screen.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Well I'm not sure if this will help. but the amount of pixels in 3440x1440 is exactly in the middle of the amount of pixels in 2560x1440 and 5760X1080. So I'm guessing that if you look at benchmarks for games tested on 2560x1440 and 5760X1080 and average them you can approximate how much fps you'll get with 3440x1440. And then you can see if your card is powerful enough for max settings. A single 780 6gb should be fine for running games at 3440x1440, more so if its overclocked, but you may have to turn some settings down.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I'm running SLI 780's @1150mhz stock. It's almost 5 million pixels so I would say SLI is highly recommended. I'm sure someone in this forum has run benches with a single high end card..


----------



## Harjan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Mine is April but also Rev2, so I wouldnt get very excited claiming Rev2 solved all issues because clearly that's not the case (mine has some blacklight as stated in previous posts).
> 
> This monitor came out in May and the April is already Rev 2, so did Rev1 even make it out at all? Anyone who owns the monitor can check if they have Rev1?


Here you go :










But on the back of the monitor it says (REV00)
I also ordered another one, where on the box it had the same as there^^ but on the label on the back it stated manufactured in June (REV00)
So a bvit strange, like they used an old box or something :s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> This happens every single monitor release. All IPS or LED-based monitors will be hit or miss for backlight bleed and a good chunk of people don't understand the difference of backlight bleed and IPS glow making it even harder to compare.
> 
> Soon as a couple people RMA/exchange a monitor and get a newer build date, they post that it was fixed. In reality, it's still just luck of the draw and always has been with this technology. I would take it with a grain of salt until LG officially states they "fixed it", which they won't because it'd open them up to tons of RMAs and replacements. This whole thing started because someone stated an employee at some retail store claimed it was fixed in those revisions. Don't know about you but every retail employee i've ever talked to did not know much about the product in question.


The bad backlight bleed on REV.01 was confirmed by LG so (allmost) that whole batc (that was still laying around at suppliers got pulled back by LG. That is why it was so hard to get one of these monitors, also the reason they where overrpriced at some shops.
at least that's what they told me when i emaild them


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Mine is April but also Rev2, so I wouldnt get very excited claiming Rev2 solved all issues because clearly that's not the case (mine has some blacklight as stated in previous posts).
> 
> This monitor came out in May and the April is already Rev 2, so did Rev1 even make it out at all? Anyone who owns the monitor can check if they have Rev1?


Here is mine:



Wow mine is REV00 lol. I guess my monitor is one of the first one that got made. Hmmm....since this is probably from the first batch then now I wonder if my retailer imports this from Korea?

*Edit:*

This is a bit weird because the box says:


----------



## Harjan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Mine is April but also Rev2, so I wouldnt get very excited claiming Rev2 solved all issues because clearly that's not the case (mine has some blacklight as stated in previous posts).
> 
> This monitor came out in May and the April is already Rev 2, so did Rev1 even make it out at all? Anyone who owns the monitor can check if they have Rev1?


Here you go :










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> This happens every single monitor release. All IPS or LED-based monitors will be hit or miss for backlight bleed and a good chunk of people don't understand the difference of backlight bleed and IPS glow making it even harder to compare.
> 
> Soon as a couple people RMA/exchange a monitor and get a newer build date, they post that it was fixed. In reality, it's still just luck of the draw and always has been with this technology. I would take it with a grain of salt until LG officially states they "fixed it", which they won't because it'd open them up to tons of RMAs and replacements. This whole thing started because someone stated an employee at some retail store claimed it was fixed in those revisions. Don't know about you but every retail employee i've ever talked to did not know much about the product in question.


The bad backlight bleed on REV.01 was confirmed by LG so (allmost) that whole batc (that was still laying around at suppliers got pulled back by LG. That is why it was so hard to get one of these monitors, also the reason they where overrpriced at some shops.
at least that's what they told me when i emaild them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Mine is April but also Rev2, so I wouldnt get very excited claiming Rev2 solved all issues because clearly that's not the case (mine has some blacklight as stated in previous posts).
> 
> This monitor came out in May and the April is already Rev 2, so did Rev1 even make it out at all? Anyone who owns the monitor can check if they have Rev1?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> This happens every single monitor release. All IPS or LED-based monitors will be hit or miss for backlight bleed and a good chunk of people don't understand the difference of backlight bleed and IPS glow making it even harder to compare.
> 
> Soon as a couple people RMA/exchange a monitor and get a newer build date, they post that it was fixed. In reality, it's still just luck of the draw and always has been with this technology. I would take it with a grain of salt until LG officially states they "fixed it", which they won't because it'd open them up to tons of RMAs and replacements. This whole thing started because someone stated an employee at some retail store claimed it was fixed in those revisions. Don't know about you but every retail employee i've ever talked to did not know much about the product in question.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalCase*
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow mine is REV00 lol. I guess my monitor is one of the first one that got made. Hmmm....since this is probably from the first batch then now I wonder if my retailer imports this from Korea?


'

Mine says (REV00) aswell on the back, while manufacture date is JUNE









the strange thing is, on the box it says MAY - Rev. 01


----------



## MetalCase

*@Harjan*

Sorry if I may ask but do your monitor has any Backlight Bleed and how long have you use it? Mine start with bad Backlight Bleed after about 3-4 weeks and this guys also got the same problem after 2~ weeks.

Here is the link to his Story about this monitor: http://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/28vyaw/so_i_was_really_pleased_with_my_lg_34_ultrawide/


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wormburner*
> 
> How much horsepower is required to run this at 3440 x 1440?
> 
> I am going to be running a 6GB 780 and am looking into getting this monitor as well. I play a lot of racing games and shooters, the extra real estate is appealing instead of using a triple screen.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I did not find gaming very enjoyable at 3440x1440 on a single 780Ti if that helps. Had to turn settings down in quite a few games to maintain 60FPS, which is very annoying when you've spent so much money. 2x 780 Tis on the other hand allowed me to max any game I tested.

I would not imagine this would run all that well on a single 780. If you are fine with no AA and turning some settings down, then it'll be fine.


----------



## Wormburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I did not find gaming very enjoyable at 3440x1440 on a single 780Ti if that helps. Had to turn settings down in quite a few games to maintain 60FPS, which is very annoying when you've spent so much money. 2x 780 Tis on the other hand allowed me to max any game I tested.
> 
> I would not imagine this would run all that well on a single 780. If you are fine with no AA and turning some settings down, then it'll be fine.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## CBZ323

My box says Rev 01, now that i bothered finding it, but the back of the monitor says rev02 on the sticker. Although its a bit of wishful thinking, I'm gonna go by the sticker on the monitor and not the box.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Well this sucks. I'm on my third of these and it still have that god-awful horrendous backlight bleed. Shooting 0 for 3 right here. The latest one is a June 2014 (according to back of monitor) Rev. 2. So it would seem that LG still hasn't got their act together in the production of this monitor w/o backlight bleed issues. It is most definitely not IPS glow either.

At this rate, I'll have exchanged this monitor at all the Frys here in DFW and all of them will have had to been sent back to the vendor.

This is starting to get immensely irritating. Especially since this aspect ratio is incredible to look and work with. It is hard for me to switch back to my 1440p (16:9)+1080p setup on my main rig over this monitor.


----------



## gdmaddog

B&H shipped mine yesterday, expecting it to be there when I get home this evening... holding my breath on backlight issues...

Any tips for out-of-box testing for backlight (vrs mis-identifying IPS glow as backlight bleed)?

Also - on some sites they listed it as coming *with* a DP cable. Is this the case? Or is it as B&H listed, and only an HDMI is included? If it is included, how long is it? Trying to decide if I need to pick one up on the way home.

Can't wait to see how my 2x 780ti Classys handle this thing!


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdmaddog*
> 
> B&H shipped mine yesterday, expecting it to be there when I get home this evening... holding my breath on backlight issues...
> 
> Any tips for out-of-box testing for backlight (vrs mis-identifying IPS glow as backlight bleed)?
> 
> Also - on some sites they listed it as coming *with* a DP cable. Is this the case? Or is it as B&H listed, and only an HDMI is included? If it is included, how long is it? Trying to decide if I need to pick one up on the way home.
> 
> Can't wait to see how my 2x 780ti Classys handle this thing!


Yeah all the monitors should come with the DP cable regardless of where you got it


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I did not find gaming very enjoyable at 3440x1440 on a single 780Ti if that helps. Had to turn settings down in quite a few games to maintain 60FPS, which is very annoying when you've spent so much money. 2x 780 Tis on the other hand allowed me to max any game I tested.
> 
> I would not imagine this would run all that well on a single 780. If you are fine with no AA and turning some settings down, then it'll be fine.


I'm thinking of updating my single 780 (3GB) soon. I preordered this monitor via Amazon, and I was wondering if I should get 2x 780Tis.
Should I go through with buying 2x 780 Tis?


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer2210*
> 
> I'm thinking of updating my single 780 (3GB) soon. I preordered this monitor via Amazon, and I was wondering if I should get 2x 780Tis.
> Should I go through with buying 2x 780 Tis?


I am using 2 x EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB cards with this monitor and maxing all my games no problem.


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer2210*
> 
> I'm thinking of updating my single 780 (3GB) soon. I preordered this monitor via Amazon, and I was wondering if I should get 2x 780Tis.
> Should I go through with buying 2x 780 Tis?


I would hesitate to spend ~$1400 on two graphics cards that may (or may not) be supplanted by 8 series cards in short order.

Since you have one 780, I would either look to add another new one or wait for a good used one to become available.

Spend all your money later when cards with more VRAM are available.


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joll*
> 
> I would hesitate to spend ~$1400 on two graphics cards that may (or may not) be supplanted by 8 series cards in short order.
> 
> Since you have one 780, I would either look to add another new one or wait for a good used one to become available.
> 
> Spend all your money later when cards with more VRAM are available.


I think I'm gonna wait. Thanks a lot.

I usually have very terrible luck with timing. I bought an Nvidia GTX 580 at a high price very briefly before the 6xx series release dates were announced.


----------



## zerobahamut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdmaddog*
> 
> B&H shipped mine yesterday, expecting it to be there when I get home this evening... holding my breath on backlight issues...
> 
> Any tips for out-of-box testing for backlight (vrs mis-identifying IPS glow as backlight bleed)?
> 
> Also - on some sites they listed it as coming *with* a DP cable. Is this the case? Or is it as B&H listed, and only an HDMI is included? If it is included, how long is it? Trying to decide if I need to pick one up on the way home.
> 
> Can't wait to see how my 2x 780ti Classys handle this thing!


You will not notice back light bleed or ips glow initally if there is any, you need to run it for a couple of hours or give it a day. I claimed to have none but started to notice some IPS glow after it being active for about 10 hours.

Remember IPS glow will shift based on where you are looking at the monitor, while back light bleed will remain consistent no matter what angle you look at the monitor.

Here is a good test. Play this video on your screen in a completely dark room and you will see the amount of glow and/or bleed your monitor may have:


----------



## Wormburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I am using 2 x EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB cards with this monitor and maxing all my games no problem.


How do you have them cooled? I have concerns about spitting that much heat all over the case and raising ambient temps and making the top card too hot.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wormburner*
> 
> How do you have them cooled? I have concerns about spitting that much heat all over the case and raising ambient temps and making the top card too hot.


My CPU is on water, but the GPUs are on air (EVGA ACX coolers). With the fan profile I have set, the GPUs never reach higher than 65 degrees or so (gaming/benching).


----------



## Wormburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> My CPU is on water, but the GPUs are on air (EVGA ACX coolers). With the fan profile I have set, the GPUs never reach higher than 65 degrees or so (gaming/benching).


I am going to get a Corsair h80i so will have the CPU on water as well. Just worried is all about having two ACX coolers as I am planning on getting only one ACX at the moment but have started looking into getting two.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Any non reference cooled cards will run hotter in SLI/CFX unless you turn up the fan speed on the GPU's/have better air flow in the case/or WC them. My old air 540 was horrible at keeping my top GPU under 79C, had to ditch it.. Lol


----------



## DesmoLocke

I'm an Airman in the U.S. Air Force currently stationed in South Korea and I had the pleasure to attend a free tour of LG Electronic Park in Pyeongtaek a few days ago. I got a chance to see the LG 34UM95 up close and it is every bit as cool looking in person as it is in the YouTube videos. I personally prefer more vertical space but the UM95 would be great for some applications like others have said in this thread. Anyways, here are some pics.

(P.S. The coolest things by far to me were the new curved televisions, their 100" 4k 3D TV (mind blowing), and a neat computer mouse with a built in scanner.)

The showroom. No that isn't me.


The monitor


The specs


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> I'm an Airman in the U.S. Air Force currently stationed in South Korea and I had the pleasure to attend a free tour of LG Electronic Park in Pyeongtaek a few days ago. I got a chance to see the LG 34UM95 up close and it is every bit as cool looking in person as it is in the YouTube videos. I personally prefer more vertical space but the UM95 would be great for some applications like others have said in this thread. Anyways, here are some pics.
> 
> (P.S. The coolest things by far to me were the new curved televisions, their 100" 4k 3D TV (mind blowing), and a neat computer mouse with a built in scanner.)


I was in Korea (Camp Casey) in 1998. I LOVED Korea! Great tour.

Thanks for the pics and your service brother! Take it easy on the Soju!!

BTW........GO ARMY!









Also, do you guys think two R9 290's could push this baby for some decent gaming. My setup is all water cooled. Thinking of adding a third 290, considering prices now, but barring that, just two of em? Thoughts?

I've asked before in the thread, but that was 60+ pages before, give or take. So now that some of you have had the monitor for a bit, looking for a more informed opinion.


----------



## gdmaddog

Hmm... newer games on ultra settings aren't holding up to this monitor's resolution. Elder Scrolls Online has dropped to ~40fps. Watchdogs is... abysmal. Not looking forward to reducing my settings to accommodate the increase. I'm a bit surprised as both are sub-80C on the hottest of the two stock-air-cooled ACX-cooler EVGA 780ti Classifieds, and about 70% loading. CPU loading remains low, ambient is fine as well. Not much points to a solid bottleneck. Possibly the older PCIe bus...


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I was in Korea (Camp Casey) in 1998. I LOVED Korea! Great tour.
> 
> Thanks for the pics and your service brother! Take it easy on the Soju!!
> 
> BTW........GO ARMY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you guys think two R9 290's could push this baby for some decent gaming. My setup is all water cooled. Thinking of adding a third 290, considering prices now, but barring that, just two of em? Thoughts?
> 
> I've asked before in the thread, but that was 60+ pages before, give or take. So now that some of you have had the monitor for a bit, looking for a more informed opinion.


From what I hear, you could go ultra settings in most games with those GPUs, good luck with that.


----------



## CBZ323

Turd_dogs is not gonna run well on this screen for most setups. The 3GB vram was not a joke and this resolution really makes it even worse.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdmaddog*
> 
> Hmm... newer games on ultra settings aren't holding up to this monitor's resolution. Elder Scrolls Online has dropped to ~40fps. Watchdogs is... abysmal. Not looking forward to reducing my settings to accommodate the increase. I'm a bit surprised as both are sub-80C on the hottest of the two stock-air-cooled ACX-cooler EVGA 780ti Classifieds, and about 70% loading. CPU loading remains low, ambient is fine as well. Not much points to a solid bottleneck. Possibly the older PCIe bus...


I have this monitor and I'm on 2 EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB cards, and in Elder Scrolls Online I am consistently at 100fps outside of town, and in cities the lowest I hit is 60fps. (maxed settings)


----------



## gdmaddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I have this monitor and I'm on 2 EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB cards, and in Elder Scrolls Online I am consistently at 100fps outside of town, and in cities the lowest I hit is 60fps. (maxed settings)


I suspect its going to boil down to the PCIe speed on the older MB/CPU/RAM, or possibly the older SATA2 SSD. This is a R3E, X980 setup, but not overclocked in any way. Neither the CPU nor the GPUs are being pushed past 60-70% load, and the temps are manageable (30s on the CPU (watercooled), ~70 and ~75 on the GPUs on ACX air cooling in an older case, no throttling). I'm simply not seeing the results others are.

An aside - 6GB 780ti? I thought only the Titan was 6GB. All the EVGA 780ti cards are listed at 3GB, including my Classifieds... ?

EDIT: I see it now, non "ti" cards with 6GB vram... hmm...


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdmaddog*
> 
> I suspect its going to boil down to the PCIe speed on the older MB/CPU/RAM, or possibly the older SATA2 SSD. This is a R3E, X980 setup, but not overclocked in any way. Neither the CPU nor the GPUs are being pushed past 60-70% load, and the temps are manageable (30s on the CPU (watercooled), ~70 and ~75 on the GPUs on ACX air cooling in an older case, no throttling). I'm simply not seeing the results others are.
> 
> An aside - 6GB 780ti? I thought only the Titan was 6GB. All the EVGA 780ti cards are listed at 3GB, including my Classifieds... ?
> 
> EDIT: I see it now, non "ti" cards with 6GB vram... hmm...


I believe part of you problem may actually be the CPU. You will always show a low CPU % load because you have 12 threads and many games don't even make use of four. However, the cores that are being used only run at between 3.33GHz and 3.6GHz if you are stock. Couple that with having lower instructions per clock due to being four generations old and you encounter a situation where you may be holding back two 780's. Since you have an abundance of PCIE lanes, even if the cards are running at PCIE 2.0 it shouldn't matter. The 16 lanes per card is essentially just as good as a Z97 board running PCIE 3.0 8x 8x for two cards. The SSD shouldn't affect frame rates, and RAM won't make a huge impact (unless it is really slow stuff, but I doubt that).

If you're comfortable with the idea, I would suggest overclocking the CPU. I imagine you will see immediate performance gains and allow you to reach higher utilization rates for the video cards you have. Getting that processor to 4.0GHz shouldn't be difficult at all.


----------



## gdmaddog

Overclocking could help. I'm realizing as I write this that there is a 3rd card in there (a RevoDrive system drive) and on the R3E this means I'm only seeing 8x on one of the cards.

That said, vram is playing a role in maxed out Watch_Dogs:



While ESO maxed is obviously hitting some other bottleneck:


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdmaddog*
> 
> Overclocking could help. I'm realizing as I write this that there is a 3rd card in there (a RevoDrive system drive) and on the R3E this means I'm only seeing 8x on one of the cards.
> 
> That said, vram is playing a role in maxed out Watch_Dogs:


Very true. I had hoped my 780's would last quite some time, but with my 34UM95 coming on Tuesday and the latest games gobbling up VRAM, I may have to start saving for an upgrade sooner than anticipated.


----------



## gdmaddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joll*
> 
> Very true. I had hoped my 780's would last quite some time, but with my 34UM95 coming on Tuesday and the latest games gobbling up VRAM, I may have to start saving for an upgrade sooner than anticipated.


I am seriously considering selling off my months-old 780ti Classified duals and picking up some non-ti Classified duals with 6GB vram, assuming a 4Ghz OC is stable and solves the ESO frames... I suspect however that I may need to move the RevoDrive system drive to a PCIe 4x slot and suffer the slower speeds on it to get both graphics cards to x16 for that to fully work.









All this makes me wonder if 6GB ti cards are on the horizon...


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Umm.. Why not just turn down AA a little??


----------



## bhav

Try reducing the AA to 2x first. At such high resolutions you don't actually need anywhere as much as you do on 1080p.


----------



## gdmaddog

Watch_Dogs with no AA and "High" vrs "Ultra" textures hits about 40fps, will have to look at the output from Precision to see if its below the 3GB mark at that point. If it is, its hitting the same bottleneck ESO is.

ESO with no AA runs at the same rate as with, so the bottleneck there is either the CPU clockspeed as mentioned above (I do need to learn how to OC finally, eh?) or the fact that because the RevoDrive occupies a PCIe x16 slot, one of these Classifieds is running at x8.

Sadly, in anything but an x16 slot, the RevoDrive runs at 2.5Gbps, and the R3E only has 2 SATA3 slots (both occupied at the moment), so I'll have to muck about with that and decide which is worse (or bite the bullet and pick up new SSDs, expensive no matter how I cut it)


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Gdmaddog what are you full system specs? Also, you can fill out your sig rig components in your profile.


----------



## bhav

Oh on the R3E only use one Sata 3 port not both. They both share the same lane so using both slows each drive down to less than how it would run on the native Sata II.

I just have my 512 Gb M3 plugged into Sata 3 port, everything else on Sata 2.

Oh, and if you're on X58 and not overclocked, you're severely bottlenecking a pair of 780ti classys. You want to try bumping the CPU up to at least 4 Ghz to improve SLI performance.


----------



## gdmaddog

Will do the sig after end of day, working July 4th. News never rests, or so I'm told.









Quick specs off the top of my head:

MB: Rampage 3 Extreme
CPU: i7 x980, stock clock speeds (watercooled, EK block, HW Labs Alpha Pro II 240 rad)
RAM: 12GB Corsair XMS DDR3 (6x2GB)
GPU: 2x EVGA 780ti dual Classified (3GB vram) in SLi
Primary SSD: RevoDrive x3 240GB (occupies lowest x16 slot, forces one of the above Classys' slot to run x8)(System Drive)
Data HDD: 2x 1TB SATA3 7200rpm platter drives in RAID1 for data(dont have specifics in front of me)
Data SSD: 2x OCZ Vertex 2 100MB (old SATA2 SSDs, not being used for much)

The case is an old Voodoo PC Omen, which does impact temps a bit but I've not hit any limits yet due to airflow, I keep it clean and very open. Nostalgia keeps me from swapping it out. The CPU is watercooled with a EK block and an older HW Labs Alpha 240 radiator (came with the Omen when it was built), holding up nicely despite its years. The GPUs are on air (ACX coolers). There's an Aquacool fan controller in there, Koolance res in one of the drivebays, and a BD writer, not that it matters.

EDIT: Sig Rig now updated.


----------



## bhav

I7 980 can easily hit 4 Ghz with a tiny voltage bump (try 1.25v), or even on stock voltage with a good chip, and max out safely around 4.3-4.4 Ghz at 1.35v (max safe voltage on air).

This will allow your 780 tis to perform better as they will have less bottleneck.

Oh wait, the above OC info doesn't apply to the stock cooler if you're using that :x.


----------



## CBZ323

I think you have to take into account that WatchDogs is not the rule but the exception. I havent played any other game on this monitor thar requires 3GB of vram.

So unless you are playing WD forever, I'd say see whether the rest of the games really need it.

New GPUs are coming in the fall and you might regret getting an older GPU just now.


----------



## MetalCase

X-Rite i1 Display Pro or Spyder4elite. Which one do you think is good to use to calibrate this monitor?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalCase*
> 
> X-Rite i1 Display Pro or Spyder4elite. Which one do you think is good to use to calibrate this monitor?


The i1 is more accurate, and almost all review sites use it instead of the Spyder4. Digitaltrends used the Spyder4 on this monitor and it gave them inaccurate results. They ended up giving the monitor a bad score because of it.


----------



## Gamer2210

Should I get X-Rite i1 Display Pro to calibrate my monitor for gaming?
Or is it unnecessary unless I'm planning on using it for professional photo/video editing?


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer2210*
> 
> Should I get X-Rite i1 Display Pro to calibrate my monitor for gaming?
> Or is it unnecessary unless I'm planning on using it for professional photo/video editing?


I also wanna know. Not sure if its worth the money if the difference is minimal.


----------



## Murlocke

The i1 is quite a bit better, the spyder4 cannot correctly measure the contrast ratio of many panel types.. which is going to throw off any calibration that it does.

I think Digitaltrend's only got a ~400:1 contrast ratio reading from their Spyder4 when used with this monitor. I've also heard the i1 will last much longer than the Spyder4, which tends has problems with it's lenses going out of calibration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer2210*
> 
> Should I get X-Rite i1 Display Pro to calibrate my monitor for gaming?
> Or is it unnecessary unless I'm planning on using it for professional photo/video editing?


This monitor has hardware LUT, so you should be able to connect it directly to the monitor and calibrate internally. I've "heard" LG's calibration software requires you to run a small process 24/7 though, which is kind of a bummer. (Can anyone confirm?)

Calibration is always worth it, but if you are use to incorrectly calibrated displays it may appear worse to you. Lot of monitors are shipped overly bright and colors/sharpness cranked up, so it's generally more "dull".


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The i1 is quite a bit better, the spyder4 cannot correctly measure the contrast ratio of many panel types.. which is going to throw off any calibration that it does.
> 
> I think Digitaltrend's only got a ~400:1 contrast ratio reading from their Spyder4 when used with this monitor. I've also heard the i1 will last much longer than the Spyder4, which tends has problems with it's lenses going out of calibration.
> This monitor has hardware LUT, so you should be able to connect it directly to the monitor and calibrate internally. I've "heard" LG's calibration software requires you to run a small process 24/7 though, which is kind of a bummer. (Can anyone confirm?)
> 
> Calibration is always worth it, but if you are use to incorrectly calibrated displays it may appear worse to you. Lot of monitors are shipped overly bright and colors/sharpness cranked up, so it's generally more "dull".


Thanks a lot, I'm gonna go through with buying it, and will use youtube for tutorials on how to calibrate my monitor once it arrives.
Which website would you advise me to buy the i1? (It's available on Amazon)

And if so, should I buy it along with a ColorChecker?
this http://www.amazon.com/X-Rite-EODIS3-i1Display-Pro/dp/B0055MBQOW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404519206&sr=8-1&keywords=X-Rite ?
or this http://www.amazon.com/X-Rite-EODIS3CCPP-Display-ColorChecker-Passport/dp/B007V9N65O/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1404519206&sr=8-4&keywords=X-Rite ?


----------



## Murlocke

$235 is kinda high, it'd been $189 in the past. No reason for the color checker IMO.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Provantage has it for $203.16 w/ the color checker kit to boot. Closest thing to the $189.99 sales price that you are going to get (and arguably more value).

http://www.provantage.com/pantone-eodis3ccpp~7PANT0A6.htm


----------



## gdmaddog

I know they can be had as an OEM buy directly, but the price is in line with the provantage pricing above:

https://www.xrite.com/cart.aspx?AddItem=XRCE-i1D3%2BOEM

The above was a redirect from a JVC broadcast monitor calibration page, but anyone can get the i1 OEM. That said, provantage above should be the better deal, assuming its retail packaging.


----------



## gdmaddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joll*
> 
> I believe part of you problem may actually be the CPU. You will always show a low CPU % load because you have 12 threads and many games don't even make use of four. However, the cores that are being used only run at between 3.33GHz and 3.6GHz if you are stock. Couple that with having lower instructions per clock due to being four generations old and you encounter a situation where you may be holding back two 780's. Since you have an abundance of PCIE lanes, even if the cards are running at PCIE 2.0 it shouldn't matter. The 16 lanes per card is essentially just as good as a Z97 board running PCIE 3.0 8x 8x for two cards. The SSD shouldn't affect frame rates, and RAM won't make a huge impact (unless it is really slow stuff, but I doubt that).
> 
> If you're comfortable with the idea, I would suggest overclocking the CPU. I imagine you will see immediate performance gains and allow you to reach higher utilization rates for the video cards you have. Getting that processor to 4.0GHz shouldn't be difficult at all.


Ran a quick-and-dirty OC tonight. Will test and adjust, but simply ran x31.0 multiplier and 1.257V with a seemingly stable 4138.7 MHz result.

Both games hit 60-70fps without AA and otherwise maxed settings (only "High" textures for WD, not "Ultra," but it stayed below 3GB vram usage)

Had a bit of a stutter going in ESO before I logged, about once a second. Unsure where that came from. [EDIT: turns out, it was V -SYNC, frames now MUCH higher with it off]

Haven't moved the RevoDrive to another slot yet to get both GPUs to x16, that'll be tomorrow.


----------



## bhav

I would think its almost crazy to have an I7 980 extreme and never overclocked it until now.

I don't overclock my non extreme all the time, just when it seems that a game needs it or when benchmarking. Right now its running at stock as I don't have any games that need it OCed,bit that will change when I get a higher res monitor.

I also run my 680s at 1150 / 6000 24/7, hugely undervolted too, and then 1202 / 7000 is just one profile click in afterburner if I need it.


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdmaddog*
> 
> Ran a quick-and-dirty OC tonight. Will test and adjust, but simply ran x31.0 multiplier and 1.257V with a seemingly stable 4138.7 MHz result.
> 
> Both games hit 60-70fps without AA and otherwise maxed settings (only "High" textures for WD, not "Ultra," but it stayed below 3GB vram usage)
> 
> Had a bit of a stutter going in ESO before I logged, about once a second. Unsure where that came from. [EDIT: turns out, it was V -SYNC, frames now MUCH higher with it off]
> 
> Haven't moved the RevoDrive to another slot yet to get both GPUs to x16, that'll be tomorrow.


I am glad it is working out so easily! That is still a very nice processor; it should serve you well.

I'm really looking forward to my monitor arriving on Tuesday so I can experience games in 21:9.


----------



## bhav

Gulftowns are still gonna last for ages. I don't OC mine too much or often now because I want it and my mobo to last as long as possible, but 4 Ghz @ 1.25v is fine for long term 24/7 use.

And with tri SLI support on the R3E, you can just upgrade the GPUs to keep it up to date. The only negative is is mostly SATA II, and really only 1 SATA III slot due to both of them being on a shared PCI-E lane.


----------



## gdmaddog

Civ5 is fairly amazing in this resolution, size, and ratio (once you realize Fraps is interfering with it)


----------



## bhav

QQ since Civ is my favorite game, and I mostly play strategies, I'm totally getting the wrong monitor.


----------



## CBZ323

Yeah, I really enjoy strategy at this resolution. I love CKII and how you can view pretty much the whole map (including India with the new update) without moving around.


----------



## gdmaddog

I have to try Sim City, Shogun2 and Tropico 4 with this, (I don't have 5 yet)

So far I have had success running full 3440x1440 with STO, ESO, Civ5, Watch_Dogs (only after OC), Arkham Origins, Goat Simulator, KSP (horrible, horrible textures), and Borderlands 2.

Fallout 3 (not NV) is the first fail, with no obvious place to force it to 21:9 even (still looking, but it doesn't help most surround and eyefinity players refer to New Vegas as "Fallout 3")

Going to try some other oldy-but-goodies soon, including Mass Effect 3, L4D2, TF2, Portal2.

Having some issues with the latest patch to UPlay, so Black Flag and Splinter Cell Blacklist will have to wait for reinstalls.



Spoiler: Screenshots













Civ5:









Elder Scrolls Online:









Star Trek Online:









Watch_Dogs: (a lot of stability issues with this, still tweaking)









Batman: Arkham Origins:









Goat Simulator:









Kerbal Space Program: (dear god those are terrible textures)









Borderlands 2: (unable to set the UI to the 21:9 edges)









Desktop:


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdmaddog*
> 
> I have to try Sim City, Shogun2 and Tropico 4 with this, (I don't have 5 yet)
> 
> KSP (horrible, horrible textures)


Sim City and Shogun 2 definitely work, unsure about Tropico 4. Regarding KSP's textures, the soon to be released .24 update will have 64-bit Windows .exe so texture packs will likely follow from modders. KSP easily ran into 32-bit memory issues, so this change to 64-bit is quite welcome.


----------



## MetalCase

I hope someone can help me with this but I need a picture of the screws of this monitor. The screws that you need to setup the monitor, between the Monitor Stand and the monitor. The more pictures from different people the better because I'm afraid my retailer will send me a wrong screws to this monitor. If possible, please tell me if yours from US, Korean or Europe.

I really appreciate if someone could help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## gdmaddog

Apparently AC4 is a nogo despite being able to select 3440x1440, and I'm reading Splinter Cell Blacklist will fail to scale properly too. There were some people tweaking the exe files for AC4, but that all stopped a few months ago. Sounds like there is little hope for 21:9 capability in the future. Too bad, great game, but it forces either a 16:9 or 48:9 ratio (complete with black bars on 16:10 monitors even if in surround)

Edit: it really is scary, trying to play a 16:9 game on this, knowing full well it is exactly the same physical size as your old monitor, and yet being incredibly disapointed at how small it feels...


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Well, my fourth attempt at this monitor started out great. Finally got one without backlight bleed from the start. But over the past few days it started to develop horrendous backlight bleed near the bottom bezel and bottom corners.

Its been a long stretch, but I think I'm not going to go for attempt 5. LG really needs to get their QC down for this product. This is just embarassing. All 4 monitors were from the June 2014 Rev. 2 batch too. Makes me mad because I absolutely love this aspect ratio and size too.


----------



## bhav

Does the backlight bleed affect image quality while gaming though?


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Does the backlight bleed affect image quality while gaming though?


Not really.

I dont know why people are so sensitive to it. Unless you are playing very dark games in a dark room, you will most likely not even know you have backlight bleeding.

If you are into editing and image accuracy it might be a different story but even then I don't think it's a big deal.

I guess it comes down to the user and how sensitive one is to the 'distractions'.


----------



## bhav

I have very thin backlight bleed around the edge of my Acer monitor, but it doesn't have any effect on the image quality when gaming. But I suppose if it was severe with a huge blob covering a large portion of the screen it would be a lot worse.

Hopefully my new monitor wont have too much bleeding too.


----------



## batman900

After many days and hours my REV .02 1080p version is still perfect. Backlight bleed bugs me but even more so if i had spent 1k on this thing. At 599 I was willing to accept it with mine. Got lucky so far.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I dont know why people are so sensitive to it. Unless you are playing very dark games in a dark room, you will most likely not even know you have backlight bleeding.
> 
> If you are into editing and image accuracy it might be a different story but even then I don't think it's a big deal.
> 
> I guess it comes down to the user and how sensitive one is to the 'distractions'.


The person I'm setting this monitor up for does image editing, and even he noticed it easily. And it is incredibly distracting while watching movies on the screen (which is what he also tends to do a lot on it).

Combine that with the fact that this panel is so massive that it actually accentuates the normal IPS glow effect. You have the two combining to be REALLY noticeable. And that is just not right when you are shelling out $1K for a monitor.


----------



## Defoler

I'm still disappointed the monitor colors are not higher on the adobeRGB scale
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> If you are into editing and image accuracy it might be a different story but even then I don't think it's a big deal.


As one of things I am doing is image editing, I can tell you that *everything* out of the ordinary can be a distraction.

Any difference in light, any discolouration or difference in shards, is extremely important when editing a picture which might go to other areas than just facebook.
This is one of the reasons I wanted but hadn't move to this monitor from my U2713H, while I can't afford getting one of the other 4K monitors.


----------



## gdmaddog

I could absolutely see it for image editing. Video on the other hand, I've never gotten along well with the idea of color correction done on anything but a top-end reference broadcast monitor (thousand*S*, not hundreds, spent to get good monitors at work). I know the Graphics department does tend to do the finer tuning outputting from AE to the Broadcast monitors, but that's all broadcast graphics.

I would love to pick up a second one of these for my home edit suite, so long as I also budget $5-6,000 for a 25" reference monitor with HD-SDI in.

Heck, I might make a case for getting one of these at work for video editing there.

I have not yet noticed the backlight issues here, but I'm sure the bottom will have it. I have seen some "glow" (which go away when you move your head about). Unless/Until a dark scene in a game gets fouled by it, I wont mind.

That all said, I kind of wish there was a good OLED reference monitor at this size/resolution... but curved.









EDIT: Added screenshots to my previous post regarding tested games


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Well, my fourth attempt at this monitor started out great. Finally got one without backlight bleed from the start. But over the past few days it started to develop horrendous backlight bleed near the bottom bezel and bottom corners.
> 
> Its been a long stretch, but I think I'm not going to go for attempt 5. LG really needs to get their QC down for this product. This is just embarassing. All 4 monitors were from the June 2014 Rev. 2 batch too. Makes me mad because I absolutely love this aspect ratio and size too.


All the same retail store/place? If so it's likely they were all built with exactly the same batch parts. Still very alarming..... How long did it take to start bleeding?

What I find odd is some people claim their monitors are perfect. I've yet to see Linus claim he got backlight bleeding on his and he's still using the very first batch to my knowledge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdmaddog*
> 
> I have not yet noticed the backlight issues here, but I'm sure the bottom will have it. I have seen some "glow" (which go away when you move your head about).


If it goes away when you move your head in front of it, that's IPS glow which is 100% normal and every IPS monitor will have it. Far less distracting than real backlight bleed.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> All the same retail store/place? If so it's likely they were all built with exactly the same batch parts. Still very alarming..... How long did it take to start bleeding?
> 
> What I find odd is some people claim their monitors are perfect. I've yet to see Linus claim he got backlight bleeding on his and he's still using the very first batch to my knowledge.
> If it goes away when you move your head in front of it, that's IPS glow which is 100% normal and every IPS monitor will have it. Far less distracting than real backlight bleed.


Same retail chain, Frys, but at three different stores of it. And it took three days for the backlight bleed to show up on the forth monitor. All June 2014 Rev. 2, ie the batch that shouldve been fixed. It is definitely backlight bleed as you can see it clearly from any angle and distance. I always make sure to check from at least 8 feet away or greater to minimize the effect of ips glow and check it from multiple angles.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Same retail chain, Frys, but at three different stores of it. And it took three days for the backlight bleed to show up on the forth monitor. All June 2014 Rev. 2, ie the batch that shouldve been fixed. It is definitely backlight bleed as you can see it clearly from any angle and distance. I always make sure to check from at least 8 feet away or greater to minimize the effect of ips glow and check it from multiple angles.


I wonder if all these monitors are doomed... how did this issue get through LG quality control even after the recall? If it works out of the box fine, and in 3 days it doesn't, then something is clearly breaking/changing in the monitor. It should be easy for QA to pinpoint such a widespread issue. It's not just you either, there's dozens of people experiencing the same. I don't think i've seen a single person claim no backlight bleed after owning the monitor for over a month.

If the bleed isn't that bad then I would imagine it wouldn't be too annoying on 21x9, since your bleeding would only impact the 21x9 extra space. It'd still be better than 16x9 IPS... technically.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Do you guys think dell is going to make a monitor with this panel?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Do you guys think dell is going to make a monitor with this panel?


The Dell U3415W model name has been floating around for the past 8+ months but nothing has come of it yet. So no clue. They seem to have done well with the U2913WM going by a press release they did, so it would make sense they would do the 34" as well. LG has already done the heavy lifting with the panel, all Dell has to do is wrap a bezel around it, tweak the scaler, and make a custom OSD.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The Dell U3415W model name has been floating around for the past 8+ months but nothing has come of it yet. So no clue. They seem to have done well with the U2913WM going by a press release they did, so it would make sense they would do the 34" as well. LG has already done the heavy lifting with the panel, all Dell has to do is wrap a bezel around it, tweak the scaler, and make a custom OSD.


Ight thanks for the info!







, Will problably replace my U2913WM with the "Dell U3415W" or what ever they decide to call it if they release it!


----------



## ec091864

I've had an LG 34UM95 back-ordered for a few months now (Amazon.com.)
I finally received it over this past weekend.
The manufacturing date (from the back of the monitor) is June 2014.

The size and format are fantastic.
The back-light bleed is horrible (see photo.)

The back-light bleed was immediately discernible and quite _excessive_.
I'll unfortunately be returning the monitor.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ec091864*
> 
> I've had an LG 34UM95 back-ordered for a few months now (Amazon.com.)
> I finally received it over this past weekend.
> The manufacturing date (from the back of the monitor) is June 2014.
> 
> The size and format are fantastic.
> The back-light bleed is horrible (see photo.)
> 
> The back-light bleed was immediately discernible and quite _excessive_.
> I'll unfortunately be returning the monitor.


Wow............


----------



## bhav

That surely is way too much backlight bleed.


----------



## Defoler

Looks like LG are pushing this monitor way too fast and skimming on the QA department.
Now I understand why dell aren't in a hurry to buy the panels from LG and bring their own version.


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ec091864*
> 
> I've had an LG 34UM95 back-ordered for a few months now (Amazon.com.)
> I finally received it over this past weekend.
> The manufacturing date (from the back of the monitor) is June 2014.
> 
> The size and format are fantastic.
> The back-light bleed is horrible (see photo.)
> 
> The back-light bleed was immediately discernible and quite _excessive_.
> I'll unfortunately be returning the monitor.


This is really bumming me out. Preordered one myself via Amazon and might receive it any day now.
Problem is, it would be a very long, stressful and costly process to return it, as I live in United Arab Emirates and will need to ship it back and forth.

Really hoping not to get backlight bleed on my future monitor.


----------



## edo101

Yeah LG panels always seem to have either ghosting or backlight bleed problems. Or is this just inherent to IPS


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Yeah LG panels always seem to have either ghosting or backlight bleed problems. Or is this just inherent to IPS


I have never tried Asus, LG, and Samsung branded IPS/PLS Monitors but every Dell I've owned to date never had backlight issues and I've owned 1x U3011 and 2x U2913WM. I have owned two crossover 27Q monitors (Korean), they were both decent when it came to this issue but it was there, mainly in the bottom right of the monitor where the led lit power button was.


----------



## Pe8er

Oh crap, B&H Photo Video is shipping mine. I'm not sure if I should be ecstatic or terrified, having read this thread


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pe8er*
> 
> Oh crap, B&H Photo Video is shipping mine. I'm not sure if I should be ecstatic or terrified, having read this thread


When did you place you pre-order ? I place mine on May 14th still waiting.


----------



## Pe8er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> When did you place you pre-order ? I place mine on May 14th still waiting.


On June 15th. Perhaps you should give them a nudge?


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I have never tried Asus, LG, and Samsung branded IPS/PLS Monitors but every Dell I've owned to date never had backlight issues and I've owned 1x U3011 and 2x U2913WM. I have owned two crossover 27Q monitors (Korean), they were both decent when it came to this issue but it was there, mainly in the bottom right of the monitor where the led lit power button was.


LG made all the panels of the monitors you listed. They make the dell high end panels as well as the crossover monitors (which are usually dell panels spec without the OSD from dell or some of the internal software).
The main problem with the bleeding is bad framing or bad alignment of the lighting array over the panel.


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pe8er*
> 
> On June 15th. Perhaps you should give them a nudge?


Talked to em and my status updated "In stock, order sent to warehouse". So, now just waiting for a tacking number. Thanks


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I have to admit there is quite a lot of Backlight bleed on mine as well when I turned off the lights.. But, I use the monitor with plenty of ambient light so I honestly barely notice it it.

Just used this to test it on a black backround.. http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## antivanity

Just got shipping notice from B&H, will be here Friday.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I was in Korea (Camp Casey) in 1998. I LOVED Korea! Great tour.
> 
> Thanks for the pics and your service brother! Take it easy on the Soju!!
> 
> BTW........GO ARMY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you guys think two R9 290's could push this baby for some decent gaming. My setup is all water cooled. Thinking of adding a third 290, considering prices now, but barring that, just two of em? Thoughts?
> 
> I've asked before in the thread, but that was 60+ pages before, give or take. So now that some of you have had the monitor for a bit, looking for a more informed opinion.


Haven't been in Korea yet, but for sure it cool there!
I love Korean BBQ like galbi short ribs and spicy pork!


----------



## emk929

Still waiting for the price to drop down...
So far, the lowest I saw was 1239.90

Anybody think it's gonna get any lower?


----------



## dahi

Regarding the back light bleed...

It is definitely jarring when you first turn on the monitor for the first time. The pictures posted above are adding contrast, it is bad, but not that bad. However, it doesn't affect anything that is on screen. If you are using this monitor to watch movies, then it would definitely be an issue, but you will be hard pressed to notice it with anything on the screen, especially gaming. I've had this monitor for about a month now and it's awesome!

There are some annoyances besides the back light bleed. I noticed 2 days after I got it that the right side of the screen froze. I have read that it is really like two monitors inside and that makes sense with what I saw. I haven't seen that problem since.

Another problem I've had is not being able to boot as primary monitor. I have 3 monitors connected and no matter what I've tried in BIOS or Win8, it doesn't use my LG as the primary display.

Something else that annoys me is, it takes seconds for the monitor to come out of standby using DP.

The stand is lame. Don't even bother using it. Order a mount when you order the monitor.

The controls are a bit awkward and you can't easily switch between ports on the back.

But, BUT! It looks so freaking awesome I can live with the annoyances and backlight bleed. I've played Simcity, Crysis 2, Tomb Raider, Ghost REcons Phantoms, Skyrim and more. It all looks amazing! The colors are rich and uniform but not over saturated. Lightroom workflow is totally different with this monitor. You will notice the bleeding in LR, so keep that in mind. It's teh perfect width. Any wider and it would be too wide. It's almost too wide when you first start using it, but you quickly get used to it.

The built in color calibration works well with my Spyder. I like it better than the Spyder software because it adjusts everything automatically. The Spyder software forces you to do everything manually. the split screen software is cool, but useless. I just drag the windows to the part of the screen I want. I don't need software to do it for me.

So, I'm using the LG along with a Dell 24" 1920x1200 and another Dell 21" 1600x1200. My GTX 770 does pretty good, but I feel the GTX 880 will be a minimum for this monitor moving forward.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Another problem I've had is not being able to boot as primary monitor. I have 3 monitors connected and no matter what I've tried in BIOS or Win8, it doesn't use my LG as the primary display.


That's the graphics card, and i've yet to figure out a way to fix it. It happens on my setup too (I don't have the monitor). If I install a new graphics card, it will select whatever monitor is primary and then from there on out it will refuse to POST to any other screen.

This started happening recently, and it happens whenever I get a new monitor.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emk929*
> 
> Still waiting for the price to drop down...
> So far, the lowest I saw was 1239.90
> 
> Anybody think it's gonna get any lower?


Not until it has competitors on the market


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Not until it has competitors on the market


and I think AOC version will be out August or was it September?

Edit:

Someone from Overclock.co.uk says:
Quote:


> FYI I spoke with LG today and have been informed that the revision 2.0 firmware will be available to download soon


I wonder what that Firmware will do?....


----------



## Zerothaught

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emk929*
> 
> Still waiting for the price to drop down...
> So far, the lowest I saw was 1239.90
> 
> Anybody think it's gonna get any lower?


Amazon, newegg, Adorama, and B&H all have it for $999.99. I even got my for $899.99 from B&H (should be here Thursday.) The problem is the stock. Just order and wait, that's all you can do.


----------



## ticotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pe8er*
> 
> Oh crap, B&H Photo Video is shipping mine. I'm not sure if I should be ecstatic or terrified, having read this thread


I think you should be terrified. How is your luck at the lottery?
My LG34UM95 was Dead On Arrival
I finally got my 34um95 yesterday (july 8)from B&H Photo after 2 months of waiting. Immediately upon powering up & not plugged in to the MacBookPro (early 2013 15"retina) it was evident that it was a defective screen (photo 1). The purple jellyfish blob remained when plugged into the MBP (thunderbolt) photo2. I called B&H & they immediately issued a RMA & return shipping label without question. So far B&H has been great. Hopefully it continues. I'm trying once more to see if I can get a good monitor. Its too bad because this could be a great monitor. If the second one is defective, I'll get a refund & wait for the Apple refresh. At this point I can't recommend this monitor to anybody because of poor design/materials and the very poor manufacturing quality control & insufficient factory inspection.


----------



## jon6113

Wow, that is horrible! I have had mine for 3 weeks now and have no backlight bleeding or any other issues. I love the monitor. Guess I got lucky.

Hopefully, your next one is better.


----------



## CBZ323

Oh damn that sucks. Do you think it had something to do with some rough handling by the shipping people or just a bad panel?


----------



## Gamer2210

When my LG 34UM95 is delivered, will I need to turn Vsync ON to avoid screen tearing on games?
I do that on my current monitor, probably because it's a Samsung TV and not a PC monitor.


----------



## Harjan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Wow, that is horrible! I have had mine for 3 weeks now and have no backlight bleeding or any other issues. I love the monitor. Guess I got lucky.
> 
> Hopefully, your next one is better.


lucky you!
Mind telling me what revision + production date you got ?

Up till now i had to return 2 of these monitors, will recieving my third one saturday.

I will also try to ask Linus (on his next twitter blitz on the WAN show) if he had any issues with his 34UM95, because i haven't heard anything about backlight bleed from him.


----------



## Gamer2210

According to Amazon's customer support regarding the delivery date:
"We are expecting more stcok with in 7 days." - Ravi the customer support dude

I'm not sure whether it's a general thing to say to customers, or if it's accurate, but I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## ticotoo

No, the monitor was well packaged & the box arrived in good shape. They even had the corners/edges protected. I would say a manufacturing defect.
I even tried the internal calibration & ran through some test images to see if it would make a difference. With plasma displays, doing that would often help on new displays or remove "burn in"


----------



## istudy92

Guys, this thread is for news, someone move or make a proper product discussion thread.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticotoo*
> 
> 
> No, the monitor was well packaged & the box arrived in good shape. They even had the corners/edges protected. I would say a manufacturing defect.
> I even tried the internal calibration & ran through some test images to see if it would make a difference. With plasma displays, doing that would often help on new displays or remove "burn in"


I use to work at UPS and looking at the box I can tell you what likely happened. You see the black marks all over the side of the box? That means at some point they laid the box down and it was being slid around on the warehouse floor (or on a truck). You see the "crease" to the left of the middle strap? That's where the box was dropped from a decent height onto another box or object. If I look closely, the crease seems like it transferred to at least actual monitor box which would require a pretty hefty drop. It is in the same relative location as your panel damage judging from the pictures. Drops like that can easily travels through boxes, and without proper packaging that could of easily cause what you are seeing on the monitor. Even though the box damage seem minor, a drop from height on the center point of a monitor like that will cause the entire panel to "flex", possibly crack or bend.

The box they ship these in looks alarmingly thin too. TV generally ship with this amount of packing because they are freight shipped, larger and heavier, so they are handled better. Nothing is stopping a UPS/FedEx driver from tossing this 34" around.. The box only weights 24 pounds.

That said, it is 100% physical panel damage based on your monitor pictures, not burn-in or anything like that. I really doubt it shipped out of the factory like that. I'd go for an exchange...


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Guys, this thread is for news, someone move or make a proper product discussion thread.


It already exists: http://www.overclock.net/t/1476919/lg-34um95-and-lg-34um65-owners-club/0_40


----------



## vargus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdmaddog*
> 
> Ran a quick-and-dirty OC tonight. Will test and adjust, but simply ran x31.0 multiplier and 1.257V with a seemingly stable 4138.7 MHz result.
> 
> Both games hit 60-70fps without AA and otherwise maxed settings (only "High" textures for WD, not "Ultra," but it stayed below 3GB vram usage)
> 
> Had a bit of a stutter going in ESO before I logged, about once a second. Unsure where that came from. [EDIT: turns out, it was V -SYNC, frames now MUCH higher with it off]
> 
> Haven't moved the RevoDrive to another slot yet to get both GPUs to x16, that'll be tomorrow.


Make sure you DISABLE CORE PARKING it made my 4.7-4.8ghz 2600k and 2 560tis in SLI stutter on occasion in BF3 but once I disabled the core parking the problem went away. Core parking has no place on the desktop...a laptop sure but not the desktop.


----------



## General Fumoffu

Received mine, no problem whatsoever however just saw that I haven't got a display port on my new 280x so went with HDMI for the moment, now i'm waiting for the 800 series to come out and my build will be complete









The screen is really big just played CS GO with 170 FPS everything on max , it was amazing, can't wait to play Skyrim with mod's .


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> ...just saw that I haven't got a display port on my new 280x so went with HDMI for the moment...


Shouldn't there be two Mini DisplayPort outs on the 280x?


----------



## General Fumoffu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Shouldn't there be two Mini DisplayPort outs on the 280x?


Yes but isn't it for apple computers ?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> Yes but isn't it for apple computers ?


Nope, it is the exact same as a standard sized DP out/connector other than the size obviously (as far as your usage case is concerned, that is: graphics only, no Thunderbolt running alongside it).

You'll need to either get a Mini DP to DP cable, or get a Mini DP to DP adapter to use the cable that came with the display. You could probably do Mini DP to Mini DP using one of the Mini DP/Thunderbolt ports on the monitor, but I'm not 100% on that, so either of the first two options is probably the better choice.


----------



## General Fumoffu

Okey thanks a lot !


----------



## Gamer2210

I've been considering cancelling the pre-order from Amazon and getting it from either Newegg or B&H.
Amazon has no estimated release date, and the monitor was mysteriously changed from [Pre-order] to [Temporarily out of stock].
Newegg is selling it for the same price of $999.99 and B&H are offering pre-orders for 899.99 with an Expected availability: July 25 2014.

The reason I feel I want to wait for Amazon to provide the monitor is because I like their customer support, and I hope the longer I wait, the better my chances are that I get one of the June Rev versions and not one the May ones.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer2210*
> 
> I've been considering cancelling the pre-order from Amazon and getting it from either Newegg or B&H.
> Amazon has no estimated release date, and the monitor was mysteriously changed from [Pre-order] to [Temporarily out of stock].
> Newegg is selling it for the same price of $999.99 and B&H are offering pre-orders for 899.99 with an Expected availability: July 25 2014.
> 
> The reason I feel I want to wait for Amazon to provide the monitor is because I like their customer support, and I hope the longer I wait, the better my chances are that I get one of the June Rev versions and not one the May ones.


I just ordered from Newegg because of my impatience with Amazon lack of stock. I considered B&H but I am apprehensive of there return policy.


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I just ordered from Newegg because of my impatience with Amazon lack of stock. I considered B&H but I am apprehensive of there return policy.


Does Newegg really have the 34um95 in stock and shipping for $999?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Does Newegg really have the 34um95 in stock and shipping for $999?


Yes they do. Shipping is $7.59


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Does Newegg really have the 34um95 in stock and shipping for $999?


They do, but early posts in this thread caused me to be wary of Newegg's monitors (especially May Revs). I think I'm gonna wait for Amazon to have in stock for another week or two.


----------



## nxtiak

B&H Photo has USED ones in stock for $695... probably all the returns with crazy light bleeds....
Such a good price if there are no issues though.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/used/1040788/lg_electronics_34um95_34_ultrawide_qhd_led.html


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> B&H Photo has USED ones in stock for $695... probably all the returns with crazy light bleeds....
> Such a good price if there are no issues though.
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/used/1040788/lg_electronics_34um95_34_ultrawide_qhd_led.html


Yeah, but even for $700, this policy would concern me:
Quote:


> The B&H Used Dept does not distinguish between "grey market" and US-warranted merchandise for any item we sell. These distinctions are primarily important for warranty purposes for new merchandise and all the merchandise sold through our used department is out of the manufacturer's warranty so in almost every case, the issue is moot.
> 
> You should be aware that while almost all the items sold through our used department no longer qualify for the original manufacturer's warranty, certain manufacturers in the US will not service goods whose original provenance was "grey market", even for a fee. In almost all cases service is available through independent repair facilities.
> 
> Every item sold through our used department comes with our own warranty. For many items we also sell additional warranty coverage. Please ask your sales associate for details.


Looks like it only comes with a 90 day 'in house' warranty. After that, you're on your own.


----------



## Gamer2210

Finally getting my monitor from Amazon!
Got an email from them:
"Your new estimated delivery date is: Friday, July 25, 2014 "

I'm glad I didn't cancel my pre-order.


----------



## mega killer

is it good to make multiple setup with this monitor
3 ultra-wide 4k


----------



## jincuteguy

why is everyone raving about this monitor?


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> is it good to make multiple setup with this monitor
> 3 ultra-wide 4k


I think 1 is pretty wide enough. I would recommend you start with just 1 and upgrade as you see fit. Your PC setup might not be powerful enough to handle 3 QHD monitors, so you might want to take some time and make a detailed plan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> why is everyone raving about this monitor?


It's an ultrawide QHD IPS monitor. It's pretty good. Good enough for Linus from linustechtips to say "4k is dead to me" when he got this monitor. I'm not a big Linus follower, but the guy seems to know his stuff from what I've seen.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> is it good to make multiple setup with this monitor
> 3 ultra-wide 4k


I find one is wide enough, too wide sometimes.

The only situation where I could see more than one of these being a good choice is if you put one above the other with VESA mounts.


----------



## MetalCase

This monitor is great and once you use this monitor then it's really hard to go back to the "normal" monitor again.

Let's just hope that there will be more 21:9 content for this monitor. Games, movie service that show movies in 21:9 format and so on.

There is also a LG 34UM94 in about 2 months or so and the price seems to be at around 800$ but so far I only heard that it will only be release in the US.

AOC will also release their monitor in 1-2 months. Lots of website says that it will be at around £499 inc VAT but you can pre-order AOCs monitor at Amazon.de for around 830EU that's around 1.100$. I think it will be
cheaper when the monitor is released.

The only downside for me about this monitor is the problem with backlight bleed, games that fully support 21:9 resolution without any other program and of course no Free-sync/G-sync and 120+ hz.


----------



## mega killer

is it good to make multiple setup with this monitor
3 ultrawide 4k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> I find one is wide enough, too wide sometimes.
> 
> The only situation where I could see more than one of these being a good choice is if you put one above the other with VESA mounts.


true
but multiple setup with 3 on eyefinty or sround is great if you keep a distance between you and the monitors
but you will need quad sli titan black for that 12k will need alot of vram
what is your opnion


----------



## mega killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer2210*
> 
> I think 1 is pretty wide enough. I would recommend you start with just 1 and upgrade as you see fit. Your PC setup might not be powerful enough to handle 3 QHD monitors, so you might want to take some time and make a detailed plan.


yes you will need quad sli titan black 12k will need alot of vram Unfortunately the evga 780ti classified 6gb edition was cancelled it will be great to do quad sli with it with 12k resolution
but you will have keep a distance between you and the monitors 102 inch is long


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> why is everyone raving about this monitor?


Gee, let's see:
- IPS
- 21:9
- Same size as a 27" if you cut the extra sides off.
- 8bit + FRC (for the Pros)

If you aren't a competitive FPS gamer or a person that wants/needs 120/144Hz , the monitor is the best thing out there. I recently went over to my friends after using this thing for a month, and when I saw his 27" 1440p I immediately said "really?". It seemed so cluttered and small, it was like going back to 4:3.

The monitor next to a 27" 1440p Apple Thunderbolt display:


----------



## Seraphic

Asus has a 4k 27" ISP monitor coming out soon: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-pb279q-has-ultra-hd-4k-ahva-panel.html

So I am debating between that one and this 34UM95


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seraphic*
> 
> Asus has a 4k 27" ISP monitor coming out soon: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-pb279q-has-ultra-hd-4k-ahva-panel.html
> 
> So I am debating between that one and this 34UM95


Unless you have eagle eye 20/15 or 20/10 vision and 2-3 top of the line GPUs, I'd still go with the LG. Maybe Windows 9 will have better DPI scaling...


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> yes you will need quad sli titan black 12k will need alot of vram Unfortunately the evga 780ti classified 6gb edition was cancelled it will be great to do quad sli with it with 12k resolution
> but you will have keep a distance between you and the monitors 102 inch is long


If you currently own quad sli titan black, then congrats and I hope you enjoy the multi-monitor setup. However, if you're planning on buying 4x Titan Black. then I would advise you on waiting for nvidia's 28nm Maxwell series. Rumor is they're gonna release it in October or November. Speaking from personal experience, I generally feel bad when buying something expensive and then a newer and better version is released for the same price.


----------



## nxtiak

Anyone have any more info on the 34UM94 ? Any differences with the 95?

Lots of new reviews on B&H Photo dated July 21-23, so they recently shipped.
Mine hasn't and still waiting....

EDIT: On reddit someone said 34UM94 is the commercial version and has 3 year warranty, while 34UM95 is consumer version with 1 year warranty.......


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Anyone have any more info on the 34UM94 ? Any differences with the 95?
> 
> Lots of new reviews on B&H Photo dated July 21-23, so they recently shipped.
> Mine hasn't and still waiting....
> 
> EDIT: On reddit someone said 34UM94 is the commercial version and has 3 year warranty, while 34UM95 is consumer version with 1 year warranty.......


Just saw the 34um94 version on Massdrop, the warranty seems to be the only difference.


----------



## mega killer

is it good to make multiple setup with this monitor
3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer2210*
> 
> If you currently own quad sli titan black, then congrats and I hope you enjoy the multi-monitor setup. However, if you're planning on buying 4x Titan Black. then I would advise you on waiting for nvidia's 28nm Maxwell series. Rumor is they're gonna release it in October or November. Speaking from personal experience, I generally feel bad when buying something expensive and then a newer and better version is released for the same price.


hhhhhh i wish i have quad sli titan black
and i think just like you do about buying a thing and after a while something better released with the same price but generally i can't do quad sli with high end card is too expensive for me
i confirm there are 880 or 880ti kingpin edition i hope it come with 6gb of vram


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Unless you have eagle eye 20/15 or 20/10 vision and 2-3 top of the line GPUs, I'd still go with the LG. *Maybe Windows 9 will have better DPI scaling...*


Ding, ding, ding! I honestly can't wrap my head around the 24"-32" 4K craze with DPI scaling being so fundamentally iffy (not "broken", just hella iffy) in Win 7/8/8.1.


----------



## jincuteguy

Well I bought the LG 34UM95 yesterday from my local Fry's store. Used it over night and returned it today and got the Dell U3014. Not sure why but I didnt like it.
Maybe im not one of those ppl that like Ultra Wide.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer2210*
> 
> Speaking from personal experience, I generally feel bad when buying something expensive and then a newer and better version is released for the same price.


So.. you're perpetually sad? Probably everything you've ever purchased fits that category.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Well I bought the LG 34UM95 yesterday from my local Fry's store. Used it over night and returned it today and got the Dell U3014. Not sure why but I didnt like it.
> Maybe im not one of those ppl that like Ultra Wide.


How do you like your u3014 so far? I got mine on day one, they definitely had some issues, took until my third to get one without any of the more common issues. It's a beautiful monitor, certainly not excellent for gaming due to either pretty insane tearing with vsync off or a good deal of lag with vsync on. Game mode helps a bit.


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> So.. you're perpetually sad? Probably everything you've ever purchased fits that category.


I meant newer versions that were released about a month or two after buying things. It was my fault for not following news when I used to upgrade my PC a long time ago. I'm the type of guy who prefers to wait for better things if they're likely to be released very soon, selling used items isn't easy in my country. That's just who I am. However, a guy from work doesn't really care, and his motto is do things NOW. Even if something is definitely going to be released tomorrow. People are different, but that doesn't mean I'm better, or my co-worker is. That's just a personal preference at a way of living.

I gave the guy a warning I personally would have loved to receive when I was buying my Nvidia GTX 580 1.5GB, 3 weeks before 600 series was released in my country. This doesn't mean I'm perpetually sad, even if I regret buying something outdated, I still make the best of it and stop thinking about the negative side of the coin.


----------



## krakin

So I have a little bit of backlight bleed on my monitor, should I return it?


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krakin*
> 
> So I have a little bit of backlight bleed on my monitor, should I return it?


Can you see it while using the monitor on regular things?
Or only visible when it's completely black?

No one can tell you to return or not.
I wish I have one... waiting for bhphoto to ship.... $899


----------



## krakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Can you see it while using the monitor on regular things?
> Or only visible when it's completely black?
> 
> No one can tell you to return or not.
> I wish I have one... waiting for bhphoto to ship.... $899


It is only when completely black. It's about a 3" radius from the bottom left and then little 1" spots along the bottom.

And I understand that no one can really tell me I have to or whatever. I just wanted to know if this is a common thing with these monitors.


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krakin*
> 
> It is only when completely black. It's about a 3" radius from the bottom left and then little 1" spots along the bottom.
> 
> And I understand that no one can really tell me I have to or whatever. I just wanted to know if this is a common thing with these monitors.


That doesn't sound bad at all, others have posted photos of some crazy huge light bleeds.
I would keep it if it was mine. I'm jealous right now.


----------



## krakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> That doesn't sound bad at all, others have posted photos of some crazy huge light bleeds.
> I would keep it if it was mine. I'm jealous right now.


That's about how I was thinking.

I'm just going to be calling NewEgg tomorrow to consult with them as well.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

I do not whatsoever recommend this monitor at all anymore. This has turned from just what I thought was maybe a one-time problem, to a full blown problem regarding backlight bleed. Just returned monitor 6 and got a refund, rather than exchanging it again. Tired of assembling and disassembling this monitor over and over for them to have this awful QC. It isn't my job to do QC on LG's products.

The photos you see are ones I took from approximately 8 feet away (or more) from the monitor with a black background. Unfortunately I didn't take a picture of how bad the first monitor was, but these pictures make up for the sheer disregard that LG has in regards to QC'ing their panels for what is arguably a flagship product of theirs.

Also, #4 will be missing because I didn't take a picture after it developed noticeable bleed after approximately 3-4 days. That was the only one of the SIX that started w/o bleed originally.

And finally, pardon the camera. The camera on my HTC One has a defective sensor (the red hue around the outside) and I haven't had the time to get a warranty claim started on it yet.

*Monitor #2:*



*Monitor #3:*



*Monitor #5:*



*Monitor #6 (Final):*



I can assure you it is backlight bleed because it maintains that bleed from any viewing angle and is noticeable all the way in the hallway outside the office this monitor WAS sitting in. The pictures don't do it justice how bad this bleed is. In fact, I'd say the pictures don't fully show how bad it was on ALL of these monitors. And the regular IPS glow exacerbated this bleed.

Buyer be wary when purchasing this monitor. We gave *SIX* chances for LG, spread across the past 30 days (Fry's return/exchange policy), and two different shipments to Fry's, to desperately get a working monitor. Because the sad thing about this is how absolutely amazing this aspect ratio is. But it is destroyed by garbage tier quality control at LG, who shouldn't have this bad QC/design considering they make the panel it uses and the monitor themselves. They basically control every aspect of this monitor in the manufacturing stages.

LG needs to get their act together.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krakin*
> 
> It is only when completely black. It's about a 3" radius from the bottom left and then little 1" spots along the bottom.
> 
> And I understand that no one can really tell me I have to or whatever. I just wanted to know if this is a common thing with these monitors.


That's rather normal. Mine is the same way.. you'll likely trade for one that has a little more/less bleed in different areas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I do not whatsoever recommend this monitor at all anymore. This has turned from just what I thought was maybe a one-time problem, to a full blown problem regarding backlight bleed. Just returned monitor 6 and got a refund, rather than exchanging it again. Tired of assembling and disassembling this monitor over and over for them to have this awful QC. It isn't my job to do QC on LG's products.
> 
> The photos you see are ones I took from approximately 8 feet away (or more) from the monitor with a black background. Unfortunately I didn't take a picture of how bad the first monitor was, but these pictures make up for the sheer disregard that LG has in regards to QC'ing their panels for what is arguably a flagship product of theirs.
> 
> Also, #4 will be missing because I didn't take a picture after it developed noticeable bleed after approximately 3-4 days. That was the only one of the SIX that started w/o bleed originally.
> 
> And finally, pardon the camera. The camera on my HTC One has a defective sensor (the red hue around the outside) and I haven't had the time to get a warranty claim started on it yet.
> 
> *Monitor #2:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Monitor #3:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Monitor #5:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Monitor #6 (Final):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you it is backlight bleed because it maintains that bleed from any viewing angle and is noticeable all the way in the hallway outside the office this monitor WAS sitting in. The pictures don't do it justice how bad this bleed is. In fact, I'd say the pictures don't fully show how bad it was on ALL of these monitors. And the regular IPS glow exacerbated this bleed.
> 
> Buyer be wary when purchasing this monitor. We gave *SIX* chances for LG, spread across the past 30 days (Fry's return/exchange policy), and two different shipments to Fry's, to desperately get a working monitor. Because the sad thing about this is how absolutely amazing this aspect ratio is. But it is destroyed by garbage tier quality control at LG, who shouldn't have this bad QC/design considering they make the panel it uses and the monitor themselves. They basically control every aspect of this monitor in the manufacturing stages.
> 
> LG needs to get their act together.


Mine looks nothing like yours.. even in a solid dark room. Here's mine with the worst bleeding circled:
http://i.imgur.com/kQqHhzE.png

My lighting conditions in that photo are much much lower than yours too. I've used it about 5+ hours a day for almost a month now and bleed has not changed. I'd say in real life the bleeding is slightly worse than what you see in the picture, but I can only see it during very dark games if i'm staring for it, and it is completely masked by IPS glow/glare at normal viewing distances.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> So.. you're perpetually sad? Probably everything you've ever purchased fits that category.
> How do you like your u3014 so far? I got mine on day one, they definitely had some issues, took until my third to get one without any of the more common issues. It's a beautiful monitor, certainly not excellent for gaming due to either pretty insane tearing with vsync off or a good deal of lag with vsync on. Game mode helps a bit.


I like the u3014 a lot cause of the wide gamut color and the sharpness. I also like the 1600p vertical res.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> How do you like your u3014 so far? I got mine on day one, they definitely had some issues, took until my third to get one without any of the more common issues. It's a beautiful monitor, certainly not excellent for gaming due to either pretty insane tearing with vsync off or a good deal of lag with vsync on. Game mode helps a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> I like the u3014 a lot cause of the wide gamut color and the sharpness. I also like the 1600p vertical res.


I have a U3014 as well and I find it surprisingly good for gaming. It has next to no input lag (3ms) when in game-mode and the pixel response time is respectable enough to not interfere with my intense gaming sessions in which I feel I'm pretty competitive and can still hand people their ass pretty handily, many of whom are gaming @ 120hz. Just my







, YMMV.

I thought about buying one of these LG's but some of the things I've read turned me off. Can't see myself getting rid of the U3014 any time soon.


----------



## Gamer2210

Finally received my monitor from Amazon, and there's some backlight bleed as you can see in the image below. But honestly, I can live with it.


----------



## mega killer

i advice any one who want this monitor to wait for the AOC u3477Pqu the same panel and features with less price just the thunderbolt is missing but i din't think any one will need it that much
a comparison: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1827296
it will release in september


----------



## Lourad

I just picked this monitor up from Microcenter, it is big and pretty!


----------



## ryanrenolds08

I really feel bad for everyone picking up a 65(p) or 95(p) with backlight bleeding issues. I picked up mine over the Swift, given that the results were all accross the board with the Swift, and I couldn't be happier. There is basically zero light bleed with my panel. It almost looks like its off when viewing true blacks. I hope it stays this way and doesn't develop down the road.


----------



## krakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> I really feel bad for everyone picking up a 65(p) or 95(p) with backlight bleeding issues. I picked up mine over the Swift, given that the results were all accross the board with the Swift, and I couldn't be happier. There is basically zero light bleed with my panel. It almost looks like its off when viewing true blacks. I hope it stays this way and doesn't develop down the road.


Do the non-P editions have less of a chance for backlight bleed?


----------



## robbiekhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krakin*
> 
> Do the non-P editions have less of a chance for backlight bleed?


They are exactly the same monitors. the P/-P means nothing.


----------



## krakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiekhan*
> 
> They are exactly the same monitors. the P/-P means nothing.


That's what I had came to as a conclusion before I bought mine as I couldn't find anything saying anything different about them.


----------



## Lourad

is the DP cable that comes with this monitor a 1.2 version.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> is the DP cable that comes with this monitor a 1.2 version.


No such thing. http://www.displayport.org/cables/how-to-choose-a-displayport-cable-and-not-get-a-bad-one/

Whatever it comes with will be fine.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> No such thing. http://www.displayport.org/cables/how-to-choose-a-displayport-cable-and-not-get-a-bad-one/
> 
> Whatever it comes with will be fine.


TY, one more question. Windows 7 is using a default driver. I can't seem to find one on LG's website?


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> TY, one more question. Windows 7 is using a default driver. I can't seem to find one on LG's website?


I came into the same situation....I have been using the default driver since I got my 65 about a week and a half ago without so much as a hitch. My advice, the default driver works just fine. Just my .02









/OT

I will never be able to go back to a 16:9 screen. This much screen real-estate should be illegal.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> i advice any one who want this monitor to wait for the AOC u3477Pqu the same panel and features with less price just the thunderbolt is missing but i din't think any one will need it that much
> a comparison: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1827296
> it will release in september


Features wise, the LG comes with thunderbolt and thunderbolt daisy chain internal colour management software. For mac users, this will be very valuable. For PC users, it seems the AOC will be a better choice.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> I really feel bad for everyone picking up a 65(p) or 95(p) with backlight bleeding issues. I picked up mine over the Swift, given that the results were all accross the board with the Swift, and I couldn't be happier. There is basically zero light bleed with my panel. It almost looks like its off when viewing true blacks. I hope it stays this way and doesn't develop down the road.


Panel number 4 in the post I made earlier about the absolute nightmare with this monitor was perfect for about 3 days before gradually exhibiting some seriously awful light bleed. And by perfect, I mean it was seriously a uniform panel.

So based on my numerous experiences with this monitor (6 total times), I'd recommend you don't get your hopes up. LG's quality control on this product is sadly disgusting. Because 21:9 1440p is awesome (minus the fact it is so wide that you are subject to some pretty bad IPS glow in dark scenes).


----------



## robbiekhan

I got my free 34UM95-P today from LG Germany, it is a made in July version and they kindly gave me the LG ACB8300 calibration unit with it too.

I've uploaded a video of it comparing it against the i1Display pro when used with the LG software. It's a fine calibrator by all accounts and does the job perfectly for £30 but of course only works on LG screens with LG True Color Finder.

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1JMD2X4yJA


----------



## mega killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> Features wise, the LG comes with thunderbolt and thunderbolt daisy chain internal colour management software. For mac users, this will be very valuable. For PC users, it seems the AOC will be a better choice.


yes that what i'am saying


----------



## digix

That sorry but some of you are using the monitor with windows7 can see everything in Fullscreen startup window for the log-in password and shutting down?
During this I see 2 black sidebars in practice I see in 16: 9 and not in 21: 9
it is possible to fit the monitor 21:9?
As for the mac someone managed to use it at a resolution of 3440x1440 with display port 1.2 or has set in menu 'display port?
Thanks for the replies


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> That sorry but some of you are using the monitor with windows7 can see everything in Fullscreen startup window for the log-in password and shutting down?
> During this I see 2 black sidebars in practice I see in 16: 9 and not in 21: 9
> it is possible to fit the monitor 21:9?
> As for the mac someone managed to use it at a resolution of 3440x1440 with display port 1.2 or has set in menu 'display port?
> Thanks for the replies


Yes there are black bars at Windows startup on mine too, but who really cares?

If you have an SSD you wont spend more than 4 seconds on that screen.


----------



## digix

Thanks for the answer, but even if it is true that there remains 4 sec with an ssd
but if you have to enter the password is annoying to see this because even on lg monitor 21: 9 that have a resolution of 2560 x 1080 does not have the problem ...


----------



## Someone09

Nothing you can do about it as far as I know.
Win 7 is just not optimized for such high resolutions (dunno about 8/8.1). The start screen looks even funnier on a 4k screen by the way.


----------



## nxtiak

Mine just shipped from B&H Photo


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Yes there are black bars at Windows startup on mine too, but who really cares?
> 
> If you have an SSD you wont spend more than 4 seconds on that screen.


Can't you just change the startup / logon screen to a 21:9 format pic? I know I customize mine, but I don't have a 21:9 monitor. Still waiting for that AOC to hit the market to see what happens with prices.

BTW, has anyone heard a peep about Dell and their version of this panel?


----------



## CBZ323

I don't know but I don't care either. I'm not bothered by black bars for 4 seconds.

It's not the monitor's Fault and it's not Windows 7's either. It was released in 2009 and these resolutions were not common, especially with the aspect ratio.

You cannot expect MS to be "fixing" such trivial things when they have released 1.5 oeprating systems since then and moved on from 7.


----------



## advion

I've been a proud owner of this monitor for a couple weeks now. It's safe to say I won't be going to back to a smaller single display ever again. I have no backlight bleeding and have had zero issues with it so far aside from having to buy a new GPU to power it and game on it.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *advion*
> 
> I've been a proud owner of this monitor for a couple weeks now. It's safe to say I won't be going to back to a smaller single display ever again. I have no backlight bleeding and have had zero issues with it so far aside from having to buy a new GPU to power it and game on it.


I have the 65 model (pockets aren't deep enough for the 95







) and its safe to say I will never go back to a 16:9 display again. 21:9 is soooo nice for gaming. Diablo 3, SupCom, BF4....the list goes on; are gorgeous on these things.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> I have the 65 model (pockets aren't deep enough for the 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and its safe to say I will never go back to a 16:9 display again. 21:9 is soooo nice for gaming. Diablo 3, *SupCom*, BF4....the list goes on; are gorgeous on these things.


AAAAH!!!!!! So jealous. Can't wait to buy one of these.


----------



## nxtiak

Just got my 34UM95 from B&H Photo, freaking awesome.
I'm using it with the ErgoTron LX monitor arm.

In the Easy setup Guide for the LG, it says *"If you use the monitor panel without the stand base, its joystick button may cause the monitor to become unstable and fall, resulting in damage to the monitor or human injury. In addition, this may cause the joystick button to malfunction."*

What the heck??? So not using the stand can make the monitor fall? And joystick to break????? ***


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Just got my 34UM95 from B&H Photo, freaking awesome.
> I'm using it with the ErgoTron LX monitor arm.
> 
> In the Easy setup Guide for the LG, it says *"If you use the monitor panel without the stand base, its joystick button may cause the monitor to become unstable and fall, resulting in damage to the monitor or human injury. In addition, this may cause the joystick button to malfunction."*
> 
> What the heck??? So not using the stand can make the monitor fall? And joystick to break????? ***


lol, they are saying if you use no stand at all.


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> lol, they are saying if you use no stand at all.


Oh like just putting it on the ground directly on the bottom of the monitor/joystick stand.... wow, surprised they had to write this in the manual.... I wonder if people actually did that and broke the joystick and got mad at LG, now they're required to put it in the manual. LOL... /smh


----------



## Clocknut

stupid aspect ratio, u cant fit two 4:3 inside there & it is too wide for wide screen use.

16:10 ratio is still the best


----------



## robbiekhan

Stupid?

I've read some silly things before but that just takes the top spot.

Congrats.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> stupid aspect ratio, u cant fit two 4:3 inside there & it is too wide for wide screen use.
> 
> 16:10 ratio is still the best












Oh man this has to be a troll.


----------



## CBZ323

For those who havent see the news, new model with curved screen:

http://www.techpowerup.com/204254/lg-to-unveil-worlds-first-21-9-curved-ips-monitor-at-ifa-2014.html


----------



## nxtiak

So Windows 8, I have my display set to turn off after 10minutes of not being used.
The LG goes to sleep after that, when I wake it up, all my opened windows turn to 5"x5" squares... so annoying having to fix window sizes, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JONSTARKS

I want them to make one 3" bigger, e.g., 30" 1600p equivalent (whatever that is in 21:9)

I look at my 27" 1440p screen and just adding a few inches to the left and right of it don't warrant enough of an upgrade, I'd like a bigger screen plz sir.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> I want them to make one 3" bigger, e.g., 30" 1600p equivalent (whatever that is in 21:9)


3840x1600 for a 2.4:1 (21.6:9) aspect ratio. With a typical 30" .25mm pixel pitch it would be 37.8x15.8" (960x400mm) with a 40.96" (1040mm) diagonal size.

I'd buy that.


----------



## Gamer2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> So Windows 8, I have my display set to turn off after 10minutes of not being used.
> The LG goes to sleep after that, when I wake it up, all my opened windows turn to 5"x5" squares... so annoying having to fix window sizes, anyone have any suggestions?


I actually have the same problem, tried a lot of things but the issue remains. Would appreciate if someone posts a solution if they found one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> For those who havent see the news, new model with curved screen:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/204254/lg-to-unveil-worlds-first-21-9-curved-ips-monitor-at-ifa-2014.html


I actually don't regret getting the 34UM95 at all. I expect the curved monitor to be more expensive and not anywhere near my budget. Also, I waited months for this one, I don't think i'm patient enough to wait for the same monitor but slightly curved. Curved Monitors seem like a gimmick, in my opinion.


----------



## mega killer

Stupid?







hhhhh oh man you are killing me this must be the joke of month


----------



## funfordcobra

Nvidia surround was getting annoying so I jumped on this.

LG 2560x1080 34 inch 21:9. It was 699 but I talked the store manager down to 680 out the door tax included.

Only bad thing is that it's 60Hz. Coming from 144hz and being able to hold that in FPS too is pretty noticeable down at 60hz but the 34 inch IPS screen 21:9 sold me.

Its the lg34um65

I'm using 3 GTX 770s with 2gb of VRAM. On some demanding games Im still not at 2GB VRAM with this monitor, neither was I on (5760x1080p) NVidia surround. (Obviously on surround msaa ect.. was turned down lower.)

I like this monitor a lot more than the surround setup BUT I can take it back.
There is the same monitor that is 3440x1440p.

That's my question: Can 3 GTX 770s 2GB HOLD steady 60Fps on a 3440x1440 screen? They don't struggle at all on 2560x1080p. With vsync off fps shoots to 150 or so but like I said its only a 60Hz IPS, so I have to leave vsync on. If fps wont be a consistent 60 on the 3440x1440p, I don't want to do it.

Even with the GPU horsepower, will VRAM **** me since I only have 2GB?

pushing 286000 pixels now with the 2560x1080.

surround pushed 622000 pixels over three monitors. (ran very well)

the one im looking at would be 480000 pixels.

This is the one I'm talking about: Its down to 999 from 1300 at frys.

Its the lg34um65.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Ugh on the curved monitor edition. Such an overpriced gimmick. Keep my panels and televisions and two-by-fours flat. I happened to take a look at a 4k curved model at Best Buy a couple weeks ago. Not only was it 4x the amount of the same screen size in flat, but if you got off center more than about 3 feet the pixels have a weird blending effect due to you looking across multiple rows at once. It may be just my opinion but count me out on that gimmick.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> if you got off center more than about 3 feet the pixels have a weird blending effect due to you looking across multiple rows at once.


That metric makes no sense without a distance component. I've found the viewing angles on the 4K curved Samsung's quite impressive.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That metric makes no sense without a distance component. I've found the viewing angles on the 4K curved Samsung's quite impressive.


I wasn't trying to get off topic, just the idea of a curved model is ridiculous to *me*. It was just my opinion for this 34 inch monitor.

I was about 8-10 feet away from a 70"(?) model. It did absolutely NOTHING for me over a standard 70" 4k model. Once again, just my opinion.

Curved panels will become relevant when they envelope you. Until then, it is a marketing gimmick...nothing more. When I invite friends over to the house for a movie do I want someone on the far right couch able to see 3/4 the screen because it is curved??







You are right that is is very impressive....when straight on viewing.

(I have a brother-in-law down at Fort Campbell, thank you for your service sir/mam)


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Nvidia surround was getting annoying so I jumped on this.
> 
> LG 2560x1080 34 inch 21:9. It was 699 but I talked the store manager down to 680 out the door tax included.
> 
> Only bad thing is that it's 60Hz. Coming from 144hz and being able to hold that in FPS too is pretty noticeable down at 60hz but the 34 inch IPS screen 21:9 sold me.
> 
> Its the lg34um65
> 
> I'm using 3 GTX 770s with 2gb of VRAM. On some demanding games Im still not at 2GB VRAM with this monitor, neither was I on (5760x1080p) NVidia surround. (Obviously on surround msaa ect.. was turned down lower.)
> 
> I like this monitor a lot more than the surround setup BUT I can take it back.
> There is the same monitor that is 3440x1440p.
> 
> That's my question: Can 3 GTX 770s 2GB HOLD steady 60Fps on a 3440x1440 screen? They don't struggle at all on 2560x1080p. With vsync off fps shoots to 150 or so but like I said its only a 60Hz IPS, so I have to leave vsync on. If fps wont be a consistent 60 on the 3440x1440p, I don't want to do it.
> 
> Even with the GPU horsepower, will VRAM **** me since I only have 2GB?
> 
> pushing 286000 pixels now with the 2560x1080.
> 
> surround pushed 622000 pixels over three monitors. (ran very well)
> 
> the one im looking at would be 480000 pixels.
> 
> This is the one I'm talking about: Its down to 999 from 1300 at frys.
> 
> Its the lg34um65.


I think some games might need more than 2GB but cant say for sure. I was definitely going past 3 on Watch_Dogs but it was an unoptimized piece of ^$%#%$^


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> When I invite friends over to the house for a movie do I want someone on the far right couch able to see 3/4 the screen because it is curved??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right that is is very impressive....when straight on viewing.


Ya but it's your house so you get the sweet spot seat right?









Honestly I was actually impressed at how far off-plane I could go with the 78" 4K curved Samsung before the curve got in the way. I was way more to the side I would ever have anyone sitting.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> I wasn't trying to get off topic, just the idea of a curved model is ridiculous to *me*. It was just my opinion for this 34 inch monitor.
> 
> I was about 8-10 feet away from a 70"(?) model. It did absolutely NOTHING for me over a standard 70" 4k model. Once again, just my opinion.
> 
> Curved panels will become relevant when they envelope you. Until then, it is a marketing gimmick...nothing more. When I invite friends over to the house for a movie do I want someone on the far right couch able to see 3/4 the screen because it is curved??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right that is is very impressive....when straight on viewing.
> 
> (I have a brother-in-law down at Fort Campbell, thank you for your service sir/mam)


Add me to the skeptical about curved panels below wall sized screens 120+"

I've viewed some of the curved 60+" monitors and I agree is is a gimmick.

Here is a good description of why curved screens exist:

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php/faq/projection-screns-faq/1469-q-how-do-you-decode-model-s-79729311


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A: Despite its good looks, a curved projection screen plays a valuable role in today's home theaters. Residential cinemas are more commonly featuring the same wide "Cinemascope" screen format as one would watch when actually at a movie theater. This wider format looks great but also creates problems that a curve screen design eliminates. The curve serves two purposes. First, it has an aesthetic appeal that draws in the viewer by enhancing a sense of immersion while enhancing resolution and brightness. The curved screen, together with the anamorphic accessories will increase brightness and enhance resolution by up to 30%. It does this by eliminating the black margins that can appear on the projection surface of flat cinemascope screens. Second, it eliminates a visual artifact known as "pincushion effect" which is encountered when scalers and anamorphic lenses are used to create a 2.35:1 (Cinemascope) format. Pincushion effect is when the top and bottom center of a projected image appear to droop inward creating an hourglass-shaped picture. This happens because the light travels noticeably further to the edges of the screen than it does to the center (The further the throw distance, the larger the image), creating unsightly black margins on the screen itself. The curve design ensures that light travels the same distance to reach any point of the screen thus creating a properly proportioned image.
Here is a quick video on Pin cushion and curved projection screen.
The curve screens are for enhancing the performance of Cinemascope projection.
(2.35:1) Curved screens work with the anamorphic lenses and scalers to eliminate 33% of "pixel waste" on the black bars.Curved screens properly format the anamorphic image with optimal contrast (effects of the black framework perfectly framing the image)Curved screens only real claim to enhance 3D is that their curvature helps eliminate hot-spotting on higher gain (3D) materialsCurve screens also eliminate the pincushion effect

The "immersion" factor on a curved 16:9 screen is mostly a myth.
Immersion comes from the wide-angle (Cinemascope) presentations where your peripheral vision is picking up movement from the sides of the screen while you are focused on the center picture. 16:9 format is popular for TV sets because your eyes can easily take in the whole image without extra stuff happening off to the sides. This is why theaters are 2.35-2.40 and TVs are still 16:9.


----------



## sorance2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Add me to the skeptical about curved panels below wall sized screens 120+"
> 
> I've viewed some of the curved 60+" monitors and I agree is is a gimmick.
> 
> Here is a good description of why curved screens exist:
> 
> http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php/faq/projection-screns-faq/1469-q-how-do-you-decode-model-s-79729311
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A: Despite its good looks, a curved projection screen plays a valuable role in today's home theaters. Residential cinemas are more commonly featuring the same wide "Cinemascope" screen format as one would watch when actually at a movie theater. This wider format looks great but also creates problems that a curve screen design eliminates. The curve serves two purposes. First, it has an aesthetic appeal that draws in the viewer by enhancing a sense of immersion while enhancing resolution and brightness. The curved screen, together with the anamorphic accessories will increase brightness and enhance resolution by up to 30%. It does this by eliminating the black margins that can appear on the projection surface of flat cinemascope screens. Second, it eliminates a visual artifact known as "pincushion effect" which is encountered when scalers and anamorphic lenses are used to create a 2.35:1 (Cinemascope) format. Pincushion effect is when the top and bottom center of a projected image appear to droop inward creating an hourglass-shaped picture. This happens because the light travels noticeably further to the edges of the screen than it does to the center (The further the throw distance, the larger the image), creating unsightly black margins on the screen itself. The curve design ensures that light travels the same distance to reach any point of the screen thus creating a properly proportioned image.
> Here is a quick video on Pin cushion and curved projection screen.
> The curve screens are for enhancing the performance of Cinemascope projection.
> (2.35:1) Curved screens work with the anamorphic lenses and scalers to eliminate 33% of "pixel waste" on the black bars.Curved screens properly format the anamorphic image with optimal contrast (effects of the black framework perfectly framing the image)Curved screens only real claim to enhance 3D is that their curvature helps eliminate hot-spotting on higher gain (3D) materialsCurve screens also eliminate the pincushion effect
> 
> The "immersion" factor on a curved 16:9 screen is mostly a myth.
> Immersion comes from the wide-angle (Cinemascope) presentations where your peripheral vision is picking up movement from the sides of the screen while you are focused on the center picture. 16:9 format is popular for TV sets because your eyes can easily take in the whole image without extra stuff happening off to the sides. This is why theaters are 2.35-2.40 and TVs are still 16:9.


Read more about curved screens!
The wrong is that they made this with 16/9 format (and I agree here is about the gimmick). Curvature of the screen would make sense with 21/9 format.
From wikipedia: 21:9 aspect ratio monitors were developed to display the maximum amount of information on a single screen, but the extreme wideness of the screen created severe distortions on the left and right edges of the screen. Curved 21:9 monitors were then developed to address this issue and provide a distortion-free, wide-angle viewing environment.


----------



## sorance2000

And we can agree, the curvature gives us greater field of view and makes even more sense as the screen gets larger ; And for a curved monitor is best because you want stay closer to it.


----------



## krakin

Has anyone had issues with their monitor flickering and popping when they turn their computer back on or unplug/plug-in the display cable.

I am using displayport. I haven't been able to get HDMI to work with it.


----------



## Someone09

Yeah, had some flickering too but a new, better DP cable was the solution for me.


----------



## eladrion

anyone can tell me how better is the image with calibration vs cinema mode for gaming only?


----------



## Hanjin

Tempted to buy one just for shmups.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Do it!


----------



## mega killer

guys can anyone please give me benchmarks for this monitor in full res 3440*1440 with single card 780ti or 290x in many games and thanks for all


----------



## krakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> guys can anyone please give me benchmarks for this monitor in full res 3440*1440 with single card 780ti or 290x in many games and thanks for all


I run a 290 and I can run BF4 at ultra IIRC 2x AA no problem at 60-75 frames.

I don't notice a change in quality from 2x to 4x AA on this monitor.

Pretty much everything else in my libraries play perfectly with this card.


----------



## mega killer

thank for help:thumb:

great
does all high demand games run perfectly at 60 frame in ultra


----------



## krakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> thank for help:thumb:
> 
> great
> does all high demand games run perfectly at 60 frame in ultra


Some get in the 50's so I just turn down a couple of more demanding processes and get it up.

If you go 780ti you should be set to go. I got that for my roomate's 1440p 16:9 build and he hasn't ran into a single problem on any game at all.


----------



## mega killer

thanks for help man
and yes 1 780ti or 290 should be enough for all expect crysis 3


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Dips to 50fps 64 player maps BF4 on ultra. 2xAA helps a little with FPS. That is with a single 780 non ti @1215mhz. Hence my need for SLI at 3440x1440.


----------



## mega killer

wait for next gen you can sell the 780 and buy sli gtx880


----------



## ep45-ds3l

But.. I already have Windforce 780 SLI


----------



## mega killer

great:thumb:
enjoy all games with this monitor


----------



## hasenbein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> So Windows 8, I have my display set to turn off after 10minutes of not being used.
> The LG goes to sleep after that, when I wake it up, all my opened windows turn to 5"x5" squares... so annoying having to fix window sizes, anyone have any suggestions?


It's very simple:

Disable standby in the OSD menu of the monitor.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm using this monitor via HDMI and I am able to select 60hz refresh rate unlike others that say its unelectable unless you use display port. Is the 50hz thing a Mac issue? PC runs 60hz fine through HDMI it seems unless what fraps, windows 8, and nvidia control panel are wrong.


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'm using this monitor via HDMI and I am able to select 60hz refresh rate unlike others that say its unelectable unless you use display port. Is the 50hz thing a Mac issue? PC runs 60hz fine through HDMI it seems unless what fraps, windows 8, and nvidia control panel are wrong.


I got it over hdmi also and can only get 50hz on windows 8.1 using a 7850 2 gig.


----------



## funfordcobra

So in windows resolution "advanced" there is no 60hz option? Through HDMI, I can select 30hz, 50hz , and 60 hz through windows.

Im on 8.1 as well.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So in windows resolution "advanced" there is no 60hz option? Through HDMI, I can select 30hz, 50hz , and 60 hz through windows.
> 
> Im on 8.1 as well.


Are you running it at full resolution or do you still run at 2560x1080 from your previous monitor?
Unless you enabled higher refresh rates on the drivers with custom refresh rates settings, or you are still using drivers for the 34um65 and lower resolution, the hdmi is should be still locked at 50hz on the official drivers.

Try to reinstall the graphics and monitor drivers and see if it change anything. And make sure you enable full resolution.


----------



## funfordcobra

OK so it was set to 3440x1440 progressive. In progressive 60 hz is selectable but the n native its only 50hz. What's the real difference?


----------



## funfordcobra

Ok seems like you can over clock HDMI by 11 and display port by 1.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I have a U3014 as well and I find it surprisingly good for gaming. It has next to no input lag (3ms) when in game-mode and the pixel response time is respectable enough to not interfere with my intense gaming sessions in which I feel I'm pretty competitive and can still hand people their ass pretty handily, many of whom are gaming @ 120hz. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , YMMV.
> 
> I thought about buying one of these LG's but some of the things I've read turned me off. Can't see myself getting rid of the U3014 any time soon.


Do you play any Battlefield on it..?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I went from a zr30w to the 34um95 and I play mostly FPS games.. Don't regret it for a second!


----------



## funfordcobra

Deleted.


----------



## funfordcobra

Wanted to share my experience with this monitor. I have been through 4 of them. I finally got one that was acceptable on my 4th try, 2 stores, and 2nd shipment.

Here are pics of the first three. I would really question one curved ones as well if they can't get this technology right yet.

#1 Deemed acceptable bleed from LG support through email pics.



Learned it was luck of the draw with these so I kept returning.

#2 I didn't even contact LG. I'm sure they would say this was "OK" as well. Returned. None in stock, so was refunded. Waited 3 weeks for 2'nd shipment with August manufacturing date.



#3 August manufacturing date. This one was by far the best. I struggled with keeping it and just dealing with it, but it's a freaking $1000 monitor... I had to take it back, it was giving me nightmares.



#4 I finally found one that is good and hasn't been giving me any problems besides the vertical tearing every hour or so. That was an Issue with all 4. I hope it keeps up. I didn't have any dead pixels out of 4 monitors.


----------



## vargus14

I cannot wait for the price of the Thunderbolt-less AOC u3477Pqu 34-Inch 3440 x 1440 Monitor comes out!!!! it also looks great, uses the same LG IPS panel. But come with a proper monitor stand that has a
ton on height adjustment to allow 90 degree rotation of the panel along with everything the LG 34UM95 has except the Thunderbolt connectors.

Price wise all I can find is 479-£499.00 along with the fact that in america we seem to pay a little less then Europe I am not sure what that will convert to in USD$


----------



## Menno

I have also bought this monitor. I guess this is the same backlight bleeding? I made a screenshot of a video with my nexus 5 because on photo's it just looks way worse and on video it captures about what i see. The model is also August 2014.


----------



## DapperDan795

I have the 29UM65 and don't have any of that backlight bleeding. Glad I haven't, that looks terrible! I can't even imagine having the 34'', the 29" is freakin huge.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> I have the 29UM65 and don't have any of that backlight bleeding. Glad I haven't, that looks terrible! I can't even imagine having the 34'', the 29" is freakin huge.


The 1080p 21:9's from what I know haven't had the problems with BB. It is purely the 34" 1440p 21:9s from LG that have had miserably bad backlight bleed. You can see my experience with it if you search through the owner's club.


----------



## CBZ323

I understand that blacklight bleeding is something we all prefer not to have, especially when you have paid a considerable amout for a monitor. Mine also has some.

However, how many of you use the monitor in a pitch black room with a black background that often?

During my use of the monitor, I do not find myself in a situation where the blacklight bleeding is visible. Usually the image on the screen is bright enough that the blacklight is impercievable.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Watching movies can be annoying with BB. Most dark scenes are so bad, the blacks look like gold... IDK if you get what i mean, but it does get annoying.


----------



## funfordcobra

Sadly, that is standard in LGs eyes. If you RMA it, they will just send it back. If you bought it from a big store I'd just keep returning it until you get a good one.Not all of them are like that.


----------



## mega killer

what do you prefer guys ultra wide qhd or 4k


----------



## funfordcobra

I like ultra wide just because it looks amazing and requires a lot less power to push. With 4k, you can have 3 or 4 high end GPUs and not stay locked at 60 fps with all settings on ultra. Its not true for all titles, but on demanding games fps will vary greatly.

It also depends on what you want. If 30 fps locked is acceptable then yes. If you want a steady smooth 60 fps, I'd wait another year or so for better technology. Otherwise you will need around $1500 in gpus.


----------



## mega killer

if you tried g-sync can you tell me is it make a difference


----------



## funfordcobra

It makes a difference if you experience huge dips in fps. Say 100 fps dipping to 30 it will seem smooth, but if you have the GPU power to lock your monitor at 120 or 60 fps with no dips there will be very little difference.


----------



## mega killer

final questions:
1-how is the ghosting/the blur in this monitor?
2-can you overclock it? if yes pls show how to do it and how much hz you get
thank you very much


----------



## funfordcobra

Ghosting isn't bad at all. I'd say its on the upper end of 60hz monitors IMO. I was able to over clock the monitor to 61 hz, so basically no. You may be able to squeeze 65hz out of it with lower pixel clock and tighter timings, but it being so expensive I'm not gonna mess with it too much and risk any damage. If you break these things outside of LG standard warranty they are completely bricked. LG will not fix them.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I like ultra wide just because it looks amazing and requires a lot less power to push. With 4k, you can have 3 or 4 high end GPUs and not stay locked at 60 fps with all settings on ultra. Its not true for all titles, but on demanding games fps will vary greatly.


cant you get a 4k screen and run a custom aspect ratio giving you black bars but more effective resolution and the option to run full screen 16:9 ?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> cant you get a 4k screen and run a custom aspect ratio giving you black bars but more effective resolution and the option to run full screen 16:9 ?


I guess so but I wouldn't down scale a 4k monitor. 4k is 4k. It doesn't get any easier to push the smaller the monitor, its still 4k. Some people run their 4k TVs at 1080p and 120hz.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I guess so but I wouldn't down scale a 4k monitor. 4k is 4k. It doesn't get any easier to push the smaller the monitor, its still 4k. Some people run their 4k TVs at 1080p and 120hz.


sorry if i didn't explain myself.

what I meant was lets take one 40" 4k TV/monitor and run a custom 21:9 resolution on it for example

(custom aspect ratio's and resolutions are possible with some fiddling).

The overall running resolution is obviously 25% lower than 4k @ 16:9 but your getting the width of a 40" and the height of what would probably equate to around 30" which is quite a bit more than the 34UM95

( this is hypothetical)

So 6" wider and 3" taller with 6,220,800 pixels vs 4,953,600 if my calc's are right, thats more PPI yet still easier to run than 4k in itself but a bigger image.

so um yea.. if you game in a darker environment the black bars set against a black bezel wont be too much hardship and you still can run the standard profile for 4k 16:9 and get 40"

on top of that if the Monitor/TV has Display port then presumably you free up some of the bandwidth to run a few more hertz so ..

and a 40"/39" TV/Monitor is cheaper than the current price of the LG especially the curved version. By next year maybe things will change but the fact will remain, running 21:9 custom on a larger 40" 4k screen in theory gives you advantages over a 1440p 21:9 34" monitor..

*edit, i have too much time on my hands


----------



## diggiddi

Will Xfire 7970's push this monitor or will I need to step down the 29"?
games of interest are Cry3 and BF3 all at max settings
Thx


----------



## nleksan

Very low blur, excellent colors.

I was able to get to 75hz but even 75.1 began to require the kind of effort my lazy butt won't commit to.

I have used it almost exclusively with 2x 780Ti Classy Kingpins and never saw less than 60fps w ALL Ultra High settings and a min of SMAA or up to 2xSSAA/4xMSAA dependingon tthe game (played Black Mesa w 16xSGSSAA + SMAA + 8xMSAA







).
Can't do that with my two 680 Lightnings (also water-cooled, using Aquacomputer AquagraFX limited edition blocks, same loop otherwise: MCP35X2, 1/2x3/4" tubing and about50 BP fFittings, 2x BP DIMM Freezer 4-DIMM RAM Blocks, RIVE MB blocks, Swiftech Apogee HD CPU Block, 2x Monsta 560's + 2x UT60 560's + 1x HWL GTX 420 all w Bgears Blasters 140mm P-P fans and HWL GTX 360 + 240 w Koolance FAN-12038HBK P-P). They'll run crazy cool and at over 1545core and 8k Mem but it's just not enoughgrunt.
CConsidering the fact that the 680s were replacements from MSI for two 7970 Lightnings (13xx core) and the 680s are faster almost across thebboard, I would say that w two youwwould still enjoy the screen, but 3 would be recommended.

VRAM is not an issue, GPU power is.


----------



## Wiz766

I am thinking of buying this monitor. I am a gamer. Specs are in sig below.
What type of connetion would I need to run to get this at 3440x1440 @ 60hz?
Right now I only have the white one with ' - ' on it, is that DVI?


----------



## robbiekhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I am thinking of buying this monitor. I am a gamer. Specs are in sig below.
> What type of connetion would I need to run to get this at 3440x1440 @ 60hz?
> Right now I only have the white one with ' - ' on it, is that DVI?


Specs are more than enough for native res gaming. For 3440x1440 60Hz you must use DisplayPort or Thunderbolt.


----------



## Wiz766

Is there a good brand DP to get?


----------



## robbiekhan

As in cable? The monitor will come with a 1.5m long one that does the job


----------



## Wiz766

Oh lol. I havent bought a monitor in awhile so I forgot.


----------



## robbiekhan

Hah it's cool







many monitors don't even come with cables these days!


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I'm contemplating selling mine and going 4K. Either that Phiilps 40" 4K monitor or a 49" LG 4K tv and use HDMI 2.0 [email protected] 4:4:4 8 bit color. Just a little concerned about input lag on the LG tv.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I'm contemplating selling mine and going 4K. Either that Phiilps 40" 4K monitor or a 49" LG 4K tv and use HDMI 2.0 [email protected] 4:4:4 8 bit color. Just a little concerned about input lag on the LG tv.


Did you experiance any bleeding on yours or has that issue been worked our in the later batches?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiekhan*
> 
> Specs are more than enough for native res gaming. For 3440x1440 60Hz you must use DisplayPort or Thunderbolt.


You can use HDMI @ 60hz, just make a custom resolution for 3440x1440p and add a 60 hz refresh rate in NVCP.


----------



## Wiz766

Thanks, I can also try that.


----------



## robbiekhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> You can use HDMI @ 60hz, just make a custom resolution for 3440x1440p and add a 60 hz refresh rate in NVCP.


IIRC HDMI is version 1.4 which does not have the bandwidth for [email protected] 1.4 introduced 4K support at up to 30Hz. If you force a custom resolution at 60Hz it will most likely not be actually running at 60Hz or likely risk damaging the monitor long term. The manual even states for 60Hz you need DP or TB connections at native resolution.


----------



## Wiz766

Oh that is noted then


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Did you experiance any bleeding on yours or has that issue been worked our in the later batches?


There is some backlight bleeding but I barely notice it with the ambient light in the room and the usual IPS glow.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I'm contemplating selling mine and going 4K. Either that Phiilps 40" 4K monitor or a 49" LG 4K tv and use HDMI 2.0 [email protected] 4:4:4 8 bit color. Just a little concerned about input lag on the LG tv.


Input lag is something fierce huh?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Very low blur, excellent colors.
> 
> I was able to get to 75hz but even 75.1 began to require the kind of effort my lazy butt won't commit to.
> 
> I have used it almost exclusively with 2x 780Ti Classy Kingpins and never saw less than 60fps w ALL Ultra High settings and a min of SMAA or up to 2xSSAA/4xMSAA dependingon tthe game (played Black Mesa w 16xSGSSAA + SMAA + 8xMSAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Can't do that with my two 680 Lightnings (also water-cooled, using Aquacomputer AquagraFX limited edition blocks, same loop otherwise: MCP35X2, 1/2x3/4" tubing and about50 BP fFittings, 2x BP DIMM Freezer 4-DIMM RAM Blocks, RIVE MB blocks, Swiftech Apogee HD CPU Block, 2x Monsta 560's + 2x UT60 560's + 1x HWL GTX 420 all w Bgears Blasters 140mm P-P fans and HWL GTX 360 + 240 w Koolance FAN-12038HBK P-P). They'll run crazy cool and at over 1545core and 8k Mem but it's just not enoughgrunt.
> CConsidering the fact that the 680s were replacements from MSI for two 7970 Lightnings (13xx core) and the 680s are faster almost across thebboard, I would say that w two youwwould still enjoy the screen, but 3 would be recommended.
> 
> VRAM is not an issue, GPU power is.


So I should be looking at the 29" 2560x1080p version then? repped


----------



## diggiddi

BTW How many of you have CF 290's and how are they handling the resolution
Thx


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So I should be looking at the 29" 2560x1080p version then? repped


they should handle 60 fps fine-


----------



## krakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> BTW How many of you have CF 290's and how are they handling the resolution
> Thx


I have a single 290 and I haven't played something that it can't handle at native. Including BF4, and other major titles.


----------



## elcono

it cant be any laggy than this monitor tbh. Least their are documented fixes for the LG TVs for reducing input lag, haven't seen anything for this monitor as of yet


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I have yet to notice any significant input lag..


----------



## robbiekhan

Same, I play FPS often and don't have any twitch movement issues, just ask the other gamers I kill


----------



## elcono

it might be because I previously had a 120hz screen, but even this against a 24" TN just seems choppy

when im moving left to right quickly in BF4 or far cry its still going right whilst my mouse in on the move to the left. Tried a clean install, tried a different mouse, tried HDMI, its marginally better at a lower res

dunno if its input lag or response time or a combo of both


----------



## Bloodcalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> it might be because I previously had a 120hz screen, but even this against a 24" TN just seems choppy
> 
> when im moving left to right quickly in BF4 or far cry its still going right whilst my mouse in on the move to the left. Tried a clean install, tried a different mouse, tried HDMI, its marginally better at a lower res
> 
> dunno if its input lag or response time or a combo of both


It's definitely something else. I've posted about this many pages ago (months ago) but the input lag in this monitor simply is incomprehensible by a human being. Accuracy at 380+ APM on an RTS should be the first thing that would notice input lag considering the number of inputs and erratic mouse movements required to play the RTS genre at a high level. I have NOT felt any input lag issues. If anyone is, it's something else.

I read on some review that reviews this monitor and a bunch of other monitors (including the gaming grade BenQ 1 ms one) showed it actually had one of the lowest input delays out of them, lower than the BenQ 1ms gaming monitor when all things are considered.


----------



## kitmonkey

Got this monitor last week hoping that I'd get a good one, but turns out I have the dreaded backlight bleed, just visible in bright daylight and very obvious with lights dimmed. This pic was taken with main room lights dimmed halfway, and a desk lamp on.



Sent an this pic in an email to LG (UK) and go this reply back a few hours later:
_
Thank you for your query regarding your 34UM95-P.

I am sorry to hear that you are having these issues and can understand how frustrating this may be.

I have had some technicians look into this for you and can definitly see there is a fault with the monitor. So we can look into repair options for you we would need some details from your montor_

Sounds promising, but a bit annoying that it's still an issue and that I need to send it back...


----------



## digix

Connecting the monitor with a DisplayPort cable with video card Gigabyte gtx 660
I do not hear the sound from the speakers any of you hear the sound from the speakers of the monitor
with the connection display port?
if someone managed to settings of the driver used in the audio preferences?
thanks


----------



## Defoler

Did you install and enable the nvidia hdmi audio drivers and set it as the default output through the display port?


----------



## MunchenOC

Big and beautiful


----------



## SolarNova

Im sooo contemplating getting the new Philips 40" 4k screen...but its still not exactly what im waiting for..its missing 3 key features...

its not OLED
its not 21:9 2160p
its not G-Sync capable

Sooo..... I think so long as my current plasma holds out ill be waiting for something else to appear.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

My first HDTV was a Pany plasma.. Deep inky blacks and good contrast and colors. But, that heat and image retention :/
Have you looked at any 4K tvs as a monitor?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> My first HDTV was a Pany plasma.. Deep inky blacks and good contrast and colors. But, that heat and image retention :/
> Have you looked at any 4K tvs as a monitor?


The vast majority of current 4K HDTV's are not suited for the purpose, either they are limited to 30 Hz, or if they are 60 Hz, they can't do 4:4:4 color.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1837209


----------



## ep45-ds3l

But there are still a few good ones.. The 49ub8500 for example


----------



## Waro

Panasonic has some 4K TVs with Displayport 1.2, they should have 60 Hz. As far as I know they are the only ones, except new models with HDMI 2.0.


----------



## mlmcasual

I just received a new LG 34UM95 from US Amazon. Rev2 November Build..
I love the monitor in most aspects except the backlight bleed is more then I would like to see.. But I would like your opinion and esp. those who have this monitor if it is worth my Trying to send back and play the "panel lottery" in hopes of getting a better one.. The bleed is not visible during daytime use but is at night.

I took a photo with DSLR and set exposure so What you see here is VERY close to how it looks to the eye...


----------



## funfordcobra

It took me 6 returns to frys to get a monitor with the amount of bleed yours has. If you send it to LG they will just send it back.


----------



## elcono

took me 1 return to get a vast improvement

Like you say its a total lottery, if you have the determination go for it!


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlmcasual*
> 
> I just received a new LG 34UM95 from US Amazon. Rev2 November Build..
> I love the monitor in most aspects except the backlight bleed is more then I would like to see.. But I would like your opinion and esp. those who have this monitor if it is worth my Trying to send back and play the "panel lottery" in hopes of getting a better one.. The bleed is not visible during daytime use but is at night.
> 
> I took a photo with DSLR and set exposure so What you see here is VERY close to how it looks to the eye...


Who stares at a black screen in real life? How many times u see a black screen during work? Even black bars in movies dont matter because u are supposed to watch what is between them.


----------



## Wolfseye

I just got this monitor today. So far I was using a 27" Samsung and an older 22" HP. Now with the 34" and the 27" its something to get used to. I tried a number of Games, so work better than others. With Movies, mostly 1080p, it looks ok with the original size of the movie file. If I put it to fullscreen it looks too blown up and not nice anymore. I suppose only TV's make a smaller resolution of a file look good on a bigger display, but not monitors. Something weird, the Software that came additionally, the Split Screen thingy, won't work.

Using Windows 8.1 64bit here. And everytime I start SPLIT SCREEN, its in the taskbar as Icon and I can right click it and see the options, however nothing is clickable really. When I installed this tool, once it autostarted after the installation it said that the SPLIT SCREEN cant work or ininitalize. Same with the Tool TRUE COLOR FINDER, which I assume should work with this Monitor. But in the Menu of the Tool all is pretty much greyed out. Anyone having similiar issues or maybe know what I can do to make it work. So far it looks like I dont have much "Bleeding" of what I read in a few posts here (for sure not reading 100 pages ^^).

I am still in the phase where I have to decide if I get used to this Monitor or if I send it back. So if these Tools would at least work, it would be a start for me to test its full potential. If someone can help me, I appreciate any help.

Cheers

Wolfseye


----------



## Wolfseye

Anyone ?


----------



## Wolfseye

Ok, well, thanks anyways. Other question, if its not too much to ask, anyone know what kinda Desk stand or clip I can use to attach the monitor via Vesa instead of using the too low plastic stand ? Since it has Vesa but I have not seen other clips or stands that recommend a size up to max 24". None of them even thinks of a size like 34". So what to use best ?
Would appreciate some replies.

Wolfseye


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfseye*
> 
> Ok, well, thanks anyways. Other question, if its not too much to ask, anyone know what kinda Desk stand or clip I can use to attach the monitor via Vesa instead of using the too low plastic stand ? Since it has Vesa but I have not seen other clips or stands that recommend a size up to max 24". None of them even thinks of a size like 34". So what to use best ?
> Would appreciate some replies.
> 
> Wolfseye


Go by weight. Most stands will also give you a weight rating as well.


----------



## Wolfseye

Thx.







I am still in the process of getting used to the monitor. Will take a few more days to decide. Tested some games with it so far, mostly well. My GTX 970 seems to be enough for most. I am no hardcore but a casual gamer. Still have my 27" as secondary monitor, although it got awefully tight on my desk since the LG ^^

So far I dont seem to have the bleeding issue, and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Wolfseye

Although one thing I noticed. My 27" Samsung is far easier to endure in the evening. The picture is sharper and the colors & brightness are just better. Or its harder because of the bigger resolution and with that smaller size of text and stuff.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Who stares at a black screen in real life? How many times u see a black screen during work? Even black bars in movies dont matter because u are supposed to watch what is between them.


Many games have a very dark ambient setting for environment. If the back light bleed is too much it does take away from the immersion.


----------



## kael13

Digging up this old thread 'cause I'm having a teeny issue.

When trying to game at 2560x1440 with this monitor, for some reason, with the exception of Starcraft 2 and Heroes of the Storm, it stretches the picture out to 21:9. How can I force that resolution's aspect ratio to 16:9?

Edit:

Okay, I fixed it. Nvidia driver's fault. Scaling setting under Adust Desktop Size and Position. Turn off scaling, problem fixed.


----------



## kitmonkey

So this is the first one I got with excessive bleed in the corners and some spots along the bottom edge:



Repaired in Dec by LG UK and they sent back this one, corner bleed still there on 2 corners and much worse along bottom edge:


:
Repaired again this week (screen replaced) and received this one today:



The glow on this one is more reflection/viewing angle than bleed so I'm happy now that the problem is resolved somewhat. If I were more picky then there is still some patchy bleed on the bottom edge but it doesn't protrude into the main screen area too much as before, but TBH I really can't be bothered with sending it away again since I bought it originally in mid December and have been without it for almost 3 months!


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> That's kind of what I'm trying to get at. What is it that would make it distracting?
> 
> Are people using monitors with silver bezels or something? I mean, bezels are black and the bars are black, therefore how can it be distracting?


I would find it very distracting and, frankly, aesthetically unpleasing.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrox*
> 
> I would find it very distracting and, frankly, aesthetically unpleasing.


Yes, thank you for bumping this 2 month old thread just to respond to my year-old question.


----------



## varzock

Here's my LG I received two days ago. Is this an acceptable amount of backlight bleed? I feel like not, for the amount of money I spent on this...


----------



## Someone09

I suppose this is a question you have to answer for yourself.
Mine is only slightly better and hardly ever notice it at all.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Honestly it boils down to a combination of subjectiveness, ambient lighting, and previous experience.

Like me for example, I really like high static contrast ratios since I use the "high contrast" theme in Windows with white text on a black background, my ambiant lighting is usually zero save for moonlight, and my previous experience has largely been Trinitron CRTs; in the end I'd likely be unsatisfied with anything that even uses a backlight.







(now if only LG would make a medium-sized OLED display...)


----------



## Daggers21

Hey, sorry for bumping an older thread. I was just wanting to post my experience thus far, Below is my monitor I got from Newegg, really bad in my opinion..RMA from newegg is easy and I'm waiting for them to receive it by UPS, LG support hasn't been helpful far and there isn't any service center in my area...despite giving my random phone numbers to repair shops or a furniture store called easyhome.

I did love the monitor when i used it, example below of what Diablo 3 looks like. However the bleed and or Glow was too much on black screens. I'll update my post as time goes on. Worst case scenario is that I refund before my days are up from Newegg and I buy a different brand perhaps.

PS: The First picture is in a dark room with the settings it came with, it does look worse on phone...however not by much.


----------

